# Goldens Born in October 2015



## rachelprogress

Howdy to all those expecting their little goldens home soon! Thought we should get this October thread started as we await their arrivals. :wavey:


----------



## wanders005

getting excited!! we go to pick our puppy up this Friday 12/11!


----------



## rachelprogress

So exciting!!! Mine went right to boarding with the breeder after he was ready to go home since I have holiday travel. When I get him on the 26th, I'll be spending two weeks at home with him just us two  

This is Murphy at 9 weeks last weekend.









Don't forget to post photos!


----------



## TiffanyGolden

Duke was born October 11th and we got him on November 30th.

Here he is! 

(By the way, Murphy is such a cute name)


----------



## rachelprogress

Duke is precious! Those eyes! Duke was on my shortlist of names... but as a Virginia grad with Duke being our basketball arch nemesis, I couldn't do it 

The breeder has taken to calling him Smurf, which came out of Sir Murph... I can't deny that it's pretty cute. I think the nicknames our dogs get are just as important as the actual name!


----------



## IrisBramble

Rosie was born 10/29 and came home 12/24


----------



## LynnC

Luna was born 10/29 and came home Wednesdy 12/23 .


----------



## Tiny R Astar

*Albie was born 17.10.15 came home 18.12.15*

He is settling in well.Sorry photo not uploading for some reason.Will try via laptop rather than tablet later.


----------



## wdadswell

My Bodie was born October 15 and brought home December 3


----------



## Tiny R Astar

Your pups all look gorgeous. Lot smaller than Albie who is just 2 days younger. His litter mates were all similar size and we have nothing to compare him with but he was 9.7kg at vet visit at 9 weeks old, he is sleek so not over weight just big.


----------



## TiffanyGolden

Update: Duke is now almost 11 weeks!

He is getting so big! We haven't taken him to the vet but we believe he weighs 16lbs or more.


----------



## IrisBramble

LynnC said:


> Luna was born 10/29 and came home Wednesdy 12/23 .


her and Rosie could be twins so cute


----------



## LynnC

Where did you get Rosie? They do look like twins 

Here's Luna's first time on the beach!


----------



## IrisBramble

At a farm in North Jersey

she is just the cutest.


----------



## LynnC

Luna and Rosie are litter mates !!!


----------



## IrisBramble

yup small world


----------



## rachelprogress

I love Duke's curly locks!!!!! What a sweetie. Love all these October pups!

Murph was born 10/7 but didn't come home until yesterday... had him boarded with the breeder for a little bit while I had extended holiday travel before bringing him home for good so we could get right into our routine. He's from Laurelridge and his dad is a Delmarva boy so I know we have some half siblings on the board! He's such a joy!


----------



## rachelprogress

One more for good measure!


----------



## wdadswell

Look at the big smile!!! He's happy to be home. The one of him sleeping, needs to go on a wall, somewhere! Just beautiful!


----------



## LynnC

:--heart::--heart:LOVE all the October pups!!!


----------



## IrisBramble

How's potty training (or house breaking sorry my mom brain never stops working lol) coming along with all the October pups?

Rosie is OK I sure could use the guidance of the trainer I have so many questions.


----------



## LynnC

I would say right now the only one trained is me! I can pretty much tell when it's time for her to go out . Although, something interesting happened this morning. When she goes outside I say over and over to her "go tinkle" so she'll maybe go on demand one day. This morning she was sleeping on the carpet and woke up without me noticing. When I realized she was up I ran to the carpet and said out loud as I was checking the carpet "did you go tinkle"? As I looked over to her she squatted and WENT TINKLE! Probably a coincidence ???


----------



## rachelprogress

Hi Iris... we're only in the first couple days, but here's my potty training journal  

I feel like Murph "gets it" and that it's just up to me to enable success at this point by figuring out his schedule and make sure he's getting out on time. If he has an accident, I feel like it's on me for not getting him out quick enough.

He slept right through the night the first night, 7 hours in the crate no accidents. I thought I had a miracle pup! Then he peed 2x on two different rugs after having gone out and done his business shortly before  All rugs are put away in the house now, no more enticing furry things to pee on! 

He really seems to know the potty word pretty well. If I'm encouraging him to "go potty!" as we're getting ready to go out, for the most part, he will run right to his potty spot and start the circling until he gets down to business. Immediate click and treat followed by loads of "good potty!" and he seems well pleased with himself for getting all that attention  If it's not dark out, I'll let him off the leash for a few minutes in the fenced yard to romp around, then get him in. He is reluctant to come in because YAY OUTSIDE, so now I'm trying to give a treat for coming back in and that is helping a bit.

He woke me 2x around 5 and 7am by whining the next night, and he's pretty good otherwise in the crate after settling in, so I figured he must need to go. Carried him down (still can't go down more than 1 step by himself) and right out back, no playing no nonsense, do your business! Carried him right back up and back into the crate by my bed after and he went straight back to sleep. Thank god! Puppies need about 16 hours a day of sleep I read... I feel I need that much right now too!

I do wonder if he just does a little courtesy pee sometimes to get outside for a minute and get a tasty treat.... LOL


----------



## IrisBramble

thats my issue we take her out every hour sometimes she will go sometimes i will bring her in put her down go to throw off my shoes and bam in 5 seconds she just goes and just squats i dont even get to see her prompts or anything.

Pooping is ok only 2 accidents in 6 days she goes 3 times a day outside after every meal. its the peeing i have to work on.

i am however getting her a yard to go around her crate and toys its big enough that she will have enough room to play and relax and i will have a plastic yard for her to go if she has too(shouldn't have too when were home) but she wont have the run of the whole room like now, and will be in it when we are at work or not in the room (and i have my in- laws who will come 1 time while am i at work) but i work up the street from my house and will be able to come home for an hour at lunch(if i teach if im doing something else like being a aide i cant)and im done work at 3 

our work schedule is weird

i sub at my kids school i try not to work every day my hours are 8-3 with lunch from 1120-1210 

my husband is photographer but we have busy times and down times right now its down time until march till then he subs as well about 2-3 days week but once he leaves he doesnt get to come home for lunch and usually doesnt get home till after 4

when the photography picks up he gets up at all times 90% of the time hes way gone by the time we get up and sometimes home before us it depends on how far he goes.


----------



## wdadswell

Mine is like the little boy that cries wolf! I was going to use the bells. It worked so well with my other dog, but he understood "outside" quickly, so took bells off door. He will whine-scratch and or bark, come back in and 5 minutes later, he'll be like, "oh forgot to poo" outside we go again. Or 5 minutes later, "oh forgot to chew on this leaf on the sidewalk" and then there is the random, not saying anything and pee at the door. Don't want to discourage him, so we always go back out, me with a sigh and him with an "Oh boy"!!!

I can't complain-he's been a dream so far


----------



## rachelprogress

wdadswell said:


> "oh forgot to chew on this leaf on the sidewalk"


:lol::lol: Story of Murph's life... one more leaf mom, I gotta chew THIS ONE TOO!


----------



## IrisBramble

Got her play yard today I tried a little today getting her used to it she whined at 1st but I keep the door open and now she likes going in there and sleeping  she had no poop accidents but quite a few pee accidents but that's OK were all trying.

Signed her up for her puppy level 1 classes today and the trainer will call me this week to set up a class schedule she wants at least 2 other dogs so she can socialize but most likely Sundays at 11am for 6 weeks starting in the next 2 weeks, then she goes right into puppy level 2. 

Her 1st vet appt is tomorrow at 2pm


----------



## rahularora

*Joyfully Joyful "JOY"*

Joy born on Oct 26th, 2015. We got him home on December 17th. 

Total fun time.. Enjoying the time and the holidays are helping train him, set the routine and settle down in the house.


----------



## rahularora

LynnC said:


> Where did you get Rosie? They do look like twins
> 
> Here's Luna's first time on the beach!


Luna, Rosie and Joy look similar, did you get them from a farm in Hacketstown, NJ?


----------



## LynnC

OMG Joy is so cute . Another October Golden in NJ! Have fun and enjoy.


----------



## LynnC

rahularora said:


> Luna, Rosie and Joy look similar, did you get them from a farm in Hacketstown, NJ?


Not Hacketstown in Phillipsburg. Luna and Rosie are litter mates.


----------



## rahularora

LynnC said:


> Not Hacketstown in Phillipsburg. Luna and Rosie are litter mates.


Even for Joy the sire has some links to Icewinds.... I checked in the pedigree chart.


----------



## rahularora

I created this group in Social Groups option on this forum to share experiences and local information regarding Trainers, Groomers, Boarding options, Vets etc. 

Request all from NJ to join here. 

Group Info : 
Golden Retrievers : Golden Retriever Dog Forums > Social Groups > All Categories > Goldens in NJ


----------



## IrisBramble

I joined and what a small world yours has ties to Ice Wind, what a cutie


----------



## MsStatement

Dasher was born on October 23 and we brought him home on the 19th of December.

Potty training is going well - I've become very well trained to get him out the door every 30 minutes, otherwise I'm cleaning a puddle on my rug. Pooping is going a lot better but I think that's because we are not free-feeding, he eats 3x per day and poops 3x as well. He has a good tell for pooping - a full minute of sniffing the ground with tail up before he does the deed. Pic is of gotcha day on the car ride home. We got him in PA, right near the NJ border, so howdy neighbors!


----------



## LynnC

MsStatement said:


> Dasher was born on October 23 and we brought him home on the 19th of December.
> 
> Potty training is going well - I've become very well trained to get him out the door every 30 minutes, otherwise I'm cleaning a puddle on my rug. Pooping is going a lot better but I think that's because we are not free-feeding, he eats 3x per day and poops 3x as well. He has a good tell for pooping - a full minute of sniffing the ground with tail up before he does the deed. Pic is of gotcha day on the car ride home. We got him in PA, right near the NJ border, so howdy neighbors!


Dasher is such a cutie . By chance did you get him at Goldilocks?


----------



## MsStatement

LynnC said:


> Dasher is such a cutie . By chance did you get him at Goldilocks?


Yes, he is from Goldilocks Smokey Mountain Country Boy x Gambit's Amelia Earhart. It was a large litter, 10 pups. His registered name is Gambit's Dashing Through The Snow.


----------



## MsStatement

LynnC said:


> Where did you get Rosie? They do look like twins
> 
> Here's Luna's first time on the beach!


I looked again and they are peas in a pod. And I'm jealous with this great weather that you get to take Luna on the beach! By the time we get down there in the summer dogs are not welcome on the beach, although I am going to try to get Dash onto the beach at Townsend's Inlet between Avalon and Sea Isle a couple of times for the experience, before nesting season starts.


----------



## LynnC

MsStatement said:


> Yes, he is from Goldilocks Smokey Mountain Country Boy x Gambit's Amelia Earhart. It was a large litter, 10 pups. His registered name is Gambit's Dashing Through The Snow.


I thought so. We went to look at her litter, beautiful pups. I cried all the way home! I went too soon after losing my 9YO on Nov 10. We weren't ready yet. I think Luna was waiting for us . Can't wait to see all the pics of them growing.


----------



## IrisBramble

Dasher is a cutie i love his face!!


----------



## TiffanyGolden

Someone asked how potty training is going.

Duke is 12 weeks on Sunday and he is doing great for his age.

He lets us know when he needs to go outside. He has never pooped in the house before as its been that way since we brought him home(6 and a half weeks old). We are learning to take him out every 45min-1hour depending on how much water he has drank or how long he's been playing.

How are commands going for all your pups?


----------



## IrisBramble

Rosie is 9 weeks 

when i get her out on time shes great goes right away gets her treat(which i do get her out on time most of the time, every once in a while there is a miscommunication issue usually hubbys doing). she does however still have accidents never poops just pee which is normal, i cannot wait till shes fully trained in a few months  shes smart knows sit her name and for the most part will come when called, she just now getting into playing she still sleeps a a lot

when you get her rounded up to go inside she will growl and bark and try and nip/bite you im guessing this is normal?


----------



## TiffanyGolden

IrisBramble said:


> Rosie is 9 weeks
> 
> when i get her out on time shes great goes right away gets her treat(which i do most of the time). she does however still have accidents never poops just pee which is normal, i cannot wait till shes fully trained in a few months  shes smart knows sit her name and for the most part will come when called, she just now getting into playing she still sleeps a a lot
> 
> when you get her rounded up to go inside she will growl and bark and try and nip/bite you im guessing this is normal?


Duke has never growled for any reason. He barks when playing, excited, or throwing a tantrum in the car. He has barked to be let inside when he is ready to come in and wants us to open the sliding door, but not to because he is coming inside. So I don't think that is "normal". Is it because you only take her out to go potty and not to play or walk around outside? Usually we let Duke walk around outside to just let him explore, of course we have the leash on him!


----------



## IrisBramble

We do sometimes let her play especially if she doesn't go right away I play with her out there, we have a fenced in yard so she's still leash training she's getting better. I'm guessing she doesn't wanna come in, and maybe she doesn't wanna be picked up we live on the 2nd floor so we have a hike up steep steps and she has to be carried till she gets bigger(we live on the 2nd and 3rd floor of a huge Victorian duplex, my elderly in laws live on the 1st floor)


----------



## TiffanyGolden

IrisBramble said:


> We do sometimes let her play especially if she doesn't go right away I play with her out there, we have a fenced in yard so she's still leash training she's getting better. I'm guessing she doesn't wanna come in, and maybe she doesn't wanna be picked up we live on the 2nd floor so we have a hike up steep steps and she has to be carried till she gets bigger(we live on the 2nd and 3rd floor of a huge Victorian duplex, my elderly in laws live on the 1st floor)


Duke is well trained on the leash because we live in a townhouse so we don't have our "own" yard nor is it fenced. I would let her play outside till she wants to come in. We had no option with Duke when we take him out, it isn't our yard -- it is the complex's. But being with family for the holidays they have a fenced in yard and so we let him play and let us know when he wants to come in(it always is nice to let him be outside and relax instead of watching him like a hawk).

Also, have you tried teaching her to go upstairs? 

Duke taught himself because he hated to be without us! So he would get frustrated and whine then started climbing himself and we would praise him saying "Good Duke! Good boy!"


----------



## IrisBramble

Hubby just started training her today but I get nervous afraid she will slip through the open part of the step and fall.

Thanks for the tips it helps to talk to others who's dogs are the same ages.


----------



## TiffanyGolden

IrisBramble said:


> Hubby just started training her today but I get nervous afraid she will slip through the open part of the step and fall.
> 
> Thanks for the tips it helps to talk to others who's dogs are the same ages.


It is nice! I'm starting to break down though. Sometimes there are moments where I think "should I have gotten a dog?" Or "why don't I love Duke as much as Zack does?" Or "why can't I get myself to always play with him like Zack does?" 

I'm constantly stressing out.


----------



## IrisBramble

TiffanyGolden said:


> It is nice! I'm starting to break down though. Sometimes there are moments where I think "should I have gotten a dog?" Or "why don't I love Duke as much as Zack does?" Or "why can't I get myself to always play with him like Zack does?"
> 
> I'm constantly stressing out.


I feel the exact same way, I wonder when the bond will come or why did I get a puppy(older dog maybe) i too wonder why I can't play with her the way hubby does too.


----------



## TiffanyGolden

How is everyone doing with their pups?


----------



## IrisBramble

Ok 

Were starting the more aggressive part of crate training tomorrow night, wish us luck!!

during the day she needs to go out every hour to hour and a half ive been home sick so so its been fine but im still nervous for when both me and hubby go to work, im going to have to get my inlaws to help out i guess.


----------



## Baileysmommydog

Lexi was born on October 27 (my BD as well) and came home on Dec 22. She was 16 lbs when she came home and 19 lbs yesterday at the vet..


----------



## IrisBramble

What a cutie 

she's 2 days older then my Rosie, who came home Dec 24th and at the vet last week she weighed 6.5 lbs i have a teeny tiny lol


----------



## LynnC

Luna is doing great . She is such a joy to have. Doing great at night and quite honestly right now that is my #1 priority. A good nights sleep gives me the energy I need to deal with ALL her other issues during the day . Potty training is going, not bad not great. Even though she goes every time we take her out, I'm still not sure she gets it! Basic training is going Ok too - sit, come, stay, off. Our biggest challenge is "no bite" and having a no teeth on skin policy. She definitely understands it just can't control herself sometimes. Oh yes, she's a puppy!!! Hope all the other October baby's are doing well and their human families too .
Shes such an Angel when she's napping!


----------



## LynnC

Lexi is such a cutie! Much love and happiness with her! Luna must be a pip-squeak . She was born Oct 29 and was 9lbs when she came home Dec 23rd. She def has gained weight, we go back to the vet next week and can't wait to see how much she weighs (I could weigh her myself but it would mean me getting on the scale and thats just not happening  ).


----------



## TiffanyGolden

All of your pups are such cuties! 

Duke is 13 weeks on Sunday and we are weighing him soon, we believe he is 25lbs. He has definitely gotten to be a big boy! 

Here is a picture of him! 

He knows: sit, lay down, his name, stay, come, leave it, no, and roll over!

Duke is about 70% potty trained and comes when you call him 90% of the time, even outside. What do you guys struggle with most for training or routines?


----------



## IrisBramble

Everyone's puppies are so cute. I feel mine is so little lol

Rosie was 10 weeks yesterday, she is so sassy lol such a girly girl lol
Theres a few things we struggle with one being she's having trouble with the leash walking and wearing it, going up and down the steps, and potty training is like 50% there she doesn't let you know she has to go, which is i guess is normal for her age.she knows sit and her name, no bite is something we need to work on she is a land shark for sure.

We're gonna crate her tonight for the 1st time she has been sleeping in her xpen, so we're at fault for not starting sooner, hoping this takes it to the next level.

She considers me pack leader and tends to treat hubby as a litter mate.

This is her yesterday


----------



## LynnC

TiffanyGolden said:


> All of your pups are such cuties!
> 
> Duke is 13 weeks on Sunday and we are weighing him soon, we believe he is 25lbs. He has definitely gotten to be a big boy!
> 
> Here is a picture of him!
> 
> He knows: sit, lay down, his name, stay, come, leave it, no, and roll over!
> 
> Duke is about 70% potty trained and comes when you call him 90% of the time, even outside. What do you guys struggle with most for training or routines?


Duke is definitely a big boy  . He's adorable. Right now I would say training is more of a struggle. She seems to be pretty good with routines. "leave it" and "no bite" are our biggest challenges.


----------



## wdadswell

Lexi is adorable!! Bodie was 12 weeks yesterday and went for his vaccs and check up. He is 23 1/2 lbs. He still feels bony to me, but is going through a huge growth spurt. He's doing really well, with crate and commands. Tiffany I haven't done rollover yet, but he'll shake both paws. We had a great leash day, with no pulling. 

The only concern I have, other than eating stuff outside is, he's not going to be a good toe nail dog. I've done his nails several times and he's not a happy camper! I play with his feet and toes constantly. Going to be a work in progress. Getting very vocal too! I think he's going through the, I have my own mind and you're going to know about it, thank you very much!
So much fun! Every day is a learning adventure!
Duke and Luna look wonderful-getting so big!!
This stage goes way too fast


----------



## LynnC

IrisBramble said:


> Everyone's puppies are so cute. I feel mine is so little lol
> 
> Rosie was 10 weeks yesterday, she is so sassy lol such a girly girl lol
> Theres a few things we struggle with one being she's having trouble with the leash walking and wearing it, going up and down the steps, and potty training is like 50% there she doesn't let you know she has to go, which is i guess is normal for her age.she knows sit and her name, no bite is something we need to work on she is a land shark for sure.
> 
> We're gonna crate her tonight for the 1st time she has been sleeping in her xpen, so we're at fault for not starting sooner, hoping this takes it to the next level.
> 
> She considers me pack leader and tends to treat hubby as a litter mate.
> 
> This is her yesterday


Rosie and Luna look so much alike . Good luck with the crate tonight. Try and stay strong and let her fuss if she's fussy, it will change your life in the long run.


----------



## IrisBramble

LynnC said:


> Rosie and Luna look so much alike . Good luck with the crate tonight. Try and stay strong and let her fuss if she's fussy, it will change your life in the long run.


Thanks!!!

they do look so much alike it will be fun to see how they age and if they still look like "sisters" as they get older lol

i took her out to pee at a little after 11pm and then set up her crate for now i put her blanket down and one little stuffed bear she loves. hoping she will wake me up in a few hours to go pee instead of peeing in her crate.


----------



## MsStatement

Too much cuteness in this thread - so fun to see all our pups getting just a little bigger. Dash is doing well so far, we have our second vet appointment next week for more vaccs and I'm anxious to see how much he weighs now, although I think he's right around average. My guess is 15 lbs now at 11 weeks. 

Has anyone given Heartgard or used any flea/tick preventive? Our vet gave us Heartgard and Nexgard, which we have to Dash on the 1st and 2nd of January. She recommended not waiting since it has been warmish here so ticks and mosquitoes are still a bit active. Fortunately he tolerated it well and the only side effects were a bit of runny poo after taking them.


----------



## LynnC

Msstatement Dash is getting so big. I love seeing all the Oct puppies growing getting cuter and cuter . Luna also started Heartgard Plus on Jan 1. We didn't start frontline though. We go next week also so we'll see.


----------



## LynnC

IrisBramble said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> they do look so much alike it will be fun to see how they age and if they still look like "sisters" as they get older lol
> 
> i took her out to pee at a little after 11pm and then set up her crate for now i put her blanket down and one little stuffed bear she loves. hoping she will wake me up in a few hours to go pee instead of peeing in her crate.


How did Rosie do last night Dawn? I was thinking of you as we went to bed. Luna went in the crate 11:00, woke us up at 6:00 - we took her out, put her back in crate and she slept till 7:00   !


----------



## IrisBramble

no crying 

it looks like she had at least 1 accident, that was fresh so she whined gave me like 5 seconds to try and get her and went, but overall not bad she didnt get up till 7 hubby took her out she went came back in, peed on the floor ugh and is sleeping in her xpen, while we get ready to go to out for hour or so


----------



## IrisBramble

MsStatement said:


> Too much cuteness in this thread - so fun to see all our pups getting just a little bigger. Dash is doing well so far, we have our second vet appointment next week for more vaccs and I'm anxious to see how much he weighs now, although I think he's right around average. My guess is 15 lbs now at 11 weeks.
> 
> Has anyone given Heartgard or used any flea/tick preventive? Our vet gave us Heartgard and Nexgard, which we have to Dash on the 1st and 2nd of January. She recommended not waiting since it has been warmish here so ticks and mosquitoes are still a bit active. Fortunately he tolerated it well and the only side effects were a bit of runny poo after taking them.


oh my hes cute he looks like my Rosie a bit, i think its the color.


----------



## IrisBramble

LynnC said:


> Msstatement Dash is getting so big. I love seeing all the Oct puppies growing getting cuter and cuter . Luna also started Heartgard Plus on Jan 1. We didn't start frontline though. We go next week also so we'll see.


we did the heartgard on the 1st, frontline starts tomorrow.

she goes back to the vet on the 23rd for shots and a weigh im anxious to see how much she has gained.


----------



## LynnC

IrisBramble said:


> no crying
> 
> it looks like she had at least 1 accident, that was fresh so she whined gave me like 5 seconds to try and get her and went, but overall not bad she didnt get up till 7 hubby took her out she went came back in and is sleeping in her xpen, while we get ready to go to out for hour or so


Thats great! I know what you mean, when Luna wakes up it like I have to go out NOW!!!


----------



## IrisBramble

yes im stumbling to get my pants on lol and she goes i try and get her before anything and just hold her while i get my jacket on.


----------



## TiffanyGolden

wdadswell said:


> Lexi is adorable!! Bodie was 12 weeks yesterday and went for his vaccs and check up. He is 23 1/2 lbs. He still feels bony to me, but is going through a huge growth spurt. He's doing really well, with crate and commands. Tiffany I haven't done rollover yet, but he'll shake both paws. We had a great leash day, with no pulling.
> 
> The only concern I have, other than eating stuff outside is, he's not going to be a good toe nail dog. I've done his nails several times and he's not a happy camper! I play with his feet and toes constantly. Going to be a work in progress. Getting very vocal too! I think he's going through the, I have my own mind and you're going to know about it, thank you very much!
> So much fun! Every day is a learning adventure!
> Duke and Luna look wonderful-getting so big!!
> This stage goes way too fast


Bodie, is the same color as Duke! That's funny! Are you wondering what color their true coats will be? Zack and I are constantly curious, because Duke's coat changes every week it seems! 

Duke doesn't like his nails getting clipped either. I mean think about it... Would you like your nails being clipped and not knowing what the tool is or what is going on? Duke also isn't too into baths. He tries to jump out. I have to give him treats when I'm giving him a bath to realize a bath is a GOOD THING. I'm going to try doing this with his nails. Maybe you can? 

How long did it take Bodie to learn shake? I'm trying with Duke, and he hasn't even began picking up his paw on his own. Advice? 

By the way, Bodie is adorable!


----------



## TiffanyGolden

They just give you that "look". :

Duke as of just now, 13 weeks old.


----------



## wdadswell

Look at that face!! Duke is so cute!! Tiffany, I found shake a lot easier, than rollover(with my other dog Nala) It's so cute, because I'll have the two sitting in front of me and ask Bodie for a shake and he'll shake and Nala will put her paw over his. I just kept picking up his paw, saying shake-reward. Didn't take long. He is so food motivated.

Nala's funny-you ask her for 1 trick and she'll give you her whole repertoire. FYI on the rollover. You have to get them to do it, at least once a week, or they forget.

i think Bodie is going to be a dark honey. His legs have gotten darker, along with his face. Duke is only 4 days older than Bodie. They both still look like fluff balls!


----------



## TiffanyGolden

wdadswell said:


> Look at that face!! Duke is so cute!! Tiffany, I found shake a lot easier, than rollover(with my other dog Nala) It's so cute, because I'll have the two sitting in front of me and ask Bodie for a shake and he'll shake and Nala will put her paw over his. I just kept picking up his paw, saying shake-reward. Didn't take long. He is so food motivated.
> 
> Nala's funny-you ask her for 1 trick and she'll give you her whole repertoire. FYI on the rollover. You have to get them to do it, at least once a week, or they forget.
> 
> i think Bodie is going to be a dark honey. His legs have gotten darker, along with his face. Duke is only 4 days older than Bodie. They both still look like fluff balls!


Duke's face is also all dark now, along with his paws and the end of his tail! 

Bodie was born on the 15th then? 

I guess I just have to keep lifting his paw then. We have only worked on it about 5 times, so it would make sense why he hasn't caught on yet. We are going through the stage where his teeth are now sharper and him flinging his head around when he is playing. The combination of both means cuts on your hands. :yuck:

He's pretty good with not biting and has gotten to be the most loveable dog towards Zack and I! I'm actually very surprised and happy to say he comes to us 90% of the time when you say "come". It use to be very difficult but for some reason it just clicked for him!

Duke doesn't like his paws being touched too much as he sees it as a game, that's why rollover was easier for us. He enjoys laying on his back!

They are both very fluffy! Duke has curly fur which I don't see often on here, Bodie is just so darn cute as well!


----------



## Baileysmommydog

Lexi is doing really well. She will be 11 weeks tomorrow. We are now five days with no accidents in the house. Wheee! I was having my doubts a week ago. Then I remembered what I'd read on the forum about them needing to pee five minutes after already being out. We really started to pay attention to her signals after already having her out and that has made the world of difference. We also have some sleigh bells at the door and she has really caught on to them. She throws herself at them when she has to go. Helps also having Shayla here who also gets it. They may only be 5 months apart but it helps. 

It's a cold snap here. Going to be about -40 tonight with the wind chill so I'm glad to not have to go out with them.


----------



## TiffanyGolden

Baileysmommydog said:


> Lexi is doing really well. She will be 11 weeks tomorrow. We are now five days with no accidents in the house. Wheee! I was having my doubts a week ago. Then I remembered what I'd read on the forum about them needing to pee five minutes after already being out. We really started to pay attention to her signals after already having her out and that has made the world of difference. We also have some sleigh bells at the door and she has really caught on to them. She throws herself at them when she has to go. Helps also having Shayla here who also gets it. They may only be 5 months apart but it helps.
> 
> It's a cold snap here. Going to be about -40 tonight with the wind chill so I'm glad to not have to go out with them.


That's amazing! I love counting the days of when there are no accidents! We just had to restart with Duke.:doh:

We'd all love to see some photos of Lexi!


----------



## IrisBramble

As long as we get Rosie out at the appropriate times according to her schedule we have no issues so far she's had no accidents on her own it's all been our faults with timing or having to go out.

Counting down to the weeks of longer bladder holds lol


----------



## Tiny R Astar

Hi your pups are all so gorgeous and growing so fast. I am relieved to hear that some of the pups are bigger weights. Everyone has been telling us that Albie is hugh . He is 12 weeks old and 22lb . He is skinny too but his paws are big so we expect him to be a large dog when he finishes growing. He seemed to sprought up over night at the weekend! Just seemed taller on Sunday morning. 
We were very lucky with crate training as the breeder put the pups in crates the last week they were with them so he was used to being in a crate over night and goes in without a sound. How is Rosie doing in hers now is she getting used to it? He has hardly any sleep during the day but sleeps 7 to 8 hours each night so that is great for us.
He has the odd accident inside but doing well with toilet training (as long as we are alert to the signs!)
He eats anything and everything he can find in the garden so we are constantly sweeping leaves and looking for snails so we can get them before he does our neighbours are finding it quite entertaining watching us dash round ahead of him, he he.
Looking forward to the weekend when it will be safe to take him for his first proper walk. How are you finding being out and about. We are stopped so many times each trip takes 5 times longer. It's great for his socialisation. 
I know it doesnt count but its my birthday on October 29th too.
Have fun everyone.
Its lovely to hear how you are all doing.
Yesterday I opened the back door to take Albie out and stood teling him to go thinking he didn"t want to go out in the rain. Then my son pointed out we are teaching him to wait for us to go first. Poor Abie was sat looking at me with a pleading look. I went out he dashed out behind me. Guess I definately need to keep on with my own training!


----------



## Tiny R Astar

Wish we could put them together your girls sound and look teeny. So cute.


----------



## IrisBramble

He is a cute, big boy love his ears!!!

Rosie was 6.5lbs at her last weigh in on 12/29/15 im sure she has packed on a few lbs i estimate she weighs about 10lbs now she is getting so long, her next appt is 1/23/16


----------



## Tiny R Astar

Thanks Dawn, yes he is cute and has a lovely temperament. Everyone says he looks like he is about to take off in the picture with the ears. He was definately going at full speed.


----------



## TiffanyGolden

Wow, he is such a big boy!

It's nice to her that he is 22lbs, as Duke is probably 25lbs or 26lbs. What big boys they are! I wish we could all have a puppy play date with each other, could you imagine how cute it would be to see them all run around? :heartbeat

I also just made Duke his very own little Instagram, you are more than welcomed to check it out!

DukeTheGoldenBoy


----------



## IrisBramble

Very Cute 

dumb question how would i make a instagram for Rosie if i already have one do i need a new email?


----------



## TiffanyGolden

IrisBramble said:


> Very Cute
> 
> dumb question how would i make a instagram for Rosie if i already have one do i need a new email?


All I did was create Duke his own email and then made the account that way. 

So yes, you need a separate email!


----------



## wdadswell

CarnelleyLamb said:


> Thanks Dawn, yes he is cute and has a lovely temperament. Everyone says he looks like he is about to take off in the picture with the ears. He was definately going at full speed.


I love that picture of your pup! So jealous, I just get a blur when I attempt those shots. Absolutely adorable!! 

My pup's parents are small and I've kind of been concerned, because Bodie has always felt skinny to me. At his 12 week check last week, he was 23 1/2 lbs and I weighed him on my scale to day and caught him at 26 lbs. Wish I knew where he was putting it!


----------



## LynnC

Love seeing all the October puppies . Luna will be 11 weeks tomorrow. Was 16 lbs at the vet this AM, up 7 lbs from 3 weeks ago. She's doing Ok with her potty training, though I still think I'm the only one getting trained. I'm trained to know her schedule and take her out when it's time. She likes her crate so I'm grateful for that. Sleeps from 11 to 6:30 with no accidents  ! Needs a lot of work with leash walking but it's hard when it's so cold out. Still a joy each day


----------



## IrisBramble

Rosie is hard with the leash as well!! so cute!!


----------



## Baileysmommydog

I will try and get some good photos of Lexi this weekend. She is going to be a big girl. Her paws are bigger than shayla's and shay is 5 months older. I weighed Lexi tonight and she was 22lbs. She was 11 weeks yesterday. OY. We went for short walk tonight invite of our -22C temps. Dogs were going stir crazy. I want to get them both into harnesses. Shayla out grew hers so I'm sure Miss Lexi can use it till she out grows it.
Sorry the photo is so blurry. I'm struggling with my iPhone. Have to get camera out. I was in a hurry to get pic of her on shelf of coffee table as we know for sure she won't be able to get in there for long.


----------



## Baileysmommydog

Can't seem to load more than one photo. Will send the gotcha photo separately. MHere's a photo of Lexi on her gotcha day. It was her first time outside ever. We share the same BD so it makes her kinda special.


----------



## IrisBramble

How's all our October kids today?

Rosie's off today so far 2 accidents after being taken out and going outside, just a slip up i expect it at this age, she also had a accident in her crate which hasn't happened since the 1st night. I'll keep an eye on he that it isn't UTI or something.


----------



## TiffanyGolden

Duke is doing pretty well today. He has been crated today more than usual. Which I feel pretty bad about. 

I've also noticed that Duke starts to just stand by the door even if he doesn't need to go potty. He just wants to be outside.

Anyone else notice this?


----------



## IrisBramble

Yes Rosie rings her bells all the time and not to go potty she wants to go play outside.

she had 6 accidents today and most were little piddle puddles im thinking a UTI her vet is closed but i will call them tomorrow she seems to be cleaning that area more then usual.


----------



## Tiny R Astar

Just had a look at his instagram such lovely photos. h
He is such a gorgrous rich colour; my family had a dog a similar colour when I was young she was awesome. Duke is going to be a handsome dog. 
It is a shame we can't them get together.


----------



## Tiny R Astar

Yes Albie has started going to the door too. Definitely sometimes just wants to go look for leaves to chase.
He has started going to dog day care a few days a week when I am at work felt really guilty leaving him that first day. The lady running it has sent updates and photos each day. Feel happier as he looks to be having a great time and is pleased to see her. She has her own golden and 5 week old pups , so cute.
She also has her own land with enclosed fields, a stream and wooded area so he can run free as it is 2 weeks after his 2nd innoculations.


----------



## Tiny R Astar

Love the picture of Lexi in the snow. Can't wait for some snow and to see what Albie makes of it.


----------



## Tiny R Astar

I know it's been said but Luna and Rosie look like twins so cute.


----------



## Tiny R Astar

Albie out with Catherine, his dog walker, today.


----------



## LynnC

CarnelleyLamb said:


> I know it's been said but Luna and Rosie look like twins so cute.


Albie is soooo cute. What is his birthdate? Not sure if you know but Luna and Rosie are littermates! Rosie is the little sissy .


----------



## IrisBramble

CarnelleyLamb said:


> I know it's been said but Luna and Rosie look like twins so cute.


yup they are indeed littermates


----------



## rachelprogress

I've been missing out on the October puppy party for a couple weeks. Mostly because it's been crazy being a single puppy Mom! Between the time we picked out this puppy and the gotcha day (about 3 months), I unexpectedly needed to end things with my long term partner. It was for the best, but it's changed my life and entire idea of puppy ownership! I never once doubted that I would still bring Murphy home, though. I had a golden growing up and knew someday I'd have my own. Now at almost 30, it was finally just time - Murph and me!  Some days I feel like I don't have a minute to myself. But that's OK because I love Murphy so much! His presence in my life has made coping with an awful unexpected need to leave my partner so incredibly manageable.

Today he is 13 weeks! I was lucky I got to stay home with him the first 2 weeks he was home with me (gotcha day 12/26). I've been transitioning back to work a bit at a time. He is doing GREAT at the crate. We are sleeping through the night (8-9 hours) and he is being crated about 3-3.5 hours while I am at work, then I come home for lunch, repeat, and I'm home for the evening.

Potty training I feel like we just hit our stride. We have gone 5 days without accidents! This despite him getting an upset tummy from new treats at puppy school (sorry Murphy!) See more about puppy school in my other thread... what an adventure! (http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ell-me-about-your-first-day-puppy-school.html) I am afraid to put any rugs or mats down though because I believe he fancies peeing on those. Don't want to push it!

He is doing pretty well with commands, we practice at home, and I hope puppy school will give us some more structure. I'm getting him enrolled in daycare at the same school for two days a week so he can have some dog time and get the puppy energy out  He really enjoyed his trial today and was very happy and got an A+ on the evaluation, even with the cranky old dogs they test with. Good boy Murph!

Anyhow, the best part now... pictures!









Wake up Mom!









Bath time  Our yard gets muddy! Too much rain and no snow yet! 









Pouting in the morning because he doesn't want to get up!









He sleeps in a crate by my bed but he gets morning cuddles 









His preferred lounging position.... no dignity! :lol:









I so love his curiosity about everything! It's amazing to watch him take in the world.









Murph loves to sleep on me. He loves being close to me. I asked our breeder for a velcro temperament and she NAILED it. Since it's just me and him, we are really close. I love him so much! I have so much going on in my life, but to Murphy, I am his whole world. That's how it is with these pups. Even when I'm cross with him I just think about how much he loves and needs me! I wouldn't change a thing about him! 

Love seeing all your pups! So many sweeties in here!


----------



## IrisBramble

Well welcome to the thread, what a cute story and Murphy is adorable.


----------



## MsStatement

Ooooo everypuppy is changing just a little - so cute seeking their little faces change. Dash was accident free until the middle of the night last night. He had a bout of diarrhea after his vaccs yesterday, although honestly it could have been eating almost a whole bully stick too. At least he's not acting off or not having an appetite - he's never had that problem! 18.3 lbs at 12 weeks yesterday as well, so I guess that makes him somewhere in the average range. The forum is not letting me upload a new pic so I will try later.


----------



## IrisBramble

Our Rosie is on meds for a UTI she had 5 accidents yesterday, poor girl. she had 1 accident so far today. still dealing with land-shark issues.

we go today to the pet store for puppy playtime and puppy classes start next week.


----------



## Baileysmommydog

I don't want to jinx things here but we are going on a string of days (maybe 9 +) with no accidents in our house. Lexi will be 12 weeks tomorrow. She weighed in at 23.4 lbs this past weekend. She is going to be one big golden girl. She's getting so much taller ! Hertail is about an inch from the ground. She can still run / stand under Shayla but I'm guessing at this pace of growth that will stop soon. We are working on our sit, come, and stay. Fingers crossed. P


----------



## LynnC

Are any other October pups going down stairs yet? Luna doesn't and it seems like her legs are still too short. I tried working with her luring her with a treat but she's really not interested. I need her to learn soon, I've developed tendinitis in my elbow from carrying her  . Funny thing is last time I had that was when I had human babies  !


----------



## IrisBramble

Rosie is terrified to go down steps but shes now a pro at going up them, i got her to go up by putting on a harness and leash and leading her maybe try that with Luna 

Any other 12 weekers having potty issues in this cold weather? Rosie barely goes pee outside, she will cry to go out to poop but pee is a no go im losing hope for 3 months meaning longer bladder holds


----------



## rachelprogress

LynnC said:


> Are any other October pups going down stairs yet? Luna doesn't and it seems like her legs are still too short. I tried working with her luring her with a treat but she's really not interested. I need her to learn soon, I've developed tendinitis in my elbow from carrying her  . Funny thing is last time I had that was when I had human babies  !


I got Murph going up the stairs reluctantly at 10 weeks and it was very cute and bumbling...down the stairs is another thing. We have hardwoods and he was obviously very scared going down (I mean, would you like to go down a ladder head first?!) so I ended up getting some stair tread/mats to put down on each step. He is much happier to go up and down now, a lot more confident. Still not graceful


----------



## rachelprogress

Baileysmommydog said:


> I don't want to jinx things here but we are going on a string of days (maybe 9 +) with no accidents in our house. Lexi will be 12 weeks tomorrow. She weighed in at 23.4 lbs this past weekend. She is going to be one big golden girl. She's getting so much taller ! Hertail is about an inch from the ground. She can still run / stand under Shayla but I'm guessing at this pace of growth that will stop soon. We are working on our sit, come, and stay. Fingers crossed. P


That's a BIG girl! Murph is 22 lbs at 13.5 weeks  These October puppies make my day!


----------



## TiffanyGolden

LynnC said:


> Are any other October pups going down stairs yet? Luna doesn't and it seems like her legs are still too short. I tried working with her luring her with a treat but she's really not interested. I need her to learn soon, I've developed tendinitis in my elbow from carrying her  . Funny thing is last time I had that was when I had human babies  !


We got Duke young(6 and a half weeks), he started going up the stairs in his own because he wanted to be where we were. That was at about 7 weeks or 7 and a half weeks. We didn't really need to teach him, in fact, all we did was encourage him when he went up them by himself!


----------



## LynnC

Luna can go up the stairs fine but can't (or won't) go down. She barks at the top of the stairs and I carry her down (hence tendinitis in my elbow  )!


----------



## TiffanyGolden

LynnC said:


> Luna can go up the stairs fine but can't (or won't) go down. She barks at the top of the stairs and I carry her down (hence tendinitis in my elbow  )!


Try holding a treat out near her. Or putting a treat on each step and then once she is down all the way give her big hugs and kisses for encouragement! Duke would whine but then realized, "well, I need to go down so I can play with them and get food!" 

This should work! 

We are lucky that Duke is a fast learner and fearless with everything!


----------



## TiffanyGolden

rachelprogress said:


> That's a BIG girl! Murph is 22 lbs at 13.5 weeks  These October puppies make my day!


Wow! We have a bunch of big October Pups! 

Duke is 31lbs at 14 weeks old!


----------



## wdadswell

I only have a few stairs outside and nobody is brave enough to go downstairs, inside but the cats.
My trouble is the reverse IrisBramble-I can't get Bodie to come inside!! Don't forget Rosie is still dealing with her UTI and is going to go a little backwards, till it clears up. Dont get discouraged, it will get better. The light bulb will, all of a sudden, go on!

Bodie was 3 months last Friday and weighed 28lbs today. Sounds like a lot, but he looks so skinny and both his parents are small.


----------



## rachelprogress

Are the parents of you all with these big puppies on the large side? Or are they more conforming, smaller? Also, are you feeding LBP foods? 

Friend with a jumbo golden and I were conjecturing on how much LBP foods played into slow growth/lower weight as they're growing.


----------



## TiffanyGolden

I'm not sure if you can tell how big Duke is in this, but to me, he is a BIG boy!

As for food goes, we still are spoiling Duke with a little wet food. We feed him a cup of dry food and 1/4 of wet food to add more flavor. I know we are suppose to have them off wet food by 7 months but we didn't realize how much he disliked regular dry food till after he had wet food. Go figure right? So we will start taking him off wet food slowly by 4 months old. But we feed him Pedigree Wet Food and we feed him Beneful Dry Food. Yes I KNOW these are not recommended by "strict dog health activist" but we believe it's okay. Dogs eat so much more unhealthy things on their own, some dogs eat poop, some eat out of trash cans, and some just eat what ever they can put in their mouth. As long as a dog is being fed with enough nutrients, they are healthy(just stay away from human food as it causes Lymphoma Cancer, I suffered greatly over our beloved Coco who was a cocker spaniel from this vicious cancer). We also feed him chicken at times, for special treats!


----------



## IrisBramble

Rosie got a bath tonight she smells from her UTI 

shes all fluffy and sleepy.


----------



## TiffanyGolden

Duke hasn't made an accident in the house for 2 weeks! We had to restart a while back, but he is doing amazing! He now knows what "Kennel up!" Is when we are about to leave and get right in his crate and lays down.

He also is starting to develop what we call in children the "terrible twos" he now doesn't want to do something if he doesn't want to. So we are having to be more frequent with commands.

He knows: come, shake, his name, leave it, no, roll over, lay down, stay, and sit!


----------



## wdadswell

Duke looks a lot bigger than Bodie! What does he weigh now? We are working on over 2 weeks accident free too. He loves to be outside though and I'm so lucky, I can just shoot him out the door with Nala and watch them, burn it off!


----------



## IrisBramble

Rosie Cotton will be 12 weeks old tomorrow hard to believe that. her 1st vet visit she was 6.5lbs(12/29) and a week ago she was 11lbs im sure by now shes 13-14lbs. we are supposed to have a vet appt this sat for a check up and her shots but were slated to get a major snow storm so that will prob be rescheduled.

Rosie had one accident today, but it looks like her crate was dry this morning after being in it all night.

my son had piano lessons today after school so we were gone from 3-530 since we stopped for dinner, she was crated and didn't have one accident we took her right out and she peed a long time i was so proud of her and she went down 2 stairs alone.

Rosie knows sit, her name and for the most part will come when called.

i taught her myself to go up the stairs and today we worked to go down the stairs by giving her a treat. training for lay down and stay are on hold since i got into leash training and stairs this week lol

She starts puppy k this Sunday with a another puppy the same age (German Shepard)

she is growing so fast, has tripled in size since we got her almost a month ago, i love to see her grow up and get bigger.


----------



## TiffanyGolden

wdadswell said:


> Duke looks a lot bigger than Bodie! What does he weigh now? We are working on over 2 weeks accident free too. He loves to be outside though and I'm so lucky, I can just shoot him out the door with Nala and watch them, burn it off!


How we burn it off is by taking him out to a snowy field and training him and letting him run through the snow(cause it burns more energy trying to get through it when it's as high as him)! When we weighed him last he was about 31lbs we haven't weighed him recently but we guess he is around 35lbs or maybe more! He is VERY heavy! It's to the point my arms hurt trying to hold him for 5 minutes!


----------



## TiffanyGolden

IrisBramble said:


> Rosie Cotton will be 12 weeks old tomorrow hard to believe that. her 1st vet visit she was 6.5lbs(12/29) and a week ago she was 11lbs im sure by now shes 13-14lbs. we are supposed to have a vet appt this sat for a check up and her shots but were slated to get a major snow storm so that will prob be rescheduled.
> 
> Rosie had one accident today, but it looks like her crate was dry this morning after being in it all night.
> 
> my son had piano lessons today after school so we were gone from 3-530 since we stopped for dinner, she was crated and didn't have one accident we took her right out and she peed a long time i was so proud of her and she went down 2 stairs alone.
> 
> Rosie knows sit, her name and for the most part will come when called.
> 
> i taught her myself to go up the stairs and today we worked to go down the stairs by giving her a treat. training for lay down and stay are on hold since i got into leash training and stairs this week lol
> 
> She starts puppy k this Sunday with a another puppy the same age (German Shepard)
> 
> she is growing so fast, has tripled in size since we got her almost a month ago, i love to see her grow up and get bigger.


I'm so happy to hear things are getting better and that you've bonded with her. I remember when you said you felt like you didn't have the bond with her like your husband did. I can't express how happy I am for you! 

I can't wait to see what all these pups will look like at 5 months old.


----------



## TiffanyGolden

wdadswell said:


> Duke looks a lot bigger than Bodie! What does he weigh now? We are working on over 2 weeks accident free too. He loves to be outside though and I'm so lucky, I can just shoot him out the door with Nala and watch them, burn it off!


Do you plan on neuter Bodie? If so when? Because we have a friend who has a lab that weighed 60lbs at 4 months old, so the vet allowed him to be neutered. Zack and I aren't too sure yet when to, I thought you might help with that!


----------



## wdadswell

60lbs!!!! Did it help? I don't plan on neutering him, if I can get away with it. If I was going to do it, I wouldn't do It until 2. After reading the results of that Golden Retriever study, that UC Davis did, that spanned 10 years-scared the poop out of me. I know Labs have their issues too, but I don't think they come close to Goldens.

I have read everything, that can be read online and from what I understand, keeping his gonads, will only benefit him in the long run


----------



## TiffanyGolden

wdadswell said:


> 60lbs!!!! Did it help? I don't plan on neutering him, if I can get away with it. If I was going to do it, I wouldn't do It until 2. After reading the results of that Golden Retriever study, that UC Davis did, that spanned 10 years-scared the poop out of me. I know Labs have their issues too, but I don't think they come close to Goldens.
> 
> I have read everything, that can be read online and from what I understand, keeping his gonads, will only benefit him in the long run


Yeah can you believe that? What a HUGE dog! 

But we do plan on neutering Duke, mainly because we don't see a point in having them you know? If we aren't going to breed him. Also he wouldn't be allowed in Doggy Day Care if he is still intacted by the age of 6months. If we are working, we would want him to be in a Dog Day Care rather than at home all alone. We just aren't sure when because we hear and read various things.

Is Bodie starting to hump things when he gets excited, or more frequently?


----------



## wdadswell

Totally understand-Im off now, but when I go back to work, I use a dog walker-no daycare open that early and I had already decided no dog parks. My breeder was fine with my decision-I promised her, I wouldn't breed him. 

Bodie humps, but not excessively. In case you are wondering whether neutering stops that? My daughter's neutered 10 year old Shitzu, has had his cornea scratched twice, from trying to hump the cat. Nala does it once in a while too. She was spayed at 5 months and is 2.


----------



## rachelprogress

Murph is 14 weeks today, I am going to try to wait until 2 years until I neuter him... My breeder (head of the local GRC for many years and 38 years experience breeding GRs -- trust her opinion so much) recommends waiting until 2 years since they're fully developed then. The UC Davis study definitely played into that. Our daycare doesn't allow intact males over 7 months to be in so we will see what happens when that time comes how I will proceed. I have him in there 2 days a week on the days we do training (same place does both daycare and training). I would hate for him to be unhappy missing play time. But the health of him long term is paramount. 

So far no humping, he only just started to lift a leg occasionally to pee. If there were some extremely naughty behaviors that cropped up, I guess I would discuss further with my breeder and vet (also supportive of the 2 year mark) and see what the best course of action is.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom

Oops, just saw this is October pups.


----------



## TiffanyGolden

My whole decision is not because he humps, because he doesn't. He has never humped one of his toys or another dog. It's because we just don't see a reason to have him not neutered if we aren't going to breed him, also the fact he isn't a purebred. We didn't get Duke from a breeder, in fact he was an "OOPS!" litter that happened when the neighbors dog got into the yard of Duke's mother. They had no intention on having puppies but then what can you do, right? 

They just fixed Duke's mom as of yesterday actually! 

Now you can see where we come from, I can COMPLETELY understand waiting 2 years for y'alls as yours are purebreds. They have amazing lines and genes. Duke is also very large right now. When we talked about it yesterday it made me question as to why he is... So I contacted The Owner of Duke's mom and she said that Stormy(Duke's mom) is a little on the bigger of female Goldens, and the Dad(pure yellow lab) is larger. They also said Duke was the largest of the litter. 

Being that he is bigger means it may be best to neuter him at 6 months. It makes me also question, does it make a difference since he is a Non-Purebred or no? :uhoh:


----------



## Tiny R Astar

Hi re large breed food.
Albie came home on puppy sensitive but we have just ordered new bag of food and got same make but large breed puppy version. Our vet and many articles we read all recommended this.
Vet says he is a good weight and gaining steadily for his size so not worried. Met a golden breeder / showman in the park today who commented that he would rival a shetland pony by the time he has fully grown!!!
Will see what effect the large breed food has.
All his litter mates are of similar size still apparently. Attaching photos for 2, 4, 9and current; photos 3 and 4 (14 weeks old today) may give an idea of his growth for you to see. He is the yellow pup in the 2 week old photo.


----------



## Tiny R Astar

We are in a dilemna about neutering too. We plan to wait as long as possible but Albie has still got an undescended testicle so not sure how long to leave it. He will need more invasive surgery if it doesnt drop. But we also dont want to have him neutered too early because we have read about the problems related to early neutering. We are thinking at the moment wait and have the undescended one removed then a vascectomy on the other rather than full castration so he has some level of normal hormones.
The vet has really stressed the increased risk of cancer in the undescended testicle and is pushing for full castration in a few months but we are thinking at least wait till he is 12 or 18 months if it is safe to do this. Its a big dilema.The day care doesnt have a set age to exclude unneutered males. Said they will let us know when it becomes an issue but he obviously enjoys going so we will have to include that factor in our decision.


----------



## wdadswell

Beautiful pics Carnelley! I love the one of your son and Albie-so sweet. Albie looks like he's all legs, like Bodie. Is your little guy shedding his baby coat? I've just noticed in the last couple of days, the fluff is going. 

Love your fireplace too!


----------



## Tiny R Astar

Hi, yes he is all legs like Bodie. 
Not started shedding yet but he is definitely getting coarser along the ridge of his back. 

The fireplace was in when we bought the house, there is one in the dining room too. It is a 1950's house with high ceilings and some stained glass windows . We bought it because we liked the character features and the view across the valley is spectacular.


----------



## wdadswell

*Changes*

Another week of growing for our October pups! Bodie is going through a big growth spurt! 30lbs today and all legs! I can start to see, what colour he is going to be. Puppy fluff coming out fast and furious. He has a wide stripe down his back now!


----------



## LynnC

Love Bodies eyes . Luna's starting to get a stripe down her back too. Also her ears and the tip of her tail are getting a bit darker.


----------



## tessmk

wdadswell said:


> Another week of growing for our October pups! Bodie is going through a big growth spurt! 30lbs today and all legs! I can start to see, what colour he is going to be. Puppy fluff coming out fast and furious. He has a wide stripe down his back now!


That face!! Those eyes!!! He is gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm in love...


----------



## IrisBramble

LynnC said:


> Love Bodies eyes . Luna's starting to get a stripe down her back too. Also her ears and the tip of her tail are getting a bit darker.


Rosie too same places 

Rosie is her usual sassy self tearing up her stuff loves to flip her bed over and bite it. we didn't make the vet appt sat so i have no idea what she weighs i have to reschedule it tomorrow, the storm messed us up, the puppy class was canceled as well. 

she had 2 accidents today, as long as we get her out, she goes she really still doesn't let us know, its more us getting her out on time good thing is now we get about 2 hours in between trips outside, she goes all night with no accidents and can be in the crate 3 hours while im out with no accidents.

any ideas when the need to let us know she needs to go out will kick in?


----------



## rachelprogress

Around 14 weeks I noticed that even though we are accident free for the most part, Murph tries to give me signals. Right now the signal is either a whine or sitting and staring at me intently [emoji23]
I'll take what I can get!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IrisBramble

she will be 13 weeks on Thursday i will start to pay attention to those kinds of signals 

biting? anyone else dealing with horrible biting i cant even play with her, pet her, cuddle her, do anything without being attacked by her shark teeth, i try and redirect and shes still a land shark.....


----------



## Baileysmommydog

Hi. Hope everyone is doing well. I have an issue with Lexi and I'm looking for ideas. She eats like a Hoover. It is frantic. Poor shayla doesn't have a chance and shay eats like such a lady. I tried the slow feeder bowl(s). I bought a gobble stopper. She popped that out of the bowl in the midst of her frenzy. Any thoughts on this? I don't want her ending up with bloat. I've never seen anything like this. No wonder she was the biggest one in her litter.


----------



## LynnC

Poor Shayla. My Cosmo was just like that with Harley. Cosmo would inhale his food and Harley liked to take her time and enjoy hers. I needed to separate them when Cosmo was a puppy and when he got older I would simply stand guard so he didn't get to Harleys food. Good luck


----------



## wdadswell

*Hoover is slower*



Baileysmommydog said:


> Hi. Hope everyone is doing well. I have an issue with Lexi and I'm looking for ideas. She eats like a Hoover. It is frantic. Poor shayla doesn't have a chance and shay eats like such a lady. I tried the slow feeder bowl(s). I bought a gobble stopper. She popped that out of the bowl in the midst of her frenzy. Any thoughts on this? I don't want her ending up with bloat. I've never seen anything like this. No wonder she was the biggest one in her litter.


Yup know what you're going through. Nala is a grazer and unfortunately Bodie is faster than a Hoover. I've tried stuffed treat balls and put in his bowl. PIA I don't want him running to eat and overturning furniture to get at it. 

This is called Treat go Round made by Toys R Us for dogs. Petsmart sells it. You do have to secure it. Crazy glue didn't work, but double sided adhesive strips from Dollarama work great. I use a tote lid, but you could use a boot tray. By Bodie's second meal, he had it figured out, that you had to paw it, to get food to come out. I can get close to a cup in it.

So much fun to watch!!


----------



## IrisBramble

I feel like im doing a horrible job at raising Rosie everyone's golden seems to be catching on to commands and besides sit and her name i haven't taught her any new ones yet. I did manage to teach her to go up and now down the stairs and she leash walks  i feel she is behind somehow or maybe I'm just being a paranoid neurotic I don't know I feel like im failing or something


----------



## TiffanyGolden

Here is Duke and Nala.

Duke towers over Nala!

Note: this is at our friend Cole's house who actually bought Nala's litter mate Spike!


----------



## LynnC

Oh my I thought Nala was a stuffy at first . Adorable


----------



## rachelprogress

Oh I love Duke and Nala together! Such sweeties! More photos please


----------



## TiffanyGolden

He sometimes acts as a big brother for her. We put their crates next to each other and to be honest, I think it helps her with feeling like her litter mates or mom is there. Duke is such a good boy. He is 90% potty trained now and is doing good with the "come" command still. He has also learned "off" when someone comes in and he tries to jump on them. He has been doing amazingly well, I'm so proud of him. :heartbeat

There will definitely be more pictures of him and her! 

How are all of your puppies doing with training?


----------



## IrisBramble

Training is ok....

shes about 50% there she started telling us when she has to poop but pee is another story we just have to get lucky and take her out on time, she peed on the floor this morning about 10 mins after going out and peeing then.


----------



## TiffanyGolden

That's okay though. Didn't she just have a UTI? It's understandable! I'm glad things are getting better though! Keep it up, it takes a lot of repetitive and consistent action! 

I have found that Duke is addicted to cold places and things. Here he is laying by the door! He looks gigantic in this, I feel like he is!


----------



## MsStatement

We've continued to deal with some diarrhea although tests came back negative. I've chalked it up to the bully sticks, he goes to town on them and we can't leave him alone since he just chews until they are gone. 

At 14 weeks I'm not sure how much he weighs but he's probably in the vicinity of 27 lb., I think his gain slowed down with the bland diet we've been feeding for the diarrhea.

He's getting his adult stripe as well and the puppy fur is coming out slowly but surely. I think it accelerated after giving him his first full bath recently.

Uploading pics on my iPhone still doesn't work


----------



## Baileysmommydog

Lexi is doing well. 14 weeks tomorrow. I weighed her tonight and she's 28 pounds. She is going to be a big girl. She too is getting the racing strip down her back. Still soft and fluffy and teething to beat the band. Thanks goodness for antlers. Now if I could just get Shayla to quit stealing them from her. She just doesn't know how to share. 

Any thoughts on what I can do to keep the two of them from peeling the bark off one of our trees in the back yard? Keep in mind it's cold here in Winnipeg. I sprayed some bitter apple on the tree the other day and it worked for awhile. I just hate to think they are going to damage this tree. It's a 55+ year old maple tree and I don't want to lose it. I was thinking cayenne pepper but maybe that's too harsh. I'm open to suggestions. It's a bit late to fence it off given the snow we have already.


----------



## IrisBramble

TiffanyGolden said:


> That's okay though. Didn't she just have a UTI? It's understandable! I'm glad things are getting better though! Keep it up, it takes a lot of repetitive and consistent action!
> 
> I have found that Duke is addicted to cold places and things. Here he is laying by the door! He looks gigantic in this, I feel like he is!


Yes! we had a vet appt tonight for her shots, i asked about her always smelling like pee.

she said it could be that she is just young and pees on herself when she goes, since she doesnt have the UTI anymore, im just to watch she isnt dribbling on herself when she is not peeing.

she is 16lbs now and will be 14 weeks on Thursday.

she too is getting that adult stripe its brown and getting curly at the end of her back like her mama


----------



## wdadswell

Baileysmommydog said:


> Lexi is doing well. 14 weeks tomorrow. I weighed her tonight and she's 28 pounds. She is going to be a big girl. She too is getting the racing strip down her back. Still soft and fluffy and teething to beat the band. Thanks goodness for antlers. Now if I could just get Shayla to quit stealing them from her. She just doesn't know how to share.
> 
> Any thoughts on what I can do to keep the two of them from peeling the bark off one of our trees in the back yard? Keep in mind it's cold here in Winnipeg. I sprayed some bitter apple on the tree the other day and it worked for awhile. I just hate to think they are going to damage this tree. It's a 55+ year old maple tree and I don't want to lose it. I was thinking cayenne pepper but maybe that's too harsh. I'm open to suggestions. It's a bit late to fence it off given the snow we have already.


Bodie has been doing that to my weeping mulberry. I wouldn't use cayenne pepper. We use that to stop the racehorses from chewing their bandages. It really burns when you get it in your eyes. Can you wrap it with some snow fencing?


----------



## TiffanyGolden

I'm so happy to hear about all of the pups! Duke has been doing great with Nala. He weighed in at 35.2lbs and is now 4 months old. Wow, where did the time go? He has been great with potty training. He comes even when I say "Nala come" because he hears he word "come", can you blame him? We worked so hard on his recall that now it triggers it. Which I can't complain! He does get a little rough with Nala but from my understanding, she can take it. We have been experiencing him getting overly excited and jumping more on people. He also is starting to bark at people when he sees them from afar. I don't understand why... He never use to but maybe it's because he is developing his voice? I'm not sure. What about you guys, are any of you experiencing more barking and excitement?


----------



## LynnC

Luna is also finding her voice. She pretty much barks when she wants something. She'll bark as I'm getting her food (as if saying hurry up) she'll bark at the garage door when she hears my husband come home and yesterday for the first time she barked at the door to go potty!!!


----------



## IrisBramble

LynnC said:


> Luna is also finding her voice. She pretty much barks when she wants something. She'll bark as I'm getting her food (as if saying hurry up) she'll bark at the garage door when she hears my husband come home and yesterday for the first time she barked at the door to go potty!!!


awesome!!!

for the first time last night she whined and hit her bell to go out to pee i was so excited 

ladies im making a new thread about issues with puppy classes and being afraid of dogs if you have any advice im open to it


----------



## wanders005

how time flies! I posted when we were going to pick Murry up and never sent an update. I love seeing pictures of everyones puppies. 

Murry is finishing up his puppy training class- two more weeks to go! He has been doing well. He knows his name, sit, come, down, nose, leave it (75% of the time)

Murry is food obsessed. We had to get him a special bowl to try and slow him down. It works a little bit, but I think we might need to move on to the kong wobbler. 

He started daycare last week and LOVES it. We are going to continue to send him 2-3 days a week. 

I have attached a picture of Murry after his bath on Friday


----------



## wdadswell

Murray is adorable!! Love his bandanna too! Sounds like he's doing really well. How old is he? 

Food is a big deal to Bodie too. I don't think I will ever be able to feed him with a normal bowl! 

Tiffany, Bodie comes when I say Nala come too!! He's been talking for a while, probably because of Nala. He will try to get her to play with him that way.


----------



## Tiny R Astar

Aww he is beautiful.


----------



## Tiny R Astar

Albie is 15 weeks old and changing colour very quickly. He has a definite stripe down his back and yes he has found his voice too. Barks when you are getting a kong or his food ready. We got him a wobble ball and put part of his kibble in that sometimes. Fun way for him to get his meal slowly. Bought on Amazon. He loves it.
Top photo is Albie with a friend and her 9 week old pup.


----------



## TiffanyGolden

I'm wondering if it's time to get a new harness. It's getting harder and harder to get him to stay off of people when they enter. I'm constantly saying "DUKE OFF" while pulling him down with the leash. He does AMAZING with walking and heeling. We have a walking stick that we use to pop him in the nose with if he passes or reaches the stick. It's worked great as we saw it on Caeser Millan's show! 

Any suggestions for a harness? We use the regular ones that connect on his back but I've seen some that have the leash connector on the chest. I think that's what we are going for just aren't sure yet which one.


----------



## wdadswell

How's everybody doing??? I will start off the week. Bodie will be 17 weeks on Thursday! Crazy-where is the time going? His adult coat is coming in fast and furious. He's finally starting to fill out and his head and legs are starting to match the rest of him. Baby teeth are coming out and poor Nala is feeling the brunt of that!! ( better her than me!)

I can no longer lift him on the scale, but he was 32lbs last Wednesday.


----------



## IrisBramble

I'm sure by now Rosie is about 20lbs shes starting to grow into her legs they are getting so muscular her body is getting long her ears are still big lol

Her adult coat is really coming in its getting so curly i had to bathe her tonight because she pees on herself sometimes and smells wipes only work for so long lol and her coat dried so curly and beautiful.

She now knows her name, sit, lay down, come, walks up and down stairs is doing pretty well with leash walking.

The best news is she hasn't had a accident in a week she now goes between 3-4 hours without needing to go out, i know this isnt the end of training but its darn nice not to have to go out every hour or 2 lol my knees are thankful not to have to go up and down my steep steps to go to the yard.

2nd puppy class went well she learned lay down, another golden named Doug joined the class and he is sooooo stinking cute. Rosie is still shy and kinda scared around the boys but shes getting better


----------



## TiffanyGolden

Wow! Bodies coat is coming in very nicely! I wish I could say Duke's coat is coming in nicely! He still is going through the patches phase. 

Right now I'm dealing with a lot of puppy problems with Nala and I've been bad on updating how Duke's progress is and pictures! 

Here he is!


----------



## TiffanyGolden

Here is Duke as of right now laying on my queen bed. Sorry about the mess. :uhoh:


----------



## IrisBramble

From our walk today!!


----------



## IrisBramble

More from today's walk.


----------



## wdadswell

Boy-Rosie has gone through a huge growth spurt!! She's getting some waves on her back too! Love pics of your little guy and Rosie together! So sweet


----------



## IrisBramble

Thanks!! My boy sure does love her 

Yes the waves i love them

i feel like she gets bigger every morning i see her, she loves chasing squirrels and birds lol


----------



## Baileysmommydog

Lexi is 15 weeks old today. She has the wavy strip down her back and whisps on her tail and back legs. She's loosing her baby teeth and teething like a demon. Thank goodness for antlers. She is still hoovering her food. We are working on learning "leave it" and she does walk well on the leash. That is of course once she gets the jumping and tugging on the leash out of her system. I think I can safely say she has the potty training thing down. We haven't had an accident for at least three weeks now. She smashes into those bells on the door to go outside with gusto. 

We were having issues with her sleeping through the night. We crate her during the day (I come home for lunch to let them out) but we weren't crating her at night. Shayla didn't need to be crated so we thought Lexi would be fine. Not the case. Finally crated her Saturday night and she does just fine from about 9:30 pm till 5:30 am. My husband is loving it as he was the one getting up with her/them.


----------



## LynnC

Luna will be 15 weeks tomorrow! She has gone through such a growth spurt these past 2 weeks. She goes to the vet tomorrow for her final shots and my guess is she's about 25 lbs! Her potty training is going really well. She now whines or barks at the door when she needs to go out. Puppy kindergarten is going well, only 2 classes left. She knows, sit, down, leave it, wait and come (about 80 % she'll come). She does just OK on the leash, def does NOT do loose leash. I really don't like the way they trained us at the class. They said to throw treats on the ground in front of us as we're walking. I feel like she is such a scavenger anyway I really don't want to encourage her picking things up from the ground! I need to do research and find a better way. Overall such a sweet girl and can't imagine life without her 
Here's a pic of her at class yesterday. Such a good girl paying attention


----------



## wdadswell

Luna looks wonderful!! She looks very focused in class. Can I ask where you got her name tag? I love it! I've never heard of throwing treats down in front of them. Odd-would promote scavenging-no doubt. I would rather have pup watching me.


----------



## LynnC

wdadswell said:


> Luna looks wonderful!! She looks very focused in class. Can I ask where you got her name tag? I love it! I've never heard of throwing treats down in front of them. Odd-would promote scavenging-no doubt. I would rather have pup watching me.


Thank you  . I got her tag at Petsmart. They had a few different size and color tags (my husband doesn't like too much pink so I got the black and the bling was OK  ). You purchase the tag (I think it was about $3.50) and go over to the engraving kiosk. It only takes a few minutes. I have her name on one side and our address and phone # on the other.


----------



## IrisBramble

Everyone's pups look so big 

Luna is a doll, i love the name tag Rosie bites hers so its wrecked already, i need a new one. 

BITING?? how are the dogs with that? Rosie no matter how i redirect, ignore, walk away, she will not stop biting us, she wont cuddle, she wont just chill out with us she bites us and everything.


----------



## LynnC

IrisBramble said:


> Everyone's pups look so big
> 
> Luna is a doll, i love the name tag Rosie bites hers so its wrecked already, i need a new one.
> 
> BITING?? how are the dogs with that? Rosie no matter how i redirect, ignore, walk away, she will not stop biting us, she wont cuddle, she wont just chill out with us she bites us and everything.


Thanks Dawn - she looks like her sissy Rosie  . Luna still bites a lot but I think she's starting to understand "no bite". When I say that she just opens her mouth like "I'm just pretending to bite". I have more of a problem with her biting at our clothes, especially when we're walking. The other day she ripped the back of my husbands pants!


----------



## Baileysmommydog

When shayla and I took puppy classes just before she dislocated her hip the loose leash concept was worked on. They suggested walking in reverse direction, calling the pup to you and walking in the new direction. When the leash gets tight again, repeat and go in the other direction. Not much headway in a walk and people might think you're weird but they do get the hang of it. We added a no pull harness to the mix. It tightens when they pull and causes them to slack. We were doing really well till we had the hip issue. Now I have to work on this with Lexi.


----------



## Baileysmommydog

Here's a question.... Lexi has a big black spot on the centre of her tongue. Is there a name for this? I know my old golden Bailey had one but it was much farther back on her tongue and was rarely seen. Lexi's is front and centre.


----------



## LynnC

Thanks Baileysmommydog I'll try that on the leash. Sorry but I don't know anything about black spots on their tongue. Lexi is adorable


----------



## MsStatement

Dasher is biting still, it's definitely a lot less but it seems he does it when he's bored and can't think of anything else to do. He seems to be the most mouthy with my 6 year old daughter and with me the least, and sort of in between when he interacts with my husband and mother in law. He will now at least sit sometimes and let us pet him without the need to mouth us, he loves his head and neck petted and will nudge our hand if we stop.


----------



## IrisBramble

LynnC said:


> Thanks Dawn - she looks like her sissy Rosie  . Luna still bites a lot but I think she's starting to understand "no bite". When I say that she just opens her mouth like "I'm just pretending to bite". I have more of a problem with her biting at our clothes, especially when we're walking. The other day she ripped the back of my husbands pants!


Lynn, she loves the sweaters my mom and mother in law wear, she bites at them and gets her teeth stuck in them, she bites my kids pants and my hubby's and tries to bite the fur on my ugg boots. i wanna play and cuddle but all she does is bite us i say no bite and she fake bites me in the air but still goes on and bites my hubby. 

she hasn't had any accidents till this morning she whined really early luckily my hubby was up and took her out, he got ready for work and left at 630am i got up around 730 to shower and get my kid going for school and as i was getting ready to take her out again at 745 i noticed she had pooped in her xpen(where i had her while i was in the shower cant trust her out alone) and tried covering it up with her bear and flat tiger and then tracked it on her pink bedding. not what i wanted to clean up before i took my kid to school lol


----------



## TiffanyGolden

I adore all the October pups! Too cute!

I'm not sure what to do with Duke's training. We are at a stump. He seems to be doing well with everything besides barking... I'm not sure how to stop him from barking at people. 

Duke's adorable. Nala is 9 weeks old and he taught her to potty train herself and go to the door if she needs to go outside. What a good big brother!


----------



## Tiny R Astar

Hi
Love seeing how the October pups are all growing.
Albie still mouths when he is playing and gets over excited but not biting down thank fully. He has developed a love of steeling socks recently though. My husband and son always take their socks off when they come in and Albie has begun to try grab them out of their hands and run off with them.It ends up in a tug and although he is pretty good at leaving any thing else when told he does not respond when the prize is a sock, Both say they wont go upstairs to take them off as he needs to learn not to grab. But they get cross with him when he tries to wrestle the socks from them which seems to just make him more determined and it is becoming an issue. Sure Albie just sees it as a great welcome home game though rather than the battle of wills my men believe it has become.
Albie is 17 weeks old today 15.8kg and has definitely had a growth spurt. But he can sit, wait, heel on and off lead pretty well and is getting good at whistle recall (need to be firm and repeat when he is playing with a canine pal but instant otherwise). These dogs are such quick learners aren't they awsome.
Oh and Cat my dog walker has taught him cuddle. We wanted him to learn not to jump up because he is going to be a big dog so have been teaching him to sit and greet.
Cat has taught him to put his paws on your shoulder and rest his head against your cheek on command. So we can now have a cuddle if we want but he doesnt jump up unless invited. Soo so cute .


----------



## wdadswell

Great pics of Albie!! He looks wonderful!! My 2 year old Nala has a sock fetish. She doesn't chew them, she just makes sure she gets both of them and they just end up on the living room floor. Doesn't bother me and I don't make a big deal out of it. 

I agree with you, I'm sure Albie looks forward to your guys coming home, just to play tug with the socks. Maybe they could ask him to sit and stay, while they take the socks off and have a favorite tug toy handy to play with right after as a reward. 

He is really smart!! Bodie heels, but I know it wouldn't happen off leash, he'd be long gone-lol!!

Wish I'd thought of the whistle recall too. I like that better than calling him. Bodie comes when I call and if he is in the middle of chewing something and he's like" just a minute" I will go Bodie come, treat! Then it's a stampede to the door!

I would love to see a cuddle picture!!


----------



## Tiny R Astar

Thanks, we have been very lucky with Albie, he definitely has the temperament we were looking for when deciding to get a golden retreiver. Your dogs both sound adorable too must admit I am starting to see why so many retreiver owners have more than 1 dog. Bodie sounds like Albie he'll do anything for a treat, they are smart dogs.
I will try get Chris and JW to get him to sit and wait while they take off their socks and try start a different welcome home game, it would be much better, thanks. 
Afraid we cant take credit for the whistle recall but it is great. He goes to day care/ dog walker a few times a week and she is fantastic. She does training while he is there and she taught him to stop on 1 whistle, look on 2, and come on 3 . We would never have imagined he would have picked it up so fast or even considered trying yet without Cat suggesting it. We were very impressed this week, when she showed us how good he is at it.
The cuddle works by getting him to sit while you kneel in front of him, then you clap twice and stretch your arms out as if you are about to hug someone. I'll try get a picture to show you, it is so sweet.


----------



## TiffanyGolden

Hey y'all,

This is bittersweet to say but as you know Duke is headed to Colorado at the end of March. In order for myself and for all y'all to be updated on Duke while he is in Colorado, Zack has taken the time to create a GRF account. He will be taking my place as Duke's updater. 

This is incredibly sad, I will miss my little man.


----------



## rachelprogress

TiffanyGolden said:


> Hey y'all,
> 
> This is bittersweet to say but as you know Duke is headed to Colorado at the end of March. In order for myself and for all y'all to be updated on Duke while he is in Colorado, Zack has taken the time to create a GRF account. He will be taking my place as Duke's updater.
> 
> This is incredibly sad, I will miss my little man.


Oh no... were you always planning to say goodbye to Duke in March? I can't imagine how difficult that must be.


----------



## rachelprogress

Murphy is still my little baby puppy! Here he is at 17 weeks zooming around the yard in our most recent snow 










And here he is on another one of our socialization adventures, waiting like a GOOD BOY at Audi for my car to get cleaned up. He was soooo gentle and calm with everyone who wanted to say hello and didn't mind the hustle and bustle at all. I don't know where that calm dog came from but I wish he would show up on walks 









This morning we had a long lie in and he snoozed right next to me. I'm so glad he's taken after me and is not an early riser 
I have spotted two adult teeth in front of his mouth, so far no bites or bitey-ness at all. I'm really surprised. I keep waiting for it to get bad, but so far so good.


----------



## TiffanyGolden

rachelprogress said:


> Oh no... were you always planning to say goodbye to Duke in March? I can't imagine how difficult that must be.


I was not. I was intending to move with Zack and Duke but unfortunately not all of my credits would transfer. Which is why I decided to stay and finish my education here in Washington. This is a factor in why I got Nala, to help with the void of not having Duke and Zack. But of course I LOVE NALA I would not trade her for the world! You may have already read his thread "Dog Walker vs Doggy Daycare" as it's something both of us have been discussing to be a good choice!

Also, Murphy is too cute! He looks so big! Duke's coat is coming in much slower than all the other pups it seems!


----------



## wdadswell

Murphy is gorgeous! Love his colour! Bodie greets everyone, like his long lost best friend!! I've tried counting teeth, but 2 seconds is his limit!. I know he has at least 4-5 up top and a couple on the bottom, at 4 months yesterday.


----------



## rachelprogress

Thank you Tiffany and wdadswell! And he may look big, but he was only 28.2 lbs a week ago at 16 weeks. We've been having tummy troubles so I need a week of him eating and going regularly before I weigh him again. He seems on the small side to me! He was sired by a conformation golden so I don't expect him to be on the big side. My friend has a golden who is 6 weeks older than Murphy...he was FORTY POUNDS at 16 weeks. He is a BRUISER!


----------



## Rachelrothe

*Jonny!*

Hello all! I just discovered this portion of the website! My puppy Jonny was born on October 24, 2015 and will be 17 weeks old this coming weekend. Unfortunately, we are still going through the landshark phase, but it does seem to be getting better. In the beginning, I couldn't walk anywhere because he would come up behind me and attack my calves and ankles and it hurt soo bad! Now, the biting seems to be only on my hands and arms and that's usually only during playtime. I'll be very happy when that is over for good though! I do think that Jonny is smaller than other goldens at his age. His parents were very large goldens so I was expecting him to be massive from a very early age, but that has not been the case. One thing I hate is that he will never cuddle with me. Does anyone else experience this? The only time he will nap or rest is if he is placed in his kennel. Otherwise, if I try to put him on my bed for a nap, he just starts biting my arms or blankets and will not settle down. Hoping he'll calm as he grows and will eventually be able to nap and sleep with me!
This is a picture of me and Jonny about two weeks ago, when he was 14 weeks old!


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Hello everyone. I came late to the Oct. thread, but have read it from start to finish twice now. At 17 1/2 weeks Elsa is about 36 lbs. I have no idea what her finally weight will be. Been trying to figure it out from reading about the weight gains of GR pups. I got Elsa from a breeder in Arizona about 50 miles from Kingman. Her mother was a light weight 52lb, definitely built for hunting. Her sire is a lot stockier, and weighs 80 lbs from Mesa. One chart suggested her final weight would be 58, another said 70, lol.

The biting aspect has finally been settling down, unless she is obviously stressed. Thank you to whoever suggested using training to distract. If I can get her to go through a sit, down, wait for it, (treat on the ground a couple feet from her), Then she will also walk without going nuts right away. She know what leave it means. Fetch, Ball, Go crate, most of the time. Loose leash walking is coming along great. Stay and Come are proving a lot harder to teach to a non-pleaser type of dog. I live in a rural area, so classes or any use of a formal trainer is not accessible. 

She has had issues with teething. Lots of ice cubes, frozen marrow bones with peanut butter in the ends. I can tell the teething makes her frustrated and restless.

The biggest hurdle now is she still won't tell me when she has to go out. She was using biting to get my attention for everything, including Out. I only knew because of the look she would give me if I asked her if she had to go Out. Accidents are fairly rare only because I am still using the every 2 hour schedule, but I know she can hold it longer now. I have been trying to teach her to use the bells, but it really isn't working, if she does nose them, it is too lightly for me to hear it unless I actually watch her touch them. She isn't verbal, doesn't think to scratch at door and really didn't want her to learn that is how to get out. I have tried to 'teach' her to Speak, but she isn't ready or willing to try barking back at me. Any other ideas?


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Hello Rachelrothe! My pup is not cuddly either, but a couple of times my husband has got up with Elsa early, and taken her out and then put her on the bed with me, and if I am not awake, she just cuddles against my back and sleeps another hour. I have treasured that. What I did do early on, when I wanted to sit with her is just keep putting stuffies or a rope toy in her mouth. Then I read about teaching bite inhibition. So I let her chew on me and just kept repeating Gentle, and Good gentle when she got it right. If she hurt me I whined like a pup and hid my hands from her. Now she finds comfort in mouthing my hand and will let it turn into a chin scratch or ear scratch. She dislikes having her head touched.
I was driven to tears by the biting, especially when walking. I had to learn to give her shorter walks, which are now finally getting a little longer, but 30 min is tops on a good day. Playing fetch or soccer is a better way to wear her out. One tip that has really helped on walks is start going through training commands. Seems to shift the brain.

Lots of people here recommended walking away from a biter, but I would just get bit from behind. And I couldn't leave the room for the first 6 weeks because we were living in a camper, now we are home, I don't need to go that far to stop her. I just frown deeply and say, Don't Bite Me! And she will snap the air a few more times, and we both back off. Hugs for your struggles, it's been a hard road raising a biter.


----------



## IrisBramble

My Pup Rosie never stops biting i cant do anything a play session, cuddle, chill on the couch nothing without her biting us she always attacks my sons clothes and feet/ankles.

when will this stop its getting so annoying to not be able to have her just be around us without attacking us.

She will be 4 months old tomorrow, can go 4 hours in between outings knows Sit, Stay, lay down, leave it, come, her name, leash walking is better.


----------



## wdadswell

*Rosie*

Remember Rosie will be teething right now. Bodie's' 4 months and he has a bunch of new teeth. I use your idea with the ice block every day. I freeze a bowl of water with some treats in it and put it on a towel on the floor. It will last for 1/2 an hour. I have good luck putting peanut butter in a Kong and freezing it. My tug ropes, I wet and put in the freezer too. I have Nylabones that go in freezer. 

Every time she goes to bite, tell her no bite or leave it and give her something else to chew on, or play with. Bodie thinks leave it means treat, so whatever I want him, not to do,touch, or spit out, he comes running.

Maybe tire her out more, so she will chill. Does she like to run after a ball or play tug? Ive never tried a flirt pole, but a lot of people like them. How about those treat balls, they have to roll around to get the treats out. 

It will get a lot better when Rosie stops teething in a couple of months. Hang in there!


----------



## IrisBramble

what age did yours out grow it? shes been bitey since she came home at 8 weeks old shes 4 months old today

im gonna start freezing as ive tried all you listed above


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

IrisBramble, I don't think in your case, or mine, the biting is just about teething. My Elsa has been bitey since I got her and she is 17 weeks old. When she is teething, she rubs her face on furniture, and is restless. it is not like the bitey behaviour I get targeted with. She was settling down a bit after we finally got back home, but 3 days ago, we went to town finally, (I live on a small island. Going to town is basically a full day of travel, 2 ferries and a number of shopping stops.) After we got home, in spite of a long walk, my very bitey puppy came back. Then today, we had her tethered, (not her first time, lots of time on a 20' lead when travelling), while we were doing pruning and taking down small maples. Her first experience of us using power tools though. We only worked for about an hour, and then stopped. Tonight she went over the top. I finally had to crate her. her heart was going a mile a minute, (something I have noticed before, when she has lost control.) after a 15 min. time out, I let her out and she promptly went behind MY husband's chair and crashed. It is obvious there is a stress factor involved. I had always suspected this, but now I know for sure. Perhaps look for the stressors in Rosie's life, from Rosie's point of view. I have not even had the chance to introduce Elsa to children. We are retired. But I know it is going to have to be a very carefully controlled environment. Elsa has met a hundred or more people since we had her, and has only allowed 4 other people to touch her besides my husband and I.


----------



## Baileysmommydog

Hi.... Lexi will be 17 weeks on Tuesday. She is also in the bitey phase. I know it is teething. We give her frozen socks, frozen carrots, antlers, stuffies, etc. They do grow out of it. I also have the 8.5 month old golden who was awful with jumping and biting arms, legs, pants, ankles. It got better. 

Miss Lexi was 38 lbs when we weighed her on Sunday. Oy Vey!! Shayla our other pup is 43 lbs at 8.5 months. I hope Lexi grows up to be Shay's protector. We walk Lexi everyday and have been using a no pull harness. I figure I'd best get her trained now as she'll be a big girl. The harness works like a martingale collar and tightens around her chest when she pulls. Works on her like a charm. We've had a couple of really good walks the last couple of days.


----------



## TiffanyGolden

*Is this where it all begins?*

Duke is getting more and more difficult. Trying to put more things in his mouth, he is having troubles listening, and when we walk I'm scared my arm will get pulled off when he sees other dogs. He now barks when he sees others, as if he's never seen a person before, this can be while in the car or going for a walk. He doesn't seem to listen to his own social cues. Nala will be exhausted and tired and he will grab her by the neck to get her up, of course she lunges at him and growls. Oh goodness... :doh:

He is starting to knock things down. Yesterday he was playing with Nala under the coffee table, the table started tiping as he was using his legs to push off of it, THERE WAS A CANDLE BURNING ON TOP OF IT. I immediately had to grab him and move him somewhere else, I nearly had a heart attack. Along with yesterday, I took him outside, he peed and we went back inside. Only 15 minutes later, he pees on the rug right in front of my roommate and I! 
I had to tell him "NO!". His zoomies stage is now 10x worse, being that he is 40lbs. Knocking things over and breaking things. It's become more and more stressful. A dog his size came over to Zack's place and Duke immediately started humping her! I thought no no no no, this cannot be happening right now. He was doing so well. I want to pull out my hair. Zack is busy with school and I'm trying to take care of Nala and Duke, worst part is Duke is becoming harder to handle than a 10 week puppy and he will be 5 months in a week! 

I'm just praying it gets better.


----------



## LynnC

Luna is doing great. She will be 4 months next week. Probably weighs close to 30 lbs now. She finishes kindergarten next week (hope she graduates  ). She has learned so much, knows sit, down, wait, leave it, paw and come about 80 % of the time. We still need to work on her leash training. She is totally house trained, I can't even remember when her last accident was. We're working really hard on socializing her and she does great with people and other dogs. She is such a joy and brings a smile to our face every day. 
This is a pic is of her on the beach this morning (it was gorgeous this weekend on the east coast)


----------



## IrisBramble

OMG Lynn its like looking at Rosie!!!!

Today marks Rosie's 4th puppy class 2 more to go after this then we move onto level 2 shes doing great very smart picks up new tricks so easy, still working her social skills with other dogs, people is fine. 

she is basically potty trained she has the occasional accident mostly our fault, today she needed to go out my hubby took her she pooped and he didn't give time to pee and she came up and wet on the floor, i yell at him all the time to give her more time. 

she does great in crate when we are working she goes 4-5 hours without an accident i usually take her out on my break(either 915-950 or the afternoon 1-130 or 145-215) and my lunch hour(1120-1205) and i have someone let her out 1 time as well, my lunch hour she gets a 1/2 hour outside. and on Wednesdays she does great in there from 230-5 while we are at lessons and dinner then again from 7-10 when we go to wrestling which is not every Wednesday.

my issue is her biting which i expect, but hers is much more at least i think so, we cant even have her out free roaming the house without her biting someone or something every second she wont even rest, i have to crate her to get her to rest.

the picture is from last night outside at the firepit


----------



## TiffanyGolden

I'm happy biting is your only issue Dawn. 

Duke doesn't bite but man... Is he WILD. He won't nap unless I put him in his crate. He won't settle down unless you tell him to sit, but that's only if there isn't another dog around. People he is perfectly fine, listens, calm, but other dogs... That's when he is a completely different Duke. It may be that he is a male... Nala is a lot more calm.

Ugh.... I'm stressed.


----------



## wdadswell

Awww, look at those beautiful sisters!! Luna and Rosie look wonderful! Wish we had a sandy beach close by, for Bodie to play at.

Love that picture of Lexi-Baileysmommydog, is that the Easy Walk harness you got for Lexi?
I got Bodie one and I love it! He walked fine in the Sprong, but I had to get the 2 dogs used to walking together and it makes seeing people and other dogs so much easier.

Tiffany, don't sweat the humping. Most dogs will tell him where to go. The barking is just excitement-zoomies? Hopefully that never stops! I would ditch the candles. Have you tried the Easy Walk yet on Duke? Really saves your arm. Pee-well that's still going to happen.

I really feel bad for you ladies, that are having problems with your pups. You should be enjoying them and not feeling stressed. They are with us for such a short time. Trust me, you will look back on this puppy phase and wonder what you were worried about


----------



## IrisBramble

I already look back at the early puppy days and im glad shes grown from then lol and i laugh at the freak outs i had like i knew i would. 

Rosie got humped at puppy class today by Doug


----------



## TiffanyGolden

Duke went shooting today!

He doesn't freak out by the gun shots anymore, he'll even be next to you when shooting(scary)! He was a dirty happy dog and made sure to teach his little sister Nala that guns aren't scary!


----------



## LynnC

I know Dawn, Luna and her sissy littermate Rosie look like twins . I'm sorry you're having such a hard time with Rosie's bitey mouthy stage. I promise it will get better! When Luna gets like that I give her a frozen Kong stuffed with PB or yogurt (I keep lots in my freezer). It seems to help & distracts her for a while. wdadswell - I'm going to try that Easy Walk harness. Maybe it'll help Luna on the leash. Everyone's puppy is getting so big and learning so much. Everyone's doing such a great job


----------



## wdadswell

Lynn I got the medium and still have lots of room on it. I may have to go to a large later on.
I find at this growing phase, I have to adjust it quite a bit too. Seems like Bodie gets bigger every day! I live on a main drag, so just to have a little extra security I snap his collar to the harness in case he slips out, I've still got him. Works great!
Wendy


----------



## IrisBramble

I enjoy this thread so much looking at all the puppies growing up!! 

I have the easy walk harness and im not liking it right now i guess until i get her better on the leash or something im not sure maybe im not using it right I have the med size.

Rosie got a bath as she was stinking up the joint lol her fur is always curly after I love it. At this rate she gets a bath with gentle shampoo every Sunday, but good news is she no longer smells like pee, hasn't for weeks.

She has another vet appt tonight for more shots including rabies.


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Been focusing to the training more now with Elsa (18 weeks), especially Stay and Heel. She is great in the house, but won't listen outside. She use to be scared, so getting her towards anything was the challenge. That is now changing. Have not figured out what her high value reward is yet...except maybe dried out liver, but she loves it so much, she can't train with it. it is her sole focus. 

She has started showing one new trait that scares me, she is attempting to run *towards* cars as they go past. This terrifies me to no end. 16 years ago we lost a 6 month old pup that wanted to chase vehicles, and it got past us bringing in groceries one day. Got ran over and died in my arms. Also lost an adult son who was killed hit on his bike by a truck. These experiences alone made me not get another pet for the last 2 1/2 years. So needless to say, my No's and pulling back to my side are overly amped up. Her regular training treats are a no go. She could care less. Going to try a ball, and her favorite toy, (hard to carry on a walk). Will get some more liver the next chance I get.

Best positive, biting me has started becoming a choice in her brain. I can see it in her eyes and she holds back, giving me a chance to do something differently and distract her from that thought. And instead of biting my butt, she will try to stand on my back and look around me. I tell her Down, and make her do it, but it is cute.


----------



## IrisBramble

Rosie had her distemper shot and her rabies shot, this was the last of her puppy shots, well i know rabies is every year.

She weighs 22lbs and is as healthy as a horse got her nails trimmed and the vet said her front teeth are loose so it looks like her puppy teeth are coming out.

Just keep doing what were doing with training and her bitey stage will end, she said to hang in there, just like we did with house training.

poor thing shes all sore from the shots.

question, is my dog the only one that does not bark, she doesn't bark she whines/cries the only time i have heard her bark is when my kid does this game called "slide to the left" "slide to the right" and then its only a little bit.


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Elsa is also rarely barks. Maybe at us once or twice. She just this last week found her voice for the cat that walks past our sliding door. I expect her to find more reasons to use it as her confidence grows.


----------



## TiffanyGolden

Elsa Cholla's Mom said:


> Elsa is also rarely barks. Maybe at us once or twice. She just this last week found her voice for the cat that walks past our sliding door. I expect her to find more reasons to use it as her confidence grows.


She will find her voice! I know Duke has a barks at people because he wants them to notice him. What a huge attention seeker. Haha! Because once they notice him he wants to run towards them and lick their face. 

Wendy (wdadswell) - I have the Easy Walk Harness for Nala now. Duke is still needing to grow into his, as I got it a little too big. Maybe we need to get him another one until he grows into it? As it is looking like he will need to be a year old to fit it, oops!


----------



## Baileysmommydog

Hi. Yes it is the easy walk harness. I had it for shayla and she out grew hers. Lexi is now using shayla's and I bought a new one for shayla. I use a regular leash on it thought. I found the double leash awkward. Just clipping the leash to the back hook seems to be enough. Now keep in mind Lexi spends the first 10 min on our walk bouncing around like a jumping bean and bites at the leash. Then she settles down and walks like a charm.


----------



## JMME

Hi everyone! I've been catching up on all your posts and decided to join. This week we brought home Jasper, born October 1st. It has been a few years since we had a puppy, so all of your posts were helpful for us to figure out where he would be developmentally!  So far he has been a dream puppy. We haven't had any accidents and he took to crate training very quickly. He is also amazing on his leash and is learning commands pretty easily. Ripley, our 4 year old golden, was definitely more of a handful at this age. We will see if our good luck holds as he settles in more lol :crossfing. We are also planning on starting puppy training classes this week and are looking for a tracking trainer.


----------



## Baileysmommydog

Hi. Hope everyone is doing well. I'm so nervous. My husband and I are going away on a trip for a week. Shayla (8.5 months) and Lexi (18 weeks tomorrow) will be away from us for one week. We have friends who will be staying in our house with our girls. They are dog people who have two of their own. I'm not worried about their care it's just that they are a lot of work and I am going to miss them. 
Lexi is now registered for an obedience class which will start in three weeks. I think it's more for me than for her. 
We weighed her tonight and she's holding steady at 38 lbs for the last week.


----------



## TiffanyGolden

Baileysmommydog said:


> Hi. Hope everyone is doing well. I'm so nervous. My husband and I are going away on a trip for a week. Shayla (8.5 months) and Lexi (18 weeks tomorrow) will be away from us for one week. We have friends who will be staying in our house with our girls. They are dog people who have two of their own. I'm not worried about their care it's just that they are a lot of work and I am going to miss them.
> Lexi is now registered for an obedience class which will start in three weeks. I think it's more for me than for her.
> We weighed her tonight and she's holding steady at 38 lbs for the last week.


I'm sure they will be great, they may be a lot of work but I bet they sure are fun to be around! They will miss you more! 

What a big girl, 38lbs! Her coat looks like it's coming in nicely. Unfortunately Duke's process is taking what seems like forever. He is getting very dark. We speculate he will be a dark golden. He weighs 41lbs right now!


----------



## TiffanyGolden

*Zack will be taking over in April*

As I've said before previously, Zack(JohnnyTokyo)will be officially taking the place as Duke's updater. Unfortunately that is coming all too soon. Duke is now 5.5 months old. Where did the time go? He weighs 40lbs+ Or so we think. We are weighing him in the next week. I'm excited for his new adventure in Colorado where Zack will provide him with a house and a fenced in yard instead, with luxury of a dog walker. Luckily I will be seeing them both in August for a while, then later every two months. I'm nervous Duke and Nala will both get "dog depression", as they have been with each other everyday for quite some time. Only time will tell though! Zack has decided to neuter Duke at 6 months as he will also be in Doggy Daycare to socialize him with other dogs frequently. He gets too rowdy right now around other dogs and I believe it's our fault for not attending puppy classes when he was younger. I'll miss him to bits, but I know that he will love it there! I'm fortunate enough to see both Zack and Duke often enough so I don't go crazy!


----------



## IrisBramble

All the pups are growing up so fast and are super cute 

Rosie graduated from Puppy Kindergarten level 1 class yesterday I'll attach some pics from her last day, the family pic taken the trainer has to email to me when she does ill post it here too.

She is now completely trained although i know accidents will happen so i cant fully trust her but she lets me know if she needs to go before her scheduled time to go out. 

She has one last booster to get next month right after we come back from vacation then we will will book her Spay for the end of April.

She sleeps in the crate all night and whines between 645-730 to go out to go potty and get a snack then goes back to sleep till 830-9 when she wants her breakfast. She gets 3/4 cup of food 3 times a day 2 times its dry food the other is wet. and for snacks or added to her food she gets bananas, apples, blueberries, pumpkin and sometimes in her kong P.B.

We are going on vacation for my kids spring break coming up soon we are going to FL for Spring training baseball games our team is the Phillies so we will spend several days in clearwater, fl. I already have her booked into a place near our hotel for to go to while we are at the games, BUT only while were at the games she will not stay over night or stay longer then we need. then we are taking our kid to Disney for a day (hes been there almost 20 times in his 10 years alive so 1 day is fine with him lol) So i have booked her into Disney's Doggy daycare for that day as well. for the majority of the time shes with us but for a few days she will get to play with other dogs. the rest of the time after Disney will be spent in northern FL were hubby has some work for that week following Easter.

Hubby is driving with her down there they leave Sunday the 20th my kid has 3 days of school that week so we will be flying in on the 23rd to Orlando, we will be gone till the 3rd of April, wish us luck it all goes well, we have booked 2 nice hotels that allow dogs.

our plan is 

23rd-26th were in clearwater for 2 games
26-27- Orlando for Disney
27-2nd were in Northern FL for hubby's work.
2nd and 3rd drive home 
4th back to the real world.


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Rosie looks like a nice sized pup. So light compared to Elsa who is getting darker all the time. And it sounds like a great family trip! 

Elsa is gong through a hard time with fear issues right now, (there is a post about that in the Under 1 Year threads). 
There is someone going to come to our small island to do a weekend dog training session in April! It only covers the basics, but we are signing up anyways so I can have a professional evaluate Me, and Elsa can practice good behaviour around other dogs.

I have been weighing Elsa every 2 weeks since we got back home, and this last 2 weeks she gained less than 2 lbs. (42 lbs at 20 weeks) instead of her pretty steady 5 lbs. Could it be she is slowing down finally, or just in a dip? 
I have been nervous about how big she will grow since we got her. I was going to get a smaller dog this time around, being over 50 with some health issues. But I am a big dog lover at heart, and circumstances brought the 2 of us together.

I have her using the Canine Equipment Harness and multi-use leash to go with it. I am loving the system. She will not pull as hard in the harness as she does with just a collar, and I have been leashing her to my waist. I was scared she could pull me over, but I am so stable with her leashed to my waist. The fact she isn't pulling on the upper half of my body makes a HUGE difference. And it seems to make her almost automatically follow me VS me follow her.
Here is a couple of beach pictures. We are lucky enough to live near lots of beaches where she can roam off leash.


----------



## IrisBramble

Elsa is absolutely adorable!!!

When was she born? my Rosie will be 5 months old soon and is about 25lbs


----------



## wdadswell

Congratulations to Rosie! Looks like your little girl is growing up Iris! That's wonderful that you are taking her with you, on your vacation! Rosie is going to have so much fun!! My sister is going to watch spring training too. I'm so jealous!

I love the beach pictures of Elsa!! She looks wonderful!

Bodie will be 5 months on the 15th and weighed in today at 45 lbs. We are going through a bit of a rough patch, so we were at the Vet's today. He's limping a little and I have to keep him quiet for the next 10 days. Hoping it's just a strain, or pano. He's really missing his walks though, but has been such a good boy, about it


----------



## IrisBramble

That face he's so kissable  what a gorgeous boy.

Yes she will love vacation im glad we are taking her, shes getting a visit to the beach as well.

i love this seeing this thread get vibrant again.


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Elsa was born Oct. 18th, is from Arizona Golden Retrievers near Seligman, Arizona. The breeder's name is Teri Kay.

Bodie has that same, 'Why are you looking at me with that camera?', look Elsa gives me, lol. I can't even get sleeping pictures now because she instantly opens her eyes when I turn the camera on.


----------



## JMME

Elsa is a big girl!  I love her coloring. I hope Bodie's limp is better soon. We just found out that my two boys have the flu:doh:. Thankfully they seem fine, but that means we have to put off our basics class until April . At the vet today, Jasper weighed in at 40lbs at 22 weeks, so he seems to be a little smaller than some of the pups on here so far. His paws are almost twice as wide as Ripley's and the breeder speculated that he would be 70-73lbs, so I'm curious to see if he will get there!


----------



## wdadswell

Jasper is gorgeous! What a beautiful coat he has! He has the same ring tail as Bodie, where the lighter hair wraps around the front! Bodie gained 13 lbs in a month, which I thought was a lot, so hoping he slows down a little and let's his bones catch up. Glad your boys feel ok with the flu and you can start classes next month.


----------



## JMME

Thanks  So is Bodie! I love the ring tails and when they get the racer strip. Jaspers is coming in wavy, which I love  

13lbs is a lot! It's crazy how fast they grow!! I bet he starts slowing down soon. How tall is he?


----------



## IrisBramble

Sorry i haven't replied back sooner everyone in my house except Rosie is sick ugh

Rosie is prob 25lbs i keep meaning to buy a scale to keep track of her weight, i estimate her mother is between 55-65lbs. Rosie was the runt(was half the size of her siblings when we first saw her at 5 weeks old) and so far is about 8-10lbs smaller then her siblings, so im thinking she will be prob about 55lbs. The next time she is at the vet i will ask what she thinks her weight will be.

QUESTION:
those of you that crate train i have 2 questions 

When did or when will you let them have bedding in there? i have crate bedding that goes with the crate but i haven't put it in there yet. Back when we started crate training her i let her have a towel and 2 nights in a row she peed on it so i removed it and haven't let her have anything since.

when did or when will you give them more room? i have the divider up still and moved it back a space last week to give her a bit more room, im scared if i take it out she will soil in there.


----------



## TiffanyGolden

Dawn, since Rosie is on the smaller size what crate size do you have? We have a 36" for Duke and Nala. 

At 15 weeks old, we stopped using a divider for Duke, as he is a large boy. We are nervous that he may be outgrowing his crate now! If you don't feel comfortable removing it, what we did when he was 13 weeks, was moving it in a diagonal position. It helped with giving him enough room but not too much!


----------



## TiffanyGolden

*Duke!*

Haven't posted pictures of Duke very much. Here he is at 22 weeks old!

He loves ice cubes!


----------



## TiffanyGolden

*And another one...*

He says hi!


----------



## wdadswell

JMME-I think Bodie is between 20-21 inches. Tried to eyeball the tape measure. Both his parents are small. How tall is Jasper?

Dawn, I've always had lots of bedding in Bodie's crate and never used a divider. I also have a water bowl screwed inside as well. I've been very lucky with him. He's never had an accident or chewed anything in his crate.

Tiffany-Duke is looking so grown up!! He's so handsome!


----------



## JMME

55 would be a great weight!  With my older dog, Ripley, I started letting him have bedding in his crate by 4 months. That was also the age we stopped crating him at night and let him sleep on our bed. We had no problems! However, with Jasper, I don't trust him at all with bedding mostly because he chews when bored. We have him in a 36inch crate at the moment because he was really nervous in the larger 42inch crate we used with Ripley. You could always try increasing the size just a little at a time to see how she does and if she has any problems, then just move back to a smaller size. 

Duke is getting a lot darker! I'm loving the color


----------



## JMME

Jasper is also around 20 inches with a tape measure. Ripley is tall, about 25.5 inches at the shoulder, so he seems very small to me! However, I know he is out of standard and the breeders dogs were much shorter than Ripley, so I don't think he will be much taller... maybe 2-3 inches? It will be fun to see where they all end up


----------



## IrisBramble

Rosie has a water bottle that hooks on to her crate so she had access to water at all times.

Her crate is '36 she sleeps from 10-1030-645-730 straight through potties, has a snack then goes back to bed till 830-9 

shes 4.5 months old so im thinking maybe at 5 months? she hasn't had an accident in weeks

im just not sure when to take out the divider and give her bedding


----------



## aesthetic

(I know I don't have an October pup - sorry!) But I gave Kaizer full access to his crate when he was reliably potty trained and there was no risk of him peeing in there. He's had a crate pad in there for as long as I can remember and he's never peed or chewed on it (he does scratch at it though to make himself more comfortable). The crate mat is smaller than the floor of his crate though, so he moves it when he wants to lie on the cold floor.


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Elsa has always had a washable bed, she isn't a heavy duty chewer. She took to the crate easily and only soiled it once with a runny poop. 
I have her in a 36" crate now. Because another pup is coming, and we got good deals, we just bought crates as she grew. I have never given water at night, When she went through a period of whining for water, I just threw a couple of ice cubes in there. In last 5-6 weeks she only woke me to go out once at 3:30 am.
Duke is such a good looking dog. Love the ruffles.


----------



## Tiny R Astar

Hi 
Loving all the pictures of our growing pups. Albie is looking very grown up now too.
Hope you have a lovely holiday Dawn it is great that you can take Rosie too. We are going to visit my brother and sister in law for our Summer holiday they emigrated to Perth in Australia a few years ago. Already feeling guilty that we will be leaving Albie for 3 weeks. One of my other brothers is house and pup sitting for us so I know he will be spoilt while we are away but still feeling bad about it.
Elsa is a lovely girl love her colour.
Hope Bodie is getting better and can get out walking again soon.


----------



## TiffanyGolden

Wow! Albie, sure does look grown up! I'm not sure if Duke is tall for his age or not. I know Nala is as she is half the height of Duke at 13 weeks, crazy! I do know Duke is a big boy! His coat might not be coming in as fast as the others here, but he sure gains muscle very quickly. His legs and shoulders are pure muscle. He actually looks quite stocky. I remember when he was 8-11 weeks and was just a chunk, now looking at him he has thinned out tremendously. He looks slim and toned. 

Thank you everyone for the nice comments on Duke! His ruffles are what make him unique, as he is 1/4 Yellow Labrador. Im not shocked at how dark he is getting, im more shocked that it has a red tint! His ears were dark as a puppy but not red, so it will be interesting! I'm really awful with posting pictures of him as he is constantly moving. But as of these past weeks, he is more alert, barking, and even growling at people walking past the window in the living room(as I live in a townhouse complex). It was a noticeable change from puppy to territorial full male mode. He hardly sleeps and likes to lay right next to Zack and I now when we study on the futon or loveseat. Have any of your pups become "velcro" dogs? He is extremely friendly and overly loveable now, and I use to think he wasn't going to be clingy. For example, he will sit on my shoulder when I lay down and lay down with his back in my neck, at that point I just use him as a pillow and cuddle with him. 

His recall is still great! He has started to wander a lot when we are at the large grass field. I get nervous walking both Nala and Duke together by myself. I prefer to walk just one or have Zack walk Duke. Duke makes me too nervous around female dogs his size. Every encounter from 4.5months to present, he has tried to hump them. Our friend has a female GSP/Lab mix who is 6 months old and not spayed. I would absolutely LOVE for them to play together but the fear of him humping her is far too great. Duke is also a full 45lb brut force that I cannot control by myself. If something were to happen, I don't what I'd do. That's the only issue we have in this household. Duke won't hump Nala or smaller dogs, but it's something about those females his size! 

Anyways, here is Duke as of right now. Being on alert as usual while I'm watching Once Upon a Time. He turns 23 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## Tiny R Astar

Oh wow
Duke looks so grown up too. He is a gorgeous colour, very handsome guy. I was reading the threads from expectant pup owners and remembering the wait for gottcha day and the early days, can't believe how quickly it has gone! 
Albie has not started humping yet which is good. He goes to day care a few times a week and once he starts humping or pestering the girls we have to either withdraw him or get him neutered. Want to hold off the latter for as long as possible but he loves his days as part of the pack and we dont want to leave him home alone when we are all at work or school all day. Thinking vasectomy might be the way to go.
We weighed him last week and he was exactly 20kg. I am only 5 foot 2inch tall and when he is invited up for a hug he can easily rest his front paws on my shoulder now. My son and his pals think its hilarious that our pup is nearly as tall as me already when stood on his back paws.
Was reading about Nala too, sounds like you are doing an awesome job with training must be hard with two.That cute face of hers would really test my strength to say no, if she was looking at me wanting something. Lol.
Oh and yes Albie is definitely a velcro dog especially with me.


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

It's not just boys who hump, Elsa also has been trying to jump on me and hump me a lot the last couple of weeks. Not sure if it's just to play or some stress thrown in. She is so active, no cuddly here. I am so hoping she grows out of always trying to mouth me, or chew my slippers to interact with me. Since her fear episode she doesn't use the potty bells well. She has a love/hate relationship with going in our yard. She has proven to be very challenging. She thinks way to much for a dog.


----------



## Tiny R Astar

Yes I've heard that the girls hump too. So sorry Elsa, and as a consequence, you are having a trying time. Presume it is a question of time, she certainly has your love and devotion which can only be a bonus.From all I have read the slipper chewing etc do seem to be common in these pups, so hopefully she will outgrow it soon.
Albie used to go for slippers shoes or socks at any opportunity we just kept redirecting and then one day he just didnt do it any more but sorry I can not say we did anything different to cause this.However Over past few weeks he has mastered fetch which is fun but he has started hanging by shoe cupboard now and grabs a shoe if he can get in there when you open the door, he then runs off and drops it ON someones foot and sits wagging his tail awaiting the praise and treats he usually gets when fetching. But not chewing them anymore so we have progress. 
We recently tried the potty bells but to he just played with them. 
Wishing you and Elsa a speedy recovery from her scare. Hope she regains her confidence soon.


----------



## Tiny R Astar

Tiffany golden
We met a 3 yr old golden / black lab cross on our walk today. Beautiful boy, looked totally golden in shape fur etc, just black. His fur had an amazing sheen. Can imagine Nala is going to be a beauty.


----------



## IrisBramble

Everyones pups look great and cute!!!!

Rosie had an accident on sat, she was out playing with us after her breakfast (she still has to go in her XPEN to take naps she is super hyper when out in the livng room with us and wont calm down)and a walk in which she did both, and she just pooped no warning, i was able to scoop her up and have her finish outside, is this normal? i thought she was pretty much trained i know i cant trust her till she is at least 6 months old and thats over a month away. this is her 1st accident in 2-3 weeks


----------



## TiffanyGolden

CarnelleyLamb said:


> Tiffany golden
> We met a 3 yr old golden / black lab cross on our walk today. Beautiful boy, looked totally golden in shape fur etc, just black. His fur had an amazing sheen. Can imagine Nala is going to be a beauty.


Really? That's awesome! I have yet to see a "Black Golden" in public and most of the time if you type "Black Golden" on google a Flat-Coated Retriever comes up! I have my thoughts on what she will look like. I know for a fact she will be taller than Duke, as he seems to be short! I'm excited to see her grow more and more! Can you believe in May she will be 6 months? How crazy! I heard females also grow a lot faster in appearance? Not sure if it's true, but it's looking like she is!


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Thank you for your comments of support CarnellyLamb. Elsa and I are finally walking our neighbourhood again. She has moments but oh so much better than even a few days ago. 

This morning I was looking at her, and then at the picture I have of her on my laptop and thought, She doesn't even look like the same dog, and that was only a couple of weeks ago.

So I got out the scales, (I try to wait and only do it every 2 weeks), she weighs a whooping 48.8 lbs :doh: and she won't be a full 5 months for 4 more days. That is an increase of 6.8 lbs in 9 days! And here I was thinking she had slowed down. Even the decreased eating from her scare for 5 days obviously didn't affect her growth.

An interesting thing to note though...she has gotten very bity with me again lately. And before when she was at her worse, she was also growing very fast. Might be coincidence. Sorry no picture, haven't downloaded new ones yet.


----------



## mhampton

*My girl Morgan was born October 31st*

Just joining this thread... a little late as you can see from Morgan's picture.
I am wondering how everyone is doing with biting. I can't seem to get her to stop with chew toys always available. "Ouch" doesn't work and have tried citrus hand lotions as well. Any good ideas?

She seems to be housebroken ("cross fingers") about a month without an accident. really a good girl in all ways. She ways 33 lbs last week at the vet.


----------



## wdadswell

So glad Elsa is getting better on her walks. I have to know, how you were able to pick her up and weigh her? Bodie was 45lbs a week ago and is 5 months tomorrow. He's had a bit of a lameness issue, so I haven't been able to walk him unfortunately. Finally looks pretty good today, so hopefully, he's getting past it. He really wants to let loose-that's for sure!!


----------



## JMME

Morgan is beautiful. Her coat looks so soft and fluffy . I'm glad Bodie is starting to feel better! Fingers crossed that it stays that way. Jasper is still accident free *knock on wood*... We have been doing the bells, but recently he has been going to the door and whining or barking. He is very vocal compared to Ripley! He is still quite a bit smaller than some of the others on here at 43lbs. Elsa sounds like she is going to be a big girl!


----------



## IrisBramble

took the "kids" to the mall last night for Easter Bunny pics since it was pet night.

its the best we could get, her bunny hat kept falling off.


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Welcome M Hampton! Morgan looks adorable. There is lots of threads about the biting issue. It's what drove me to join this forum. The feedback I keep getting is it is a Golden thing and it will get better. It sure has made it hard for me to bond with Elsa. She just can't cuddle. I will throw anything that distracts her and won't hurt her, her way. Empty yogurt tubs, partially squished ketchup bottles or juice jugs. She loves the way they sound across the floor. We cut down a maple tree and for many days she brought in budding branches to chew on. 
I occasionally try jumping over the baby gate to our bedroom and whimper at her, wait a minute before I come out. (most common recommendation here), It can work or backfire on me. 
My best defense has been 'Time Out'. 5 minutes in her crate to calm her puppy brain. She knows what the words mean and will try to inhibit herself. It hasn't diminished her love for her crate at all. 
I freeze peanut butter in hollowed marrow bones for another calming treat. Elsa also gets a LOT of exercise. About 3 walks a day, and one of those is a free run on the beach. We are luckily to live on a very sparsely populated island.

To weigh Elsa, I place the scale at the end of the couch, check my weight, reset the scale and then pick Elsa up off the end of the couch, and not from the floor, and then have my husband check our combined weight. I use to have a job where I had to move 50lbs a dozen or more times in a row. Even with my health issues, I try to keep that a baseline for myself.

I make a point of being able to keep picking her up, (my last dog was 100 lbs and ended up with joint issues), my next dog was suppose to be a smaller dog, but via a long story we ended up with Elsa. Her Mom was 52lbs and I thought, I could pick her up, hopefully Elsa will take after her Mom. Now I am coming to terms with the idea that she will most likely be close to 70lbs.

I hope Bodie is back to normal soon. Can't imagine trying to hold one of these pups down.

Here is Elsa waiting to catch a ball. She is getting good a snapping them right out of the air. Working our way up to her becoming a Frisbee catcher.


----------



## mhampton

*thanks!*

Thanks so much for your response. Yes, yogurt cups, plastic water bottles, ice cubes... peanut butter slathered on kongs... trying it all. I hope it gets better!


----------



## Tiny R Astar

Hi M Hampton Morgan is a beauty. 
Is Morgan teething, Albie has started to loose his 'shark teeth' and is chewing almost constantly at the moment. He has lots of chew toys and seems to move from one to another. We got an antler, a friend recommended them after he was chewing bits off his nylabones. Someone suggested frozen carrots are soothing and good to chew but not tried it yet myself. He loves plastic water bottles though.
Luckily he doesn't chew on us but when younger we tried all the strategies recommended on here and turning our back and walking away worked for us, he hated not having our undevided attention! He did try our coffee table leg once or twice but my loud yelp seemed to have got the message across!
He is definitely needing more exercise now, he has an early morning and evening free run walk/ play session and a walk along the canal path each day. He goes to day care a few days and runs / plays with lots of dog pals on and off all day. He used to come home from day care and flop but now he still has lots of energy to burn. 
He has learnt to fetch and this is great because he loves it and it is an easy way to interact and play, distracts him from mischief and you can throw the ball make a drink, throw the ball,wash a pot etc or even have 5 mins sit down and still play. 
Hope the biting improves soon.


----------



## wdadswell

Morgan is a stunner!
Thanks for the tip Elsa Cholla's Mom! I could lift him off the couch! Will try that. Elsa looks wonderful! I don't think she'll get too big. It must be that time for growth spurts still. Took Bodie back to the Vet today and he gained 5lbs in 9 days! So he's 50lbs at 5 months yesterday.

I'm paranoid about joint problems and size too, as my last Golden was 100lbs and had joint issues as well. Bodie's parents are small, so I still hope, he won't get too big. I decided to get his elbows x-rayed, because I couldn't take the stress anymore! Thankfully, his elbows are fine! So relieved! Vet said soft tissue injuries can take some time and to still limit his activities for 2-3 weeks. Not fun:no:

I think Rosie's Mom gave me the best teething tip! I freeze a bowl of water with a crunched up treat in it and that will keep Bodie occupied for a good half hour. I still give it to him every day. He just has some molars left to come in.


----------



## Tiny R Astar

Irisbramble love the picture of Rosie and your son. 
The teething suggesting freezing a bowl of watr with a treat sounds like a great idea. I am going to do that. Thanks


----------



## IrisBramble

thanks!!

i booked all of Rosie's appts 

she getting a full groom sat before her and hubby leave to drive to FL 

All her toys as of late are covered in blood i have to keep washing them. she losing her front fangs. 

she seems so little compared the others on this thread.


----------



## TiffanyGolden

Duke hasn't been teething. He has never been a biter either. I love all the pictures! The ice dude suggestion is great, Nala loves it! Also I found that cardboard is great and rawbones. Nala and Duke will chew on rawbones for hours!


Here is Duke during and after his 4 mile walk today. He is 6 months old on Sunday!


----------



## IrisBramble

also i have noticed although her poops are solid the past 2 days i've caught her trying to scoot outside 2 times could it be her anal glands? shes only done it 2 times.


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Ha ha, good picture of a pooped pooch, Tiffany Golden. Elsa is losing molars right now. Found one on the floor and another is almost out today, so watching for that one too. 

I did the treats in ice for a while, but then she started leaving chunks of ice on the couch and one ended up melting on our wood floor under the couch, so I stopped. Otherwise I did get a good half hour of peace out of the deal.


----------



## LynnC

Hi everyone! I'm away on vacation, a trip we planned way before I even knew there would be a new puppy in my future! I logged on to get a Golden fix (missing Luna terribly  ) and its so nice to see how great and big everyones puppy is doing. Luna is with my son and future daughter-in-law. They text me everyday about her and for the most part she's been doing great. My son thinks today she's having a bit separation anxiety and missing us because all of a sudden she's having accidents in the house, biting and chewing things a lot more . These last few days are the worse missing her. We'll be home Sunday, can't wait!


----------



## IrisBramble

Rosie Got groomed today and she came home with 2 bows in her hair it was beyond cute!!!

Lynn, have a great vacation!!!

i hope everyone's pups are doing good, Hubby and Rosie leave tomorrow for FL i wont see her till wed night. 

Rosie has been having some accidents is this normal? when will she be 100% potty trained? i dont know sometimes she doesn't tell us she has to go and will either pee or try to poop is it because she is just used to us taking her out on time?, she wont pee in her xpen when she naps or crate at night


----------



## TiffanyGolden

Dawn, 

They research says, puppies are not 100% potty trained till 6 months and up. No matter how much you believe they are before, they usually aren't. Duke is 100% potty trained, he hasn't made an accident in the house in weeks, I can't even remember the last time actually and Duke is 6 months as of tomorrow. It's a great feeling. He also is extremely loveable. He turned out to be such an amazing dog. :heartbeat

As I'm seeing all the other dogs are becoming great dogs!


----------



## IrisBramble

Yeah i have read that, she will be 5 months old on the 29th so 6 months old at the end of April when she gets fixed so im hoping after that she will be 100% trained and 100% trustworthy to be out and about.... she can go 4 hours holding it she will not let me know she wants to go out i have guess or look for her clues like sniffing and stuff.

I do not keep her locked up i just have her gated in the dinning room/kitchen most of the time but i want her to be able to be trusted to be in all the rooms except the bedrooms. Her xpen and crate and in the dinning room crate is used for sleeping at night and when we work and the XpEN is used for naps and if i have to run out for less then 2 hours.

We spend most days outside in the backyard when its nice.

I use her XPEN for naps and if i have to run out and i dont want to crate her, and also after 8 at night before bed she i have the door open but she sleeps in there anyway.


----------



## wdadswell

Dawn does Rosie hold it for 4 hours if you are home, or just when you are out? I've been home all winter and getting ready to head back to work this week. I don't want to leave Bodie in a crate when I'm at work, so have been getting him used to being gated in the kitchen when I'm out. 

He was easy to housebreak, only because the world comes to an end, if I don't let him out. He barks, whines, scratches, jumps-you get the idea-lol! My Nala was a different story though-so I'm thankful he was good!

Anyway-the point I'm trying to make is, when I'm home, Bodie has to go out, at least every hour and a half and at night, every hour. There is no way, he would wait 4 hours. He will go every time too, since he's on a leash right now and is not allowed to play, until his leg heals.

That's good Rosie won't pee in her X-pen. She just might need to go out more often. She will get it!


----------



## IrisBramble

When she was in her Xpen she would hold it in there for 4 hours but i dont keep in her there that long anymore since she needs room to spread out and explore when she was in her xpen before she would whine to let me know she needed out if i didn't get to her in the 4 hour time span. 

Yesterday i had her out in the dinning room with me and my family was over to see us before we go on vacation and she was laying around listening to all of us talk and she got up and just peed all over the floor it wasn't like she was excited or anything she didn't even let me know.

now i know she was playing with my sister and her husband, and needs to go out more often but it wasn't even an hour and she full on peed.

A few days ago she was out with just me and i was working in the office and we played a bit then she laid at my feet when it was time to eat i went to feed her and she peed all the floor it wasn't even 2 hours since her last time out.

2 weeks ago she was out and we had her in there living room with us and she went and tried to poop, i took her right out (she did poop a little)

I want to be able to relax on my couch with her on the floor laying besides me, playing and letting me know when she wants to go out and wont pee/poop anywhere i dont see. 

she will not destroy anything (she does put anything on the floor in her mouth, but she doesn't go in search of something to destroy)


----------



## TiffanyGolden

Dawn,

You I suggest leaving her in her Xpen or crate for as long as possible, 4 hours? Because Nala is 14 weeks old and can hold it for 4 hours in her crate(although it was not what I was intending). Also, how strict are you on her pottying schedule? I know at the 6 months and up age you need to reinforce your training 10x more than you were before, because yes it may be easier than before but that doesn't mean we should be any less strict. When I saw Zack and I were giving Duke more slack, he would be more willing to "mess up". I don't believe a dog will be 100% trained overall until about 2 years old.


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

It almost seems like Rosie is a kid checking to see if the rules still apply. 
I crate Elsa while I clean up an accident and say, Uh oh, had an Oops. Been calling it that since day one. I am not mad when I say it, but she knows, things happen differently when she does that. And I still give her cheers for a 'Good Pee', but no longer treats. 
Elsa has been funny lately, she will bug us, or be restless, and I keep saying, You have to Pee? Go ring Bells, go ring Bells. And she dances around and then finally will go ring the bells. If she doesn't then I say, Play? You want to Play? get Ball. 
You can actually watch her think about, and decide which she really wants. Then she will go get the Ball, or ring bells. I got tired of taking a pup who wants to play out for a pee that wasn't going to happen. It rains a lot here, so going outside is still a big production. I am trying to get her to use Bells, or bring a Toy. Some days she is really good at communicating what she wants, and other days, she seems to just think I should be able to read her mind. 
Having a dog that doesn't bark, scratch at doors, or hardly ever whine has been a unique challenge. I am getting the impression Rosie is pretty quiet too. So trying to find some better English words for her to recognize might help you out.

I also think Elsa has finished losing her baby teeth. Last two loose molars are gone, and nothing else is loose. Not sure when her canines fell out, but they were flat on top from her rock obsession days and they're gone.


----------



## JMME

Potty training can be frustrating and exhausting at times! Jasper will be 6 months on the 1st and he still goes out often. At one point yesterday, he had to go out 3x in the span of an hour - he peed or pooped each time. There was nothing exciting or special happening, he just had to go. Rosie is still young and she is small, so she will probably still need to go out often. If she isn't giving you any cues, it may help to go back to basics and set an alarm to take her out every hour (gradually increasing this time). You may also want to take her out more than that if is she is drinking a lot or very active. Have you tried a bell system? Both of my guys took to the bells pretty quickly and they are very nice for quiet dogs.

If I can't watch Jasper as closely, I also tether him to myself and it seems to help. I also section Jasper off to whatever part of the house we are at with baby gates. With Rosie, maybe starting off with smaller areas will help with her transition? Also, every time that Jasper pees or poops outside, he gets a treat when he comes inside to help build that positive association. It's funny because the second he finishes, he runs to the front door for his treat lol. I'm not sure if you are doing a lot of this already, but I just thought I would share what has been working for us. 

Pretty soon you will be able to relax with her and all of this will pay off .


----------



## IrisBramble

Thanks everyone 

sometimes we let her with us in the living room but most of the time shes gated into the dinning room/kitchen/ hall with us because the dining room is our office i try and make her area smaller, her xpen is also in the office along with her crate. i guess when she is in the living room with us i should gate the way to the rest of the house and only allow her to in the one room?

i have the bells but she doesn't seem to get it, when shes in her xpen or crate she whines when we have her out with us she doesn't alert us its really strange i have the bells where she can get them too.. 

when ever she goes potty outside she gets a treat.

I'm very strict on her schedule, every 4-5 hours when im home example a few weeks ago i was home and i was cleaning and kept her in her xpen most of the morning like 4-5 hours, while i went out to the store and cleaned hardcore all morning and she was perfect slept most of the morning, i hugged(we love to hug its our thing i pick her up and she nuzzles my neck i love it) her a few times gave her some treats her Kong and around 4-5 hours into it she whined to go out and let me know and went out then i left her out with me and then we played outside for an hour and she came with me to pick up my son from school(NOW, i dont usually keep her in her xpen like that)

When i work she is crated for about 4 hours and let out at my lunch hour which is 1/2 hour outside play and lunch, then i come again on my break for 15 min outside walk. i work 8-3, my husband has erratic hours and can leave for work any where between 4-7am and come home from 11am-8pm at night

She holds it at night from 10-1030-7-7-30am and we have gone out before and not put her in her crate and left her in Xpen and been gone 4 hours and shes never had a accident 

i feel like she gets out and about she loves playing but after awhile if i dont keep my eye on her she gets to sniffing and has a accident, another thing is she will NOT sleep or relax unless i put her in her XPen and shut the door. 

i guess its all different but i cannot remember much from my childhood dog, which was like 25 years ago. 

i hope im doing this right, sometimes i question the way im raising her shes super loving, smart, gets the best food/treats/toys/spends time out side i mean i think im doing it right. we love her and love on her so much. 

my son is special needs and i would like to see if i can get her certified as a therapy dog for him, i dont even know if thats possible but i want to try to get her there or as close as possible.


----------



## LynnC

You're doing a great job Dawn . We just all need a bit of time to go by and they will be out of this stage. I think that even though we think they're "potty trained" they just get lazy! It's not a step back just a pause. OMG, I CANNOT believe how much Luna grew while we were away. I don't know what my son fed her but she looked huge today. She was sooooo excited to be home (almost as much as we were to see her)! We missed her terribly but so looked forward to seeing her when we got home. 
Here's a pic of her this afternoon


----------



## IrisBramble

OMG lynn shes so big now and i cannot believe how much she and Rosie still look alike i looked at that pic just now and said thats Rosie....


----------



## LynnC

I know, they look so much alike. I'm a bit jealous you're taking Rosie on vacation with your family . Have a wonderful time!


----------



## IrisBramble

Thanks, i dont have anyone i can trust her with, we had this trip planned before we got her but we changed it to include her, it was hard and i did have to book 3 day stays at a doggie daycare (2 baseball games and 1 trip to Disney) but we decided to do it, we will take her also in the summer to CA but when we go to Europe next summer i will have her stay at her soon to be daycare.

i went and checked up on their mama shes doing good.


----------



## GoldenBigBlue

I am new to the forum but wanted to join this post! Our male English golden, Blue was born October 24, 2015. We brought him home December 19th. He is so smart and has been very easy to train! 

We have had issues with random episodes of diarrhea, but other than that he truly is wonderful! 
He weighed 44 lbs a few weeks ago so we assume he's closer to 50 or so now (almost 22 weeks!), we are headed to the vet tomorrow so we'll have a better idea then. Here are some pics of my baby!


----------



## LynnC

Hello GoldenBigBlue and welcome. Your pup is gorgeous. What is his name? He resembles my Luna a lot. She was born Oct 29. She isn't as big as your boy. She last weighed 34 LBs about 3 weeks ago. She goes to the vet next week & I'm guessing she weighs about 40 Lbs. Lots of luck with her and enjoy .
I now see his name is Blue .....


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Hello and welcome :wavey: Beautiful pup you have. Blue is in the same weight range as my Elsa. She just broke the 50 lb mark and was born Oct. 18th.


----------



## LynnC

Love that pic of Elsa. Her eyes are so expressive . I think Luna's going to be on the petite side.


----------



## JMME

Blue is so handsome! I love that last picture of him. Luna is beautiful as well - it looks like the fur on her tail is starting to get long . Elsa looks so sweet in that picture. Her coat looks like it's really starting to come in too . Jasper was 45lbs when I last weighed him. He currently has crazy hair that sticks up in all directions on his back :


----------



## wdadswell

I love this October thread! So fun to watch all the pups grow up! Nice to have another gorgeous pup on this thread too in Blue! Only problem is they are all growing up way too fast!!


----------



## JMME

Bodie looks great! How is his leg doing?


----------



## IrisBramble

Welcome to you and Blue he's a gorgeous dog!! 

He looks a lot like my dog Rosie who was born 10/29 and is Lunas littermate.

Looking forward to seeing more pics of the Oct pups


----------



## IrisBramble

Were on vacation and the doggy daycare said she did wonderful she was scared at 1st but got warmed up in the yard with older dogs that were more laid back. Shared a sleeping area with 4 other dogs and slept cuddled up with a huskey puppy. She goes back again tomorrow for a day play while we go to our last game. She's such a love on this trip and so good and I mean good.

This is from yesterday morning while we were packing up to move hotels


----------



## LynnC

Awe it could just be me but Oct has some good looking pups . Dawn, glad all is going well and you're having a good time. This will be such a great memory for your son going on vacation with Rosie


----------



## wdadswell

JMME-thanks for asking-Bodie is getting better. It's just slow. Some days better than others. The Vet thinks it will help when I go back to work tomorrow, so he'll sleep more. He is such a trooper though. Jasper looks amazing! Love his coat!

Dawn, I agree with Lynn-your son will have great memories of this family vacation and will be so good for Rosie's socialization. I think you will bring home a different dog!


----------



## JMME

I'm glad Rosie is doing so well on vacation! What a fun experience for everyone . 

I'm glad Bodie is doing better, but I'm sorry he isn't 100% yet.  It probably will help since it will force him to rest more. Poor guy! 

It's so fun watching all of the October pups mature . I'm looking forward to 6 month old pics!


----------



## TiffanyGolden

I'm really bad at getting full bodied pictures of Duke, I apologize! But he says, "Hi, all October Pups!" And "Welcome, Blue!" 

Not sure how much Duke weighs as we are hoping to do that sometime soon with his next Vet visit. A great indicator is when he is sitting in my passenger seat. The seat belt alarm goes off because he's not buckled in! Hahahaha


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

I really enjoy seeing the other pups grow since Elsa is my first Golden. Love everyone's pictures. 
Brought a cat home on Thursday. In fact it was the first time I spent a whole day away from Elsa. Elsa was beside herself with joy that we have our very own kitty, (it is the only thing that makes her bark, seeing our neighbourhood cats go by the window), but she can't understand why it won't come out of my bedroom. She gets jealous every time I go check on the cat. And she can push the baby gate down, so my husband has to have her on a leash or she is in the crate when I go in there. Hopefully the cat will venture out soon. I can tell the poor thing has had a hard life, and she isn't as young as I was told she was.


----------



## IrisBramble

Has anyone's puppy been humping? Yesterday for the 1st time ever i noticed her trying to do it, she was playing with a pillow from the bed and she pulled it off the bed onto the floor to play with it and tried humping it, this happened 2 times.
What does it mean? I have never delt with this before with my own dog ( dogs in my family had tried humping me when I was little) My dog didn't do it and neither did hubby's.


----------



## IrisBramble

Thanks everyone for wishing us well on vacation, we are having fun. Rosie has one more visit to doggy daycare next Friday when we go to Disney we will board her for the day/night at Disney's boarding/doggy daycare place. 

I hope all the pups are well give them all hugs from me and Rosie


----------



## GoldenBigBlue

Iris- Blue started humping at like 8 weeks, however he is a male. I was told this is to show dominance and to not allow it (especially is they are humping you). I can tell when Blue is just super excited and humping because he doesn't know better and when he does it to show dominance. In the beginning I ignored it hoping he would stop and was told that wasn't the best tactic as they don't know any better. Now we tell him no aggressively and make him stop. I am not sure what it means when a female dog humps, however I imagine it is similar.


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

*



Has anyone's puppy been humping? Yesterday for the 1st time ever i noticed her trying to do it, she was playing with a pillow from the bed and she pulled it off the bed onto the floor to play with it and tried humping it, this happened 2 times.

Click to expand...

*Elsa has been trying to do that a lot to me lately. She basically is jumping onto me to try and hump my whole leg :no: So I read up on it. 
It denotes a form of play. It's apart of preparing for adulthood behaviour. Sometimes anxiety. Some dogs are more prone to masturbation than others, once they catch on to that it feels good.So I haven't been giving her too much heck for it, because she isn't a very affectionate dog anyways, but I refuse to play along, trying to walk into her or away from her and discouraging the jumping part. She hasn't tried to hump anything else, and doesn't try it with my husband very often.



> * I was told this is to show dominance and to not allow it *


I read this is somewhat debated, if it is dominance or not. I remember as a little girl, the calves from the milk cows would be penned for auction, and they would be humping each other. When I asked my Grandfather why they were doing it he said it was because they were scared. (pretty forward looking for someone born in 1899), So in that case, from anxiety and looking for comfort in a very primal way. 
Because Elsa has been fearful lately, I am guessing hers is play/comfort behaviour rather than dominance.


----------



## wdadswell

I firmly believe that it's not a sign of dominance, especially in a puppy. I'm not an expert, but have raised many pups. It's a phase in puppies. More of an excitement, don't know what to do with myself, lack of control phase. It just bothers us, to watch it, or be humped on.

I wouldn't ignore it, but I also wouldn't punish the pup for doing it. Nala won't let Bodie do it, she just turns so he falls off and just opens her mouth at him, to say buzz off. If he tries to hump the cat, I just say eh-leave it. I only see him try it occasionally now. Most of them, outgrow it, or it subsides to some extent.


----------



## IrisBramble

Thanks everyone i stopped her and i took the pillow away just said "Rosie stop that" i didn't yell or anything it was more of a half paying attention to her response. I'm thinking hers was excitement she was happy and playing she's never tried it with us. Will it stop when she's spayed? Just kinda weird to see my baby puppy doing this.


----------



## Tiny R Astar

Hi all
Great to hear everyone is doing well and Blue is gorgeous such a pure colour.
Abie has humped one of his toys over the weekend but was quickly distracted with his favourite fetch toy. Not sure what he weighs now but plan to pop into the vets next week but he seems to get taller every day!
Can I ask what flea / worm products you are all using. We have been using one perscribed by the vet. Last month we noticed him scratch a little after it was applied but this week he became very agitated and was rolling and trying to scratch and get at his neck he also shied away from my husband ( he applied it) for rest of evening. He was very restless for over 10 minutes, no redness visible but definately was not a nice experience for him. Needless to say, although he has been using it since we got him with no ill effects after this weeks reaction we will not be using it again. Poor Albie. Vet just said it can cause mild itching but his reaction suggests discomfort not a mild itch. So any suggestions gratefully received. Thanks Anne


----------



## wdadswell

What kind was it Anne? I had the same problem with Advantage last year. I don't know if they changed their formula, but Nala just about went out of her mind last year, from scratching, after I put it on. The previous year, she was fine. So I'm looking for a different one this year too.


----------



## Tiny R Astar

This is Advocate. He seemed fine first few months but definitely need to find something else by next month.


----------



## JMME

I've used K9 Advantix II on my corgi and older golden for years with good success. However, my vet just gave us a single dose of an oral flea/tick med called Nexguard for Jasper. It's what he recommends, but this will be our first time trying it. My sister's beagle has very sensitive skin, so she gives the oral flea med Revolution to her and has had no problems. 

The humping phase can be frustrating! Jasper hasn't started yet, but Ripley started when he was very young with his dog bed. We just removed the bed, said a firm no, and redirected with a toy. For him, I noticed it more when he was over stimulated and in that "puppy crazies" mode lol. It did get better with consistency on our part.


----------



## IrisBramble

I use Frontline 5-22 K9 from my vet works good for us!!

My hubby was playing with her today in the living room part of our new hotel (we rent hotel suites with seperate rooms so she has a nice living area to play and we have a seperate bedroom area that she doesn't go in)had her going crazy playing and he grabbed the pillow and was playing with that with her and he put it down she tried humping it again so i took it away said "no way" and gave her a new toy and water.


----------



## TiffanyGolden

I'm no help with the Flea treatment as I haven't needed to use it yet, and I also can't remember what we've used before... I think Frontline? 


However, the humping... Although Duke is a male, I do know that it's because he is sexually maturing. Rosie could just be getting into her "sexually active" stage. Because Duke doesn't do it a lot. He hasn't done it to me since he was 10 weeks old and he has never done it to Zack. I rarely see him do it to other dogs, I think twice? But we've taught from the beginning that humping is a no no in this household. If he tries we remove him from the situation and let him be by himself for a little bit. Then we bring him back. If he does it again we remove him from the situation completely. Yes humping is natural for a female or male, but I do not tolerate it. Just redirect her attention. If it gets bad, crate her for a little bit so she settles or remove the pillow completely.


----------



## TiffanyGolden

Here is Duke's coat. It's finally starting to cover his body!

He looks muscular here... Weird. He is no longer a little baby as he is 6 months today.


----------



## IrisBramble

Rosies coat looks like that not that long yet but has that hair on her back and tail. He does look muscular.

I did afterwards crate her for 5 mins let her drink her water and calm down then she came back out and was fine. I think he worked her up and she just got over stimulated.


----------



## TiffanyGolden

IrisBramble said:


> Rosies coat looks like that not that long yet but has that hair on her back and tail. He does look muscular.
> 
> I did afterwards crate her for 5 mins let her drink her water and calm down then she came back out and was fine. I think he worked her up and she just got over stimulated.


He is very stocky, short, and muscular. Whereas Nala is lean and tall. That's probably what happened, it's usually the reason! I'm sure it's a phase and will pass! Are you getting Rosie spayed at 6 months old? Also when did all of y'all notice your pups losing their puppy fur?


----------



## IrisBramble

Rosies lines are all stocky her father although he's like 80lbs he is not as tall as some Goldens he is shorter and a longer body but shorter legs. Her mother is the same type but not as stocky or as heavy.

As for puppy fur she started getting her adult coat at 3 months. She still has puppy fur on her sides/legs/underside she will be 5 months old this week.

Oh and tonight we went to take her out for her last walk before bed and we were waiting for the elevator and she just unloaded her bladder all over the carpet, i had to run and clean it up, accident #1 of the day.

I told hubby no more waiting for the elevator when she has to go we will walk the 3 flights it keeps her moving and makes it less likely for her to have an accident.

I don't get it man this whole trip nothing but accidents.


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

I like how Duke's coat kind of zigzags down his back. I have not got Elsa in for flea medication yet, but will need to do that soon as Spring is well underway, and we brought home our first tick. It was still free running, not embedded on any of us. No fleas so far, still cool out.

We got Elsa a 10 weeks and by 12 weeks she was starting to change her coat, it was smoothing out along her back. Right now I have been calling her 'Moon Butt' because her feathers are turning into a whirl down her thighs where her golden coat meets and her pale butt. I will try to get a good picture of her, showing what I mean. 
Elsa is truly being crazy lately, more than just the humping. She has dug up a corner of floor tile, and chewed the drywall on an unfinished door frame. I was enjoying her not being destructive, but she is full on teenage attitude right now.


----------



## JMME

Wow! Duke does look muscular and he has some nice wave to his adult coat . Love his dark coloring. I don't know about Jasper since we got him so late, but I looked at some puppy pictures of Ripley and I would say by 12 weeks his coat was close to his body on the sides and wavy on his back.

I'm sorry to hear you guys are having trouble with Rosie. I really think the change in routine and new layouts throws them off. We had a similar experience when we visited my inlaws when Ripley was 4-5 months. I also wonder if the daycares could be part of it? 

Omg I'm sorry about Elsa too. My friend has a 8-9 month old golden pup that she decided to leave out for a quick half an hour errand. She came home to half the carpet in her bedroom torn/pulled up! I'm not looking forward to the teen phase lol.


----------



## TiffanyGolden

JMME said:


> Wow! Duke does look muscular and he has some nice wave to his adult coat . Love his dark coloring. I don't know about Jasper since we got him so late, but I looked at some puppy pictures of Ripley and I would say by 12 weeks his coat was close to his body on the sides and wavy on his back.


Thank you! 

Duke is a muscular boy, it's strange because I thought it was what the others looked like but then I realized he is extremely muscular! He may not be tall but he sure is stocky! The little line on his back is a lot darker than his other fur, which I'm guessing is what he will eventually be which is pretty dark! I'm excited! Jaspar is handsome, I love how fluffy he is! Duke isn't fluffy but silky and wavy, gets its from his dad aka Zack.


----------



## IrisBramble

Yeah im guessing change in routine i also caught her trying to rip up the carpet in the room, lol 5 months old here we come im thinking we should have named her Rosie Rip up instead of Rosie Cotton lol

And yes Tiffanygolden we are getting her spayed at the end of April when she turns 6 months old.


----------



## JMME

Thank you! Duke's stripe does look darker and I'm sure it will get darker still as he matures . I don't think Jasper will be tall either. He is measuring in at only 21 inches at the shoulder. How much is Duke weighing now and how tall is he? 

I bet that's what is going on with Rosie . Oh no! Did you catch her before any damage was done?


----------



## wdadswell

Tiffany-you are trying to make Duke grow up too fast! Lol-Isn't he 6 months on the 11th? I remember Duke is 4 days older than Bodie and Bodie is 6 months on the 15th. His coat is really coming in thick and wavy.


----------



## TiffanyGolden

wdadswell said:


> Tiffany-you are trying to make Duke grow up too fast! Lol-Isn't he 6 months on the 11th? I remember Duke is 4 days older than Bodie and Bodie is 6 months on the 15th. His coat is really coming in thick and wavy.


Duke was born on October 11th. Which should mean he is 6 months old, right? I wrote it down a while back and it says March 27th he is 6 months old... I'm pretty sure that's correct! How embarrassing if it's not, that would be the second time! :doh:

Yeah his fur is corse and thick. The waves are cute on him! Nala has a straight coat coming in whereas Duke has always been quite wavy!


----------



## IrisBramble

She didn't do any damage thankfully lol

Found a petco around here that has a self serve washing station she stinks so I'm gonna take her either tomorrow or Wednesday for a bath lol

I cannot believe how big shes getting its hard to control her on the leash i have a lot of physical issues and im not strong enough sometimes.


----------



## IrisBramble

Sorry all the pics are sideways again ugh


----------



## LynnC

Hi All. Boy did Luna have a busy weekend (glad its over)! We had company arrive on Friday for the weekend with their 1 1/2 YO Labradoodle. He was a good boy but he and Luna played constantlly! Whats up with dogs biting other dogs necks??? That was how their dog "played" with Luna. None of my other dogs ever did that. They mostly chased each other and then wrestled and rolled on the floor. Then on Sunday we went to my son's house and brought Luna. She played with his dog and my other son's dog non stop! She has practically been comatose all day.

Dawn, I'm sorry about Rosie but she's probably just over stimulated and distracted. I'm sure she'll be fine once you get back home. Hope you're having a great time (even though your a Philly fan  ).

Sounds like Elsa may have spring fever


----------



## IrisBramble

Sounds like Luna had a fun and busy weekend


Lynn is luna humping? 

It's a lifetime curse being a Philly fan lol but i gotta stay true to my hometown lol


----------



## LynnC

IrisBramble said:


> Sounds like Luna had a fun and busy weekend
> 
> 
> Lynn is luna humping?
> 
> It's a lifetime curse being a Philly fan lol but i gotta stay true to my hometown lol


I understand, southern seems to go Philly and north goes NY. I've maybe seen Luna hump a few times. I think she humped more when she was younger like 2 or 3 months. I don't think its really a big deal. I would just stop her and distract her. My male Cosmo had a routine most nights after he ate he would run, run, run then get his bed and go humpy (he was neutered). Miss you Cosmo


----------



## IrisBramble

Yeah im trying not making a big deal it's just weird for me to see her do it i have no experience with it at all my ginger didn't do it.

We live so close to Philly, so yeah cursed with the phillies.


----------



## Tiny R Astar

Hi All
Thanks for the information on flea / worm products. Will try some out and let you know how he goes. In Uk vets strongly recommend all pups have regular flea/ worm treatment and we continued what breeder started but we didnt ever use it on Ranger and in 14 yrs he never had fleas or worms. Think if Albie didn't go to day care a few times a week we would be tempted to not give it; it does seem excessive giving him this every month. Catherine hasn't found fleas on any of the dogs she looks after so we are all using it as a precautionary measure , mmm.
Duke does look impressively stocky, love his wavy coat.
Hopefully Rosie will revert back to her usual toilet routine when you get home Dawn. Bet she is having too much fun to think about asking to go out. Sounds like a lovely hotel though.

Albie is currently standing guard beneath a bunch of balloons, barking every time they waft in a breeze. (I always decorate the house for birthdays and my brother is coming over to celebrate his today). Albie didn't do this in January when it was my husand's birthday but he has sat for over 40 minutes so far keeping a close eye on these pesky balloons. Not tried to jump up, over excited or nervous he is just sat watching them whilst chewing his toy and barking whenever they move. Never known him stay in 1 place so long whilst awake! He keeps looking a me, then the balloons and wagging his tail as if to say look how brave I am, don't worry I'm watching them!


----------



## Tiny R Astar

This is Albie with my friends little girl Cheika, she reminds me of Rosie and Luna.


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

> * I cannot believe how big shes getting its hard to control her on the leash i have a lot of physical issues and im not strong enough sometimes. *


I have been there with Elsa for awhile now. It's kind of frustrating, because on a free walk by ourselves, she is great with me. But when we encounter something scary, training goes out the window, only the harness i have saves me, and even then the process of getting home isn't fun for either one of us. If Elsa had her way, she would bolt home and cower at the door and wait for me probably. If it's something exciting, I can use treats and get her attention somewhat. I just keep hoping this is puppy teen mindlessness and she will become trainable under duress later on.

As stressful as the changes going on for Luna, it's awesome she gets to be with her family. Seeing your son hug her is so cute. I can sneak a hug on Elsa once in awhile, but she still wants to be bitey, so it's risky.

That is so cute about Albie and the balloons. Good for him. (Elsa would either be terrified of the balloons, or try bring them down. I should test that out with her.) I wish Elsa would be that way with our new cat. Still haven't gotten them in the same room for long. Elsa just goes nuts and the cat bolts. Can't blame the cat at all. If Elsa could just control herself, she could possibly make a new friend. I am going to have to come up with some way to desensitize Elsa with the cat.


----------



## IrisBramble

CarnelleyLamb said:


> This is Albie with my friends little girl Cheika, she reminds me of Rosie and Luna.


Aww she does look like the girls.


----------



## IrisBramble

Rosie met a dog on our walk at the hotel today and did very well didn't yelp or cower she smelled him and walked away great progress must have been the daycare!! 

They have a cool doggy daycare near here about 7 miles away it's 10-6 it was recommended by someone my hubby works with. Might take her there tomorrow they have cameras that I can view her online and they have a pool and care takers that are certified in animal cpr, will give her something to do for a day.


----------



## Tiny R Astar

Wow sounds like Rosie is doing great with other dogs in a strange place. That day care definitely sounds like fun for her too. Your holiday has taken a lot of organising but sounds like you are all having fun.

It must be frustrating with Elsa getting so excited around your cat. Hopefully in time they will get used to each other and you don't have to wait till Elsa grows up and gets calmer with age. Sorry can't suggest any thing to help.
Oh and we had to take the balloons down in the end. Albie kept nudging my 2 yr old nephew away from them then going back to 'stand guard' wish could read his mind and know what he was thinking. 
Later they had great fun chasing and popping the balloons with the adults racing to get the popped ones before they got into their mouths. So I don't think he is scared of balloons!


----------



## IrisBramble

The planning form this trip was amazing lol 

I'm don't think Rosie feels well. Since the afternoon she's been very sleepy flops down on the cold tile in the one part of the room. She plays a little bit but eventually she ends up laying down again, it's not hot in here we have nice ac units, shes still drinking and eating and going potty, no diarrhea. She got up and few mins ago went to get a pet from hubby came to me then went right back over to sleep again. Maybe she's just run down? She's just seems more sleepy then usual and sorta sad like.


----------



## LynnC

IrisBramble said:


> The planning form this trip was amazing lol
> 
> I'm don't think Rosie feels well. Since the afternoon she's been very sleepy flops down on the cold tile in the one part of the room. She plays a little bit but eventually she ends up laying down again, it's not hot in here we have nice ac units, shes still drinking and eating and going potty, no diarrhea. She got up and few mins ago went to get a pet from hubby came to me then went right back over to sleep again. Maybe she's just run down? She's just seems more sleepy then usual and sorta sad like.


Awe poor Rosie  . She may just miss home. Also, even though the AC unit is good did she go to day care today? Maybe she's just tired from playing with other doggies. Its amazing when we get home from training class Luna is exhausted from just 1 hour of training! Lastly, maybe its humid and she's just feeling it. She'll be better once you get home. Happy 5 months Rosie from sissy Luna .


----------



## IrisBramble

Happy 5 months to Luna from her sissy!!!!

She didn't do doggy daycare, I'm thinking it's the weather change, hubby said she was still sleepy like this morning when he walked her. I'll watch her closely today and for go the doggy daycare, besides shes going to Disney Worlds "Pet Resort" Friday morning before we go to Magic Kingdom and she's staying over till sat morning when we leave to come home, just easier that way.


----------



## Tiny R Astar

Oh poor Rosie hope she is just very tired and not ill. X


----------



## IrisBramble

She seems to be getting better still sleepy but more playful.

Thanks all


----------



## JMME

Jasper will be 6 months old tomorrow! It's crazy how fast this is going. He is still doing great and is now sleeping outside of his crate at night and we have taken down the baby gates. The biggest change I'm noticing is that his coat is getting longer and fuller all over. He has some crazy waves right now lol.

Happy five months Rosie and Luna! I'm glad Rosie is starting to feel better . I hope she has a great time as Disney's pet resort!


----------



## LynnC

JMME said:


> Jasper will be 6 months old tomorrow! It's crazy how fast this is going. He is still doing great and is now sleeping outside of his crate at night and we have taken down the baby gates. The biggest change I'm noticing is that his coat is getting longer and fuller all over. He has some crazy waves right now lol.
> 
> Happy five months Rosie and Luna! I'm glad Rosie is starting to feel better . I hope she has a great time as Disney's pet resort!


Jasper is such a big handsome boy! I love the expression on his face. Happy 6 months Jasper . These puppies are growing up way too fast


----------



## Tiny R Astar

Happy 6th Months to Jasper. 
His coat looks so thick and full. Handsome boy.


----------



## wdadswell

Happy 5 months to the 2 beautiful sisters Rosie and Luna!! 
Happy 6 months to gorgeous Jasper!! JMME do you leave Jasper out when you are gone for the day? I would be tempted if it was just Bodie, but with Nala and the cats, it would be chaos I think. Plus, he's supposed to be resting and he is quite happy, gated in the kitchen, while I'm at work. I've tried leaving the crate open at night, but he wanders around and wants out of the bedroom


----------



## LynnC

Luna went to the vet today and weighs 41.7 LBS !!!! I cannot believe how fast she is growing  . The vet said she is perfectly proportionate and is doing great. She got her final shots and we talked about spaying her. I'm very confused, the vet said on one hand its better for Luna's bones and joints to keep her hormones a bit longer but on the other hand studies show mammary cancer is lower in dogs that get spayed before their first heat! But I want it all - strong bones and joints & low cancer rate! Is that asking too much?


----------



## mhampton

I have decided to wait to spay Morgan until after her first heat to let her have all the hormones to complete bone and joint growth. What is Luna's birthday? Morgan was 37.1 pounds last week and was born on Halloween.


----------



## LynnC

That's what the vet was saying but now there's this study about the mammary cancer that's confusing me??? I think my husband wants to wait to spay her. Luna was born October 29  They're just 2 days apart!


----------



## JMME

Thank you guys! They are all starting to look like dogs instead of puppies 

wdadswell, I don't trust Jasper out during the day yet. I imagine he would have no qualms about getting into everything if I wasn't there haha. We are starting out with the bedroom at night only and increasing his freedom in the house when we are home. I think if Bodie is happy in the kitchen, it's better to be safe than sorry when they are this young, especially with his leg. The wandering/wanting out at night would be tough. Sleep is too valuable lol. Has the rest been helping his leg?

Wow!!! Luna is sure growing up! Here is an interesting research article I found from 2014: PLOS ONE: Long-Term Health Effects of Neutering Dogs: Comparison of Labrador Retrievers with Golden Retrievers

If you do decide to neuter her sooner, could you still give her glucosamine and other supplements now and throughout her life? I have done/do that for all of my dogs prophylactically. I am feeling similarly torn about Jasper's neuter since he has an undescended testicle and a higher risk of cancer in the undescended testicle. I have a contract saying I have to wait 24-36 months, but I've read recommendations for 15months and others with just a general "before the dog reaches 4 years of age." So I'm a little nervous that my waiting 24 months will put him at a higher risk - but I'm trying not to stress over it and instead focus on a healthy diet/lifestyle and limit exposures to chemicals.


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Happy 6 months Jasper, what a beautiful coat, so different from Elsa, who is more of a smooth-coated Golden. What a nice size Luna is. This weekend will weight Elsa again, and try to post a recent photo of her sporting her lovely tail feathers. They have come out a lot in the last couple of weeks.


----------



## IrisBramble

Happy 6 months to all the pups who are just turned 6 months old.

We've decided along with our vet to spay her at 6 months old i did this with my childhood dog as well. 

Rosie's next vet appt is Monday night were she gets her last shots i will be surprised to see how much she weighs I'm guessing 35+ pounds. I can hardly pick her up anymore to hug her lol She's getting so long and muscular. I used a self pet wash to give her a quick bath yesterday and her coat is so long, thick, coarse and wavy. Her ear fur is crimped like. Her tail looks like a big bushy wavy pony tail her sides/underneath and legs are still puppy fur but that's going away, she looked like a big fluffy cotton ball yesterday because of her bath lol 

They are growing up i can't wait to get rid of the baby gates and xpen and let her just be free but she's still having the occasional accident ugh. I have to learn to trust her i guess, it just worries me what she is doing in the living room if I'm in the kitchen, ect..... how do i get over this?


----------



## LynnC

Dawn - I also got my 2 other females spayed at 6 months but my vet is suggesting that we consider waiting! I've never had a dog go into heat so I have no idea what to expect! We have another month to decide. I've never had Luna confined, gates wouldn't really work because of the open spaces & I never got a Xpen. What I've found is that Luna is usually always within eyesight (by her choice, she's my shadow) and if I don't see her she's getting into trouble! Like getting the toilet paper or a shoe! I just try to keep all the bathroom & bedroom doors closed! Just give Rosie a little more freedom & you'll see she'll be fine!


----------



## Baileysmommydog

Morning. Can't believe a month has gone by since I posted about Lexi. She started puppy classes last night and did well. She and Shayla survived us being gone for a week back in early March. They did really well actually. We went and got their nails trimmed earlier this week and Lexi weighed in a 43 lbs! She is now as tall as Shayla and Shayla is 10.5 months. 

We have been experimenting with Lexi being out at night. We keep the bedroom door closed and she is getting better. She's up about 4 am to pee and then good till 5:30 or 6 am. We still crate her during the day while we are at work as she can't be trusted yet on her own. I'm home for lunch so she's out for about 45 minutes. Can't believe how big she has gotten. Adult teeth are coming in fast. No accidents in house , touch wood. 

Sounds like they are all growing up really fast. Happy April everyone


----------



## Baileysmommydog

I meant to add that we are letting Lexi go through her first heat. Shayla went through hers in mid Feb. just makes sense to me to let them have some hormones. I'd even do a modified spay if there was a vet here that did that. Oh well.


----------



## LynnC

Baileysmommydog - How old was Shayla when she had her heat? We're going away the end of May (Luna will be 7 months) and she is staying with my son. I'm not sure how he will deal with that situation!!! Also, how long did it last? Was she uncomfortable? Thanks - Lexi is adorable. I just can't get over how big they are getting


----------



## Baileysmommydog

Hi Lynn. Shayla was about 8-8 1/2 months old. It seemed to last about 10-14 days for the most part. I first noticed drops of blood on the floor and thought one of the girls hurt themselves. Then it dawned on me what was going on. She did a good job of keeping herself clean. She didn't seem too uncomfortable. I did notice her appetite was off, just not as hungry as usual. I did have to wash one duvet cover and a blanket that they sleep on. Other than that it wasn't too bad. 
Our previous girl Bailey (my bridge girl) wore a pair of sponge bob pants with a hole cut out for her tail when she was in the house. She bled a bit heavier. I had pants ( kids underwear) ready to use for Shayla but found it wasn't necessary. Crossing fingers Lexi does as well. 
Donna


----------



## LynnC

Thanks Donna. That doesn't sound too bad. I think we're going to wait to spay her at least until after her first heat. We'll keep our fingers crossed for both Luna & Lexi


----------



## JMME

Elsa is beautiful. Ripley has more of a smooth coat too.  Can't wait for a new picture of her!  Is she still gaining steadily?

Rosie sounds like she is growing up too! I would love to see more pics of her too . I honestly think that it's better to take things slow. I still worry about Jasper and if I haven't seen him for a couple of minutes, I call him over. With both dogs, I slowly increased their freedom and if an incident happened, I took a step back and eventually tried again. We still have a ways to go with Jasper! 

Lexi looks so sweet! It sounds like she is going to be a big girl.  That's great that she has been doing well at night outside of her crate!


----------



## Tiny R Astar

We have let Albie have free roam of downstairs when we are in since we got him. Luckily he is a velcro boy so never stays in a room alone, so if he goes for a shoe or something he shouldn't, we can distract because he is always in reach.
Not sure it would work over night as he likes to chew duvets if he gets the chance. I have a vision of waking up cold and finding a duvet on the floor ripped open! He is getting reluctant to go in his crate in bedroom but never bothers going into the one in kitchen . So maybe he'd be so pleased to be free he'd be good all night, then again maybe not.
Nice to have update about Lexi, looks beautiful and so chilled.


----------



## wdadswell

Those are great pictures of Albie! We are in the middle of an unexpected snowstorm! Ugh!! Bodie loves it though. This took all of 90 minutes to come down


----------



## LynnC

Albie ia such a cutie  . Im glad Bodie is loving the snow. We're supposed to get a few " tonight  ! Ugh, Luna will probably love it too - me not so much. There go my daffodils!


----------



## TiffanyGolden

Sorry for the absence! I had to order a new iPhone as it was having battery issues and all that fun stuff. 

This will be my last post of Duke of him here in Washington within the thread. He leaves April 11th but is leaving where I'm currently living, tomorrow. It's going to feel empty without having him. I'm nervous how both Nala and Duke will act when they realize each other is gone for "good". The other day we found them both napping in one crate together, we've also noticed them sleeping by each other. Duke has developed a protective side for both Nala and I--he takes care of us when Zack's not around. It's going to be a hard transition for all of us. I've been taking Duke to a Dog Club we developed within the community, twice a day for 2 and a half hours. He still is obsessed with other dogs but he listens to commands very well around them now. His humping has not occurred in a while, he hasn't made an accident in who knows when, so I would say he is fully potty trained. He is getting incredibly big. I can no longer hold him, my guess is he is 55lbs+ right now. We took him to the Golf Course today, to give him more socialization. He did great! I sure am going to miss my little man. :heartbeat

Here is a picture from yesterday.


----------



## Tiny R Astar

Oh gosh
Don't really know what to say seemed a long way off when you first mrntioned it , has come so fast. Sending hugs. Hope you all adjust to the separation ok its going to be hard on you all. Much love Anne.


----------



## IrisBramble

Checking in from the road we will be home tonight, in NC as i write. Rosie did well at Disney's pet resort, she had her own room and a way outside on her own patio till fireworks came on at 9pm, she got 2 walks and I paid for an extra nature trail walk and an ice cream treat lol. 

She is still having 1 accident a day sometimes not every day, but usually once a day. Last night we had to get a hotel at the last min and we were to tired to bring her crate in so we let her free roam the room and she did fine, although when we 1st went to bed she grabbed the covers and started stripping them off lol 

I'm looking to give her more freedom at home im hoping the accidents stop, I get no warning she just goes im so ready for this to be over her landshark phase is just about over everything is getting better but the potty.

She's been so good on this trip and i cant wait to start her at our local doggy daycare she's gonna go once every 2 weeks im trying to talk hubby into her going once a week she would go from 830-330.

Vet appt tomorrow night, I'm so curious about her weight.

LOOKS LIKE ALL THE OCT PUPS ARE DOING WELL!!!!! HUGS TO THEM ALL FROM ROSIE!!!

Lynn you do what's best for Luna it will all work out just fine!!!

Im sorry duke is leaving you and Nala, will there be visits? How long till your all together?


----------



## LynnC

Tiffanygolden - I'm sorry you all are going to go through this separation. It will certainly be an adjustment for each of you. Hopefully the reunions will be often and joyful! 

Dawn - sounds like you're family had a wonderful vacation and your son will have special memories of his first vacation with Rosie . You're lucky you found a doggy daycare you like. I visited a few and I'm not comfortable with any of them. Maybe I'm being too picky??? One had up to 50 dogs a day! All sizes and ages just in a big room. The other did separate them by size but only supervised them periodically! Right now I have a dog walker come for her when I'm gone for an extended time. Hope all goes well at the vet tomorrow, can't wait to see how big she got!


----------



## TiffanyGolden

It's not going to be easy and I know not just for Zack and I but the pups. 

I'll be seeing Zack and Duke every 2 months(hopefully). Duke will be happy with Zack and I know he will take great care of him. 

Here is Duke watching Zack golf yesterday.

P.S. Wendy, I think you were right. I'm not sure how I miscalculated Duke's age. I think I was going by weeks...


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Good morning everyone! Love all the pictures, Hugs to all your puppies. Duke has grown so handsome, poor Nala will miss her buddy for sure, and Albie has the same joy look Elsa has for the outdoors. Elsa also has crimped feathers all around her ears, it looks so cute. 

Elsa's new sister (a husky) was born yesterday! So we go to pick up Dale's pup in 2 months, just about the time we can expect Elsa's first heat:bowl:

She is 24 weeks today and weighed in at 52.4 lbs. So I think she is slowing down her weight gain :crossfing She is so strong. In town last week, she pulled the leash out of my hand twice, I had to let go, because it hurt too much to keep holding on. Usually the object of her intense intention is Dale or another dog in close proximity.


----------



## TiffanyGolden

Okay y'all I have finally found something that can help me calculate! 

I was going by weeks instead of months and I thought this may helpful to those who aren't always sure Age Calculators

Duke is 25 weeks old. Which you would think at 24 weeks is 6 months however on here it says he is 5.7 months old, so not yet 6 months. Sorry for the mix up. 

Elsa is looking lovely as always! Albie and Bodie are too cute! Do they have thick coats? Duke's seems really thick!


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Duke looks like he has a thicker coat. I don't think Elsa has a thick coat, compared to most dogs I have owned. She has minimal under coat, which is really nice right now, because tick season in on and they are easy to find on her. Maybe next winter she will develop an undercoat. I did get her in Arizona and brought her back in Spring, so she hasn't really been exposed to winter conditions.


----------



## IrisBramble

Rosie tore a hole in her doggy bed and pulled out all the stuffing, so a dog bed ruined, for the time being shes not getting another one, she has her blankets, until i find a good that doesn't tear as easy.


----------



## Tiny R Astar

Hi All
Wow looks like Bodie got lots of snow to play in! He looks very happy about it though.

LynnC did you end up with that threatened snow and how did Luna like it.

Sounds like Rosie was so excited to be home she got a bit carried away, oops! 

Elsa's photos are lovely I can see what you mean about the crimped ears, so cute. Like the one stood in the kitchen she is so tall. Exciting news about the new puppy. I am starting to think 2 would be nice but would be expensive. Albie loves his day care so wouldn't want to stop that. Our son goes to University in September too and planning to stay until he has a doctorate in physics at least. So we have MANY expensive years ahead! Will wait till next year and see about a 2nd pup then, I hope.

Albie is trying to stand at the kitchen counters and see if there is anything worth pinching.He has beaten me once. Flipped a bread bun over and pinched a beefburger whilst I was getting ketchup out of the fridge. Never heard him and I was right beside him. I turned back to pick up the plate to find the bread minus a burger and Albie was happily sat on the floor chomping away. So his next training goal will be no counter surfing. He, he, wish us luck, think we will need it on this one.

Hope the four of you are doing ok Tiffany Golden and your first meet up comes round soon. Have a good week everyone. Love seeing all the photos.
Anne. X


----------



## JMME

Wow I’ve missed a lot since I last checked this thread!

Albie is a handsome boy. I love the action shots! I laughed at your fear of waking up to the duvet on the floor because we had the exact same one! Did you ever find a flea med that you like?

Wdadswell, Bodie looks like he is having a blast! Snow in spring?! Lucky dog! His color sure shows with that white background. It’s gorgeous! 

TiffanyGolden, I’m so sorry you are having to say goodbye to Duke for right now. It’s great that you will still get to visit every couple of months. He really looks like he has grown so much in that picture!!! I’ll look forward to the pictures of him enjoying life in Colorado. He’s beautiful btw and happy almost 6 months!

I’m glad Rosie had such a great time at puppy Disney! I’m glad you guys found a doggy daycare nearby too. Hopefully you can convince your husband . I’m sorry about the accidents. Hopefully settling back into a routine at home will help. How much does she weigh now?

Elsa is growing into such a beautiful girl! She has the sweetest expression on her face. Congratulations on your new pup! I can’t wait to see pictures of the new pup too. Ripley also has a minimal undercoat and I almost prefer it to Jasper because he is lower maintenance. 

Right now is a very busy time for me between classes/clinical, so I’ve hired a dog walker a couple of days a week for the longer days. I have a hard time trusting someone with my dogs that isn’t family or a friend, so I’m not loving it lol. Thankfully it’s just until the end of the month! Here is a funny picture of Jasper nibbling on Ripley- he actually likes it as long as he doesn’t start chewing lol.


----------



## LynnC

JMME - Jasper and Riley are too funny  . It looks like Jasper is grooming Riley and Riley is loving it! I know what you mean about dog walkers. I have someone come for Luna but honestly am not 100% comfortable. She sends me a text with pics and videos everytime she comes but its still not the same.


----------



## mhampton

*Morgan at 5 months*

Just took this morning after yesterday's rain - so nice to see the sun! Morgan is 5 months old now and has really grown up!


----------



## LynnC

Awe Morgan is a cutie pie . I know what you mean about the sun, we had all that crazy weather this weekend and the rain yesterday too.

Anne - No we didn't get the predicted snow, just a dusting (not that I'm complaining). Luna is starting to counter surf too, all of a sudden. She seems to have a fondness for dishtowels??? Maybe because I'm a vegetarian and she's not finding hamburgers like Albie .


----------



## IrisBramble

Rosie went to the vet last night and weighs 29 lbs my little teeny tiny. She had full anal glands and had to have them emptied, she had her last booster and we scheduled her spay for may 6th. 

We talked to the vet who seems to think Rosie's just not fully trained yet since she seems to have an accident every other day sometimes everyday, yesterday hubby took her out she pooped and he said she wouldn't pee they came back in and as i was getting her a treat she peed all over my kitchen floor what a mess got all over something i had on the floor. Since the accidents were happening before our trip, she thinks its a training issue, the more frequent accidents on the trip were from the change.

She said most likely by 6-7 months that should resolve and she will be trained just keep up the work we do. I'm hoping by the end of may at 7 months old she will have it. 

She did go to the door tonight i guess that is her way of letting me know she's gotta go, now I saw her go to it but if I hadn't I'm wondering if she would have gone by the door or whined I'm not sure she gets the whole alert us thing when she needs to go.

She lost another canine tooth tonight 2 more to go.


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Love the pictures. Jasper with Riley, and Morgan looking so handsome. 
Elsa has a thing for dish cloths, tea towels and potholders. Must be all the smells on them. We have to hide them behind other things on the counter or she swipes them.
Rosie is so small, but she looks so cute, like she was meant to be small. I think Elsa hit the 29lb. mark around 14 weeks. We were still on the road then, so couldn't weigh her. I am sorry you are having accident issues. Perhaps once life gets routine again, she will figure it out.


----------



## Tiny R Astar

Hi JMME That picture of Jasper and Ripley is great. Does look like a grooming session. Reminds me of our 2 rabbits who sat for hours grooming each other or our last dog Ranger. 
We have not settled on a brand of flea worm product yet but our Vet suggested we try an oral preparation. We have a week or so yet before we need it. Think unfortunately it will be trial and error until we find one he is ok with. Hope your next few weeks with classes and clinical go well, good luck.

Morgan is very handsome and grown up, he looks a very calm boy. 

Dawn I'm sure little Rosie will get there with her toileting. Albie never got the hang of the bells to let us know he wanted out but he has finally learnt to come and nudge our hand or bark instead of scratching doors, which is great for our paintwork.

I'd love to be able to stand Rosie next to Albie to compare size. We weighed him today and he is exactly 24kgs, 52.9 Lbs!! He is 12 days older than Rosie. She is a beauty but sounds like Albie would look massive beside her. She could probably shelter under him in a rainstorm. Hope she settles back into a good routine now you are home.
Smiled at Elsa and Luna trying to pinch tea towels etc from counters. Do they have a gleeful trot/ walk when they manage to get their intended prize. Albie has this certain trot with tail and head held high when he gets something he shouldn't have. Non edibles are safe in our kitchen though, he is definitely food motivated.


----------



## IrisBramble

I know Rosie posie is my little prancing pony most people when they meet her think she's 4 months or younger lol

Albie is a cutie!!

I love seeing pictures of Jasper and Ripley they are so adorable 

Morgan is a lovely dog.


----------



## IrisBramble

ok Rosie had her check up Monday, the past few days she is scooting a bit and has some blood/mucus in her poop, im going to call the vet but has anyone has this happen? she has a fishy smell as well.


----------



## TiffanyGolden

IrisBramble said:


> ok Rosie had her check up Monday, the past few days she is scooting a bit and has some blood/mucus in her poop, im going to call the vet but has anyone has this happen? she has a fishy smell as well.


She needs her anal glands expressed. Nala has this quite often, unfortunately it's because Nala is pre-maturing. Its common, some dogs need it once a month some only once every 3 months maybe more. Nala's would occur 9 days apart which is very often and something to be concerned about. Just go to the vet and ask for her anal glands to be expressed, the sooner the better. If you wait too long an infection can develop, then you really have an issue--surgery.


----------



## IrisBramble

She had her anal glands done on Monday would they need it again?


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

That doesn't sound good. Sounds like they may have introduced infection when they did express her. Take her back to the vet. I would not be happy with them. 

And what is this obsession with expressing glands? Never heard of this so common on young dogs until i got on this forum. Never had to think about for a dog under 10 before. Is it something to do with the diets of modern dogs? Or their lifestyle? This breed? I am going to have to research this one. 

Sending good vibes she will be back to normal soon.


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

*This is what I found on Wiki as to why...*



> Dog feces are normally firm, and the anal glands usually empty when the dog defecates. When the dog's stools are soft they may not exert enough pressure on the glands, which then may fail to empty. This may cause discomfort as the full anal gland pushes on the anus.


Suggesting diet is a huge influence. Found this too, food for thought...

http://healthypets.mercola.com/sites/healthypets/archive/2009/12/23/your-pets-anal-glands.aspx


----------



## TiffanyGolden

Food is a huge thing. They suggest going on a grain-free diet. So I put Nala on Taste of The Wild Puppy Formula. She loves it. I mix pumpkin purée in there, have been since she was 10 weeks old and it has helped tremendously with her anal glands. Occasionally they'll act up but that means I need to express them. Because with Nala her stool is firm. So that canceled out that one, then we had to look at if they were positioned right--and they were. So that cancelled that one. Then we looked for an infection, there was no sign. That's when they determined she is premature. But some dogs also produce more fluid than others.


----------



## IrisBramble

I can't get to the vet until tomorrow but she's always been on a grain free diet shes on natural balance hard and soft I'm gonna have to go back to adding pumpkin.



There's no more blood but her poops are half hard and half soft/kinda runny (she takes several poops at a time)


----------



## LynnC

Poor Rosie  Dawn - I'm sorry you and Rosie are going through this. I don't really have much experience with anal glands (thank goodness). I have been giving my dogs pumpkin daily though. My vet told me to give it to my dogs about 12 years ago and I never stopped! Maybe that's why we haven't had any problems??? I've been giving pumpkin to Luna since she came home. I also give her yogurt in the morning.


----------



## IrisBramble

I give yogurt and was giving pumpkin but the last few weeks I have forgotten to pick it up, ugh I suck.


----------



## IrisBramble

Shes on metro the vet said it's in the colon, since the blood is red, said the colon is most likely inflamed, since she has nothing in her like a piece of a toy or something, so all in all its just GI issues poor girl had a diarrhea accident in the house this morning.

So on metro for a week, her stool sample was sent out


----------



## LynnC

Oh poor Rosie  ! Hope she feels better soon. Hugs from sissy Luna!


----------



## IrisBramble

Thank you Lynn Rosie sends back hugs to her sissy Luna!!!


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Awe Dawn, don't be hard on yourself. You guys were on vacation! You can't do it all, all the time. I think we give our dogs way more conscientious attention than anyone ever use to, and dogs thrived. I know I do, but that's because I am retired and have no kids. You're still fore mostly Mom in your life.

I also give Elsa yogurt, but not a lot, and she doesn't like pumpkin, at all. I do make dog biscuits with squash, and she was teething on frozen squash for awhile. I guess the same fiber content. 

Hope Rosie checks out fine, (Hugs).


----------



## IrisBramble

Thanks!!! Rosie will eat ANYTHING and I mean anything lol so whatever I give she eats.

She seemed very sleepy today but no diarrhea since the one this morning.


----------



## Baileysmommydog

Sounds like all these pups are growing up way too fast! We had a terrifying incident with Lexi a couple of weeks back. Both girls were out in the back yard. We have a huge maple tree in the back and both girls have been pulling prices of bark off the tree. I should mention that the tree has about four split trunks. Lexi attempted to get a piece of bark from the inside and hung herself between the two trunks. My husband saw her and realized something just didn't look right. She was struggling to get herself out and was wedging herself further in. He was at the tree in seconds flat, lifted all 40+ pounds of her up, and yanked her out. We almost lost her. She coughed and sputtered once out. The girls don't have collars on when they are out in the yard so that wasn't an issue. Needless to say the tree is blocked off and the girls are kept away. We were five minutes or less from a tragic accident. Lexi is doing well and has no ill effects. 

Puppy class is going well but her stubborn side was out last week. I could NOT get her to sit no matter how hard I tired. Will have to find a higher value treat I guess.

Here's a pic of my leggy girl. She's starting to get a nice feather on her tail and she's at that lean lanky stage. Have a great week!


----------



## wdadswell

Hope Rosie is feeling better and all our October pups are doing well. So glad Lexi is ok after her incident. You must have been terrified! 

I'm almost scared to post this, but Bodie has not been limping for 2 days!Praying that this is all behind us now. He will be 6 months old on the 15th and the poor guy's been on restriction, since he was 4 1/2 months old! Soon he will get to run and play again!! Yay!


----------



## LynnC

Baileysmommydog - OMG your hearts must have stopped!!! And poor Lexi . Thank goodness you noticed her! Just goes to show life can change in a moment. Big hugs to Lexi from Luna. Also, Luna's high value training treats are cheese and liverwurst! She'll do anything for that stuff!

Wdadswell - Yay for Bodie ! I'll add prayers to yours that this is all behind him and soon he'll be chasing squirrels. Love his coat, looks like it's coming in nicely. 

Dawn - hope Rosie is doing better. 

Luna is doing great. We had some company over the weekend with 2 small children and she did great!! She sat next to the almost 3 YO and calmly let him pet her and was very gentle with the 9 month old. We are so impressed with her calm temperament. What a doll, love her more each day :--heart:


----------



## IrisBramble

Sounds all the Oct pups are doing well 

I'm glad Bodie isn't limping anymore!!
What a scary thing for Lexi I'm glad she's ok!!!
Luna is such a good girl!!

Rosie is back to biting my son's socks and pants again, I cannot wait for this stage to be over, she lost 5 teeth this weekend. She is still having some diarrhea, but her fecal sample came back normal. She is now 33 lbs lol I'm thinking i may have to muzzle her outside I spend more of my time picking stuff out of her mouth then I do playing with her it's so annoying.


----------



## LynnC

Maybe your son (with you) can do some basic training with her. Like sit and down. Rosie might listen to him a bit more??? Just a thought. Luna puts things in her mouth too. I've fished a few rocks out of her mouth!!! Even with her learning "leave it" your right they constantly need to be watched! I'm glad her sample back normal.


----------



## IrisBramble

When im there with him and we play as a group she will start it but listens to me being firm with her, and will take directions from him too but when it's my hubby, him and her she goes nuts and hubby doesn't help the situation, but I'm gonna try what you suggested


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Hugs that Lexi is okay! Must be the teen stage. 
We were working in the yard and I 'thought' Elsa had the small end of her bully stick, but then realized the next time I looked it was an old split battery!!! :doh: We were having a fire so I grabbed the stand by garden hose, and since she loves to bite water, hosed her mouth out from both sides. And she snorkeled in the water as it swirled in her water bucket. Then I cooled two chunks of charcoal from the fire and let her chew on them. She is fine, I think the battery may have been old enough to have leeched the acid out, but didn't want to take the chance. Taking her out in the yard is a nightmare. I will be glad when the exterior house renos are done. She tries to grab scraps of stucco, fibreglass, tar paper, everything. She wants to check it all out. 

Yay for Brodie. He will need time to build up his muscles again. 

Iris, I found the actual end of teething stage went fast with Elsa. We also took a sock of my husband's that developed a hole in it and tired a couple of knots in it for her. She loves it and we trade her that all the time.

Elsa and the cat managed to both hang out in the living room last night for the first time. Elsa was on a leash though. we got the cat a cat tree to give her some some space of her own, but on her hind legs, Elsa can still stick her nose on the top platform.

Here Elsa is checking with DH to see if stealing his chair was okay. They've made a game of it.


----------



## IrisBramble

Anyone else with a female? If you are your females "pack leader" per say are they super submissive? Rosie and me are close very bonded most of the time when hubby is busy with his season it's me who does most of her care and play. She is submissive with me her tail wags, she's very happy but her ears go back and she lowers her self, why????

Rosie had one runny poop yesterday after dinner of soft food every meal before and after (for the past few days)was dry food her poops were/are solid she is on metro till sat. I'm gonna go all dry with pumpkin added from now on.

Hubby's been away on business all week so it's been just me, my kid and Rosie it's been harder because I'm also working as in im teaching this week 8-3 every day which is rare i usually only do 2-3 days, so I've been busy and tired and i haven't had enough energy to check in by the time i do homework, take care of Rosie, dinner, night time routines im busy from the time I get home till 10pm 

I HOPE ALL THE PUPS ARE WELL!!!


----------



## TiffanyGolden

Dawn - I have never experienced that, so I'm of no help.

Just wanted to update on Duke. He made it safely to Colorado on the 11th. Zack said he was not playing with his toys or eating on the day he arrived. I'm sure he was terrified of the plane, new environment, new people, and new home. Poor Duke. But Zack says he is back to his normal self again today. Zack has been leaving him to roam freely throughout the house while he is away, no accident or destruction present yet! He likes to lay next to the sliding door and watch. He weighed 51lbs at 6 months old. 

I'm sorry I do not have a picture, but soon I will!

I hope all the October Pups are healthy and well.


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

> *she's very happy but her ears go back and she lowers her self, why????
> *


I don't know exactly what you mean Dawn. 
Does she lower the front half half of her body to the ground in front of you? That is a dog telling you she is ready to go along with what you're up for. It's like the same motion they make to play with other dogs, but more of a stretch. Is that the one you mean?


----------



## TiffanyGolden

Like Elsa's mom said. 

If it's her lowering her ears while you look at her with her tail down, it's a sign of submission or fear.


----------



## TiffanyGolden

Here is a photo Zack just sent me of him and Duke hiking today!


----------



## IrisBramble

TiffanyGolden said:


> Like Elsa's mom said.
> 
> If it's her lowering her ears while you look at her with her tail down, it's a sign of submission or fear.


Ears back like in a relaxed position, tail NOT down, tail is wagging like she's happy but submitting to me? Like "yes I love you, and I want you to know i follow you" i guess I'm her "person" or something.....

She has nothing to fear of me I've never ever hit her or have I been mean.


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Hi everyone. Just wanted to update, Elsa and I spent the last 2 day at a dog training seminar with 4 other dogs this weekend. The trainer came with three of her dogs and camped at our local campground. It wasn't just a lot of fun, the woman was great. She really got me to look at Elsa through new eyes. Elsa started out as the demo problem child being the youngest in the group. Elsa learned and changed so much in a group setting. The trainer was really impressed with Elsa's sensitivity and intelligence. Elsa helped 2 other dog process their own issues, because she showed a natural intuitive respect for personal space. I was very proud of my girl and how well she handled herself. It really seemed to help with our bonding. In spite of the all the dog distraction, she was really good off leash, and checked in with me a lot. Would come and rest against me when she was tired, which meant a lot to me since she isn't a overly affectionate dog. Tomorrow Elsa will be 6 months old. She weighs in at 58.2 lbs. tonight. 

Anyone else's pup getting the toe fluffs starting to pop out? Elsa's a cream coloured against her darker fur, it's so cute.


----------



## LynnC

You should be proud of Elsa . Sounds like she did amazing and what a fun weekend! I just love getting Luna together with other dogs. Well we had the worse night with Luna EVER last night!!! She whined and cried in her crate for hours! We took her out to potty 2X, gave her water, snuggled & massaged her & I even got my pillow & blanket and lye down next to the crate. As soon as I put her back in the crate and climbed into bed (the crate is in my bedroom) she would start up. I know she's teething, I found 2 teeth on the floor this weekend, also a few times her mouth was bleeding. Has anyone found blood in their puppy's mouth? I don't remember my other dogs bleeding! It was a very warm night last night so I was wondering if maybe she was warm??? I took the blanket off her crate thinking maybe she wasn't getting enough air??? I did have the windows open & fan on. This morning she's a bit quiet, maybe just tired. She did eat this morning, not enthusiastically but did finish. I'm not sure if I should call the vet or just wait & see?
Here's a pic of her this morning


----------



## wdadswell

Lynn, I kind of go through my checklist in my head. Is she eating and drinking-no vomitting or diarrhea-temp ok-gums pink-no panting, which can be a sign of pain and not lethargic. I have to watch my bedroom and when my older dog jumps off of the bed, I know it's too hot and turn my fan on too. I only saw a little bit of blood on a toy, when Bodie was teething.

Hope Luna is feeling better this afternoon!


----------



## LynnC

I called the vet this morning. She said it may be teething but UTI's are very common in puppies also. She thinks maybe she felt the urgency to urinate and that may be why she was whining. I dropped off a sample and I should hear by the end of the day. Her gums are pink maybe even a bit puffy. I can see a back tooth that is very loose and ready to come out. She is eating (though not inhaling like her usual self) and no diarrhea. She has been panting a bit but it has been VERY warm these past few days (today in the 80's). I remembered one other thing as I was thinking about last night. At one point my husband and I woke up to terrible animal noises outside in the woods. We're at the end of a culdesac surrounded by woods. It sounded like maybe a pack of coyote's in a fight. Maybe she heard the noises and was scared??? Or maybe just a combination of things, noises, warm, teething...... If only they could speak!


----------



## wdadswell

Awww poor Luna. Hope it's not a UTI and it's just teething and noises. Hope everyone sleeps tonight!


----------



## LynnC

Thank you wdadswell. The vet called and her sample is negative, thank heaven its not a UTI. She suggested I give her a frozen kong in her crate at night. Found another tooth on the carpet tonight! I hope we all sleep too .


----------



## Baileysmommydog

Hi there. When Lexi lost her teeth a few weeks ago now, I found blood on her toys. She seemed to eat a bit slower and for a dog who can inhale a bowl of food in 45 seconds I was amazed. She struggled to chew Apple pieces and dog treats. I can only imagine how hard itnisnwhen their gums are sore and swollen and they have no teeth. I remember how I felt when my wisdom teeth came in. It isn't fun. Glad Luna doesn't have a UTI. Perhaps she's feeling poorly because of the teething. 
Donna


----------



## IrisBramble

LynnC said:


> You should be proud of Elsa . Sounds like she did amazing and what a fun weekend! I just love getting Luna together with other dogs. Well we had the worse night with Luna EVER last night!!! She whined and cried in her crate for hours! We took her out to potty 2X, gave her water, snuggled & massaged her & I even got my pillow & blanket and lye down next to the crate. As soon as I put her back in the crate and climbed into bed (the crate is in my bedroom) she would start up. I know she's teething, I found 2 teeth on the floor this weekend, also a few times her mouth was bleeding. Has anyone found blood in their puppy's mouth? I don't remember my other dogs bleeding! It was a very warm night last night so I was wondering if maybe she was warm??? I took the blanket off her crate thinking maybe she wasn't getting enough air??? I did have the windows open & fan on. This morning she's a bit quiet, maybe just tired. She did eat this morning, not enthusiastically but did finish. I'm not sure if I should call the vet or just wait & see?
> Here's a pic of her this morning


Lynn, when Rosie is teething she bleeds from the mouth i have to wash her toys constantly, i found 6 teeth in 2 weeks, so far nothing this week. her mouth was also very sore had trouble chewing.i hope Luna feels better, os glad its not a UTI.

sorry i have not been around last week was crazy i worked more then usual, hubby was away all week so i had my kid, the dog, the house, myself and our business to take care of and by 8pm each night i was beat. then starting sat till now i have been battling a stomach bug and its made me feel so icky. 

Rosie has been very good with potty no accidents for almost 2 weeks except 2 excitement semi pees has been having more freedom to roam and has been loving being outside me and her are so close, she is getting closer with my son and hubby she melts for him they have a strong bond as well.

Past couple of days shes had spring fever whining all day to go out and be in the yard and i do not let her out there without me, so i cant spend all day out there, lol we do manage if im not working to go out 2 times for over and hour each time and on days like this i do my kids home work outside so thats bonus time for her. so i have had to put her in xpen several times a day to nap other wise she would pace around all day.

Im watching her now chase her tail its hilarious 

i hope all the oct pups are well, i will upload a pic of Rosie later today.


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

I am sorry Luna is having a tough time with teething. Have you given her ice cubes yet? Or take a ziploc container and throw treats and bits of stuff she likes in the bottom, (mine was treat chunks, pigs ear chunks, cooked squash, and blueberries. Elsa doesn't like apples or carrots.) and then just cover with water and freeze. I would dump out the loaded ice cube onto a towel for her to chew on. The water softens the treats too, so less scratchy on the gums. I also stuffed marrow bones with peanut butter and froze those. I had three on the go. Elsa power teethed her teeth out in less than 2 weeks. I read Goldens are one breed that can have troubles with teething. Their mouths are so sensitive. 

Here is a 6 month pic of Elsa from yesterday. She also finally calmed down enough to make friends with our new cat, Padme. It took 3 weeks.


----------



## LynnC

Thank you Elsa Cholla's mom - Last night was a bit better but not great. She fell asleep fine in her crate but then woke up an hour later. I gave her a frozen Kong with peanut butter and it calmed her down a bit but when she finished she still whined a little before she fell asleep. I just feel so bad for her because she never complains and during the day I've found her just resting in her crate with the door open. I'm freezing a baggie of treats now for tonight. Thanks for the suggestion . 
Elsa is such a pretty girl. Happy 6 months Elsa ! Does she swim or just wade in the water? Luna won't even get her feet wet! We're going to the beach house this weekend so I'll try and get her in the water. I have a feeling I'm going to have to go in first, brrrrrrr. 
Dawn - sounds like you've had a lot on your plate this past week. Hopefully things will get back to normal for you soon. I'm glad no more accidents . Luna is becoming more affectionate too lately, especially with her not feeling well. There's times she just wants to snuggle and times she just wants to eat me! Can't believe they're 6 months next week!!!


----------



## wdadswell

Lynn, how's Luna doing today? Did she sleep last night?

Dawn, sorry you're not feeling well. Hope you are better soon. Sounds like Rosie is doing great!

Elsa has come a long way! She looks wonderful! Does she chase the cat? My mutt was so bad for doing that and finally at 2, has stopped.

Can't do any cool action shots yet, so another goofy pic of Bodie on the deck!


----------



## LynnC

Wdadswell - Thank you, Luna seems a bit better. Not a great night last night but better than the other night. I think time just has to pass. I just cleaned some blood from her mouth again . Bodie is adorable. I have such a smile on my face . Love the expression!


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

> *Does she chase the cat?*


She follows it around and pesters it. If Padme ran, I think Elsa would chase her.



> *Does she swim or just wade in the water?*


She's been swimming for about 3 weeks now. Just kept throwing sticks a little farther, and a little farther until one day it went out deeper than she could touch. her hesitation was very brief.

Today when I took her to our local beach, a young fellow was there, on his phone, with a full grown rottweiler, off leash. before I could ask if his dog was okay, in a few bounds it bowled Elsa over and had her on her back. I freaked and started pushing the massive dog off her, yelling, "Get it off my dog! get it off my dog!" he dragged it away apologizing, and asked if Elsa was hurt, she limped momentarily, but was then okay. She just wanted to bolt down to the beach. The guy took off and Elsa dragged me down the beach and to the water and I let go of her leash as she swam out and away, circling before coming back. She actually felt safer in the water than on land! Took me a long time to stop shaking. 
Makes me angry that that dog has obviously never been socialized with other dogs, yet off leash on a public beach. A 6 month old female is no threat to other dogs, and most of them know it. It may not have actually hurt her, because it could of killed her instantly if it had wanted to, but it definitely used excessive force on her, she was kiying. 
Poor Elsa. She use to be afraid of other dogs, and I have made sure all her experiences were good ones until now. So she always looked forward to meeting a new dog. Time will tell if it has any lasting affect on her.


----------



## LynnC

OMG poor Elsa and you! You're both lucky because the dog could have attacked you trying to get it off Elsa. Some people are such idiots! Hopefully Elsa won't be too affected by this experience. Poor baby. I'm think I'll try and find another dog (a friendly one) that's swimming and maybe Luna will follow in the water. I go to the beach for the summers and it would be a shame if she didn't swim. All my other goldens swam except for my male Cosmo. He would just wade and bark at the other dogs for them to come out!
Well Luna slept through the night  ! I'm so glad it appears to have been her teeth and nothing else. Hopefully the worse is behind her. 
Have a great day October puppies !


----------



## IrisBramble

Poor Elsa glad shes ok, some people are just idiots they know how their dog acts why would they have it off leash. 

Lynn i too want to get Rosie swimming she will touch water but i have not exposed her to it were she could swim, im buying one of those plastic pools for her for the yard this summer. 6 months next week its hard to believe. in 2 weeks Rosie has her spay operation.

now that its heating up are your pups panting more? i give and have water for her anytime she wants it but when she was little she ever panted.

Rosie still doesn't bark, the other day i brought home balloons for my hubbys b-day and she barked 6 times it was the 3rd time ever, that she just barked lol

she and my son love to race and play fetch, inside and outside they are bonding well that way, but she is still bitey with him though when he sits and tries to play with her on the floor.

what do all your 6 month old pups weigh? I think Rosie is close to 35lbs 

I hope all the pups are well


----------



## JMME

I’ve missed a lot on this thread! Everyone is getting so big!!!! 

Morgan is such a beautiful girl! She has an awesome coat already. Happy late 5 months!

Omg that’s so scary about Lexi!!! I’m so glad that she is okay. She looks so sweet - I just love that leggy stage

I’m also so so glad that Bodie is finally doing better. Happy 6 month old birthday!!! He looks so handsome – and look at all that chest hair!  He always has such an inquisitive look on his face.

Duke looks like he is having amazing adventures in Colorado! 

I’m also glad to hear that it Luna seems to be doing better and that it was just her teeth. I have no advice on the swimming, but Ripley didn’t really start LOVING the water until he was a year old. Now we literally can’t keep him out! He will jump off of anything lol.

Elsa is looking so beautiful and grown up! I’m so sorry that Elsa had such a scary experience and I’m glad she is okay. It drives me crazy when people like that let their dogs off leash in public places. 

Rosie sounds like she is really growing. My dogs definitely pant more this time of year, even with the AC on lol. Happy almost 6 months! Lol

Jasper is doing well! We had a scary incident this weekend and ended up letting our dog walker go. Not fun, but thankfully he is back to his normal happy self!


----------



## LynnC

Thanks Jmme - Jasper is so handsome . His coat is coming in beautifully. I read in your other thread what happened this weekend. I'm glad he's fine and I think you made the right decision firing the dog walker. We have to be so careful with our fur babies. I've been through a bunch and am very explicit what is and IS NOT allowed. Also, maybe just in this area but I've found that there are some wonderful dog walker/sitters but there are also some off the wall crazy ones! I had one almost stalk me after I let her go for unacceptable behavior! When you find a good one hold on tight !


----------



## Baileysmommydog

I would love to see what Lexi would do in water. Goodness knows she has feet big enough to swim. Her feet are huge. As soon as it warms up here we should take her out to swim or at least get wet. We also have a small kiddie pool for those hot summer days. Shayla was too little last summer to use it but I think the two of them will have a blast with it this summer. When we go for our walks she is tall enough that I don't have to bed down to pat her head. She's right there. 
Love the picture of Bodie. Lexi hates the camera. I have to be really fast or she has to be really tired. We are going to puppy class tomorrow. 4th class out of 6. The second class she refused to do anything I asked. You'd have thought I was speaking Greek when I asked her to sit. She just stared at me. Decided we needed a higher value treat and last week I took tiny pieces of cheddar cheese. She mastered all the tasks like a champ. 
Wish us luck tomorrow. Hope everyone is having a great week.


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Glad to hear Luna is fine. 
Elsa is definitely panting more and drinking more water, but we are almost in early summer here on the West Coast.
Jasper looks so cuddly. The teddy dog of the October pups, Lol. I will have to look for your thread JMME. Glad your pup is fine.
Lexi and Elsa are so similar. Do you know what she weighs now?


----------



## IrisBramble

I guess i wear Rosie out lol my son and her love to race and play fetch so we went out to the yard today again like we do every day its nice, and we were out for an hour she drank lots of water and got played out shes been on her blankets sleeping since i fed her dinner lol.

I hope all the pups had a good day and good night.


----------



## LynnC

Hi All - Well Luna finally did it . She went in the water, didn't exactly swim but at least got her feet wet! A first step for her, baby step . Thanks to a sweet golden Tiki we met. He showed her what to do. Enjoy the rest of your weekend.


----------



## JMME

Thank you LynnC! Omg that’s crazy that she stalked you guys! How did you handle that?! 
I love your pictures of Luna trying out the water! She is getting so big and she is absolutely beautiful. Hopefully the more she sees dogs going in the water, the more comfortable she will be. We took Jasper swimming for the first time today and he was nervous even with Ripley going right in. My husband got in the water and that made a huge difference! We gave him a treat every time he retrieved the ball and it went really well by the end of our time there. The water is still really cold, so I think it will help when it warms up too! 

Baileysmommydog – I love the look on Lexi’s face in that pic! Her coat looks so silky. I hope class went well

Thanks Elsa Cholla’s Mom! He is definitely cuddly. How has Elsa been?

I’m glad Rosie was all tuckered out! A tired dog is a happy dog  haha


----------



## wdadswell

Love all the water pics!! Everyone looks so grown up!! It's been 2 weeks for Bodie and he's been fine, so we are going to have to check out the creek at the park. Time to start walking again! Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## Baileysmommydog

Hope everyone is having a good weekend so far. Lexi did really, really well in class. She will do anything for cheese. We weighed them both the other night. Shayla at 10.5 months weighed in at 49 lbs and Lexi at 6 months weighed in at 51 lbs. my girl is going to be big.

I was just following the dog bed thread and am considering a Kurandra dog bed. Does anyone else have one? We do have a dog bed in the bedroom and another in the living room. I thinking Shayla will enjoy a kurandra bed given her hip issues. 

We had a super long walk tonight. Nice that our weather is turning nice, cloudy but nice. 
Hope everyone has a nice day tomorrow


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Yay for Bodie!
Glad to hear you're getting nice weather on the prairies. 
Happy for the future water dogs getting their chance to enjoy. Elsa lives for her water play now. She will lay around most of the day, just waiting for that one hour of freedom. 
Elsa seems to have left the dog issue behind, but I have seen the guy with the rottie around town since then and have avoided him. He drives around with the dog loose in the back of his truck, argh. I am really hoping he is only a visitor since I have never seen him around before last week.
Met the other Oct. retriever that lives in this town, again today. Oh my, she is a tall sleek thing, weighs 65 lbs. already and only 2 weeks older than Elsa. She is so different than Elsa. Super silky and smooth coated, and moves so gentle and gracefully. Came right up to me for pets, and looked up lovingly for the attention she was getting. Meanwhile Elsa is bouncing around like a fool ,wanting to play, getting leashes tangles, all shaggy and damp from a trip to the lake. She has a totally different personality than Elsa. Wanted to go in our yard, when she was told no, she pouted and whined. 
Afterwards I realized, Elsa is a total Tomboy! Lol.


----------



## IrisBramble

I started the dog bed thread, Rosie tore up her bed one time i sewed it and it was good for a month or so then she did it again and i tried sewing it but as soon as i put it down she tore the thread out so i had to chuck it because she was tearing out the stuffing and trying to eat it. i want a bed that will last forever so im going to put out over $100 to get one 

Does anyone do barkbox? its a box of toys and treats that come every month. 

I'm trying to talk hubby into rescuing a older golden and give Rosie a friend hes not into it. 

Rosie is now house trained no accidents in like 2-3 weeks now i think(except her excitement accident) im so happy i dont have to clean up messes anymore, im sure she will still accident now and again until shes over 1 but for the most part its done.

Her biting is coming back again and i cannot wait for her to stop teething.


----------



## LynnC

Hi Dawn - if you're thinking of rescuing who I think you are (Falcor  ) DO IT !!! You're husband will fall in love with him. Cosmo was my only male dog and he and my husband had a bond like I've never seen. Also, I love having 2 dogs . 
I haven't had problems with my dogs eating their beds. Probably I'll get home tonight and it will be in a million pieces. Why don't you & especially your son teach Rosie "kisses". I taught Luna and it didn't take long for her to pick it up. Put peanut butter on the back of your hand and every time she licks it just keep saying "kisses". Luna came after my foot last night biting and I said "kisses" and she stopped in her tracks and licked my foot . Good luck. 
Yay for Bodie   . Enjoy the creeks and walks!!! It's the simplest things that bring us joy!
Elsa, you stay away from the meanie Rottie! Luna definitely has her Tomboy moments, especially when she's with older pups. I just love seeing the confidence. 
Have a great Sunday everyone .


----------



## LynnC

JMME said:


> Thank you LynnC! Omg that’s crazy that she stalked you guys! How did you handle that?!
> I love your pictures of Luna trying out the water! She is getting so big and she is absolutely beautiful. Hopefully the more she sees dogs going in the water, the more comfortable she will be. We took Jasper swimming for the first time today and he was nervous even with Ripley going right in. My husband got in the water and that made a huge difference! We gave him a treat every time he retrieved the ball and it went really well by the end of our time there. The water is still really cold, so I think it will help when it warms up too!
> 
> Thank you . We're so in love with her. Jasper & Ripley are adorable. The only thing better than a stinky wet dog are 2 stinky wet dogs !!!!
> I had to completely block the stalker! She kept calling, emailing with really bizarre messages. I also had to change the locks because she wouldn't return my key! Yikes, good riddance.


----------



## IrisBramble

LynnC said:


> Hi Dawn - if you're thinking of rescuing who I think you are (Falcor  ) DO IT !!! You're husband will fall in love with him. Cosmo was my only male dog and he and my husband had a bond like I've never seen. Also, I love having 2 dogs .
> I haven't had problems with my dogs eating their beds. Probably I'll get home tonight and it will be in a million pieces. Why don't you & especially your son teach Rosie "kisses". I taught Luna and it didn't take long for her to pick it up. Put peanut butter on the back of your hand and every time she licks it just keep saying "kisses". Luna came after my foot last night biting and I said "kisses" and she stopped in her tracks and licked my foot . Good luck.
> Yay for Bodie   . Enjoy the creeks and walks!!! It's the simplest things that bring us joy!
> Elsa, you stay away from the meanie Rottie! Luna definitely has her Tomboy moments, especially when she's with older pups. I just love seeing the confidence.
> Have a great Sunday everyone .


I've been asking but hubby says no, i hope someday i can and i hope falcor gets a good home.


----------



## LynnC

Hello October pups . Happy Friday! Hope everyone's doing well. Luna is six months today!!! Where did the time go? She had an interesting week. Starting with blood in her very runny stool (yikes  ). We brought the sample to the vet and thank goodness it came back negative! She said probably an irritation. When she asked me about her diet I mentioned bully sticks and she said a "Big No"! Who knew? She said she's been having so many problems with bully sticks. Now what?!? Luna loves them. She's been on a round of antibiotics & probiotics. She seems fine now. Then the past 2 nights she's been giving us a hard time going in her crate at night. Barking & whining. The only thing that makes her happy is being out of the crate! I'm afraid if we let her out we'll create a monster. She has no problem when I go to work. She see's me getting ready (I think it's the high heels  ) and goes right in the crate! Little stinker. Heading down the shore now I'll take some beach pics. Tomorrow is the last day for dogs . No dogs on the beach May 1 - Sept 30. Have a great weekend everyone. 
HAPPY 6 MONTHS SISSY ROSIE


----------



## IrisBramble

Rosie's sick $460 later she's home and sleeping 

Started this afternoon with diarrhea 

I came home at 1130 from work to feed her lunch and take her out, as soon as we got outside she had watery diarrhea and had it a few times i just thought maybe her stomach was upset 

I went back to work and 2 hours later hubby came home and sent me 2 pictures that she knocked over her xpen(couldn't believe she did that) and went to the door and had a bloody diarrhea by the door and then threw up 2x she tried to make it outside thinking if she could get to the door she could make it outside poor thing she was waiting for him on the bathroom rug which is right by the door.

I came home an hour later and hubby said she had threw up again and had more diarrhea so i called the vet and took her over 

They did a xray to make sure she didn't swallow anything and did blood work both checked out ok she had a accident there so they took a sample and sent it out but the check they did there was negative.

They gave her 2 shots for nausea and vomiting, started her on stuff for the diarrhea, and sent her fecal sample out 

She's on royal canin for the time being no treats and I can't take her out in the yard in fear she'll eat something weird.

So its either parasites or she just ate something that irritated her stomach.

My poor girl she's laying in the dinning room covered up with a pillow resting. 

Everytime I take her out she groans when she poops.


----------



## IrisBramble

LynnC said:


> Hello October pups . Happy Friday! Hope everyone's doing well. Luna is six months today!!! Where did the time go? She had an interesting week. Starting with blood in her very runny stool (yikes  ). We brought the sample to the vet and thank goodness it came back negative! She said probably an irritation. When she asked me about her diet I mentioned bully sticks and she said a "Big No"! Who knew? She said she's been having so many problems with bully sticks. Now what?!? Luna loves them. She's been on a round of antibiotics & probiotics. She seems fine now. Then the past 2 nights she's been giving us a hard time going in her crate at night. Barking & whining. The only thing that makes her happy is being out of the crate! I'm afraid if we let her out we'll create a monster. She has no problem when I go to work. She see's me getting ready (I think it's the high heels  ) and goes right in the crate! Little stinker. Heading down the shore now I'll take some beach pics. Tomorrow is the last day for dogs . No dogs on the beach May 1 - Sept 30. Have a great weekend everyone.
> HAPPY 6 MONTHS SISSY ROSIE


Happy 6 months sissy Luna!!

Lynn same thing with Rosie I'm taking her bully stick away right now that could be it as well.


----------



## LynnC

Oh no poor Rosie  ! Sounds like exactly what Luna had. Good news is she was better in about 2 days. Good luck! Hope she feels better soon.


----------



## IrisBramble

Thanks I'm thinking it's something irritating her stomach, she keeps her bully stick in her crate so i threw it out, because what she has sounds so much like Luna. She just looks so sick and pitiful it's horrible she hasn't gotten up since we came home at 5pm except when I had her go outside usually she's begging for food and playing she's been laying down for almost 5 hours straight.

I hope she feels better tomorrow.


----------



## LynnC

Luna had so much fun with her friend Otto on the beach today .


----------



## LynnC

IrisBramble said:


> Thanks I'm thinking it's something irritating her stomach, she keeps her bully stick in her crate so i threw it out, because what she has sounds so much like Luna. She just looks so sick and pitiful it's horrible she hasn't gotten up since we came home at 5pm except when I had her go outside usually she's begging for food and playing she's been laying down for almost 5 hours straight.
> 
> I hope she feels better tomorrow.


Dawn - how's Rosie doing today?


----------



## wdadswell

Poor Rosie!!! Hope she is feeling better today. Lynn, my guys love the raw marrow bones! I also buy the chewalot for them too. Luna's friend Otto looks just like my Nala! Great pics! That's too bad you can't go back to the beach. It looks like a nice one!


----------



## LynnC

Do you take the marrow out & give to them raw? Then do you do anything with them when their done chewing? I've never given my dogs marrow bones but I'd like to try. I'll have to look up the chews lot too, thanks. I know about the beach though honestly we sometimes sneak them on early in the morning. How's Bodie liking his walks  ?


----------



## Tiny R Astar

Oh dear glad Luna is better and hope poor Rosie recovers soon. 
Albie is also on Royal canine. A few days after his reaction to the flea worm product he became very lethargic and developed very bad diarrhoea and occasional vomiting which lasted over 2 weeks, improved for a few days then returned. Vets not been able to find definitive cause and said it was very unlikely to be related to the flea worm product and the timing was just coincidental. They treated him for gastritis then with antibiotics for a systemic infection which eventually worked!!!. Went for a follow up appointment this week and today his blood results have come back with low red blood cell count and quite high lymphocytes so back to vets today and blood smears have been sent off . Just praying it is a result of the infection and anaemia due to depleted nutrition during his illness and not other more serious possibilities. 
Been a rough few weeks for our boy.
Hope Rosie is better very soon.
Loving hearing about all the youngsters and watching them grow. X


----------



## JMME

Poor Rosie! I'm so so sorry you guys are going through that! We had something similar happen to Ripley when he was a puppy and had licked deicer off of his paws. It was terrible and scary . For us, subcutaneous fluids, an antiemetic shot, no food for 24 hours followed by a bland rice and ground turkey diet helped get him back on track! We also gave him flavorless pedalyte to keep him hydrated - a tip recommended by our vet that has been a life saver. We also mix in chicken stock (free of onions, organic, and low sodium) to help push more fluids. Also, we had a scare with Jasper recently regarding a possible blockage and our vet told us that just because an x-ray is negative doesn't mean there isn't something there. She said the next step would have been a barium swallow study, so if Rosie doesn't seem to be getting better, it may be worth a closer look. 

Also, I'm sorry to hear about Albie - I know how scary it can be trying to figure out what is going on. Sending good thoughts your way!

Lynn, I also give raw marrow bones. I leave the marrow in the bones and put them in the freezer. Too much marrow can upset their stomach because it is so rich, so I keep a close eye to make sure they haven't had too much. When they are frozen, it slows them down considerably! when they are done, I rinse the bones off, pat them dry, and put them back in the freezer for one more use. The next time I just toss them. Rosie sure is looking beautiful and it looks like she had a blast on the beach! Ripley loves digging in the sand too


----------



## LynnC

Sounds like October pups are having a bit of a rough time  
Anne - so sorry about Albie. I'll say a prayer it's not anything serious. Hang in there 
JMME - thanks for the bone advise. Will def give it a try


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Poor Luna and Rosie. I hope Rosie recovers quickly. And Albie too. Elsa had one down day, but recovered. I have been very careful about bully sticks with Elsa, only letting her chew them under supervision and throwing out the nub, but the last one she had basically disappeared. So I was thinking she might be too old for them, your stories confirms that. 
I have always given marrow bones to Elsa, and had no issues. when she was younger, she couldn't get all the marrow without my help. During the worst of her teething, I had at least three hollow ones with peanut butter in them, rotating through the freezer. I also have a local organic pig farm, and get bones from them. Having a biting pup has had me go to great lengths to satisfy her mouthing. 
Happy 6 months Luna!


----------



## wdadswell

So sorry to hear about Albie. That is so scarey! What flea product did you use? I have heard of reactions to some of them, out there. Really hope he feels better soon!

I freeze the marrow bones too. I do have one long one that I freeze and shove a dentastix and peanut butter in. That's Bodies crate treat every morning.


----------



## LynnC

Thank you Wdadswell. I'm definitely going to try the marrow bones. Luna demolishes the dentastix in no time! How's Bodie doing with his walks  ?


----------



## wdadswell

Thanks for asking Lynn! Bodie is doing really well! After 6 weeks of being lame and then 2 weeks of taking it easy, I only had 2 wild days with the 2 of them walking together! My dog walker left me a note yesterday, to say how good they were walking, for her. No sign of any limping and I let him do everything, but jump and wrestle with Nala.
Wendy


----------



## LynnC

Wendy - thats wonderful to hear . So glad for Bodie and Nala (and you)!


----------



## IrisBramble

Rosie is much better today she was still sick yesterday but was willing to eat and only peed all day. She was upset she couldn't be out with us last night to do firepit but I couldn't risk her eating something.

She finally pooped this morning and I had her rest today as well by tomorrow she should be 100% she was whining for food today and that's a good sign. 

At the vet Friday she was 39lbs

I hope all the pups are well, I sure hope my poor Rosie doesn't have to go through this again, i was so scared.


----------



## JMME

Today Jasper is 7 months old... This whole puopy thing is going way way too fast! He now weighs 55lbs and looks much broader than Ripley. We are going through his "do I really have to listen to you" phase . Overall, he has really been a great pup and we feel confident to say that he is fully potty trained. We also have finally taught him to pee outside on a designated area of cedar chips, so that will hopefully save our grass!  

I'm so glad to hear that Bodie is still limp free and finally getting to enjoy his puppyhood .

Thank goodness Rosie is starting to feel better! I hope she is feeling 100% tomorrow .


----------



## LynnC

So glad Rosie is doing better ! 
Happy 7 months Jasper. He is such a handsome boy!
We weighed Luna yesterday, 50 Lbs!!!


----------



## Tiny R Astar

Thanks for the prayers and good wishes for Albie will let you know results when we get them. Other than tiring easily he seems his normal happy self at the moment.

He had Advocate Wendy. We too have heard that occasionally some dogs react to it and we are still not convinced that it didn't trigger his lethargy, temp and diarrhoea. So guess he was one of the unlucky ones.The vet has sent a notification of his initial reaction and later symptoms to the company in case any other dogs suffer similar symptoms and reactions. We will never give a combined flea worm product to him again after this. Obviously not suitable for our pup even though thousands do fine with it.

One possibilty the vets are looking at is that he is in the early stages of an autoimmune disease. Hopefully this will not be the case and it is something quickly resolved. 

So glad Bodie is walking better and little Rosie has recovered. It is so scary having an ill pup. Much like a young child they go down hill fast but luckily also bounce back fairly quickly, usually.
Think we will see what Albie makes of the marrow bones. He loves dentastix and stuffed kongs.
Hope the October Pups have a good week.
Anne.


----------



## wdadswell

Anne-I'm glad Albie is feeling better. Maybe it takes a while for that stuff to get out of his system. I would be like you-I don't believe in coincidences. Praying there won't be any lingering after affects. Albie has such a sweet face! 

Nice to hear Rosie is feeling better too! Such a helpless feeling when our pups aren't feeling well.

Happy 7 months to the very handsome Jasper!!

50 lbs for Luna! Wow, she looked like she grew a lot! I've got to weigh Bodie. It's been quite a while.

Here's hoping for a better week, for our pups that are recovering!


----------



## JMME

Thanks everyone! Wow, Luna is sure getting big!!! 

I'm so sorry you are going through this with Albie. I hope you get some answers and good news soon! He is so handsome! 

Bodie is looking so grown up!  He really has the best expressions!!


----------



## IrisBramble

Oh my i should get some new pics of my Rosie Girl lol im so bad at it.

Shes feeling much better, her poop is pretty much ok now still kinda soft but better. 

shes back to her old self again, and on friday she has her spay surgery. 

Her next set of puppy classes start in a few weeks.

Did you all stop the 3 feeding a day at 6 months? if so we will be starting that on Monday.


----------



## LynnC

Dawn - I'm so glad Rosie's feeling better. Poor thing she'll need her strength for her surgery on Friday. I'm still feeding Luna 3X. She sooooo looks forward to all her meals . She's been so good about biting and today she was so bad. She kept jumping up and biting my arms, then my legs! I had to put her in her crate for time out! Little stinker testing, testing, testing!!!


----------



## JMME

I would love to see pictures of Rosie . I'm so glad she is feeling better! Big day for her on Friday! When we brought Jasper home at 20 weeks, our breeder already had him on two meals a day/ I think we transitioned Ripley around 4-5 months as well. We have had no problems with it  

Hahaha naughty Luna- maybe she is hitting that testing the waters teen phase?  Sometimes Ripley or Jasper get this look in their eyes and I know they are going to be naughty .


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

I am so glad Rosie is getting back to normal. Elsa only had one off day, and I was questioning everything...so I can imagine how distressing it was for you Dawn. 
Jasper is so handsome! Looks like he is filling out now.
Sounds like all the pups are doing good again. 
It's tick season here. Elsa was picking up almost a tick a day last week, so now we are avoiding wooded areas. Got to most of them within 24 hours. Without predators, the deer populations are high on the islands, thankfully, Lyme disease is very rare on the islands. I have only heard of one case of a person getting Lyme disease. 
Elsa had really good recall for quite a while, but now she is second guessing my commands. Must be the teen phase coming on.
Not sure if I can weigh her myself anymore, the last time was pretty awkward for both of us. But I am sure she is over 60 lbs.
On this trip she decided to try her voice out, barking at a tug boat going up the strait, lol.


----------



## IrisBramble

LynnC said:


> Dawn - I'm so glad Rosie's feeling better. Poor thing she'll need her strength for her surgery on Friday. I'm still feeding Luna 3X. She sooooo looks forward to all her meals . She's been so good about biting and today she was so bad. She kept jumping up and biting my arms, then my legs! I had to put her in her crate for time out! Little stinker testing, testing, testing!!!


Yeah Rosie does that too lol they are so testing the limits she loves biting feet she attacks my hubby's feet all the time little stinker lol she was good for so long and in the past month shes biting again.

Rosie loves all her meals too maybe ill hold off a few more weeks.

Speaking of putting away i just had to time out her in her xpen for "3x times your out" for biting my hubby's feet again lol


What dry food is everyone feeding their pups? do they also eat wet food? if so what kind?


----------



## IrisBramble

New pics of Rosie I took tonight she's such a ham


----------



## IrisBramble

More from tonight


----------



## LynnC

Love the picture of Elsa . 60 Lbs, wow. But she looks very proportionate. You are very lucky there's not much Lyme there. It is a huge problem here! My son had it in his teenage years and suffered terribly. Even had a Bells Palsy. Thank goodness he recovered and has even run 3 marathons (including Boston with the bombs!) since then. 
Sweet sissy Rosie . What a doll! I feed Luna just dry kibble no wet food. I use to wet her kibble a bit when she was younger but she doesn't like it wet anymore. I put some yogurt with fruit (bananas, blueberries) in her morning meal and pumpkin with veges (whatever we're having) for dinner. I feed her Natures Variety Instinct Salmon I like the salmon for the omega's. Good luck with Rosie Friday. I'll say a prayer.


----------



## JMME

Wow! Elsa is a beauty!  We are also dealing with Ticks and live in a pretty bad area for lymes. We had Ripley on K9 Advantix (worked well for us for years) and Jasper on Nexgard. We have had no problems with them attaching to Jasper, but we found two big ones latched onto Ripley! Both dogs are now on Nexgard and so far so good :crossing They just make my skin crawl!

I haven't seen recent pictures of Rosie, so that's a HUGE change!! She looks so grown up and like she is really filling out. She is just beautiful! As far as food goes, we are feeding Grandma Lucy's Artisan Freeze Dried dog food (this is a wet food when the water is added and I switch protein sources) for one meal and then Fromm Four Star Grain Free for Kibble for the second meal. I love the Fromm Four Star line because it's designed so that you can switch through flavors without having to transition them, so I order two different flavors at a time and rotate them! The dogs love both and do well! My breeder feeds Purina Pro-Plan Sport 20/30 and her dogs have good longevity (one of her females is 14.5 years). 

LynnC, that must have been a really scary experience for your family (the Boston marathon too!!). I'm glad to hear he is doing so well now!

The October pups are a pretty good looking bunch!  They are all starting to lose that puppy look


----------



## Baileysmommydog

Hi to everyone. Sorry. I just had a long message typed up, hit something on screen and lost it all. Argh!!

Having issues with barking. Lexi will bark at shayla and it's making me crazy. I'm sure it's making my neighbors crazy too! It's usually over a toy or something or she wants to play. Any suggestions?

We cook for our girls. We are supplementing with dry kibble ( about 1/4 cup) per meal. We are using blue Buffalo puppy brand. When it's gone, it's done. We fed our Bailey this way for 11 1/2 years so no reason to change. Girls just love their yogurt. Lexi will eat anything. Shayla is a little more selective. 

When Lexi stands up and puts her paws on my chest she is almost as tall as I am. Now I'm no giant just 5'3" but jeez she's a big girl. She was 6 months last Thursday. Scary to see how big she will be. 

Hope every one is doing well.


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Rosie is looking so grown up, even if she is the baby of the group, lol. 
Glad to know I am not the only one dealing with feet nipping issues. Must be another stage they are at. 
Elsa has been on 2 meals for a long time. She eats sparingly anyways. She is one of those dogs who will lose her appetite over any stressors. I put down 2 cups of food at a time. Somedays that's all she will get through. But most days it works out to twice in a day. Now that we take her on bigger walks and she does more swimming, that is when her appetite is truly triggered. Just yesterday, she fetched in the water until she actually slipped coming back in, so I said Enough. She seemed tired, but then on her own she cruises the shoreline of this small lake, swimming. Yanking out sunken sticks, swimming out to check what she sees on the water, a bug or a leaf coming up. She was like the energizer bunny that wouldn't quit. A true water dog.
I feed Elsa Merricks Salmon and Sweet Potato. I won't mix anything else in her kibble because my daughter's dog got to the point he wouldn't touch kibble unless it had extras in, so I have a separate bowl down for Elsa that get the goodies in it. Yogurt when I make smoothies, any dog friendly left overs she is allowed to have. Haven't bought a single can of dog food since we got her. 

Lexi looks so sweet. We also have a soft grey couch, and the Golden fur looks so pretty next to it.


----------



## IrisBramble

I shop at my local Wegmans and i use their Wegmans Nature Grain Free Turkey & Pea, my hubby likes to take one of her meals and give her the same food but wet. she also gets blueberries, strawberries, bananas and apples, plus sometimes yogurt and pumpkin. she also loves carrots.


----------



## wdadswell

What a beautiful shot of Elsa! Look at little Rosie!! All grown up and beautiful! I give Bodie Nutrition First dry along with fruits and veggies, which he loves! I feed him twice a day now, because if the dog walker takes them out, I don't want them eating. He would still eat 3 times, I'm sure.

Love that pic of Lexi! Bodie barks at Nala constantly,especially if she has something Bodie wants. Boy, he has a loud bark too. I'm sure we drive the neighbours crazy too. I keep hoping it's a passing phase-lol. The only way he stops, is giving him the toy, or if Nala runs!


----------



## Tiny R Astar

Wow I can't believe how grown up Rosie looks. Rosie, Elsa and Lexi are beautiful. Bodie looks very sleek and handsome too. He has a very expressive face. 
Afraid I have no suggestions other than trying to distract to stop the barking. Albie is a very quiet dog but he does this funny half howl half bark sound when ever a toy is stuck somewhere he can"t reach; makes us jump every time. 
Hope you all stay safe from those ticks don't sound nice at all.

We still have Albie on 3 meals we just send a tub to Cat and she is happy to feed him when he is at day care. Will leave him on 3 meals for now until he is fully recovered from his illness. 
We are about to move him onto Arden Grange. Have been looking at feeds for more active dogs. Before he was ill he was constantly on the move and looking for food long before meal times. Vet said he was a great shape but we want something which satisfies him longer so started researching field and trial and sport brands. 
We feed kibble which he likes with a little warm water and he likes yoghurt carrots and different fruits.We sometimes give him a little chicken or fish with his evening meal too.

Hope Rosie recovers well from her op tomorrow. 
We go back for his latest results on Saturday so hoping for some answers and some good news.


----------



## IrisBramble

UPDATE ON ROSIE!!!

She did great with her spay surgery and is recovering nicely at the office, she will be there until 330pm or so then home with her cone to rest more. i was so nervous that i cried in the parking lot lol 

so happy this is over.


----------



## LynnC

:--heart:Oh I'm sorry Dawn you were so nervous but I'm glad it's over & she's resting comfortably ! Give her a big hug when she gets home from sissy Luna


----------



## wdadswell

I'm so happy surgery went well for Rosie! This is where the x-pen is really going to come in handy! When I got Nala spayed, I had to tie her near me, so she wouldn't jump on anything. Being a terrier mix and I think part billy goat, she was a tough one to keep quiet.

Finally got to take Bodie swimming today! Soooo much fun!! He wasn't too sure at first, but once he got the hang of it, he was flying off the edge, to get the stick! I didn't get great pictures, with the sun behind me, but you can see him. He stirred up the water, flying into it. Maybe we'll have to try dock diving, when he gets older!


----------



## wdadswell

Here is one more from the park today! I just want to say, I love this thread!! We have such a wonderful group of people and pups on here!!


----------



## Tiny R Astar

So glad Rosie came through ok hope her recovery goes smoothly.
Oh Bodie looks like he had a great time swimming lovely photos. I love this thread too thanks to everyone for the endless support and ideas. 
Anne


----------



## IrisBramble

Everyone's pups are soooo cute 

Rosie is home she was crying when i picked her up i think she wanted out of there, shes at home i go in her xpen to hold her when she wants attention and she soaking it up my sister is here and she is loving having her around. 

she rested 2 hours when we got home.


----------



## Tiny R Astar

Give her a hug from us .Bet she is really pleased to be home.


----------



## LynnC

Dawn - So glad Rosie is home. Spoil her and give her lots of love 
Awe, Lexi and Elsa look so sweet on their soft comfy grey sofas! LOVE the expressions on both of their faces.
Yay, Bodie went swimming!!! Love the pic of him in the park. What a handsome boy!
I'm also enjoying sharing with everyone on this thread and learning so much. Thank you everyone :--heart:


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Glad Rosie is home safe and sound. 
Bodie looks like he had a great day. 
The October thread is an awesome group. I noticed a lot of other months don't take off like this one did, I really enjoying being a part of this thread. Hugs to all of you and your pups :heartbeat


----------



## IrisBramble

She did great she slept most of the time, i didn't even move her last night from her xpen to her crate. shes up today and back to her playful self wanting to play play play I've been trying to keep her calm but thats impossible. shes been looking at me like "what happened yesterday".


----------



## Tiny R Astar

Oh bless her, must be confusing for her. I can imagine you will have a tricky few weeks ahead keeping her calm when she is feeling better. Think a stock of marrow bones and chews will be needed. Hope its not too bad. So glad she is doing so well though.

We got great news yesterday, Albie's blood tests came back with slight abnormalities but had actually improved since the last lot, no cancer cells or autoimmune disease detected.
So vets have conferred and believe his anaemia and high white cell count were due to some sort of toxic / poison episode affecting his immune system and destroying red blood cells.They can't say what exactly caused it but POSSIBLE he had a severe reaction to some chemicals in the the flea worm product. They are going to run some allergy tests when he is fully recovered as we need to ensure he isn't exposed to the same chemicals again. No flea worm products at all for him till we are sure it is safe to give .Vets can't say how long it will take to fully recover but he is doing well and starting to get his stamina and energy back.
Sooo relieved it isn't cancer or a chronic illness.
Celebrated with his first marrow bone and he loved it.
Thanks for your support everyone it has meant such a lot over the last few worrying weeks. 
Anne.


----------



## LynnC

Anne - That is wonderful news for Albie, and you . And I'm so glad he's feeling better! That is so scary about the flea/worm product. We want to protect our babies and keep them safe yet sometimes it's a fine line. I'm sure Albie knows by now you would do anything to help and protect him. 
Dawn - I hope Rosie continues to recover and is back to her usual self 

Happy Mothers Day Everyone! Enjoy a beautiful day with your furry and or human children :--heart:


----------



## IrisBramble

Happy Mothers Day to All!!!!


I hope all the pups are good and enjoying the nice sunny day.

Rosie is good very playful hard to keep her calm but frequent trips inside her xpen for naps helps.


----------



## wdadswell

Anne that is awesome news!! I am so relieved for you!! So glad Albie is getting his energy back!! 

Dawn-that's great Rosie is being good!! Just tell her, the quieter she is, the quicker she'll heal and then the cone comes off!!

Hope everyone is enjoying Mothers Day!!


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Happy Mother's Day all. Glad it's good news for Albie. I hope you get to figure out what he reacted to. Hopefully fleas won't be an issue for you while you are figuring this out.


----------



## Amystelter

Elsa Cholla's Mom said:


> Glad Rosie is home safe and sound.
> Bodie looks like he had a great day.
> The October thread is an awesome group. I noticed a lot of other months don't take off like this one did, I really enjoying being a part of this thread. Hugs to all of you and your pups :heartbeat




Louie was a sept pup and the thread didn't take off at all. I come to this one now. Hope you all don't mind. Louie is just over 8 months -


----------



## LynnC

Amystelter said:


> Louie was a sept pup and the thread didn't take off at all. I come to this one now. Hope you all don't mind. Louie is just over 8 months -


Of course not . Welcome Amystelter and Louie! When in September was Louie born? How is everything going with him?

We had the worse night EVER with Luna!!! I'm debating whether I should call the vet or not. My son came over yesterday with his 1 1/2 YO german shepherd/lab mix and he and Luna played and played and played ALL day! It was beautiful weather here and they ran outside chasing each other, rolling and playing catch. Last night in her crate she whined ALL NIGHT! We took her out 3X and she finally did poop so I thought OK that was it, but nooooo ! She cried for hours! Now this morning she did not eat her breakfast! She pooped again, it is a bit runny but not really diarrhea. Other than that she seems fine just a bit tired (we all are after last night). Maybe she played too hard and is just sore??? Poor thing, that is so unlike her my heart breaks.


----------



## Amystelter

LynnC said:


> Of course not . Welcome Amystelter and Louie! When in September was Louie born? How is everything going with him?
> 
> 
> 
> We had the worse night EVER with Luna!!! I'm debating whether I should call the vet or not. My son came over yesterday with his 1 1/2 YO german shepherd/lab mix and he and Luna played and played and played ALL day! It was beautiful weather here and they ran outside chasing each other, rolling and playing catch. Last night in her crate she whined ALL NIGHT! We took her out 3X and she finally did poop so I thought OK that was it, but nooooo ! She cried for hours! Now this morning she did not eat her breakfast! She pooped again, it is a bit runny but not really diarrhea. Other than that she seems fine just a bit tired (we all are after last night). Maybe she played too hard and is just sore??? Poor thing, that is so unlike her my heart breaks.




Thanks so much for the warm welcome. I've been on the forum for some time now and really like it, just still figuring where I fit in. Louie was born 9/2 and he has a sister Lucy who was born in January. Both golden's. Then I have benji who is an 8 year old Shi Zu. 

Lucy was crate trained but Louie would have nothing to do with it so I didn't force it. He did ok. I know how the whining goes though. 

This forum saved me tons in vet bills. I am one to worry too. Now I wait a day or two with issues. It's just we love these guys so much, right

Looking forward to getting to know more of you and your pups


----------



## Tiny R Astar

Welcome Amystelter and Louie, great name for a pup. 
LynnC hope Luna is feeling better, do you think she has pulled a muscle playing. Has she stopped whining during the day? Is she eating drinking and moving ok now?
We now know Albie doesnt like his bedroom crate when it is warm. Over past week when its been nice weather(at last) he has whined when put in and around 1am then almost hourly. Took us a few nights of taking him out fruitlessly, offering drinks etc to figure he just wanted out of the crate so he could lay on a cool floor rather than his bed. He was fine last night when it is cooler not a sound all night. 
Hope she is Ok. 
Anne


----------



## wdadswell

Hi Amy! Welcome to you and Louie!! Pictures please! Love your avatar of your babies! My daughter has a Shitzu that is 10. They are wonderful little dogs!

Lynn, I hope Luna is ok?? You would think she would have been extremely tired, after playing all day. Did she settle today?

I chickened out on the new format already and went back to the old one.


----------



## IrisBramble

LynnC said:


> Of course not . Welcome Amystelter and Louie! When in September was Louie born? How is everything going with him?
> 
> We had the worse night EVER with Luna!!! I'm debating whether I should call the vet or not. My son came over yesterday with his 1 1/2 YO german shepherd/lab mix and he and Luna played and played and played ALL day! It was beautiful weather here and they ran outside chasing each other, rolling and playing catch. Last night in her crate she whined ALL NIGHT! We took her out 3X and she finally did poop so I thought OK that was it, but nooooo ! She cried for hours! Now this morning she did not eat her breakfast! She pooped again, it is a bit runny but not really diarrhea. Other than that she seems fine just a bit tired (we all are after last night). Maybe she played too hard and is just sore??? Poor thing, that is so unlike her my heart breaks.


I wonder what could be wrong maybe she pulled something? i hope she feels better.


----------



## IrisBramble

wdadswell said:


> Anne that is awesome news!! I am so relieved for you!! So glad Albie is getting his energy back!!
> 
> Dawn-that's great Rosie is being good!! Just tell her, the quieter she is, the quicker she'll heal and then the cone comes off!!
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying Mothers Day!!


Amazingly enough she never needed the cone she doesn't lick it except in the morning just a bit to clean it off i guess. the wound looks really really good. I'm still giving her pain meds the doc said to finish them.


----------



## IrisBramble

tonight Rosie was a stinker she bit me and my husband for no reason, not like a mean bite but you know it still hurts then acted all cute like "what you gonna do" shes so bad lol then on the way out the door after her dinner she just decided to pee every where i know these things happen.


----------



## LynnC

Thanks everyone for well wishes. Luna was a little quiet today. She didn't want breakfast and pretty much napped all morning (probably from being up all night). I gave her lunch and seemed interested and ate it all. Then 2 hours up later threw it ALL up!!! I'm thinking maybe yesterday when off leash in the woods she ate something??? She seems fine now, I just gave her some banana at dinner time. She did have one BM tonight and it was normal. Hopefully it was just a tummy ache and she'll get a good nights sleep & be better tomorrow. 
Dawn - Rosie is so taking advantage of her condition . Don't blame her I did the same with my family after my last surgery, hehe
Amystetler - it sounds like you sure have your hands full! 2 puppies, OMG! Poor Benji . Look forward to hearing all about their adventures. 
Anne - Does Albie give you a hard time about going back in his crate after being let out to sleep? That's always my fear with Luna that if I let her out she'll just protest harder the next time???
Wendy - how do you go back to the old format? I'm stumbling through the new one.


----------



## Baileysmommydog

Welcome Amy and Louie. I sure hope Luna is feeling better. Last week we had a super hot day and Lexi was sick during the night. She threw up twice. She did fine the next day. 

I'm having lots of issues with her barking. She barks at Shayla if she wants Shay To play, etc. It's making me crazy. If I call her she ignores me, or worse yet when I tell her to stop, she then barks at me. I'm sure it's making my neighbors crazy. Let's just get past this stage. She's also digging to China in my flower beds. OY! What is it with pups and mud? My two small bunches of tulips have been gnawed off to ground level. I finally put a small fence up but I think it's too late for the tulips. :-(

Hope everyone had a good weekend. I'm open to any suggestions about the barking. Shayla will play fetch till she drops but Lexi has no interest in the ball. So distracting her is tough. She is one very stubborn head strong girl.


----------



## Amystelter

Baileysmommydog said:


> Welcome Amy and Louie. I sure hope Luna is feeling better. Last week we had a super hot day and Lexi was sick during the night. She threw up twice. She did fine the next day.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having lots of issues with her barking. She barks at Shayla if she wants Shay To play, etc. It's making me crazy. If I call her she ignores me, or worse yet when I tell her to stop, she then barks at me. I'm sure it's making my neighbors crazy. Let's just get past this stage. She's also digging to China in my flower beds. OY! What is it with pups and mud? My two small bunches of tulips have been gnawed off to ground level. I finally put a small fence up but I think it's too late for the tulips. :-(
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone had a good weekend. I'm open to any suggestions about the barking. Shayla will play fetch till she drops but Lexi has no interest in the ball. So distracting her is tough. She is one very stubborn head strong girl.




Let's meet up in China for tea


----------



## LynnC

Thank goodness we all had a good night sleep last night! Luna didn't make a peep all night. She seems to be better this morning, nipping the back of my legs and herding me around ! Though she's still not interested in her food. She did eat her banana though. Hopefully whatever is was is past her now .
Lexi looks so cute on her comfy grey sofa . Luna LOVES digging also. We'll join you and Amystelter for tea ! Sorry Donna, I have no advice about barking. Thats one thing I've never had a problem with. I know one of my friends had a problem in particular with one neighbor complaining. She ended up getting her (the dog not the neighbor  ) a "bark collar" ???? Hopefully Lexi will just outgrow it!
Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Tiny R Astar

Hi All
Rosie sounds to be doing well Dawn, but cheeky girl biting you!
Lynn Albie always goes back in his crate fine and last few nights its been cooler and he hasn't stirred all night. 
We have left the kitchen crate door open last few days. He is usually in for half an hour to an hour from when our son goes to school and Cat collects him for day care a few days each week. Afraid I moved absolutely everything off surfaces so don"t know if he would have chewed things given the chance but Cat said he was asleep on the rug when she arrived.
Think we will just go for it now and take downstairs crate away. He is fine when we are in so going to see how he does when we are out. Having him sleep out of the crate the few nights it was hot gave us hope that he wouldn"t chew duvets etc but going to try downstairs first then think about leaving bedroom crate open. Fingers crossed. 
Albie loves to dig in sand he would definitrly dig to China.
Afraid no experience with stopping barking. Think I read best thing was to ignore. Would it work if you led Shayla away and you ignored Lexi when she barked perhaps? Sorry no other suggestions. Hope it is a phase that passes quickly.
Look how grown up Albie has become! This was taken in the garden on Sunday.


----------



## IrisBramble

Everyone's pups are looking good, and so big i cannot believe we started out with such little puppies and now look they are half the size they will end up at.

Rosie's out and about right now as my kids grandparents are over and shes so bitey she keeps biting them lol shes so bad good news is she goes back for puppy level 2 classes on Sunday so back to that. Her wound is good and tonight is her last pain pill so we go back on the 19th for a wound check and thats it.

I hope everyone's pups are well today, sorry i dont write or quote a personal message to each one, im mighty tired tonight but xo to all of them.


----------



## wdadswell

What a gorgeous pic of Albie!! Love the backdrop!
So glad Luna is doing better, Lynn. If you go to the bottom of this page on the left, it gives you 3 options-full-mobile and classic forum. Just pick the classic. Think I'm just set in my ways, or lazy! 

Bodie is still driving me nuts, with his barking at Nala too. She doesn't like it either. He likes to grab her by the scruff too, which I don't allow. I separate them, when I can't take it anymore. To me, it just seems like the impatience of youth. I've just put up more fencing for my gardens, as well and filled in my pond. They've got the baby pool to play in now.


----------



## JMME

I’ve been slacking posting on here! Right in the middle of finals for both my husband and I, which of course means lots of studying and paper writing! The dogs are starting to get antsy haha - the picture I posted is pretty much how my entire day is going. Jasper keeps laying on my keyboard, trying to push my hands to pet him, or just sitting in front of me staring. It sounds like some of us are starting to hit that teen phase lol. Jasper is doing really well – we have officially put away the baby gates and he is only crated when we are gone for longer periods. 

Welcome Amystelter! I love how this thread has stayed going too. It’s a so fun watching everyone’s pups. We definitely have a great group  

I’m glad to hear Rosie’s surgery went well and that she is recovering well. I’m definitely not looking forward to doing that with Jasper – his will have to be similar to a spay since he has an undescended testicle. That’s amazing that she didn’t need the cone! Makes your life a lot easier  

I’m so Happy to hear that Albie is okay! That’s really scary that it could have been flea medicine – hopefully you figure out the exact cause soon. He has grown so much and is SUCH a handsome boy! How much does he weigh? And congrats on getting rid of one crate. That’s really exciting! 

Shayla looks so sweet in that picture! She has huge paws! I’m sorry to hear about the barking. Our corgi was a barker and I never could get him to fully stop. Thankfully I did manage to get it to the point that it was only when he was really excited (like someone knocking on the door). I learned that for him, I had to put him away before people came and if I was gone for long, I would leave him in the quietest room with the radio on. It worked! If he was barking at my roommate’s dog, I would just separate them for a little while. Maybe when Shayla is too excited, a time out would work?

I’m glad Luna is doing better! Have you tried any bland food like rice and chicken? It’s never fun when they have upset tummys. I can imagine that the whining was really stressful too!:frown2:

Wdadswell, thanks for the tip! I don’t know how I feel about this new layout lol. Bodie sure is getting big!! He looks like he has a lot of coat too. Ripley is a digger and never grew out of it haha. He also loves pulling up clumps of grass/dirt as he runs…. So I still have to watch him with that!


----------



## Amystelter

*Couple of pics*

Here is Louie on Friday -


----------



## Amystelter

*Gotcha Day*

October 2015


----------



## Amystelter

Good luck on your finals! Soon it will be done and believe it or not you will miss it?


----------



## Tiny R Astar

Hi All
Louie is gorgeous very handsome boy , incredible how fast they grow isn"t it.

Good luck with the finals JMME I remember how intense it is but its true you do miss it when you are done. Just think of the lovely relaxing walks you can enjoy when you are finished. Jasper's expression is fantastic he looks very handsome and definitely ready for mischief!
Albie is 28.4 kg now he seems to be slowing down with weight gain. How does that compare to the other October Pups?
The dry stone wall in the picture is our back garden boundary. Luckily he has never been tempted to go over it because he would have no trouble leaping over it now! 

Nala and Bodie are lucky having a baby pool bet they love it. Guess he is liking being bigger than his sister and thinking he can be boss. Lovely picture of the two.
Hope you got a good nights sleep Dawn and hope Rosie settles back down soon.
We will have to make a decision soon about Albie re neutering as he will not be able to stay in day care if he starts pestering the girls. It"s good to hear how quickly Rosie is healing.
Love to all.


----------



## wdadswell

Love Jasper's look! He has that-I'm waiting patiently. Good luck from me too!
I gate Bodie in the kitchen, when I go to work and he's good. Just don't trust him, to have full access yet. He still likes to eat inedible objects!

Amy-Louie is beautiful!! I love his colour! What a sweet face!

Anne, that is one thing I can say about Goldens-they are not jumpers, thank goodness! Now my Nala is a phenomenal jumper! Your wall wouldn't stand a chance with her! I would think Bodie has to be 60 lbs. I need to get him weighed.

Hope Luna and Rosie are doing well today!
Wendy


----------



## LynnC

Hi All - Everyones pups seem be doing well  . LOVE all the pics. 
JMME good luck with your finals. I guess its good you & your husband are having them together. That way neither feels neglected . Jasper is a doll, how can you resist that face!
Wendy - Bodie & Nala are too cute. They must love their kiddie pool . How's the barking going?
Anne - Thats a beautiful picture of Albie! I could be wrong but I think Luna would jump right over that wall. If she couldn't she definitely would then dig under the wall . If I did my math right that would make Albie about 63 lbs?? We weighed Luna a few weeks ago and she was 50 lbs. I do think she's a little on the petite side.
AmyStelter - Louie is so handsome. He looks so grown up. Its amazing the difference a month makes.
Dawn - I'm glad Rosie is healing so well. We did Basic Obedience 2 with Luna and I'm thinking about doing it again.
Luna seems to be back to herself. I think she probably just ate something that upset her tummy. I really wish she would stop putting everything in her mouth! Can't imagine life without her :--heart:
Have a great night


----------



## Amystelter

Louie is a month plus older than all your pups but he weighed in at 72lbs last vet visit. He's gone be a BIG boy like his daddy. Lucy is the same weight but quite a shorter and more filled out, she's my little peanut. Benj is just a bug

Benji is a barker, I use the hose to threaten him in the summer and he'll stop but now in spring it's becoming a problem for me too. The pet store has a product that is a high pitched siren. Guess it grabs there attention and stops them for barking. I may try it and will let you know. Might work for Lexi. 

I saw Rosie is spayed, I did Lucy at 6 months. Louie can't go back to daycare until he's fixed. I am hesitant because he is only 8 months but I need that day to wear those to out so I get at least one peaceful evening

Louie is not a huge chewer but Lucy was. They all have free range of most of the house during the day. I put up a bird feed right outside my front window so they watch the birds all day when I am at work.

Thank you all for being so welcoming and for the compliments!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tucker II

Here is Tucker born 10/15/2015. He now weighs 72lbs








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Baileysmommydog

Hi all. Hope everyone is doing well. Love the pics of Louie. What nice colouring. Handsome. Love the pic of Tucker. Big boy. Lexi was 51 lbs a couple of weeks ago. Her mom was 80 and dad was 100. Lexi is going to be a big girl. 

We had a rough night last night. Lexi had the runs. She frantically wanted out. She made it outside. Poor girl. Has been runny all day. She must've picked up something on the walk last night. She didn't mess in her crate today. She has an appetite, she's drinking, she's playing, she's barking and she still has attitude. Hoping it works through her system quickly. 

Hope your all having a good week.


----------



## JMME

Thanks everyone! I did miss undergrad in some ways after I started working; however, I’m not convinced I will feel the same about this program haha. We shall see!  The boys will get to go swimming tomorrow, so that will tire them out.  On a side note – Jasper’s head is getting huge! I swear the rest of him is staying the same and his head just keeps getting bigger lol. Also, how much food is everyone feeding their pups?

Amystelter, I see that you are in Milwaukee. I live in Illinois, but I commute to Milwaukee for school. Louie sure is big! Definitely has us beat!  I wonder what his final weight will be. He is beautiful btw. 

Albie seems like a great weight! Did you remove the crate yet? How is it going?

That’s great that Bodie is doing so well in the kitchen! I am definitely a fan of playing it safe when it comes to that haha.

I’m glad Luna is back to normal.  50lbs seems like a a good weight and I’m sure she still has more growing/filling out to do.

Welcome Tucker! He is adorable! 

I’m sorry to hear about poor Lexi.  It seems like it has been a rough month for GI problems with the October pups! I hope she is better soon.


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Hello everyone, you have all been busy on this page, Lol. Welcome Amy, Louise and Lucy too. Sorry to hear about Lexi's issues. Elsa has the same thing right now. it the first time she has had the runs since I got her. I wonder if it is the age they are at? Elsa you to mouths lots of stuff, but now she is actually eating things at random, and has started the game of trying to woof it down before I can get into her mouth to see what she's got. 
Elsa is 62. 5 lbs now. Hugs to everyone and their pups.


----------



## Tucker II

JMME said:


> Thanks everyone! I did miss undergrad in some ways after I started working; however, I’m not convinced I will feel the same about this program haha. We shall see!  The boys will get to go swimming tomorrow, so that will tire them out.  On a side note – Jasper’s head is getting huge! I swear the rest of him is staying the same and his head just keeps getting bigger lol. Also, how much food is everyone feeding their pups?
> 
> Amystelter, I see that you are in Milwaukee. I live in Illinois, but I commute to Milwaukee for school. Louie sure is big! Definitely has us beat!  I wonder what his final weight will be. He is beautiful btw.
> 
> Albie seems like a great weight! Did you remove the crate yet? How is it going?
> 
> That’s great that Bodie is doing so well in the kitchen! I am definitely a fan of playing it safe when it comes to that haha.
> 
> I’m glad Luna is back to normal.  50lbs seems like a a good weight and I’m sure she still has more growing/filling out to do.
> 
> Welcome Tucker! He is adorable!
> 
> I’m sorry to hear about poor Lexi.  It seems like it has been a rough month for GI problems with the October pups! I hope she is better soon.


I feed my Tucker 5-6 1/4 cups of food per day, That is what the dog food recommendations is for a pup weighing 60-80lbs. I break that up into 3 feedings(breakfast, lunch and dinner), but I think he is packing a bit to much weight. I am going to twice a day feedings.


----------



## Allie

Bailey will be -4- in October 2016!

She's a funny girl - she has picked her Presidential pick and growls at the TV when she sees one in particular. It's a low growl but it's definitely there when she see that person - I won't get political here - but it's hilarious!

She also growls at the TV when she sees what she considers a "bad" person - like someone trying to break into a house, a person that doing ANYTHING bad! It is funny that what we consider bad behavior - she does too!

She is a very sweet girl and we adore her.
We currently are helping a family member out with their Maltese. They have been in hospital for a couple of weeks and until they are able to care for their dog again, he is living with us. Bailey and Teddy (the Maltese) are getting along famously!

We are dealing with a skin irritation, I think it's my fault, I changed dog shampoo and I'm pretty sure that's the culprit! Yikes, what a bad decision to change shampoo on Bailey - I caused her skin irritation - and her misery.


----------



## Allie

Tucker II said:


> I feed my Tucker 5-6 1/4 cups of food per day, That is what the dog food recommendations is for a pup weighing 60-80lbs. I break that up into 3 feedings(breakfast, lunch and dinner), but I think he is packing a bit to much weight. I am going to twice a day feedings.


I feed Bailey, a 4 yo - 2x a day - 2 cups at a time. She does get hungry I'm sure between - I'm wondering if I should change it up and split the AM and PM feeding and give her some in the mid-day??
I do feed her veggies and fruits around the day as well as treats. She loves her veggies and fruits!
She is just right at 62#.


----------



## IrisBramble

Lynn- glad to see Luna is back to her self!!!!!
JMME- i wish you the best in school!!!! i miss college i always loved all my classes that went with my degree they were the best. 
Elsa Cholla's mom- Elsa is a big girl, very pretty.
Baileysmom i hope Lexi feels better.
Tucker 11 welcome to thread, Tucker is so cute.
Amy- My daycare has the same rules females 6 months and older must be spayed.

if i missed anyone im sorry hugs and love to all the pups

Rosie is still healing very well, i cant wait till her appt on the 19th i wanna give her a bath she stinks lol 

it was quite hot in the house today no air moving so i put on the ceiling fan for her and she was terrified poor thing. shes ok now, its been to cold to put in the AC units yet. 

My foot surgery is creeping up i get it done of the 24th and i fully plan on attending my sons 1st choir concert the next night, im a rebel lol


----------



## TiffanyGolden

*7 months old*

Hi y'all! It's been a while since I have needed to post in the October 2015 thread, I hope everyone is doing well! 

I have made it safely to Colorado, and who was I welcomed by as I walked through the door... Dukers! 

It had been a month since I saw Duke and Zack last, and Duke is now 7 months old. He is a bit overweight now. In fact he doesn't even have a waist anymore 
Zack's family visited a while ago and they continuously fed him whatever, this could be table scraps, sometimes bacon grease, and other fatty foods. Zack has also never been one to measure Duke's food intake. Zack was saying he was getting 6 cups a day!! I went bonkers when I heard 6 cups, I began to worry! I'm making sure while I'm here to have Zack stick to 3 cups a day--1.5 cups twice a day. I also am making sure that he only gets carrots as snacks throughout the day to make up for his before eating of 2 cups, three times a day. Although Zack exercises Duke on walks at least three times a day, he just needs to shed a few pounds. Other than that, Duke is doing extremely well! I love it here and Duke and I went for a walk while Zack was at work. Duke's coat hasn't gotten much darker but it has gotten a lot longer!

Here are some pictures of today!


----------



## wdadswell

This is so cool!! Welcome to Tucker 11 and Bailey!! Love this thread so much!!
Bodie has the same birthday as Tucker and will be 7 months on the 15th too. His only brother is called Tucker as well!

Atta girl Tiffany!! You get after Zack! Go buy him a measuring scoop! Lol. Tell him bacon grease will give him pancreatitis and expensive Vet bills. Duke has changed a lot! Look at that coat! He's so handsome!

Speaking of food, I give Bodie 1 1/2 cups twice a day with fruits and veggies at night. He gets 1 small marrow bone and I usually give him a big chewy treat in the middle of the day. I'm paranoid after that huge growth spurt at 4 1/2 months, when he went lame.

This is so weird-Bodie had tummy troubles too, for a few days as well! A couple days of chicken and rice straightened him out. Hope Elsa and Lexi feel better soon!

Glad Rosie is doing well Dawn. Now we are going to have to get you to take it easy soon!

Bodie loves his kiddy pool! I highly recommend one!


----------



## IrisBramble

Wdadwell- that picture is priceless hes looking at you "what did i do" lol 
Tiffany- i hope duke goes back to his regular eating schedule. 

I'm getting a kiddie pool for our back yard, im sure Rosie will love it, it just needs to stay hot around here, its been so cold for this time of year and very rainy.


----------



## Amystelter

IrisBramble said:


> Lynn- glad to see Luna is back to her self!!!!!
> JMME- i wish you the best in school!!!! i miss college i always loved all my classes that went with my degree they were the best.
> Elsa Cholla's mom- Elsa is a big girl, very pretty.
> Baileysmom i hope Lexi feels better.
> Tucker 11 welcome to thread, Tucker is so cute.
> Amy- My daycare has the same rules females 6 months and older must be spayed.
> 
> if i missed anyone im sorry hugs and love to all the pups
> 
> Rosie is still healing very well, i cant wait till her appt on the 19th i wanna give her a bath she stinks lol
> 
> it was quite hot in the house today no air moving so i put on the ceiling fan for her and she was terrified poor thing. shes ok now, its been to cold to put in the AC units yet.
> 
> My foot surgery is creeping up i get it done of the 24th and i fully plan on attending my sons 1st choir concert the next night, im a rebel lol




My daycare let Louie stay until just recently, apparently he started liking the ladies. Oh he's such a stud - bout your smelly dog (lol), natures miracle has an odor control spray. I love it for in-between baths. There is also a no rinse shampoo that you could try spotting. Good luck, so happy she is dong better.

Happy birthday tucker!


----------



## Amystelter

I put my kiddie pool in the ground where the dogs were digging. I'm going to boarder it with some pavers so it looks nice. Sure hope they will use it. First summer for Louie [emoji1]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiny R Astar

Hi All 
Great to hear from you Tiffany Golden, glad you are getting some time with Zack and Duke. Duke looks to be tall now. I love the fact his coat is still so curly. :smile2:

JMME Albie is doing really well out of his crate when left alone. He has had the kitchen and hall to roam in and so far nothing chewed or moved. 

So glad Bodie is better it is strange that so many of the pups have experienced abdominal problems over the last few weeks. I love his expression in his little pool. We have one that size which we have filled with sand for him.

Glad Luna and Lexi are ok too.Albie can't resist sticks and will try grab and chew even the smallest twig during walks.
Welcome Tucker II and Bailey. Handsome Tucker is just 2 days older than Albie so good to compare their size and weight. Bailey looks very intelligent in her photo I love the fact she barks at the badies on TV.

Dawn hope your surgery goes well. You will have to get the family to look after you so you can rest your foot. Hope you get an end of row seat at your son's choir concert. Rosie sounds to be recovering brilliantly. I'd send you some air freshener if I could to tide you over until she can get a bath. Not long now till her appointment.
Love to all have a good weekend.
Anne.


----------



## LynnC

Hello All - Boy has this thread been busy! Welcome to Tucker and Bailey. What dolls . Wow Tucker is 72 LBS, what a big boy. Bailey sounds like she has a good sense of humor (hilarious - is that a clue? maybe Hillaryous???) .

What's up with these October pups with all the tummy problems??? Poor Lexi, Bodie and Elsa. Hopefully it will pass as quickly as Luna's did.

Tiffany its so nice to hear about Duke. Duke and Zack must have been so glad to see you. Separation is difficult but reunions are priceless. Love the pics of Duke, he's a cutie even with few extra Lbs .

Bodie looks so sweet in his kiddie pool. I think we may have to get one, though I like the idea of filling it with sand. Maybe that will keep Luna out of my flower beds?

Good boy Albie! You're earning your independence! I don't think I'm ready to give Luna her freedom yet. She always seems like she up to something, the only exception is when she's sleeping!

Dawn so glad Rosie is recuperating so well. I hope you'll have help at home after your surgery. Sounds like you'll have a lot on your plate.

Luna is doing well. I called the vet yesterday to see when we can go to 2 meals. Her response was "about a month ago!". Who knew. So tomorrow we'll start to eliminate her mid-day meal. She really enjoys her food so we'll see how that goes. Wish me luck! No plans this weekend, just a quiet one. Looks like rain tomorrow but Sunday's supposed to be nice. Hopefully we'll get some walks in.

Love hearing about all the pups . Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Good to see Duke again, he is the fluffy ruffles of the group, lol. Ugh on the bacon grease and the 6 cups of food a day. Elsa is on 4 cups plus biscuits and treats, and I have been trying out 1 1/2- 2 times a day, since she is slowing her growth rate a bit.
Bodie looks like he is getting so big. Nice he has his own pool to cool down in. 
Hello Tucker and Bailey  
I have to admit in the past, I was bad with giving dogs the things we don't eat, but not anymore. I wasn't going to give Elsa human food at all, but with my husband, who is still entertaining the old world thinking, I was doomed to be the bad guy. So now Elsa gets a bit of what I am eating, but if I have a hamburger, she gets a chunk of the meat, not a piece of condiment soaked bread. And she gets a piece of cheese when we have pizza, a chunk of egg when we have eggs. 

Elsa recovered from her runs in about 36 hours, but then today, she went for the grossest of gross. On our way back from town, which was a long day, we caught a 9:20 ferry over and a 3:45 back. She refused the 2 times I tried to take her pee. So on the way home we stopped at a quarry lake to let Elsa let off some steam. On the walk back to the truck she got off the trail into human crap! I forced a crap covered cone out of her mouth once, and then because my hands were contaminated, I asked hubby to grab the leash, she got it again, and when I shook her mouth out, the cone was gone! I don't know if I lost track of it or she swallowed it. Argh. I am expecting runs again, oyvay. 
Last night for the first time, she grabbed meat off the counter right beside me. Got it back from her right away, been so careful trying to make sure counter surfing never pays off for her. Elsa is definitely in teen mode. Can't believe we are going to go get another puppy in two and a half weeks. My husband's pup will be 8 weeks old by then end of the first week in June. So here we go again!


----------



## Tiny R Astar

Elsa you cheeky girl! He he, they are so quick aren't they and now they are big enough to reach up and see what we have on the kitchen counter. Albie hasn't managed to get anything since pinching that burger, but he still tries on occasion.
Oh dear I hope Elsa doesn't end up with the runs, that is gross, person could at least have tried to cover it rather than just leave it exposed. Hope she is ok and doesn't get ill again. Sounds like a packed day in town did she sleep through the evening ?
It must be exciting now your new pup is nearly ready to come home. Hope Elsa takes to her new friend quickly. You are brave though! You are in for a hectic few months. But I still envy you, those early puppy days are priceless despite the intensity. 
Have you picked out names?
I have to say throughout my whole life, my family have always had dogs, I couldn't imagine never having one around but we have only ever had one. Albie has been, and is so amazing I started thinking months ago that we should get another but the cost is a sticking point. Our son goes to uni in the Autumn so Albie will be going to day care 4 days a week, he loves it there with the masses of free running space and canine pals so I would not like to reduce his hours or limit him to a walk now he has tasted the freedom. It would be very expensive to pay for 2 dogs though and uni fees are much cheaper here than places like the US but still expensive. So he is going to be our only dog for next few years. He seems happy with life though so I will just have to be patient and wait for another pup.
Lovely day here so off for a nice long walk.


----------



## LynnC

What a naughty dog Elsa!! Poor mom . Times like that my husband would say to me "remind me why we have this dog again!" Hopefully you both won't get sick. People are so disappointing sometimes, disgusting! Did I miss something? Your getting another puppy!!! How exciting, his & hers . What kind of dog? Is it another golden? I love having 2 dogs. I never would have imagined that I would loose both my dogs in 2 months. We got Luna after my dog Cosmo passed in November. I thought Luna would have a little time with my dog Harley but she passed 2 weeks after Luna came home . I'm sure we'll get another dog one day. 
Anne - you are so right about the expenses. It's outrageous how expensive colleges are. Some of these kids come out in so much debt and then can't even find a job! Thats great Albie loves his daycare. I haven't found one here that I feel comfortable leaving Luna at. Albie probably enjoys being an only child . We had Harley for 3 years and then got Cosmo. I swear sometimes she would give me this look like, why did we get him???
So much for rain??? It's a beautiful morning so going for a walk. 
Have a great day everyone.
Here's Luna counter-surfing this morning!


----------



## IrisBramble

Everyone is so busy, i hope all the pups have a good weekend 

Lynn so glad to hear Luna is better i guess i should be changing Rosie to 2 meals a day i'll ask her vet on Thursday when she has her wound check.

Elsa- good luck with a another pup, what kind? and yucky about the mishap in the woods i hope every thing is better today

Albie is so cute, thanks for the good wishes for my surgery im lucky to have my hubby and my mom to help out.

i had to help hubby shoot a prom last night and today we have 2 wrestling shows so Rosie has been spending time with her "mom-mom" my mom who spoils her and lets her do whatever within reason lol 

3 days after my surgery were taking a memorial weekend trip to NC for a big wrestling show and we are bringing Rosie with us we will be gone 2-3 nights they have a awesome pet friendly hotel right near the venue.


----------



## Amystelter

Is there a rumor bout a new puppy. Can't wait for pics and adventure stories!

Bout adventure, NY, whoo hoo! Be sure to make a sign saying hi to all your GR forum friends and wake up early to be at the today show,in will be watching for crutches. Good luck with surgery. I recently had my hip replaced. The worrying ended up being the worst part

JMME, UWM? I am a Alverno alum. 

Really like the thread, it rocks! Great pics. Bad counter surfer but was a great pic. 

Hope everyone has a nice weekend. Thoughts and prayers forward for the best surgery outcome


----------



## wdadswell

Love that serious look on Luna's face!! Hmmm, now what do I want?? 
Oh Elsa! Your poor Mom!! What we do for our dogs!! 
I seem to remember it's a husky pup your hubby wanted?? I hope you share some pics when the new arrival comes!
Anne-that's wonderful Albie gets to go to a daycare that gives them so much freedom. We don't have anything like that here. Not that I could use it anyway. I'm out the door at 3:45 am, but my dog walker only charges 5$ extra for the second dog, so it's not too bad.
Amy do you have a dog walker come in now? I'm hoping Bodie doesn't become too studly, as I don't want to neuter him, if I don't have to.
They are calling for snow here tonight, believe it, or not! Ugh
Have a great night all!!


----------



## Baileysmommydog

Hope everyone is having a good weekend. The snow missed us. We only had a light dusting. Two pups is very busy. There is only 4.5 months between Shayla and Lexi. Shayla will hit the one year mark on June 13th. 

Isn't it amazing what we pull out of our dogs mouths when we are out walking. Rocks, sticks, dead furry things, crap, and things that remain unidentifiable. We don't even hesitate. Lexi's latest treasure is dandelions. She snaps those yellow heads up as fast as she can. I try to keep her off the lawns that have been sprayed but most of them don't have dandelions. I'm wondering if that is what made her sick with the runs? She had another episode last night but seems better today. 

I was also wondering if you guys brush your dogs teeth? We brush Lexi's and Shayla's teeth every night. Shayla is really good about it and Lexi is learning. We are still doing the finger brushing. I found with our old gal Bailey it made a huge difference and she never had to have her teeth cleaned. 

Talk soon 
Donna


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Thanks for the commiserating everyone. So far no more runs. maybe fir cones are digestible? 
I love that pic LynnC. reminds me of when I get water for Elsa. She is so drawn to water, that she has to hop up at the sink and watch. She loves having her water refreshed. 
Good memory wdadswell! Sorry to hear your weather won't cooperate. Yes, we are getting a Husky puppy. My husband put the deposit down on the husky before Elsa was even a thought to us. I was trying to adopt a rescue American Eskimo out of Phoenix, but when that fell through at Christmas, I was kind of heart broken. Then we heard about Elsa's brother. I was very reluctant to get a big dog but he was such a sweet looking pup, and then when we arrived at the breeders, she had decide to not keep the female after all. I think I know why now. The breeder, Teri Kay, said she bred for personality, and Elsa was kind of stand offish, even at 10 weeks old. I was hoping the female would be smaller. Ha, ha, not a chance, big dogs find me. My DH's name choice is Memphis Belle. The breeder is picking the puppy, so we know it's a choice of three girls, but she hasn't given the word! It was suppose to be 6 weeks picture day and with the last litter she had decided most people's pups by now. Don't know how many times DH checked Facebook today, lol. 
Donna, I bet 2 pups are a handful! I am hoping they will entertain each other a lot. We are retired, so besides renovating our house, the dogs pretty much have us full time. I am an artist too and I am in an Art Tour come August. So that's the only major event I have to do this year. Ours will be 5 1/2 months apart. I was wondering though...how did you handle walks and stuff? Pups don't go very far, and Elsa has the stamina of a horse! Did you have to do separate walks for the older dog, or did the play time pretty much balance things out? I just keep wondering, who is going to exhaust whom? (Its a given DH and I will be tired out first, lol.)
Glad Rosie has been getting some spoiling and also gets to travel with you again, lucky girl. Hopefully you will be well for travel after the foot surgery too.


----------



## Amystelter

Baileysmommydog said:


> Hope everyone is having a good weekend. The snow missed us. We only had a light dusting. Two pups is very busy. There is only 4.5 months between Shayla and Lexi. Shayla will hit the one year mark on June 13th.
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it amazing what we pull out of our dogs mouths when we are out walking. Rocks, sticks, dead furry things, crap, and things that remain unidentifiable. We don't even hesitate. Lexi's latest treasure is dandelions. She snaps those yellow heads up as fast as she can. I try to keep her off the lawns that have been sprayed but most of them don't have dandelions. I'm wondering if that is what made her sick with the runs? She had another episode last night but seems better today.
> 
> 
> 
> I was also wondering if you guys brush your dogs teeth? We brush Lexi's and Shayla's teeth every night. Shayla is really good about it and Lexi is learning. We are still doing the finger brushing. I found with our old gal Bailey it made a huge difference and she never had to have her teeth cleaned.
> 
> 
> 
> Talk soon
> 
> Donna




I was going to ask this too. I don't so far but would like to start. I read the benefits are huge but also that for it to be effective you have to do it everyday. I have three dogs so... I need to find a way to work it into a daily routine. Article I read said can add up to five years to their lives, sure seems worth it -


----------



## IrisBramble

Baileysmommydog said:


> Hope everyone is having a good weekend. The snow missed us. We only had a light dusting. Two pups is very busy. There is only 4.5 months between Shayla and Lexi. Shayla will hit the one year mark on June 13th.
> 
> Isn't it amazing what we pull out of our dogs mouths when we are out walking. Rocks, sticks, dead furry things, crap, and things that remain unidentifiable. We don't even hesitate. Lexi's latest treasure is dandelions. She snaps those yellow heads up as fast as she can. I try to keep her off the lawns that have been sprayed but most of them don't have dandelions. I'm wondering if that is what made her sick with the runs? She had another episode last night but seems better today.
> 
> I was also wondering if you guys brush your dogs teeth? We brush Lexi's and Shayla's teeth every night. Shayla is really good about it and Lexi is learning. We are still doing the finger brushing. I found with our old gal Bailey it made a huge difference and she never had to have her teeth cleaned.
> 
> Talk soon
> Donna


Our groomer does Rosie's and then we give her a dental chew every day.

i bought the Furminator today Rosie sheds like crazy i have a friend from high school who has 2 St. Bernard's and said this brush has made the fur situation 80% better i will take that, i have to vacuum every day and i live for lint rollers and im getting ready to buy the iRobot vac. we used it as soon as we got home and the fur that came off was amazing and the best thing about it is that Rosie LOVES it. 

Had our 1st Puppy Level 2 class 2 new dogs Bailee and Milo and Rosie, Bailee is a German boxer, Milo is a Shiba Inu. she did well shes still so shy and skiddish around other dogs but with the trainer we did walk byes and with treat motivation she did well, she will be working on getting over her shyness with other dogs, leash walking, her jumping, her biting. we are phasing out treats too. This lasts 6 weeks.

Next up is a private lesson with our trainer to work on some new tricks like shaking, rolling over, and then Rosie takes her AKC S.T.A.R. Puppy test.

After that is possibly a just a obedience class to work on her manners. Then we move onto adult classes all that is working up to her taking her AKC CGC


----------



## Tiny R Astar

Hi Donna and all
We started brushing his teeth at around 12 weeks just use a finger brush and now give a dental chew each day too. The tooth paste is meat flavour, 
think Albie sees it as an extra treat.


----------



## Tiny R Astar

wdadswell said:


> Love that serious look on Luna's face!! Hmmm, now what do I want??
> Oh Elsa! Your poor Mom!! What we do for our dogs!!
> I seem to remember it's a husky pup your hubby wanted?? I hope you share some pics when the new arrival comes!
> Anne-that's wonderful Albie gets to go to a daycare that gives them so much freedom. We don't have anything like that here. Not that I could use it anyway. I'm out the door at 3:45 am, but my dog walker only charges 5$ extra for the second dog, so it's not too bad.
> Amy do you have a dog walker come in now? I'm hoping Bodie doesn't become too studly, as I don't want to neuter him, if I don't have to.
> They are calling for snow here tonight, believe it, or not! Ugh
> Have a great night all!!


I know we are extremely lucky with our day care, I have never come across anyone else with their own land before. She is also a dog trainer and absolutely loves the dogs. Think he will be staying with her his whole life. She has only been in business for 2 years so hopefully she keeps going for many years to come. She has her own goldens too Skyla and her 4 month old pup Cheika. Here is a photo of the 3 goldens. I couldnt say no to this combined trio of love. All those eyes, so cute.


----------



## wdadswell

What a lovely picture Anne! What a great place for Albie!!
I've got to start brushing Bodie's teeth. I do give a lot of dental chews, but no excuses.
I slacked off on doing his nails for a few weeks and Bodie was very insistent he didn't need them trimmed. Thank goodness, he gave in and just laid there.

Elsa Cholla's Mom-walking 2 dogs was a big concern for me as well. I split them up, until Bodie was almost 4 months old. I tried them a couple of times before that, but he wasn't ready. 

Dawn, that's great you are doing so much with Rosie! I love the furminator too. Maybe because it's still cold here, but Bodie isn't shedding right now. His hair still seems to be growing.

Donna, I'm told dandelions are really good for them, but I guess it depends on how much Lexi can eat.

Bodie is 7 months today! Hope everyone has a good Monday!
Wendy


----------



## Tucker II

Happy birthday Tucker II, 7 months old today
Born 10/15/2015








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Amystelter

Happy birthday tucker and bodies. Please post birthday pics!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LynnC

Good morning All - Hope everyone had a nice weekend. It was a bit quiet here, freezing & rain! Wendy & Donna I'm glad the snow missed you both! Doesn't feel like May . Got a few walks in with Luna! Whats up with the dogs picking up crap (literally!). This weekend was Luna's turn. My husband took her for a off leash hike in the woods. He carries cheese for her recall which usually works. He said she found something and wouldn't come. When he got closer to her he noticed she had toilet paper in her mouth!!! Someone had apparently gone to the bathroom and Luna found it!!! So far she's not sick but my husband is not the same  . Honestly, I don't brush Luna's teeth. I do give her the dental sticks and have them brushed when she gets groomed. I'll have to add that to my list.

ElsaChollasMom - A husky puppy, nice . Love the name too. Will you call her Belle? It was a bit challenging walking 2 dogs for me. Together they weighed more than me. My male Cosmo was a puller and did break my finger once when he saw a squirrel (and I didn't). I had to put a gentle leader on him and it worked wonders. When my Harley started having trouble with her hips I would circle home to drop her off then continue with Cosmo (I miss them daily  ). You'll probably have to walk them separately initially until the pup can leash walk nicely. It will be fun .

Dawn - Luna will be so jealous of Rosie, another vacation !! That's so nice and your son must love it. Hopefully you'll be up to it. I give you a lot of credit, you sure are a trooper!

Anne - I just LOVE the pic of Albie and his golden friends .

HAPPY 7 MONTH BIRTHDAY Bodie and Tucker II !! Love the pictures!

Have a great day everyone


----------



## mhampton

beautiful boy tucker


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Happy Birthday Tucker and Bodie, you're both growing so handsome. 
My gosh, Lynn, broke your finger, Oww. Sorry you miss your dogs. Sorry to hear Luna got into crap too. My daughter was like, "I am so happy Odin, (our shared dog, but they went to live in Ontario), doesn't do that, or even roll in crap." I had to reminder her, Yes he did! But he was cured the one time we went camping and rolled his head in human feces. I had to pour pot after pot of cold water over his head, giving him heck the whole time. he was never a bath fan, so he never rolled in any kind of crap ever again. 
I have Fibro and sometimes I just have to drop the leash from pain. I got a Haltie for Elsa and she HATES it. I also got an English rope lead, it is a slip collar like a chock chain, but made of very soft round rope. it's my preferred method now, but Elsa will stick act up sometimes, but she is no dummy. I can carry the Haltie in my pocket and if she acts up on the rope, I just have to show her the Haltie, and she back off. I know, they say to pick one thing and stick to it, but with my health issues, it is so hard. I am more capable some days than others. I was doing alright with the Harness, but the trainer did not approve, so I have been trying other things. I just keep hoping Elsa eventually mellows out. I want one of those easy going Goldens that just faithfully stays at me side, even if it's on a waist leash...wishful thinking? I don't know, but Elsa and I are in constant/consistent negotiations. 
Luckily I will not have to lead or officially train Memphis, She is going to be my husband's dog. With all the info about their habits of bolting and high prey drive, never mind their pull drive, I would not want to have to train one personally. DH's daughter has a husky cross though, and she is a great dog. You can even take her off leash in the bush, and she has never took off far. They say that's the exception, not the rule with huskies. The breeder knows what we want, so hopefully she has the right puppy for the family dog we would like. Everyone says Huskies and Goldens make good companions. Thanks for the heads up on walking. I guess I will have to take Elsa on longer walks alone for a couple of months so we don't over push the puppy.


----------



## Tiny R Astar

Happy birthday Bodie lovely photo, gorgeous backdrop.
Happy birthday TuckerII, you do look a lot like Albie in that photo. My son asked who's house Albie had been visiting when he saw it then realised it wasn't him.
Hope Luna suffered no ill effects from her unsavoury chomping Lynn.
We use a finger brush for Albie, he loves the meat flavoured paste so he will sit as long as necessary then lick his lips and give paw for more.
Hope Elsa settles soon, guess Memphis will help her burn up some energy when they play together. I was a nurse before changing career to a special needs teacher so I am impressed you walk her at all on bad days. You need to use what works best for you and Elsa, other people won't be able to understand the pain and strain caused when she pulls. 
Hope the pups have a great week.
Albie is 7 Months old tomorrow, how this is flying!
Anne x


----------



## Tiny R Astar

Albie is 7 months old on May 17th.
Boy how you have grown from the first day we met you at 4 weeks old.


----------



## wdadswell

Happy 7 months to Tucker II and Albie for tomorrow!! Tucker does look a lot like Albie in that pic! They are both so gorgeous! I'm so glad I took almost daily pictures this time around. Where did the time go??

Lynn, our weather is supposed to warm up this week. It was still bitter this morning. Your poor husband! i remember the toilet paper trail, Luna had going!! 

I'm sure Elsa will settle down for you and the puppy will help too. I started Bodie with the Sprong harness and he walked well with it, but switched to the Easy Walk when I started walking the 2 together. So much more control and no pulling. I can walk them with 1 hand and I have arthritic fingers. 
Have a good night!
Wendy


----------



## LynnC

Anne - It's amazing how fast they grow!!! I swear its right before our eyes . How old was Albie in the first picture? He looks so tiny. So far Luna seems fine, thanks for asking. She's just been missing her kisses from mom & dad ! HAPPY 7 MONTHS ALBIE  !

ElsaChollasmom - That must be so hard for you at times. I give you a lot of credit doing what you do. Thats too funny with the Haltie, little stinker Elsa . We have to do whatever works for us. It may not be what works for someone else but to each their own !! I'm sure Elsa will calm down and be the exact dog you've been dreaming of . I just bought Luna a martingale collar today. Her trainer suggested it, we'll see. Luna is pulling terribly. Sometimes she Ok but when she's bad, she's really bad! Have you heard anything about Memphis? Any pictures yet?

Have a great night everyone!


----------



## IrisBramble

Hope everyone is having a good night 

Happy 7 months to Albie and Tucker II

Keep the pics coming i love to see them. I'll post a few tomorrow from Sunday one of her laying with me on the couch and one of her on the carpet.

Rosie is well, was very good today until we got outside to play she tried eating everything while we were planting our garden so after 1/2 hour we had to take her back in ideas on a good muzzle?


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Happy 7th Month Albie! Elsa is 7 months tomorrow.

Sadly, there has not been much for posted pictures of this husky litter. Our poor breeder has been going through a rough time. Right after the pups were born, her husband had to go for stents in his heart, and then there was all the worry about the Fort Mac Murray fire. Her husband had a lot of family living there, (the breeder lives in Northern BC). There were smaller fires right near them. Now her husband has spent the weekend in hospital with pancreatitis, and one of the pups has pneumonia. She sent DH a pic yesterday.
The largest pup is male, he won't be ours. So it is one of other 3 we think. Probably one of the two on the right. I like the one on the far right best, but she is a more cautious/nervous pup like Elsa. The other one is a 'happy' pup who was the first pup to go up to their Golden. The tiny one is a trouble maker, lol. 2 more girls are missing from the picture. The one with pneumonia, and one called Dot. She has never really talked about Dot to us, so we think she isn't one she will pick for us.
It is very strange for DH and I to not be able to pick our puppy. Until I came to the forum, I did not know this was how it's commonly done these days. 
How many of you had your puppy picked for you, vs getting a say on which puppy you got?


----------



## Amystelter

oh they are soooo adorable! My first dog was a Husky-Shepard. She was the best dog, great temperment. At the time i had her i also got a golden pup and they got along beautifully even thou they did not have much time together. Sorry to hear of the breeders circumstances, hard days ahead with raising those pups. Positive thoughts her way


----------



## LynnC

OMG ElsaChollasMom those puppy's are sooooo cute!!! I'm with you I like the one on the farthest right, too funny the little one is the trouble maker! That's too bad about the breeder, it's must be an extremely stressful time for her. Luna is our 4the golden and I have picked them all but one. My 2nd female Harley was picked by the breeder and she did a great job. Harley was such a doll and holds a special place in our hearts. With Luna there were 7 females and we had first pick. Honestly we were very overwhelmed, though the breeder did guide and help us. Ultimately Luna keep giving me this look and I felt like she was speaking to me . Such an exciting time and Elsa is going to have so much fun. Can't wait to see the gotcha day pics!!!!


----------



## wdadswell

What beautiful pups!! I like the troublemaker! She must be the runt?? I only had 2 males to choose from as Bodie's Mom only had 3. I had a tough time, with 2, never mind 7!! 

I'm sorry your breeder is going through such a tough time and with the wild fires.
Hopefully things will get better all roun


----------



## IrisBramble

Elsa Cholla's Mom said:


> Happy 7th Month Albie! Elsa is 7 months tomorrow.
> 
> Sadly, there has not been much for posted pictures of this husky litter. Our poor breeder has been going through a rough time. Right after the pups were born, her husband had to go for stents in his heart, and then there was all the worry about the Fort Mac Murray fire. Her husband had a lot of family living there, (the breeder lives in Northern BC). There were smaller fires right near them. Now her husband has spent the weekend in hospital with pancreatitis, and one of the pups has pneumonia. She sent DH a pic yesterday.
> The largest pup is male, he won't be ours. So it is one of other 3 we think. Probably one of the two on the right. I like the one on the far right best, but she is a more cautious/nervous pup like Elsa. The other one is a 'happy' pup who was the first pup to go up to their Golden. The tiny one is a trouble maker, lol. 2 more girls are missing from the picture. The one with pneumonia, and one called Dot. She has never really talked about Dot to us, so we think she isn't one she will pick for us.
> It is very strange for DH and I to not be able to pick our puppy. Until I came to the forum, I did not know this was how it's commonly done these days.
> How many of you had your puppy picked for you, vs getting a say on which puppy you got?


omg they are all so cute

the one on the end that is little was my Rosie, she was half the size of her mates, we picked her she was attacking her mates and when the rest of them didnt wanna bother with us she came over and gave us love and i picked up and she fell asleep on me that was it her looking up at me and i was mush lol now shes a little stinker lol


----------



## LynnC

Happy 7 Months Elsa !!! Hope everyone had a great day

Luna is definitely in her "teenage" stage. Yesterday I went and spent a ton and bought her new toys. She seemed bored with her toys and wasn't really playing with them. I even took her to the store with me to pick them out! Today all she wants to do is grab EVERYTHING else but her toys and make me chase her to get them back! I swear in 1 second she chewed one of my favorite sandals! I know I should have them where she can't get them but if I go in a closet she is right behind me and grabs something in a second! She wants nothing to do with her new (or old) toys. Should have saved my $ on toys and bought new sandals!!! 
ElsaChollasMom are you going to spay Elsa? We have decided to wait to get Luna spayed and let her go through at least one heat. Even though she's my 3rd female I have never gone through a heat before. I have always spayed them at 6 months. I have no idea what to expect. When does it happen and what does it look like??? My vet didn't say much, just anywhere between 7-10 months and to keep her away from other intact dogs and to buy diapers! Any input is appreciated.

Have a great night everyone


----------



## wdadswell

Happy 7 months Elsa!!! Hope you had a fun day!!
Wonder if it's a girl thing Lynn? Nala would take shoes out constantly. For some reason, Bodie could care less. He does love plastic garden fencing though. I can honestly say, I've never had a dog that ate so much stuff outside. I've gotten rid of all my bird feeders, pulled out my pond and I usually mulch my gardens every year and that's not going to happen.
He's pulled out everyone of my solar stake lights, killed a bunch of perennials, ripped bark off of trees. If anyone has any tips on keeping your dog out of the garden, I'm all ears. He just hops over the decorative metal fencing. Think I'll just give up this year and hope he outgrows it, by next year!


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

> ElsaChollasMom are you going to spay Elsa?


WE too are waiting until after Elsa's first heat, and the Husky breeder said that we have to wait until my husband's pup is 18 months, it will be in the contract. She also said something about using chlorophyll to mask the smell. I will ask her more about later, when her life is not so chaotic, and report back. From the reading I have done, you will know when they are in heat by their discharge, some dogs keep themselves cleaner than others. The whole heat cycle is about 21 days long, but the fertile period is in the middle of it. The messy part lasts only half of it. I have never lived with a female in heat before, myself, but my upstairs neighbours had a dog in heat that jumped from a second story window and ran off and got preggers. There was about 5-6 males hanging around the house everyday for a week. That was in the 80's. More people get their males routinely fixed now, I hope.

Elsa's being a snot lately. She has dragged me out no less than 4 times tonight for no good reason. 

wdadswell, We have yet to completely fence any part of our yard, so Elsa is only out with us, and tethered by us. I have to admit, it keeps me on top of her, and I say, you can dig here, no, don't touch mine, for other things. Will this translate when we have one whole section fenced, I don't know, but I can only hope. I have convinced DH to fence only about 1/4 of the yard for now, and we will expand it when the dogs get older, for the very reasons you have mentioned.


----------



## Tiny R Astar

Happy 7 months birthday Elsa hope you all had a lovely day x


----------



## LynnC

OMG - ElsaChollasMom really? Jumped out the 2nd story window!! Luna loves to go up to my bedroom and watch the squirrels and birds out the window. We'll have to put an end to that. Luna went to the groomer for the first time today. The groomer said she was a perfect dog . She looks (and smells) beautiful.


----------



## Baileysmommydog

Hi everyone. Sounds like we are in the throws of teenage hood. Lexi is right in there with y'all. My tulips have been grazed off at ground level, ornamental grasses are fair game, holes have been dug, bark off trees (all my cedars are now gnawed off at knee height), and grass is being ripped off at its roots. OY Vey! So far she hasn't jumped the decorative fencing I put up but she does stick her head through it in attempts to get to the mud. 

As far as dogs going through heat (we let Shayla go through hers and our Bailey as well) it wasn't a big deal. She spotted for about a week or so. I put a blanket on the bed where she sleeps so it was easier to clean. For Bailey I bought a pair of kids underwear and cut a hole out for her tail. She only wore them in the house. She looked funny with sponge bob on her butt. It did the trick. Shayla kept Herself pretty clean. Their Vulvas get fairly swollen and I'm thinking it is a bit uncomfortable. It wasn't like they gushed blood or anything. Just a few drops here and there. A spot if they slept on something. No worse than any accident I ever had sleeping. Sorry if I'm being to graphic. 

They apparently can't be spade for three months after their heat. We are thinking of getting Shayla spade mid June or the end of June. 

Happy Victoria Day to,fellow Canadians. Yahoo for a long weekend. 

Donna


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Luna looks so cuddly  
Thanks Donna for the info and the laugh. I can just see Elsa wearing 'Elsa' from Frozen on her butt, lol. If she would tolerate it. Got pics of Elsa Dry and brushed on her 7 months day, just got to download them to post one.


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Elsa's 7 month pictures and yesterday's ferry ride. She is self conscious about being photographed. Which is why she is usually wet in her best photos, lol. She has really started to take interest in what's going on outside of the vehicle recently.


----------



## Tiny R Astar

Donna I definitely think Albie is in the teenage phase, He leaves anything other than sticks on ground level but we have decided he doesn't approve of our planting scheme in our raised planters. He has been busy this week pulling plants from one planter and carrying them to another.Then he digs a hole and buries them! Such a helpful boy; mmmm.

He isn't chewing shoes but he obviously thinks that shoes left unattended in the hall are lonely and he carries them to people and drops them at their feet then sits wagging his tail. Socks are a favourite too, he likes to collect them and line his bed with them at the moment.

Luckily I was still at work the other day when he grabbed a pink bra off the airer as my husband was sorting washing and presented it to one of my son"s friends as he walked through the front door. When Tom dropped it he apparently picked it up followed Tom to my sons room and dropped on John's knee.There were four 17 / 18 yr old boys in the room so you can imagine how that went down! But hey,at least he only collects things and doesn"t chew them. Should have called him Magpie not Albie.

Luna looks so soft and beautiful after her grooming session and Elsa looks to be really enjoying the ride. Have a good weekend everyone.
Anne.


----------



## IrisBramble

Rosie is in the teenage phase now too 3 nights in a row she was told not to do something in which she didn't want to be told not too and she peed on the floor 3 nights now she's so bad lol.

She went back to the vet and her scar is healed and she's allowed to go to the groomer again and she weighs 44lbs.


----------



## Amystelter

Happy 7th Birthday Elsa! You are a beauty!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Amystelter

CarnelleyLamb said:


> Donna I definitely think Albie is in the teenage phase, He leaves anything other than sticks on ground level but we have decided he doesn't approve of our planting scheme in our raised planters. He has been busy this week pulling plants from one planter and carrying them to another.Then he digs a hole and buries them! Such a helpful boy; mmmm.
> 
> 
> 
> He isn't chewing shoes but he obviously thinks that shoes left unattended in the hall are lonely and he carries them to people and drops them at their feet then sits wagging his tail. Socks are a favourite too, he likes to collect them and line his bed with them at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily I was still at work the other day when he grabbed a pink bra off the airer as my husband was sorting washing and presented it to one of my son"s friends as he walked through the front door. When Tom dropped it he apparently picked it up followed Tom to my sons room and dropped on John's knee.There were four 17 / 18 yr old boys in the room so you can imagine how that went down! But hey,at least he only collects things and doesn"t chew them. Should have called him Magpie not Albie.
> 
> 
> 
> Luna looks so soft and beautiful after her grooming session and Elsa looks to be really enjoying the ride. Have a good weekend everyone.
> 
> Anne.




Lol, mine get taken outside for all the neighbors to see. Feeling kinda old for hot pink but you go girl!


----------



## Amystelter

Glad I'm not alone with the yard mess. Spring is my favorite because I love to plant. I'll be waiting til next year as well. At least for the most part. Have a nice weekend especially to you holidayers!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LynnC

Anne - That is too funny . I'm sure that was the first time your son and friends saw a pink bra ! Luna prefers undies to bras. A few months ago I came out of the shower and found Luna wearing my undies!!! I have no idea how she put them around her head! My male Cosmo collected things and didn't chew them. Maybe its a female/male thing???
Here's a pic of Luna in her "undies" hehe


----------



## LynnC

Thanks for the heat info BaileyMommysDog. We'll have to go out and find Luna some funny undies 

ElsaChollasMom - Love the pics of Elsa. She's such a pretty girl, I especially love the rearview pic. I second the Frozen undies for her, very appropriate 

Anne - That's too funny, Albie rearranging you plants. I guess he has his own idea about how they should be planted 

Dawn - I'm glad Rosie is healing well and she's catching up to her sissy, 44Lbs! 

Have a good weekend everyone and Happy Victoria Day


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Awe, what a beautiful face Luna has. 
Happy Victoria Day to those of you who get a long weekend. 
Albie must be quite the character, that is an awesome bra story, Lol. Elsa prefers outright theft. I don't even think chewing the stuff is her end goal. She has gone back to her love of pot holders recently. 
Glad Rosie is well and almost back to normal.


----------



## Tiny R Astar

Hi all
Dawn so glad Rosie is heeling,has the weather been bad has she not wanted to go out in the cold and wet or is she being a little lazy?
Albie did it one night recently, he went to back door looked out at the wind and rain and headed back to the lounge. 5 minutes later he peed in the hall! 
Sounds like she is on a growth spurt wonder if she will stay the smallest or over take her sissy.

Lynn the picture of Luna with your undies is priceless how on earth did she get them over her head?

Sounds like Albie and Elsa would make a good team she could get the pots and he could supply the plants!
Love these pups they are all such fun characters.

Amystelter my elderly neighbour wouldn't know where to look if Albie took my bra and undies outside for her to see, he he.
Happy Weekend all.


----------



## Amystelter

LynnC said:


> Anne - That is too funny . I'm sure that was the first time your son and friends saw a pink bra ! Luna prefers undies to bras. A few months ago I came out of the shower and found Luna wearing my undies!!! I have no idea how she put them around her head! My male Cosmo collected things and didn't chew them. Maybe its a female/male thing???
> 
> Here's a pic of Luna in her "undies" hehe




I thought it was a bandana in the feed, lol


----------



## IrisBramble

I hope everyone had a good weekend I was super busy with a huge bday party for kid, Rosie got so much attention after the party when we came back to the house that she didn't care when we snuck out of the house for a few hours to go to a football game.

I'm hoping she stops the lazy peeing she didn't even alert us which I know she knows how to do. She will be 7 months soon I'm over cleaning it up.

Lynn that pic was so cute Luna looks just like her sissy.


----------



## wdadswell

Great pics of Luna and Elsa!! Hope your son enjoyed his birthday Dawn!! I'm sure that's part of the teenage rebellion. Bodie has done that a couple of times. Not ask and just go.

One more day of Victoria Day weekend. I only get Friday's off, so no long weekend for me. Hopefully only one more night of fireworks and bonfires. Love considerate neighbours!


----------



## Baileysmommydog

Hi everyone. Hope you're all having a great long weekend if you are in Canada. Things are status quo here. Lexi is still in her rebellious teenage phase. Did I mention she loves to eat dandelions? She's crazy for them. We have a huge Maple tree in our back yard. It's the one that the girls have almost de-barked and the same one the Lexi almost hung herself in. Well they have these seed pods that usually dry up and fall off. We call the whirly birds by the way the spin when they fall off the tree. The wind was so fierce here today that the still green whirlybird birds were falling off in bunches. Guess who was scarfing them down as fast as she could?! I was out there trying to pick them up, the wind was blowing them down and lexin was chewing as fast as she could. It was quite the sight I'm sure. 

So far no one here is into stealing laundry. I love the picture of Luna in the undies. I also thought bandana at first. 
Yesterday when I went out to run errands I left both girls out in the house. Didn't crate Lexi like I normally do. I was gone for almost 4 hours and all was well when I got home. It's a start. We went to a friends for dinner tonight and left them both out again. Another 3 hours. So far so good. 

Lexis will be 7 months on the 27th. She weighed in at 53 lbs last week. It's getting tough for me to lift her. In the photos today, Lexi is on the left and Shayla is the darker red on the right.


----------



## LynnC

Good morning all  Hope everyone had nice weekend. We had a busy one. My husband and I are preparing for an upcoming trip. We leave Thursday to go to Italy for 8 days. My husbands neice there is getting married next weekend. I'm not sure if its more work getting us ready or Luna. Its going to take a village to take care of her. My older son is taking her the first 4 days, then my younger son is taking her for 2 then I have someone coming to the house for the last 3 days!!! I'm starting to get a bit worried about her going into heat while we're away. The dog/house sitter will do fine but my sons are clueless!! Then again, right before any trip I usually find something to worry about so I guess its Luna's turn. The weather was spotty this weekend but we did at least get in a few walks. Started giving Luna marrow bones and she LOVES them. Thanks for the suggestion its been a lifesaver.

Dawn - Happy Birthday to your son and it sounds like Rosie is back to her spunky self . Good luck with your surgery this week!

Donna - I had to look closer at the picture and then saw the 2 girls. At first I thought it was just Lexi rolling in the grass  What a good girl Lexi is, I don't feel comfortable leaving Luna alone yet outside her crate. She gets into EVERYTHING. This weekend she was pulling up all the area carpets trying to get the padding underneath! I could just picture you trying to pick up all those whirlybirds and Lexi eating them! Sounds like a fun game.

Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## Amystelter

Happy Monday! Sun is shining and the temp is nice. Was beautiful weekend. Happy birthday to your son Dawn. Bet Rosie was beat with all that attention. I think lazy pew will stop soon. Lucy did that on occasion. I was in denial of how often and how old she was because I thought I was a bad trainer but some dogs are just like that. Louie is 8 and there is one spot he will go once in a while also. It's weird because it is right where I found my buddy. Since then I've had floors replaced and a new rug so...? well understand with your surgery if you don't have time for a sign at the today show[emoji41]. Good luck!

Wads well, was that sarcasm? I have one nasty neighbor. It's aweful! She ignores me but blew up at my 80 year old mom when she was just here for a funeral. My little bug barks at a the lawnmower and she was trying to get him in the house (I was at work). Her lawnmower stalled and it set her off. Said she was going to call the police and have him put down and then went on to say I was a f... B... I ignored the situation. How does one respond to crazy!?

Lexi is so cute in the pic! They love their sticks, don't they[emoji1]. My golden's love the feast spring brings as well! Most of it it is harmless I guess but last year I rushed Lucy into the vet because she ate an iris. She was ok but I had to pull a whole bunch of toxic stuff out and/or barrier it. Lots of work! Isn't it awesome to come home to no destruction ? Felt so good, I remember when I left them all free all day (with a short lunch break in the middle) the first time. It's close to the light at the end of the tunnel.

Lynn, how exciting, Italy. Will you have time for a gondala ride? Never made it to Italy but I lived in Germany for two years an was able to see a lot. Hope you enjoy your trip with minimal worries about Luna. Sounds like you have it all under control with a great support team. I'll have to try marrow as an alternative treat. They didn't get their bully stick this weekend because the ate the 9.99 rose bush I replanted. It only lasted two hours in the ground. So I spent the money on a bush that had growth (found one with extra prickers) - instead of bully rings. Sure wish they understood that cuz believe it or not I feel guilty the didn't get their treat

Have a great week everyone.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## IrisBramble

Lynn- have a great time in Italy im so jealous i wanna go there so bad. 

Donna i love the pic of the girls playing so cute!!!

Amy thanks for the reassurance about the peeing i was getting worried she hasn't done it since last friday. she loved all the attention was dead tired the rest of the weekend with puppy classes yesterday lol.

Thanks for well wishes my surgery is tomorrow im a little nervous about it, i hate the not being able to walk part its annoying i have so much to get done today including picking up my leg scooter im using that instead of crutches. 

Rosie had puppy 2 classes yesterday and loves the new dog Milo hes a little Shiba Inu and she allows some interaction which is awesome.


----------



## Tiny R Astar

Just wanted to wish you well with your surgery Dawn, hope you heal quickly. Glad Rosie is doing better.

Amystelter don't feel bad, think of it as those scamps chose a different, but not very suitable treat instead. Rose bush ouch! 

Have a great trip in Italy Lynn . I love it, one of my favourite European countries. Which part are you going to?

Donna I love the photo of your girls they look to be having a great time do they get on all the time or have their moments?

I am going to try measure Albies height this week, need to look up where to take the measurements though first. He seems to be going through another growth spurt. Also starting to fill out a little across the chest. 
Hope you all have a lovely week with some nice walking weather.
Best wishes Dawn for tomorrow.
Anne

Albie really loves those sticks, any stick any size, he just cannot resist.( 2nd picture shows a stick my son wrestled from him and threw out of reach before he stabbed his eye with it!)


----------



## LynnC

Who asked about brushing our pups teeth? Luna decided to take things into her own hands this morning with MY toothbrush!!!


----------



## Tiny R Astar

Know I shouldn't laugh but Luna does look comical; but very clever girl Luna brushing your own teeth.


----------



## wdadswell

Posted on your other thread Lynn, but I love this one of her lying on her side, getting those back teeth really well-lol!!!

Love the pics of Albie!! So handsome!! He is getting so big and such a beautiful coat!

Lexi and Shayla are adorable together!!

Hope your surgery went well Dawn. 

Hope everyone is having a great week so far! Finally getting some warm weather


----------



## IrisBramble

thanks for the well wishes everyone, im home resting and in a great deal of pain but im getting through thanks to ice and pain meds. 

i have crutches and a leg cart i cannot put any weight on my foot for 3 weeks. getting up and down steps is the hardest part i can scoot down but up is hard i have to limit how many times i go out since its really hard. tomorrow i have to go down them to go with my kid and hubby to music lessons and dinner then we have to go back out a little later for his spring choir concert, his 1st and i wouldn't miss that for the world. friday we leave for NC for the weekend i should be ok pain wise its just getting up and down but once i get on my leg cart im good.

when i walked in the door on my crutches Rosie barked at me then peed all over the floor, she is a total scaredy cat, every little thing she gets so scared.


----------



## Amystelter

Take it as easy as you can dawn! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Hello everyone. 
That's so funny about Lexi and the maple seeds, lol. Elsa spotted bats the other evening and they were flying low, so she started to jump straight up in the air to grab one, much to my dismay. I love bats!

Lynn, hope you have a great time in Italy. I know what you mean about being worried about when that first heat starts, I am praying Elsa doesn't start on our trip to go get the puppy. Doesn't help my Mom told me they didn't even know their first border collie, Beth, was in her first heat until Beth's grandfather showed up. They separated them right away, but Beth still had 2 pups. Thank goodness, Elsa isn't loose on an unfenced property. 

Albie is built so much like Elsa. Elsa jumps for sticks like that, so we either hide them behind our back, or I have started making her carry it until she drops it, or we get to water.

Luna is so cute! Hard to be properly mad when they take so much joy in getting a new object of YOUR affection, lol. 

Dawn, I hope you have lots of help, and be really careful, so you can heal quickly. Poor Rosie. I wonder if her bladder is weaker because she is smaller, as well as more nervous, and now with being fixed, I know from my Hysto, getting bladder control back fully took time. Elsa is jumpy about changes too, but never leaks over it. 

So we were finally told which Husky pup we are getting. With no pictures for 3 weeks, we were surprised to find out the pup the breeder has chosen for us has bi-coloured eyes. I was ready for a blue eyed dog, but I have to admit, I have never reached out to pet a bi-coloured eyed dog when I have met them. I have always found it disconcerting. I think because I couldn't 'read' them, so I played it safe. I was just wondered how you all would feel about having a bi-coloured eyed dog? Is it just me... I am kind of disappointed.


----------



## JMME

I’ve missed so much!! I just returned from a girl’s trip in Nashville with some of my friends from the west coast. It was a lot of fun, but I’m always glad to come home too lol. Jasper is getting so big. I don’t really see a puppy when I look at him now. He is also doing amazing in his training classes. Jasper is by FAR the most food motivated dog in our class haha. He also finally starts his tracking training this Friday. I’m excited to get him started! 

Luna is gorgeous and those pictures of her with the toothbrush cracks me up! Hard to be mad at that face . I hope you have an amazing time in Italy!!! It’s hard not to worry when you are gone, but I’m sure everything will be fine. Maybe just leave VERY detailed instructions for your sons . I’m glad Luna is loving marrow bones! They are favorites with my dogs too . 

Happy 7 months Elsa! She is so beautiful. She looks really tall! Congratulations on your new puppy. I can’t wait to see more pictures! I actually love bi colored eyes, but I understand being a little disappointed. I’m sure once you get your puppy you will be in love regardless of eye color! 

I’m glad Rosie is all healed up now! I’m sorry she is in that dreaded teen phase lol. Hopefully the peeing resolves soon. I’m glad your surgery went well and I hope you have a quick recovery! 

That story about Albie and the bra made me laugh! My mom’s beagle took a tampon out of the trash and dropped it in the middle of the living room during thanksgiving one year haha. Albie is sure getting to be a handsome boy! He looks so grown up! I’m definitely curious what his height is.

Lexi and shayla’s coloring is stunning! Happy 7 months! I’m glad she is doing so well with being left out of her crate!


----------



## LynnC

Hello All! Hope everyone is doing well . Finishing up last minute packing! Luna is being such a stinker! This morning she actually took my show for the wedding out of my suitcase!!! Thank God my husband saw her and got the shoe before any casualty! She's getting into EVERYTHING . I think I have her arrangements all set! Lots of lists and emails for everyone. I'm sure she'll be just fine. My son's have dogs that she loves she she'll have a ball. Also, they're all going to the beach this weekend.

Dawn - I must admit I laughed out loud at the thought of you coming home groggy after surgery on crutches and Rosie just tinkling on the floor!!! She's such a baby like her sissy . Hope your recovering and enjoy your trip this weekend. 

Anne - I love the pics of Albie and your son. Yikes, stabbed his eye!! Hope he's OK. We're going to Le Marche (The Marches) on the Adriatic Coast. The nearest city is Ancona. My husband was born there and came here when he was 5. Every family member (aunts, uncles, cousins) besides his mom & brothers are still there in the same little town. It's quite lovely and we try and go back often, thought its getting harder & harder (with our family obligations here).

ElsaChollasMom - I'm sorry you're a bit disappointed with the puppy pick. I think the bi-colored eyes is beautiful. We once found a loose husky many years ago and it had different colored eyes. I fell in love with that dog. We did find the family and returned him but I thought he was just beautiful. Once the puppy comes you will bond and fall in love .

JMME - Jasper and Ripley are beautiful. What handsome pups . I've never been to Nashville but sounds like fun!

Thanks for the well wishes everyone. Hope you have a nice Memorial Weekend and have fun with the pups. Back to packing, yikes!!!

Lynn
XOXO


----------



## IrisBramble

I hope everyone is having a good week.

after that pee, shes been just fine shes been at my foot very gentle trying to licking my bandage, shes so sweet.

We decided not to take Rosie with us this weekend, our show starts at 1pm on sat and we cannot get into our hotel at 11am when we would arrive in NC and obviously we cannot leave her in the car, so we are leaving her with my mom and the in-laws they will spoil her rotten. We are leaving tomorrow at 2 and we will wont get to NC till 11-12 sat and we are coming home Sunday, very late. we could have boarded her up the road from us at the same place we did at Disney (they have one 5 miles from us) but because of the holiday we cant pick her up till Tuesday and i dont wanna pay for extra days i dont need. 

my hubby has been home with me all week but today he had to sneak out for a small job so he fed and took out Rosie and dropped the kid off at school and he will be back before she needs to go out again, but i cannot have her out with me because i cant chase her if she gets into trouble so shes gated in the dinning room for now then will be with me when hubby gets home.

how long are your 6/7/8 month olds able to hold their bladders? we have set times we take her out so her bladder never explodes but im wondering how long she can really hold it so far i know 4-5 hours, shes never waited longer then that. when we are home she is out playing and drinking so she goes out every few hours.


----------



## wdadswell

What a beautiful picture of Jasper and Ripley!! No one would mistake them for brothers! Just love how they look so different!

Everyone's going on all these fun trips! So jealous! Have a great time in Italy Lynn. Hope you share some pictures when you get back.

Dawn, I'm sure Rosie will have a great time and it will be a nice break for you too. Just pace yourself and take it easy. When I'm home, I let the dogs out, whenever they want. When I'm at work, Bodie's gated in the kitchen and will hold it for 8-9 hours. If I'm longer, the dog walker comes.

Elsa Cholla's Mom, I love bi-coloured eyes too! All of those pups were gorgeous!

I have a real water baby on my hands. If we are near water, anywhere, Bodie needs to go in it. He loves to jump in off the edge of the creek bank!


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Nice dog pictures. Love Jasper's face. Very kindly looking face and that saying a lot considering how happy almost all Goldens look. Bodie looks like he is working hard at waiting for the picture to be taken so he can go back to his fun, lol. 
Thanks for your feedback everyone. I am going to try not to think about it until we meet her. My husband has adapted, and that's what counts, she will be his dog primarily. We leave in two more days. it's been a stressful couple of days, yesterday, our only hotel/restaurant/bar on the island burnt down. Very sad day. it is the meeting place for the island I live on. The family is well known and loved too. Sad for us because it is the only place for us to go out and eat while leaving the dog at home. Over in town, can't leave the dog in the vehicle while we eat, usually too warm out.


----------



## Tiny R Astar

Hi All, 
JMME that photo is lovely and I see what you mean Jasper looks very grown up, very handsome. How tall is he and how much does he weigh.
Bodie looks like he has had a great time, so far Albie has paddled in deep water but not swam yet.

I think that once you get to know your new husky pup you will grow to love his unique eye, I actually like the bi polar colour too because it is unique but I understand your disappointment. My husband Chris had wanted a female from Missy's 's litter and had psyched himself up for having a girl so he was excited to be getting a pup but also very disappointed that he wasn't getting the pup he had envisioned. When we went to make a selection he instantly fell in love with Albie or yellow pup as he was then. So he chose from the 4 boys and we happily went along with his choice. it was a great choice.

However Albie is in the bad books this week. I have posted a thread asking for advice and suggestions because he has been manic at day care this week.I am waiting to see how much it is going to cost to repair or replace one of the staffs very nice cameras after he knocked her over for the second time in 10 minutes and broke it. Apparently he is barking incessantly and rolling pups onto their side , running off and refusing to return! Honestly being his usual obedient self with us so not sure what is going on there! 
Hope you are recovering well Dawn, not really sure how long our pups should be able to hold their bladder but overnight ours can go 8 hours without needing to dash straight out when he gets up.
Have a good day. 
Oh BTW measured Albie he is 22.5 inches high from floor to top of his shoulder blade.


----------



## IrisBramble

She went from 11pm to 7am overnight for her bladder which is normal she can go anywhere from 8-10 hours over night 

im really sad about leaving her but i know with my mom involved she will be ok. 

we finally got a few AC units in poor Rosie is panting like crazy, she is getting groomed next week i haven't had time to do it this week.

were getting a baby pool next week too so we can start her in the water she hates the hose lol

I hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## Baileysmommydog

Hi. Hope everyone's had a good week. Sounds like recovery from your surgery is on track. Nice to see the pictures/updates of the pups. Man they are growing up fast. We have a kiddie pool as well and I will have to dig it out of the garage rafters. I think Lexi will like it. Not sure about Shayla. its been raining here for the last three days off and on so I'm in No rush to get the pool out. 

Snapped a couple of photos of Lexi. She is 7 months old today. She has those long gangly legs and her tail is at least 18 inches long. It almost touches the ground. She's getting some really curly feathering on her tail. Lexis loves to be brushed. I'm over the moon with that. My bridge girl Bailey absolutely despised being brushed. I'd literally chase her through the house trying to brush her. Shayla is sort of ok with brushing.

Hope you all have a fabulous long weekend in the US. I was going to load a picture of Lexi from today but it's giving me attitude. I will try tomorrow.


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Finally got a measurement on Elsa, 23" at the shoulder. 
As for bladder control, Elsa may not be a good comparison, I think she is close to 65 lbs now. She can hold it all night, and when we have gone over to the other side, (aka taken the ferry) she has gone up to 7 hours with out going pee several times. We offer, but her level of distraction seems to prevent her. She hasn't had an accident in months. 
Happy 7 months old Lexi!
Sounds like Albie is displaying distress, or reactive stress at the daycare, especially if he's good with all of you still. Sorry to hear he got a camera broken. I will check out the thread.
Safe trips Dawn and Lynn.


----------



## Tiny R Astar

Happy 7 month birthday Lexi looking forward to seeing your photos.
Wow, Elsa is a tall girl. Thought Albie was tall.
We are putting Albie's behaviour down to stress just trying to figure cause. Thanks Anne


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Forgot to add, Happy Memorial Day Long Weekend to those in the US. We leave to go get the puppy early tomorrow morning. Expect to be back Next Sunday, Monday.

Anne, late last night, I remembered something the trainer, I took Elsa to said, That every dog will bolt at least once before they are a year old. It's just what dogs do. They have to try it out. No matter how well trained a dog is, they are going to act out at some time or another.

I don't think I have ever posted my name, sorry about that, it's Kathleen. Take care all.


----------



## Tiny R Astar

Hi Kathleen 
Thanks for that information from the trainer.
I have recovered from the shock now, he he. Have to admit when the staff told me what was happening I was totally stumped since he is so calm, lively but so obedient It just sounded so ....well crazy! The poor girl who brought him home was in tears.
He was very subdued all Friday evening so think he knew he was in the bad books.

Hope your trip goes well and you quickly fall in love with your special and unique new pup. So brave having 2 pups in the house. Hope Elsa takes to her new buddy and enjoys having a friend around all the time. Sure she will be a briiliant big sister. 
Have a safe journey; looking forward to some photos of them together.
Anne


----------



## IrisBramble

Happy 7 months Lexi 
Kathleen good luck with the new puppy

We are on our way back from NC should be home tonight 

I'm still in a great deal of pain next appt is Tuesday.

My mom called me this morning and said yesterday they had Rosie outside and over night and this morning she's been sick throwing up and diarrhea, shes been drinking plenty of water and wanting to eat. I'm guessing she got into something?????

this is what happened before, she ate something she shouldn't have and it irritated her stomach she threw up and had diarrhea and in 2 days she was ok. 

Ideas for a good muzzle????

Vets not open till Tuesday.


----------



## IrisBramble

I almost forgot that yesterday was the 29th so happy 7 months to Rosie and her sissy Luna!!!!

I cannot believe they are 7 months old already. I'm sure Rosie is over 45lbs now not sure how long or tall she is. She is still bitey and wants to eat everything outside.

Rosie is better today we didn't get home till after 11pm last night and she was sleeping didn't really get up or get super excited when we walked in the door so i know she didn't feel well, she is eating and wanting to play but she is also sleeping a a lot.


----------



## wdadswell

Hope everyone had a great holiday weekend in the US!! Happy 7 months to Lexi, Luna and Rosie!! 

Dawn, I hope you and Rosie feel better today. Bodie eats a lot of whatever the trees are dropping right now. Maple keys, tassel looking things-who knows! It's yummy to him. He does spend a lot of time in the kiddie pool and less time digging in my garden though.

Kathleen, I hope your trip is going well too! Looking forward to pictures!

Anne, did Albie go to daycare today? Hope this phase passes quickly!

Have a great week all!!
Wendy


----------



## IrisBramble

Thanks Wendy

I think Rosie is just about feeling 100% she is just a bit tired we have 2 window units in so far and 1 more going in today so the house should be nice and cool, she has had no diarrhea or throwing up since early Sunday morning.

Were getting a kiddie pool next week she hates the hose so i really hope she likes the kiddie pool lol

Shes been such a good girl having the run of the house (except the bedrooms) shes very playful and loves cuddles and pets i love that she still doesn't rest except when we she goes in her xpen for a nap then comes right back out.

Getting ready to go to my 1st follow up appt since my foot surgery a week ago. the lack of mobility is driving me crazy.

I hope everyone has a great week, i cannot wait to start Rosie at daycare soon, i need to get a few more puppy 2 classes in and then over the summer she will be a champ at camp i found another place as well so now i have to choose, i think i will do a drop off trial at both and see which one i like more.


----------



## Tiny R Astar

Hi all,
Happy 7 months to Rosie and Luna. I was showing my friend your photos and she said she would have to put a few extra candles on my cake this year since the girls will be 1 on my birthday and the cake would have to be a golden retreiver cake. This I need to see, would be awesome, will have to try remind her she suggested it, in October. 
Hope your appointment goes well Dawn. You sound to have acheived so much since your surgery hope you are getting time to rest up and the pain eases off soon, foot surgery is very painful.
Sounds like Rosie is a star about the house and you have found some fun places for Rosie to try. Hope you find one you all really like. 
Glad Bodie is enjoying his pool and it is helping lessen his temptation to reconstruct your garden by digging.

Albie has done great at day care this week. They videoed his reunion with his pal. They definitely get on well and his little pal races to keep up with him. They seemed so pleased to see each other. It was great to watch.

Only thing is he is doing this very strange half whine half bark when racing with some of the livelier big dogs, it sounds like a terrier being tortured or strangled!!! Definitely done in excitement no sign of pain, he is bounding around tail up and wagging, playing etc. We have never witnessed it ourselves and his bark is quite deep the few times we have heard it. Pleased it is not the aggressive or nasty bark we imagined but not sure how they can stop it. They also have a small dog who barks a lot in the video. Albie lay down and let the puppy and small dogs sniff him and seemed to be very gentle with them it was so sweet to see. The staff are very happy just want to try stop this strange sound he makes!

Have noticed since going back to daily training he is focusing on us almost constantly when walking. He was heeling already on or off lead really well anyway so not sure how I feel about this. Want him to enjoy his walks not just look at me all the time but then again it will be great for when we start agility for him to have that focus. He is racing around after his ball and fetch toys when we stop and play so we do get lots of fun then. Guess can't have it all ways. 
I felt a fraud going round the lake today and was chuckling to myself because so many people commented on how focused and obedient he was and asked how I trained him so well or for tips (as if I would be able to give training tips, he, he, we have only ever done the basics with him). They obviously didn't see him zooming round me after his paddle in the lake!
Just happy he is doing ok again at day care.
Hope everyone has a great week.
Anne


----------



## videoart2

*Dash and Cooper 10/03/2015*

I am so excited to find this group with fellow golden lovers of puppies born October 2015. We bred our Daisy for a litter of puppies and kept the darkest/biggest and lightest. I cared for her 9 puppies round the clock and it was truly a labor of love. I cried as they were adopted out but have since fallen completely in love with Dash and Cooper (our 2 puppies that we kept). Dash was the biggest of the litter and at 7 1/2 months weight 89.6 pounds. He will be 8 months on Friday and is weighing 90 pounds. Cooper is about 82 pounds. We love them both. We have Cooper training for a therapy dog and Dash will try agility at the end of the month. I hope I can jump in and read all of your advice and experiences. 
Here are some pictures of Dash and Cooper.


----------



## videoart2

*Dash and Cooper 10/03/2015*

I am so excited to find this group with fellow golden lovers of puppies born October 2015. We bred our Daisy for a litter of puppies and kept the darkest/biggest and lightest. I cared for her 9 puppies round the clock and it was truly a labor of love. I cried as they were adopted out but have since fallen completely in love with Dash and Cooper (our 2 puppies that we kept). Dash was the biggest of the litter and at 7 1/2 months weight 89.6 pounds. He will be 8 months on Friday and is weighing 90 pounds. Cooper is about 82 pounds. We love them both. We have Cooper training for a therapy dog and Dash will try agility at the end of the month. I hope I can jump in and read all of your advice and experiences. 
Here are some pictures of Dash and Cooper. Sorry for the over post of pictures. I am just catching up. I have skimmed through the posts and all of the beautiful pictures.


----------



## Tiny R Astar

Welcome Videoart2
Dash and Cooper are gorgeous I love their different colouring must have been a lovely litter. Do you keep in touch and get updates from your other pups? Albie's mum was the same lovely dark colour as your Dash.
This is a great website with lots of fantastic informative and supportive people. It has been great having so much support with our new pup. 
Hope they have a great 8 month birthday. 
Best wishes Anne.


----------



## wdadswell

Hi all,

Welcome Videoart2!! So glad you found us!! Happy 8 months to Cooper and Dash! They are so beautiful. Love all the pics and Momma too!

Dawn, I guarantee Rosie will love the kiddie pool! Bodie is in his constantly and splashes with his feet and tries to catch the water as it comes up! Hope you're follow up appointment goes well! I know how frustrating it must be for you, not to be able to move around well.

Anne so glad Albie is having a good week at daycare! I'm sure everything will be fine! I would love to see that video if you can post it? Does his whine attract other dogs to chase him, did they say? I'm sure it's another teen thing.

Hope everyone is having a good week!


----------



## wdadswell

Just because he's so darn cute and wet!


----------



## Amystelter

videoart2 said:


> I am so excited to find this group with fellow golden lovers of puppies born October 2015. We bred our Daisy for a litter of puppies and kept the darkest/biggest and lightest. I cared for her 9 puppies round the clock and it was truly a labor of love. I cried as they were adopted out but have since fallen completely in love with Dash and Cooper (our 2 puppies that we kept). Dash was the biggest of the litter and at 7 1/2 months weight 89.6 pounds. He will be 8 months on Friday and is weighing 90 pounds. Cooper is about 82 pounds. We love them both. We have Cooper training for a therapy dog and Dash will try agility at the end of the month. I hope I can jump in and read all of your advice and experiences.
> 
> Here are some pictures of Dash and Cooper.




You dogs are beautiful! Louie was not born in October, he's a September boy. He is 9 months today. Last vet visit he was 74lbs and he's grown since. He's a big boy like yours. Love that you are doing therapy, I had thought of it but just basic training was hard enough. I wish you success!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Amystelter

Just checkin in to see how everyone is doing. Louie tuned 9 months today. Neither of my golden's have taken to the kiddy pool. I splash my hand around in it and Lucy will try to catch the water but as far as getting in they won't. I even dug it in the ground and was going to make a border. Maybe if by the end of summer they don't take to it I'll plant a tree. Any ideas how to coax em? My buddy use to just love it. He use to have so much fun, hope yours are


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## IrisBramble

Rosie grew more this past week, shes starting to fill out i was wondering if she would ever get any bigger lol 

Brushed her today and got half a coat off, wow the amounts are amazing shes going to the groomer next week i keep pushing it back but she is going next week she stinks and i cannot stand it

i will let you all know how she does in the kiddie pool we will get it next week sometime.

i hope you all have a great week!!! we are busy with 2 wrestling shows and our anniversary this weekend.


----------



## JMME

Happy 7 months Rosie & Luna!! I hope you guys post more pictures soon. It’s fun watching two sisters grow up on here

Bodie is so handsome!!! We can never have enough pictures . I say this all the time, but I really love his expression. He has “puppy eyes” down! It’s so fun when they love the water. Probably my favorite thing to do with my guys. How much is Bodie weighing these days? He sure looks like he is starting to muscle out! 

I’m glad Rosie is doing so well since your surgery. Jasper can also hold it 8-9 hours - possibly longer if needed, but I don’t want him to have to do that. When I’m home with him, he usually goes a few hours before hitting the bells. I’m excited to hear how she does with the pool! Happy anniversary! 

Elsa Cholla’s Mom – how are things going with the new puppy? Any pictures for us?! And wow, 23 inches?! Tall girl! My older guy, Ripley, is also tall and just under 26 inches at the shoulder. 

Albie is taller than Jasper by half an inch! I’m so sorry to hear about all the trouble he is giving at daycare lately. Did you guys figure out what is going on? I wonder if he is just overly stimulated there? He sounds like he is doing wonderful with his training! 

Dash and Cooper are so cute! I love how similar they look, but just different shades. I can’t believe how big they are!! I wonder what they will top out at. Also, I’m super impressed that you’ve been able to train two puppies at the same time! I think I’d be in tears hahaha. Happy 8 months to you guys! 

Happy 9 months to Louie! Would love some new pictures. And I honestly have no idea about the kiddy pool. Jasper was really nervous the first time we took him to the beach, so my husband went in the water with him. He wanted to follow him, but was still nervous, so we coaxed him out with chicken thigh meat and it worked! The life vest also really helped him gain confidence in his swimming and he only needed to use it a couple of times. 

Jasper turned 8 months old on the 1st. He is starting to become even more affectionate and is doing very well on his training. I’m excited for his tracking lesson tomorrow! I’ll try to get some pictures. We have been dealing with a crazy amount of ticks this year and it’s driving me crazy! I check the boys every time they come in the house, but I still find one on them later. My guys both had the Lyme vaccine and thankfully they have all been dead because of the meds, but I still worry.


----------



## IrisBramble

Happy 9 months to Louie 

Happy 8 months to Jasper

Elsa Cholla’s Mom- i 2nd that, we would love to see pics of the new puppy 

Albie and Bodie are always so cute.

Dash and Cooper are so cute welcome.

Yeah she could hold it for 7 hours but i dont really want her to do that, she can hold 10 hours over night and during the day if we are out longer then we usually are she can hold it 6 hours, but i usually have someone come over and let her out. during the day when im home she will go 3-4 hours unless she drinks tons of water then its 2 hours. but when someone is able to take her out she goes about 4-5 hours then someone comes over if no one can then she never goes longer then 6, but that's really rare i always have arraignments made, or we just dont stay out that long.


----------



## videoart2

Hi Everyone, 
Thanks so much for the welcome. I feel so at home with fellow golden retriever pet owners and dog lovers. This is my second time to reply - there is a bit of a learning curve with this forum lol. We only bred our mother dog (age 4) 1 time and then spayed her and we have neutered Dash and Cooper. Raising 9 puppies was glorious but a lot of work. We were very picky with the adopted families because we wanted to make sure to find forever homes. I have stayed in touch with just about all of the golden retriever owners and it amazes me how all of the puppies left our home looking very similar with no distinct personalities and how they are all so different now. You really don't know what you are getting in a puppy because to me they were all very similar in personality and somewhat in size. 

Dash and Cooper love the water. We took them to our land the other day and they ran up and down the creek bed over and over. After 3 failed attempts at qualifying for the good citizen's test for a therapy dog, we have decided to table the therapy dog and agility dog pursuit until they have more basic obedience behind them. So tonight we enrolled them in an intermediate class. 

One quote note on: DOG HAIR: With 3 golden retrievers, I have a few tricks for dog hair. I brush them all every morning with the furminator (AMAZING) (it doesn't take long- they all love it) and 2. I have a neato automatic vacuum cleaner that sweeps my house twice daily and I empty a ton of dog hair from the bin. 

Let me know if you have any tips with your golden babies! Such beautiful and well cared for dogs- they all look so happy!!!


----------



## Tiny R Astar

Hi All,
Happy 9 months to Louie and 8 months to Jasper time is just flying at the moment.
Albie loves water too so not really sure how you can coax Louie into the kiddie pool I'm sure you have tried putting favourite toys in there. We have sand in ours saving lots of digging in the garden.

Jaspers coat is really feathering out he is very handsome. Sorry to hear about those ticks must take a lot of time checking the dogs, glad the medication is working though.
Albie isn't really molting that much. He gets a good brush each evening but ee had to vavuum twice a day in Spring and Summer with our last dog, it seems strange but not complaining.

Brodie is very cute love that picture. Cant't post the video unfortunately but Albie's whining does seem to be when he is getting very excited. The other behaviours have gone, his best pal was put back into the pack and bingo no more stressed out bratty behaviour (other than the weird vocals).
Bet Rosie will like her pool, nice to hear she is growing too but sad in a way. I know she and Luna are sissy's but for some reason I think of her as the baby of the group; so once she has grown up I will have to accept that they will all officially be done with puppyhood. Still love the girls colour that fur will be gorgeous when it feathers properly as they grow. 

Videoart2 I don't think you should be disappointed putting off the agility and support training. They can't do much with the agility till 18 months and in the UK they wait for dogs to mature before serious support/ sensory training. We will just be doing ground work at the basic agility course, for us it is just a way of burning some of his seemingly unsatiable energy.
BTW I have asked admin to change my login / user name will pick something using family dog names such as Tiny, Ranger and Astar so when a strange name appears, sorry it won't be a new member, just me.
Have a good weekend all and Happy anniversary Dawn.


----------



## IrisBramble

CarnelleyLamb said:


> Hi All,
> Happy 9 months to Louie and 8 months to Jasper time is just flying at the moment.
> Albie loves water too so not really sure how you can coax Louie into the kiddie pool I'm sure you have tried putting favourite toys in there. We have sand in ours saving lots of digging in the garden.
> 
> Jaspers coat is really feathering out he is very handsome. Sorry to hear about those ticks must take a lot of time checking the dogs, glad the medication is working though.
> Albie isn't really molting that much. He gets a good brush each evening but ee had to vavuum twice a day in Spring and Summer with our last dog, it seems strange but not complaining.
> 
> Brodie is very cute love that picture. Cant't post the video unfortunately but Albie's whining does seem to be when he is getting very excited. The other behaviours have gone, his best pal was put back into the pack and bingo no more stressed out bratty behaviour (other than the weird vocals).
> Bet Rosie will like her pool, nice to hear she is growing too but sad in a way. I know she and Luna are sissy's but for some reason I think of her as the baby of the group; so once she has grown up I will have to accept that they will all officially be done with puppyhood. Still love the girls colour that fur will be gorgeous when it feathers properly as they grow.
> 
> Videoart2 I don't think you should be disappointed putting off the agility and support training. They can't do much with the agility till 18 months and in the UK they wait for dogs to mature before serious support/ sensory training. We will just be doing ground work at the basic agility course, for us it is just a way of burning some of his seemingly unsatiable energy.
> BTW I have asked admin to change my login / user name will pick something using family dog names such as Tiny, Ranger and Astar so when a strange name appears, sorry it won't be a new member, just me.
> Have a good weekend all and Happy anniversary Dawn.


I also think of her as the baby since she was the runt of her litter, and currently the littlest of this group of pups

thanks for anniversary wishes i cannot believe we have been married 17 years.

i vacuum all the time and i also use the Furminator it is a wonderful brush i try and get to her every evening and usually i get off a huge basketball sized ball of fur. im also gonna buy the iRobot to run several times a day to pick up hair but the brush we use cuts down on the hair by 80%

i hope everyone has a great weekend!!


----------



## LynnC

Hello all - Hope everyone's doing well. Looks like pups are doing well just entering the dreaded teenage phase! Our trip was nice and the wedding was spectacular It was nice to see family and at times I felt like we went from one meal to the next. Needless to say I won't be going on a scale for a while. Luna did well while we were away or at least that's what everyone is telling me. My son told me she did have an accident in the house once but confessed it was his fault. He wasn't paying attention to her signals. She does look a little taller and like she filled out a bit. I tried to measure her and I think she's about 21-22". 

Dawn I'm glad you & Rosie are doing well. I'm sorry about that round of a upset tummy she had. I had a soft mesh muzzle I used for my rock eater Cosmo . It worked great and kept him safe. Happy Anniversary though you're practically still honeymooners in my book . My husband and I are celebrating 39 years in a few weeks!! Where did the time go???

Anne - It took me a minute to realize that it was you. Looks like Albie is kicking off the teenage phase! Hopefully the camera wasn't too expensive . You're handling it beautifully and I'm taking notes. Luna's turn is probably right around the corner! 

Kathleen can't wait to see the puppy pics and hear all about your trip. I'm sorry about the fire in your community. Things like that are so traumatic especially when we know the family involved. I hope they rebuild both the hotel/restaurant and their lives bigger and better . 

Welcome Videoart2 . Dash and Cooper are so handsome and such big boys! 3 goldens, 2 puppies, a litter of 9 - I'm exhausted just thinking about it!!! What's moms name? Do you have pictures of her, I would love to see some. 

Amystelter - Luna isn't interested in swimming either. I'm hoping when she sees another dog or someone swimming she'll show some interest. It probably will be the same with Louie. 

Love the pictures of Jasper and Bodie! I could be biased but I think we have the best looking pups . It's nice to be back home and back to our usual routines. Have a great day everyone, looks like rain storms here today.

Here's a pic of Luna and my sons dog Rex (payback time, we're dog sitting this weekend  )


----------



## Amystelter

Welcome home Lynn, so glad you had a nice time. No worries bout the scale, Luna will help you work it off. Rex is awesome. Do the two get along well? I mentioned before my first dog was a husky/shepherd mix. She was an awesome dog but people, by nature were scared of her. It's a lot different with my golden's -

Congrats on 17 and 39 years of marriage. Everyone knows how much work and compromise go into it. Had my x and I made it it would be 30 years this month. We only made it 10. He was in the army and was called to the gulf war. Things just didn't work after that. I still get sad sometimes but only when an anniversary comes up. Always gives me pause to think. 

Great pic of Jasper! He looks so groomed. Btw, that grass looks like a putting green, how do you do it? I'm scared to treat the back yard with the dogs so I just pull weeds. I have the three so even a week without my back yard would kill me.

Anxiously awaiting those new puppy pics. Wish we could all smell that sweet puppy breath too. 

Amy


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Hi everyone. Made it back late Saturday night. I have been having issues logging in since the format change on the site and the whole thing freezes up on me because it can't load the ads on the right hand side. So I am going to quickly post and get pictures up, sorry I can't individually reply to all post, but I will try to back track. Welcome Videoart! Welcome back LynnC, Hope you check out fine Dawn!

It was a really good trip. Elsa was amazing. Sp grown up. She met a lot of people, horses, guard lamas, and cows. She went free range at my one cousin's farm, and at first she ran back to the truck when we were inside, but once she was comfortable, hung out at the back door with my cousin's big old lab, who was happy to show her how to be a farm dog. What i loved most, was finally seeing that when push comes to shove, Elsa does depend on my husband and I for directions, and will follow commands, even in a field of 5 horses, and 3 lamas, with a male lama trying to teach her who is boss. Once he was confident that Elsa knew her place, he sniffed noses with her and backed off some. my inner Mom was so scared for her at first, scared she's get kicked in the head or something, but I was glad I didn't get over protective. This trip really came a good time in Elsa's development. She was kenneled alone for the first time, that really brought up her fear issues, but she got better. She faced 5 kennels with about 8 howling huskies quite bravely. Although she did jump in and out of the a few times on that choice.

On the way up we were asked if we would bring another pup back with us. The original transportation plans had fallen through. So we agreed, what an adventure that was. Elsa was pretty disturbed at first. Here we had been stopping and visiting many people and animals, and suddenly we put two of them in the truck and drive away! She kept looking at us like there must be some mistake here, these two howling creatures should not be here!

The first night, she just kept watching the puppies wrestle. She would go to one side of them, then the other. Took her awhile to start joining in. She was good with them! A true gentle Golden in every way. The third night, she did get mad once with one of them, and her growl changed, I instantly grabbed her from behind, and said, No. Elsa knew immediately she had made a mistake. She went and sat away from them and looked so upset. I took her for a walk, but she avoided them the rest of that evening and the next morning. Later that afternoon, she started playing with them again. Then we dropped off HER favorite one. Elsa definitely took to one pup over the other. Our pup, Nahanni, as she is now named, was intimidated by Elsa's size and barked at her more, the other pup was so out going and gregarious, she would just throw herself at Elsa to play all the time. Maybe a bit too much for Elsa's liking after awhile. You can tell from the first pic of Elsa and the pups to the last one of the three of them, Elsa adapted pretty quickly. 
I also threw one in of when the lama succeeded in chasing Elsa off a ways, but Elsa found her way back to us. She could of just ran for the truck, but she just kept trying until the lama decided she was going to mind her manners on his say so. 
Got a good pic of the opposite bi-eyes pups. They just happened to be the only two bi-eyed in the litter. There was 2 parti-eyed pups, and all blue, and one all brown. Nahanni is the one on the right. and Dot on the left. 
The last picture is of us on the ferry home. Elsa was happy to smell salt water again, and that face of hers had a lot of people coming up to the truck to pet her the whole trip. 
So now the puppy adventure begins all over again.


----------



## LynnC

Hi All - OMG ElsaChollasMom the puppies are adorable. I first just glanced at the pics and thought "they got 2!!!". I absolutely love the pic of the 2 of them together, their eyes are beautiful . Elsa looks like she had a great trip too. I don't know what I would do if Luna came face to face with a llama. She and Nahanni will become besties in no time! Enjoy !

Amystelter - Thanks on the congrats. You're absolutely right lots of hard work and compromise! I am blessed my husband has a way of letting the small stuff go and focuses on the positive. Makes it a bit easier . Oh my, you are also right about the GS mix! Over the weekend we were walking Luna and Rex and so many people just avoided Rex. One lady came up and made a big fuss over Luna and didn't even look over at Rex. It was very apparent we were together! And he's such a good boy. Luna and he get along wonderfully . My brother and husband took Luna and Rex swimming this weekend. Poor Luna, she was shaking so much . I'm hoping once my boys go in the water she'll be more interested!

Have a great day everyone


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Awe, Poor Rex. Elsa was even getting the cold shoulder from people who could see nothing but PUPPIES on the trip. Just yesterday, a local family of 4 girls and their dad way-layed us to see the puppy, and one girl about 10, went straight to Elsa. I thanked her for giving Elsa some attention.


----------



## wdadswell

Love Nahanni!!! Great pics of everyone. Glad Elsa has adjusted. Hope pup is settling in well.

Glad you had a nice trip Lynn! Love the pic of Rex and Luna together! He's gorgeous! I'm sure Luna will get used to the water and start to enjoy it. I think the life jacket will help too and make her feel safer.

Jasper looks amazing with that beautiful coat!He should be a model-what a hunk!! He's so photogenic. I love Bodie to death, but I get the goofiest pictures of him!


----------



## Baileysmommydog

Those pups are beautiful. Now your fun begins. Welcome video art 2. 

Lexi and I had an interesting/ nasty walk on Sunday morning but I have to brag that my girl was incredibly awesome. I can honestly say I fell in love with her. All this time she's just kind of been here but Sunday was a wham and she's mine. We were heading home after a lengthy walk about 11 am. There was a half marathon going on. A lady with four kids was walking on the opposite side of the street heading in same direction we were to watch the race. One little boy kept running ahead of the group. Long story short we all reach the corners where the traffic light was, red light, waiting for green so we can all cross. Little boy jumps off the curb and gets hit by passing vehicle. Mother of pearl!!! I see it all!!! I call 911. There were lights, sirens, screaming kid, screaming Mom, police, firemen, 3 crying kids, commotion everywhere. My girl Lexi was calm, cool and I was so impressed!!!! She was the calm in the storm. Little boy was listed in stable condition later that night. I'm sure the driver was a mess as well. I did go and talk to her to see that she was physically ok. 

I fell in love with Lexi. If shayla had been there the sirens etc would have freaked her out. Part of me still can't believe what I saw and the tape keeps playing over and over in my head.

I hope everyone has a good week. Oh yeah, I measured Lexi and she is 24 inches at the shoulder. The photo is Lexi with yogurt nose.


----------



## Baileysmommydog

Tried to load two photos. Here's another of Lexi. She does have long legs but perhaps not as long as this photo portrays.


----------



## IrisBramble

I will load new pics of rosie on to my computer, if i load from my phone they load sideways it and it bugs me lol she is napping when she gets up i will measure her

things have been so busy, we had so much packed into our weekend she had fun with her "grandparents" lol 

shes been so good out and about so far these past few weeks only 1 accident shes just not that good at letting us know she needs to go out, she relies on us getting her out at her scheduled times.

i hope everyone is well, thanks for the anniversary wishes.


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Oh my gosh Baileysmommydog, what a terrible scene. So happy for you that Lexi was so good for you. Elsa would have fallen apart I am sure. Elsa still seems to be all leg too. I love Lexi's look. 
Glad to hear Rosie is getting so much better with accidents.
Elsa does not like peeing in strange places. She went a full 12 hours without going pee on the first day of trip up North, and often 8 hours after that. So I wouldn't give her more than a 1/4 cup of water when she would not pee on a stop, and as much as she wanted when she did pee. I was worried she could give herself a bladder infection. The Husky breeder said very submissive dogs don't like to leave their scent in strange places, it's an instinct to avoid being followed.

The Universe was very kind to me! Elsa started her Heat last night, the third day back. For those of you still waiting, I did notice she seemed a bit swollen back there the last couple of days, enough to mention it to my husband, who shrugged it off. Elsa also cut a pad on a rock yesterday at the beach. it bled several times already. I clean it with chlorohexadine each time. Having a puppy to keep her occupied has come at the right time! I will get a few pics of the actually together and post soon.


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Can't believe how big Dash and Cooper are, thanks for sharing your pictures. 
Glad to hear Albie is doing so much better. I got some decent heels on this trip with Elsa, never used the Halti once. She was in her Canine Equipment harness and long line most of the trip, so between that and her natural cautious nature, she was pretty good. My biggest battle was making her Wait, before she could jump out of the truck. With so many opportunities to train this, I wouldn't let her out until she sat back. Which at times was hard, she was so eager to explore, and almost as equally eager to move on again too, lol.


----------



## Amystelter

Puppies are so adorable and I do like the eyes! Llama is wild, not sure what my dogs would have done. Lucy would have wanted to play with it but the other two probably would have ran away.

So you guys are measuring from the ground to shoulder? I'll have to see where mine are at. Love the yogurt nose. If I need a laugh I rub a little peanut butter on their nose. Fun to watch! Scary situation with the boy, glad he was stable and hope you are ok. That is traumatic for an onlooker as well. Good for Lexi

I never heard that before about strange places, how interesting - good luck with the heat, hope it goes fast and is not too messy. I had Lucy fixed before hers at 6 months. Louie is 9 months now and I think I'm going to take him in soon. They need to get back in daycare so I have a day's rest.

Daycare and I trained the wait command at the door. Easy that way because if they don't listen the door comes into their face. Doesn't hit it, but you know it looks like it's going to so they step back and then sit and wait. Didn't take long. Try it

Have a nice wrap up to the week or wait, it's only Tuesday ...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Amystelter

Louie and Lucy this weekend.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LynnC

Good morning all - Luna is having a very sleepy week! I think she's exhausted from all the excitement when we were away and having Rex to play with last weekend. I'm watching her like a hawk waiting for her heat. I've never been through this so no idea what to expect .

Donna - that must have been terrifying! I don't know how you get that image out of your head. Hopefully the little boy will heal and the poor person that hit him. My motto is "Each day's a gift, things can change in a split second"! Yay for Lexi though . What a good girl, I would have been proud too. I love the pictures. The yogurt on her nose is adorable and what long legs! Maybe she should be a swimsuit model .

Kathleen - I hope Elsa's cut pad is healing. Ouch, Luna would have been such a baby. And her first heat to boot! You certainly have your hands full. BTW, hows Nahanni doing? It must be so much fun. 

Amystelter - I love the pics of Louie and Lucy. The ears almost look like horns  hehe.

Dawn - hope all's going well with you. Hope your recovery is going well. I remember what a busy time of year this was with end of school, sports, music etc. etc. etc. As much as I complained at the time I do miss those days .

I haven't said anything but I have some VERY EXCITING news . My first grandchild is due to enter this world in 2 weeks!!!! This is such a blessing for my son and daughter-in-law and our whole family I am over the moon! And its a baby girl   . Having 3 sons this makes it extra special! If I go MIA you'll know why . 

Have a great day everyone


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

That's a great action shot Amystetlter.
Congrats LynnC, a very exciting time for your family. I had the first grandchild on both sides of the family. He was very spoiled for awhile, Lol, so I am sure your grand daughter will be too.
Nahanni seems to have settled in well. Has totally taken to my husband. I have to pet two dogs at once, Elsa has a jealous streak for sure. Being in heat has made her very moody. Sleeping lots, and I swear she has cramps too. She gets sucky at times. I got chlorophyll capsules 100 mg today. (Dose is suppose to be one in the AM one at night) It is suppose to help mask the smell of the female in heat, make males less interested. Many breeders say it makes a huge difference in the amount of determination their males have to escape within a kennel situation. There is one male up the street who I think is not fixed, and he did show up in our yard one night out of the blue just making the rounds. How often he gets out, I don't know, so he is my biggest reason for using the chlorophyll. He's a huge mix breed dog.
Today, when we went to town, we got each dog a stuffed hoof. Luckily the pup is still crated in the truck. On the way home, on the ferry, Elsa got really nasty and snarly at the pup over the hoof. Even biting at Nahanni's crate. It was like she suddenly lost her mind! DH made a move to push her back from the crate, and she snapped at him, and when I reached out, she snapped at me too. It was scary! So I threw a jacket over Nahanni's crate. A few moments later Elsa snapped out of it and I reached under her and took her hoof away with no response. I know it's the hormones of the Heat, Elsa has never done resource guarding before. Definitely a wake up call to not leave these 2 alone until Elsa is back in her right mind.


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

A very unhappy girl. I know the heat is for her long term health, but right now, I feel kind of bad putting her through this. She's really feeling miserable today.

Here is some Nahanni and Elsa shots from the first week at home. Most of the time they are really good at taking turns. Elsa has to have everything first, to prove she's the older dog who was here first, lol.


----------



## Amystelter

OMG! They are soooo cute together. Love the pic on the chair. Sorry else. Is uncomfortable, soon it will be just a bad memory.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JMME

Thanks everyone! 

Sand in the kiddie pool is an awesome idea for digging. I’m glad Albie is back to himself! Minus the vocals lol. 

It’s funny that you mention it, but I’ve also thought of Rosie as the baby . And wow! 17 years is definitely impressive. I tried the furminator with my corgi – it was awesome with his undercoat!!! I’ve been good with a slicker brush for Jasper and Ripley though. And vacuuming daily. Or maybe I’m just too used to dog hair that I stopped noticing?  I’m so glad to hear she is doing so well potty training!

LynnC, I’m glad Luna did so well on your trip! One accident is pretty good considering such a big change. And wow. 39 years?! That’s great! . And I totally agree that we have great looking pups in this group. I LOVE Luna’s expression that picture lol. And Rex sure is handsome too! Poor Luna. It’s probably a little scary at first! Do you have anywhere to take her in gradually? Like from a beach further in? I’m sure she will get the hang of it in no time! She looks so cute with her life vest on! And congratulations about your granddaughter!!! Such an exciting time for you guys

Amystelter, Jasper has actually never been to a groomer, but I do cut his nails and trim his paw fur regularly. We actually live in a townhouse, so we don’t have to do anything with the lawn. They use no chemicals in the grass, but they do mow it weekly. They don’t even water it which is crazy to me – back in Washington we definitely had to water our lawn to keep it green in the summer! Great action shot of Louie and Lucy! I love their light coloring.

Elsa Cholla’s Mom, OMG both puppies are adorable!! And Elsa is looking beautiful as always! I totally know what you mean about the older dog getting the cold shoulder. Since bringing Jasper home, everyone ignores Ripley and goes straight for him. I love the pictures of Nahanni and Elsa together! Nahanni is gorgeous.

Wdadswell, Bodie is super handsome too! How has he been?? I also get some really goofy pictures! Haha. I’m going to post the one I got yesterday! It cracks me up lol.

That’s so awful about the accident. Thank goodness the boy was stable at least. Way to go Lexi! I’m sure most dogs would be very worked up and stressed in that kind of situation, so that’s definitely impressive. And wow! Lexi is a tall girl. Love that picture of her with her treat! She is such a beautiful color. 

My sister is getting a vizsla puppy from a breeder in Illinois, so I’ll be flying him to Seattle for her at the end of this month. It’s a good excuse for me to go home and visit family for a few days. I’m definitely a little nervous about the flight, but I’m hoping it won’t be too bad. Jasper FINALLY started his tracking lessons. He had so much fun and she said he was a natural. The only thing I wasn’t a fan of was going out in the tall grass with all the ticks and other bugs lol.


----------



## IrisBramble

Sorry i haven't been around, i have been feeling under the weather and we had a super busy weekend.

trying to catch up- 

Lynn congrats on the new baby, how exciting!!
JMME- good luck with tracking exercises 
Elsa- the 2 puppies are so cute
Amy and wads- the pups are looking so cute!!! 
I will try and get back later and post some pics


----------



## Amystelter

Congrats Lynn on the grandchild. How exciting, and they are waiting for birth to know the sex just adds to it.

Hope Elsa is feeling better today. Glad you handled the aggression right away. Goes for you too Iris, rest up and relax a bit!

Love the second pic in the water. They sure are cute all wet. Have a safe trip and post a pic a the vizsla. Great to hear Jaspers a natural at tracking. I wish I had the capability to get mine involved in more active training. Early next month Louie goes back to his essentials class. I had to pull him during the winter because it got too cold for me to keep up with all the homework and I wanted him to do well. Going to be challenging now he's older but we'll get it. His down command is awful, even with Lucy being obedient. I'm lucky he's the mellow one though. Still does not let me out of his sight. He's my gentle giant!

My mom is here for a summer visit, I took this yesterday -









Have a nice week everyone, I will be on vacation for most of it



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Always love to see pictures of Jasper. He is built so differently from Elsa. Love that head.
Sorry to hear your not feeling well Dawn. Hopefully you get some needed rest in this week.
Amy, what a great shot there. Got to check in with new comers in the house to see what they can get away with. 
Elsa likes to gently put her head on the end of my knee too. She seem so grown up compared to having a puppy around. I thought Elsa's training was less than stellar, but when compared to where Nahanni is at, I just love her all the more right now. Nahanni's true personality is starting to show through. She is definitely a brat. She sleeps a lot more than Elsa ever did, but when she is awake, she's always looking for trouble, especially in, under, and on top of things. Much more so than Elsa was. Doesn't try to bite us much, although she has Elsa for that. Definitely a normal puppy and not like a Golden puppy, and not like Elsa was!


----------



## Tiny R Astar

Hi all 
Just been catching up after a very busy week at work.
Donna I hope you are doing ok after witnessing that awful accident so traumatic ! Hope the little boy is doing ok. Lexi is a star, can see why you are so proud of her.
Jasper looks fantastic in the pictures glad his first tracking session went well.

We took Albie to the agility class but he just wanted to jump and obviously isnt old enough so going to leave it for a few months. He is so m6ch calmer again. We realised that moving him onto working dog food tied in with his hyper phase so swapped him back to large breed maybe it was giving him too much fuel on top of his teenage hormone surge.
Lynn such fantastic exciting news, hope all goes well with the birth and glad you enjoyed the trip. Seems to be a popular time for weddings. We celebrated our 20th anniversary on 8th June. Have yet to celebrate as been too busy with work. Hopefully next weekend! 
I agree that we have a very good looking group of pups. Love all the photos.
Kathleen your new pup is adorable just want to hug her and the eyes are stunning. Give poor Elsa a hug such a shame with the timing, coping with a new pup and ferling so rotten. Hope she feels better soon.
Hope you feel better soon too Dawn and get chance to rest that foot. Hard to relax when you are so busy
Have a good week
Few pictures of Albie , one with his 'ear horns'


----------



## wdadswell

Love all the pictures!!! I laughed at Jasper, shaking his head! Priceless shot!! What a nice lake they get to swim in!
Looks like Elsa and the pup are doing well together! It does help having 2 for the biting aspect of it. It was non existent for me too, with Nala taking the brunt of it. Hope Elsa is feeling better.
I hope you can slow down a bit Dawn and take it easy on yourself!
Amy love all your dogs, hypnotized by Grandma. They are all so beautiful!!
Albie's ear horns are so cute! I have a hard time with running shots! Always blur them.
Congrats Lynn on your upcoming grandchild! So exciting!
Bodie's doing well-still haven't weighed or measured him yet. I think that 6 week period, where I couldn't let the 2 of them play together, poor Nala is still paying for it. They were the same size when Bodie went lame and he towers over her now. He still wants to play too rough and she wants nothing to do with him. I did notice today, he actually let her chase him, without him grabbing her.
Have a wonderful week all!!


----------



## LynnC

Hello all - sounds like all pups are doing well . Luna is doing well though she had a very quiet weekend. She was very quiet and slept a lot. Today she's randomly whining and I'm wondering if these are signs of her going into heat??? We're on baby watch though my husbands prediction is next Monday during the summer solstice/full moon   

Kathleen - hope Elsa is feeling better. Poor thing but I'm sure it's worth her discomfort. Thanks for the Chlorophyll tip. I'll pick some up to be prepared. The 2 pups look so cute together . I love the pictures especially the one of the 2 of them on the chair. I think I'll stay away from hoofs! It must have been uneasy seeing Elsa react like that to you. Nahanni's probably thinking "& she's calling me a brat" hehe. Too funny  !

JMME - your a good sister, delivering a puppy accross country! Your sister will owe you big . Yay Jasper, great job with your tracking lessons. I think you're right about Luna swimming from shore. My DH & brother thought it was a good idea to just take her swimming, after all "she's a water dog!" What do they know!! Love the picture of Jasper & Ripley. 

Amtstelter - love the pic of your pack with grandma . My dogs always Loved ice-cream. 

Tiny R Star - no worries about Albie and agility. He'll be ready as he matures and can focus more. Your pups are so cute, I love the horn ears . 

Wendy - glad Bodie is doing well. He's such a handsome boy 

Dawn - feel better soon. Hope alls going well with your foot and Rosie. 

Have a great week everyone


----------



## IrisBramble

Thanks everyone I think it was because i was on pain medication for 2 weeks and then just stopped it it made me sick. Anyway feeling better i get tired very easy and cannot stand/limp for longer than 5 mins. I get my stitches out tomorrow I'm so happy.

Rosie is good but wow she's a shedder lol I have to run my vac every day. She's doing well still biting. She loves to look out windows she watches everything since we live off the main street in our town the living room window faces the road and it's very entertaining for her. I've been muzzling her when we go outside to play and I cannot get up and take things out of her mouth but she refuses to do anything but be mad and try and take it off, will this go away? I had to do it 2 weeks ago we went left her with both sets of parents and she ate something that made her sick.

She's like 24in tall now and I think maybe 35-36 in long? She's afraid of the measuring tape lol


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Awe, really feel for you Dawn. 
I don't know if Rosie will get use to it. Elsa never got use to using a Halti for walking. She would basically not go to the potty with a halti on, and refused walks very dramatically. She finally learned how to remove it and I had to give up. I think a Golden's face is just so sensitive, compared to other breeds. 
Albie looks so happy with his ears flapping in the wind. Interesting to hear how the working dog food actually affected his behaviour. Can always do agility work with what's available to you. I have Elsa jump on rocks, walk logs, etc. just to use up energy, and we plan to build some agility equipment in our yard once the fence is done for them.
Glad Bodie is getting back to being a regular dog. Nala will have to continue updating him on the rules of the game.
Elsa is finally starting to feel better. Week One over with. Now it's the fertile week. The chlorophyll really works for internal deodorizing, at least for her poop, it smells like almost nothing right now. Her other behavior change, is that she doesn't want to pee in the yard, she wants to walk the perimeter, she wants to mark and take multiple pees all of a sudden. I hope this goes away afterwards. Part of choosing a girl dog was not having to do the rounds like I did with a male dog.


----------



## Amystelter

Loving all the pics too! Albie looks so well groomed in the top pic, do you use that fumigator? I am hesitant to get one because I heard the over use can do some damage. I am just getting use to the hair and I vac every other day. Hair is the new black around here as well as my number one accessory

Loving the time with grandma, takes a little of the work with these dogs away.

Hoping for peace between Bodie and Nala. My benji wants little to do with my golden's and they pretty much leave him be. I am lucky with feeding though. They all seem to respect each others food. Amazing how my little bug gives a little growl and they back off. After just a time or two it's been resolved. Even with bones and such. Benji will keep his up until he doesn't want it anymore. Cross my fingers it stays this way.

Off to enjoy the sunny afternoon


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wdadswell

Well another month come and gone already! Hard to believe my cute little puppy is 8 months old today! Happy 8 months to Tucker 11 as well!

Amy, it's funny, Nala used to pester my daughter's doxie non stop, when she was a pup, but her Shitzu would always put her in her place. Now when they come over the Shitzu tells Bodie off and Nala just takes it. I have a knock off furminator and I don't like it on the long hair. I'm with you, hair is just another accessory. I vacuum and an hour later, these little puff balls show up again.

So glad Elsa is feeling better! Poor girl, sounds like she was having a tough time of it. Wonder why she won't pee in the yard?

Dawn, maybe you could try one of those cage muzzles that don't keep the mouth closed. It would be hard for Rosie to pant with the regular kind. I've never used one longer, than it took to do nails on my last golden and he hated it!
Glad you are feeling a bit better too.

Lynn-Hope you will post a pic when the little one is born. Such an exciting time! Hope Luna is back to herself!


----------



## LynnC

Happy 8 months Bodie and Tucker II  !! Love the pic of the pups Wendy and the garden is so lush.

Kathleen - Glad to hear Elsa's feeling better. I wonder if there's a "Midol" for dogs with cramps??? I'm probably aging myself, do they even make it anymore???

Luna seems to be doing better. I'm watching her like a hawk and reading into every little sign. Maybe I'm focusing on her so I don't think about the baby. It's like watching paint dry! My son called last night and admitted he's nervous. That is so unlike him so I know he must be a mess. All I could do was give him a pep talk and let him know he'll be a great dad. It's very interesting watching your baby prepare for their baby . If mom & dad allow it I certainly will post a pic . Either way I will keep everyone posted! Can't wait


----------



## IrisBramble

Taking Rosie on Tuesday to the groomer and shes getting a trim she needs it bad plus a bath and nail trim too

shes been so good not a accident in weeks she will either nudge you with her nose or whine or go sit by the door, still doesn't bark lol shes a good girl but her biting and eating weird stuff, lol 

i hope everyone is doing well, and happy 8 months to Tucker 2

we just booked a vacation over the xmas holiday to CA and we cannot take Rosie with us so we have to board her which makes me nervous.


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Happy Birthday Bodie and Tucker II. 

LynnC, there is no Midol for dogs. Anything that could kill pain is too likely to thin blood too. I don't think most of them suffer this much. or people don't notice. Only found a few posts about it. Yes, watching your kids prepared for kids must be amusing. I remember how mentally stressed my first husband was. He was the classic example of a first time father Lol. I was more Zen about it, I had been babysitting for years and had a natural knack for handling babies, as it turned out. If your son is anything like my EX, the minute the baby arrives, he will take one look, and all that anxiety will evaporate.

Glad to hear Rosie has finally got potty routine figured out. Elsa's biting, with us, has pretty much disappeared, having a puppy to chew on helps, Lol. This heat seems to have matured her attitude a lot. It will be interesting to see if it sticks.
She has gotten a bit more vocal as she has aged, but still the quietest dog I have ever know. I have decided the worst part of the heat, for me, is the shedding! I just pat Elsa and clouds of blonde fall off her. I dust mop daily, but there is a layer every where. I have kind of given up the fight. When the heat is over I will do a top to bottom cleaning of my house.

We are finally building a dog run! Yay! Got 10 posts in yesterday. 
Elsa is 8 months old today.


----------



## wdadswell

Happy 8 months to beautiful Elsa!! A dog run will be wonderful to have! How big are you making it? I have one of those chain link ones with the gate, that I got at TSC and it really comes in handy.

I was so focused on making sure Bodie was good at getting his nails trimmed, that I didn't brush him much. Oops! He doesn't mind it-just won't hold still. almost sorry I took all the carpet out. My poor floors-on the other hand, he just lays there for his nails!


----------



## Amystelter

Happy birthday Elsa, Bodie and Tucker II! Funny bout the mouthing, it's true, they just need another pup to chomp on. Lucy was horrible but Louie not at all and I'm sure it's because he had her to bite on.

I wouldn't worry bout boarding Rosie. She is young yet and as long as she doesn't have separation anxiety she'll be fine. I use to board buddy, but never my Bella because she was from the humane society and I always felt she might think I wasn't coming back like it happened before. I just couldn't do it so it was always a pain trying to make arrangements but we always did. 

I get freaked out trimming nails so I just have daycare do it. They bathe them too because they never got use to the tub and now I can't get them in. Maybe I'll use the kiddy pool and the garden hose now when it's warm, but I don't know the hose is so cold. Anyone try that circular thingy on tv? It hooks up to your hose and then you just move it over them. It's only $20 so I might try it.

Anyone use a coat after bathing? I'm having some professional pics done so I want them groomed nice. After they get a bath sometimes their coats are frizzy. Is that what the coat is for? I'm a bit nuts with this photo shoot, I got Lucy a Tierra and Louie and Benji a matching bow tie? Not sure I needed a question mark as that was a rhetorical question, lol!

Good luck with the dog run and I hope that grand baby arrives soon.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## IrisBramble

Happy 8 months Elsa

Rosie hates water, we had a fathers day BBQ yesterday and filled the baby pool up and tried all day to coax her in my kid even sat in it to help her and she hates it and the hose. i have a feeling too people were feeding her things because she is feeling ill today, no energy and threw up a little.

We have a limited time to take our summer vacation with all of our wrestling commitments (we intended to be away 3 weeks now were looking at 2 weeks) so were thinking of not taking Rosie along, since we will be visiting parks and stuff, places she is not allowed most of the time (if we were going for longer we would stay over night at these places but now we cant) i think it would be better to leave her either with my mom, or board her up the street at the same place we did at Disney its just up here owned by the same company.


----------



## LynnC

Hello all. Hope everyone had a nice weekend. It was a glorious weekend here . We had a celebration weekend, anniversary yesterday & Fathers Day today. No baby celebration though !!! My husband keeps saying tomorrow. I hate for him to be right all the time but I'll give him this one just to have this baby already . Luna is warming up to the water. She watched my nieces dog swim in the pool and actually went on the step a few times. I think soon enough and she'll be swimming in the pool. Then I'll probably be sorry not sure what will be worse, cleaning the pool or cleaning up after her digging in my flower beds!!!

Happy 8 months Elsa . Poor thing, no wonder she's becoming more vocal having to be a chew toy for the puppy ! Do you think she's loosing her fur because of the hormones from her heat??? A dog run will be great for both pups. We have a small one on the side of our beach house & the dogs LOVE it! 

Wendy - at least you're clipping Bodies nails. I'm too afraid to so I have to take Luna to the vet. I'm taking her tomorrow so we're ready whenever this baby decides to come. 

Amystelter Im not sure what circular thing you mean? I bath Luna in my shower, the nozzle comes off so It's a bit easier. The thing is I usually get a shower too . Also, I find her fur looks nicer if I blow dry it. Professional pics taken, nice. I wonder which is harder 3 kids or 3 dogs??? Probably kids . Too funny, bow ties & tiara, love it . 

Dawn - as usual sounds like you have a lot on your plate. Glad Rosie has her potty training down . Hope she feels better, probably someone fed her something or she found something! They have to be watched like Hawks. I found Luna in her bed this morning with a stick of butter! I didn't even know she had it. I was making breakfast and she helped herself. So far she's not sick!

Have a great week everyone. I'll keep you posted . 

Here's a pic of Luna this weekend.


----------



## Amystelter

Luna is beautiful! She's a big girl


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wdadswell

What a beautiful shot of Luna with the canal in the background! What a lovely coat she is getting! Come on baby!!! Must be getting nerve wracking Lynn, waiting for the phone to ring! I think I've mentioned this before, but I swore that I'd never have another dog, that was difficult to do nails and really worked on that. I do 4 cats and 2 dogs every few weeks.
Betcha Luna will become a water baby, before you know it!

Poor Rosie, with her upset tummy. Hope she feels better today Dawn. Give her time with the kiddie pool. Maybe throw her favourite toy in it. I can't keep Bodie out of his. Nala's not much of a water baby. She might stick her toes in, but that's it. 

Amy-looking forward to seeing your pictures! I just use the hand held shower nozzle for bathing. I have hosed Bodie off after he rolled in dirt, but I don't think he would stick around for the shampoo and rinse cycle?

Have a great week all!!


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Beautiful picture of Luna, she looks so grown up and starting to fill out too. Yes LynnC, Elsa is shedding because of the hormones. 
Sorry Rosie got a bad tummy. My husband has been terrible for not thinking before sharing with dogs. I keep telling him, I am determined to treat my dog better than myself, they are not our walking composters. So far Elsa has a cast iron stomach for the most part. Maybe he will learn with Nahanni.
Elsa did not originally did not like me touching her feet and fought me on it. I started with just using people toe nail clippers and do one or two when she was really sleepy. She really distrusted the dog clippers and I got a kind that has a shield so you can't take too much. Sadly, being left handed, I am awkward using them, which doesn't help Elsa's confidence. So I stuck to the toe nail clippers and now I can do all of her claws at once at once, but can only take a little bit because her claws are really too big for them. Will have to try going back to the dog nail clippers. I would like to Dremel, but Elsa hates machines.


----------



## Tiny R Astar

Hi All
Sorry not been around but work is so busy at this time of year. With school trips concerts transition reports etc. 
Luna looks so big and stunning so does that backdrop! Happy Anniversary Lynn and hope that baby comes soon so excited for you. 
Amystelter we just use a brush on Albie alternate days and we have a shower attachment we use to wash him. He does like being blow dried though and it makes his fur nice and fluffy. So many people stop us and say they would just love to cuddle him because he is so soft. They are not going to admit it but my son's friends are sneaking lots of cuddles at the moment , think he is helping them calm and cope with the A level exam stress a little. He is loving all the extra attention. 

We have booked him into the groomers for the first time as his coat is getting so thick and long. Must say we are getting a little concerned as he isn't shedding! At this time of year we could have made a rug with the fur Ranger shed but Albie doesn't even loose much when we brush him. Bizaar! 

The professional photos sound like a great idea and such fun. Hope the dogs cooperate and you get some lovely shots.

We got a fab picture of Albie's brother this weekend wearing shades it was lovely to see how he is doing and compare.. He looks so much like him in size and colour, but Albie is not too impressed with the boys trying sunglasses on him to get similar cool photos.

Hope Elsa and Rosie are doing OK today, poor girls, hope they feel back to normal soon. Hope you feel better for getting those stitches out too Dawn.

I am sure Rosie will be fine when you are away but I know how it feels to be leaving them behind. We go to Australia at the end of July for 3 weeks. I know Albie will be spoilt while we are away but feeling guilty already. He is my velcro boy so not sure how he will be for such a long time without us all.But luckily my brother is staying at our house with him so he will have his home comforts and he is going to day care more often so that will tire him out. 
Here he is racing around with his friend Willow. We tried to get them to stay still and pose but didn"t succeed.

Have a good week everyone.


----------



## IrisBramble

Hi busy, Busy, Busy here, My son is doing summer band for school for the 2 weeks he does an hour every day, plus he starts his camp next week for 5 weeks he goes every day (except 4th of July) from 9-12, we also have summer passes to our local water park. 

Rosie was still ill Sunday but by yesterday she was fine, she is disobeying my hubby in training classes i think its because shes just in her Teen stages and being naughty.

Lynn Rosie and her sissy Luna still look so much alike, her fur is the same as Rosie, does she shed a lot too? i hope the new baby gets here soon!!!

I'm hoping she will like the baby pool she drinks out of it lol i did try the whole favorite toy in there and she still wont go in she will just sit there and stare at it. 

i will try and upload some new pics of her today. I cannot believe that next wed Rosie and Luna will be 8 months old!!

i hope all is well with everyone


----------



## wdadswell

Must have been a busy week for everyone! Hope everyone has relaxing plans for the weekend. My busy time at work are the weekends. Supposed to be really hot here too.

Well, Bodie ate half a large hollow plastic bone yesterday, by the time I'd gotten home from work. I didn't see it when I locked him in the kitchen. Very unusual for him to eat that sort of thing. Chew yes-eat-no. I tried to get him to vomit it up, but it must have been too late. I was glad I had the day off today and he was his total wild man self. No sign of it yet ☹ Still kicking myself!!


----------



## LynnC

Hi all. STILL NO BABY!!! We are officially late now. My daughter-law had tests this week to check if baby's heart is stressed and also to check if there's enough amniotic fluid. Everything came back perfect. So we wait........

Glad pups are doing well. Dawn I remember those busy days. And with you still recuperating from foot surgery. Naughty Rosie disobeying daddy . I can just see her. 

Love all the pics. Bodie is too cute swimming. I wish he would teach Luna . Wendy don't be too hard on yourself about the bone. It's amazing what my dogs have ingested and survived! It will probably show up. 

Albie and his friend Willow are adorable. They look like they're having so much fun . 

Luna has been a sweetheart. Yes she's going through her teen stage but she is becoming such a lovely mature dog . I can't imagine life without her . Have a great weekend everyone. God willing I'll have an announcement soon . XOXO


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Good action shot of Albie and his friend. Nice to see Bodie too. I hope he will be alright. Elsa has gotten to an eating stage too, and I have had to watch her her closely and remove things. I thought it might be the Heat, but maybe it's the age they are at. 
LynnC, all my babies were late. The longest was with my daughter at 2 weeks, and when they did the stress test, a braxton hick contraction did affect her heart rate I had to get induced. She still was born just fine. I did a post a couple days a go with pictures and my internet bombed. So here is the pics I was going to post.

In order; Elsa and Nahanni while we are building the dog run. Someone asked how big, it isn't exactly square, we have a triangular lot, but it's 38' across the back, runs 20 feet to the corner of the house, the house forms another 35 feet, and then the far corner of the house to the property line is only about 10 '.

Then there is a shot of Elsa's reaction to the new Bissel Spot cleaner. She did not give my husband a choice, she was joining Nahanni on his lap. I just had to snap a picture.

The last one is of Elsa, with my lap top and a picture of her 10 week old self.


----------



## Tiny R Astar

Hi All
Hope you are all having a relaxing weekend.
I will try type quickly site keeps logging me out before I finish writing! This is my 3rd attempt to post.

Wendy I hope Bodie is ok and not suffered after eating that plastic bone. They cause us some sleepless nights don't they. He is looking so sleek and hansome grown into a lovely young dog.
Dawn glad Rosie is ok. We are just coming out of the constant taxi service phase of parenthood. It is so worth it though to see them having so much fun. Hope your son enjoys his busy summer.
Lynn, Luna is stunning it sounds like she is going to be gentle and great around that long awaited baby. Will be so sweet.

Speaking of sweet Elsa and Nahanni look to be getting on great. That photo with your husband is priceless. Dread to think what will happen when they are both fully grown though, he'll be crushed!

I went upstairs yesterday after prolonged fits of laughter from my son's room couldn't resist seeing what was so amusing. 
It seems that over the last few weeks my son and his pals decided to teach Albie to pick up the laundry from his bedroom floor. However yesterday the plan backfired, much to their amusement, because the laundry basket was in the laundry room not the bedroom. One of the boys dropped a brand new hoodie on the floor ( as they do) and Albie immediately picked it up and wandered around the room for a minute then promptly dropped it into the half full rubbish bin. Well a sock, and shoe followed. Then Jack took off his t shirt so they could watch Albie perform his amusing trick. By now the bin was overflowing. Albie dropped the tshirt on the floor and with perserverance managed to tip the bin over. He then dragged everything out, drink cans, sweet wrappers soggy kitchen paper and clothes, then dragged Jacks t shirt into the now empty bin. Job done! No attempt was made to stop him pulling rubbish all over the floor they were too busy laughing.

I arrived to a floor full of soggy clothes and rubbish in time to witness Albie pulling the tshirt into the bin and then one very pleased dog dancing around the rubbish displaying his good work. Boys soon stopped laughing when they heard who was clearing up the mess, He he.
Proud of Albie for learning new skills, not so chuffed with the lazy boys Reminded them there would be no puppy clean up service at University. Had to laugh though.Will be very quiet around here after September, dreading it!
Our October pups are awsome, so clever.
Have a great weekend. Hoping for baby news soon Lynn.


----------



## IrisBramble

Hope all is well with everyone.

I hope Lynn has baby news soon my mom was 2 weeks late with both me and my sister. I was high risk with my son and my due date was may 22nd I was induced starting the 19th and had him 27 hours later.

Rosie is good a few days ago out of the blue she peed all over the carpet so very out of character for her no idea why either.

She got groomed Thursday and it's too short she looks cute but not what I would have done she's going to the groomer that everyone recommended next time.

It's still hard to get around but I've managed to take out the dog once a day, so I'm getting there i probably won't be back to 100% till sept. I can walk/stand for about 5 mins. I have osteoarthritis in both knees so getting around for 3 weeks on that leg cart with my knee bent all the time did damage to my knee I have bad pain in it so knee work is next.

Anyway I hope all the pups are well.


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Tiny R Astar, that is hilarious. Got to try teaching Elsa some cool trick! The things boys will think of! 
I am sorry you're still having a struggle Dawn. I have osteoarthritis, but in my hands. Will you be getting some physio for your knees? 
You'll have to post us a picture of Rosie all spiffed up when you can.


----------



## IrisBramble

I did therapy for 2 years, along with 3 different series of shots and my only option now is partial knee replacements.


I will upload pics today of Rosie's new do


----------



## IrisBramble

Here are 2 pics from Thursday after she came home.


----------



## wdadswell

Love the pics of Elsa and Nahanni! Especially that one of Elsa next to her little puppy self on the laptop!

Anne, you are going to miss your son!! Just another fond memory to look back on! Albie is so clever! I have had bouts of the kids coming and going. It doesn't get any easier. When my daughter left last October and took her 2 little dogs with her, I convinced myself that Nala needed a buddy. I actually think it was just empty nest syndrome. I'm sure Nala wishes Bodie would go back to wherever he came from right now! I'm getting her shaved, so he'll quit trying to drag her around!

Dawn, I hope everything gets easier for you soon. Did you ask the groomer to shave Rosie? Normally, groomers don't shave double coated dogs, as it takes a long time to grow back properly and you will have to watch she doesn't burn.
Rosie has really grown into a beautiful girl! 

No sign of any plastic pieces in Bodie's poop yet. It's been more than 3 days. Maybe he munched it into tiny pieces, but it was a red bone, you'd think there would be some sign of it. He seems more than just fine, so will keep watching for it.


----------



## IrisBramble

No i said said cut it short but don't shave she hasn't had a cut since March so her hair was pretty out of control, won't go there again, luckily she won't be spending anytime in the sun we go outside after the sun goes down here later at night, and early in the morning around 7am and we have a heavily shaded yard.potty place is also shaded.


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Rosie looks good, it kind of brings back the puppy look.
So glad Bodie is still pooping fine. 
After 18 days, I took Elsa for a swim yesterday. Not too long off leash, but boy was she happy and in much better spirits for the rest of the day. I updated my post on Elsa's heat. She will be going in for spaying in 4 weeks. That is what the vet advised. She hasn't had discharge for a few days, and none too soon. My husband's youngest daughter is finally coming to see our house for the first time, on Tuesday. Her and her boyfriend have 2 adult huskies! It's going to be a busy house for a couple days!


----------



## Tiny R Astar

:--big_grin::--big_grin::--big_grin:
Hi LynnC 
Saw your announcement in another thread. Congratulations. Soo pleased for you. Hope mum and baby are thriving.
Love Anne


----------



## LynnC

Hello all. Well Leah Veronica has arrived !!! 7lbs 1oz & 20 1/2" she is absolutely perfect. She was born yesterday at 6:30am. Mom, dad and baby are doing great. I'm staying at their house taking care of Rex and their 2 cats while they're in the hospital. Boy have things changed. She's in a private room, my son is sleeping there and baby stays with them 24 hours! They come home tomorrow, I'll stay as long as they need (or want me) to. Luna has been here with me and is in love with Rex. My husband brought her home tonight, I think Luna & Rex will be too much when they get home. So far being a grandparent is everything and more I ever imagined. When I'm not with her all I can do is think about when I'll see her next :--heart:
Hope everyone's well, I'll try and catch up on posts soon. XOXO


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Congratulations to you and all your family Lynn. A whole new life adventure!


----------



## IrisBramble

Congrats Lynn to you and your family what a wonderful day!!!


----------



## Amystelter

Congratulations Grandma Lynn, absolutely adorable! Leah is a beautiful name -


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wdadswell

Congrats Lynn!! Thanks for sharing a picture of sweet little Leah❤


----------



## wdadswell

Canada day today for us. We had our walk in the much needed rain this morning, then lazed around with nothing being open today. Happy 4th of July weekend to all our American friends!! 

Bodie chasing a fly


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Happy Canada day to my fellow Canadians, and have a great Independence Day weekend to those of you who live State side. Our pups sure do like their bugs in their first year, eh? Elsa really wants to get a butterfly or Moth, lol.


----------



## LynnC

Hello all. Happy Canada Day and Happy 4th of July . Hope everyone is doing well. Luna has been great. She's been with dad the past few days and I think they both enjoyed it. We are all back together now at the beach house. Luna has been a very fussy eater the past week so not sure if her heat is coming up??? My husband did apparently put some parmigiana cheese on her food when he fed her & she did gobble it up, so who knows. Yes, he's Italian and I guess everything tastes better with cheese !!! Baby, mom & dad are all doing well. They were in a bit of a shock when they got home but doing better now. They should be coming down here tomorrow & staying for a few days so that will be a nice break for them.
Have a great weekend all. 
Here's a pic of Luna & Rex


----------



## IrisBramble

Hi all Happy Canada day and 4th of July!!!!

Rosie is well, she has been listening to commands very well and for the most part during the day when she is active she is listening and not getting into trouble when company comes over though she gets over stimulated and starts play jumping and biting.

Yesterday for the 1st time we put a gate up to the dinning room and let her have the dinning room, kitchen and hall while we were out doing errands she was alone about 3 hours. she did well im getting her ready for when i go back to work in Sept. no accidents in months except that rouge one 2 weeks ago. 

@LynnC do you think our pups are smaller then the average golden? my friend in town has one thats not even 2 months older then ours and he is double the size of her. how much does Luna weigh now?

This Rosie today on "her" couch lol


----------



## IrisBramble

Here are a few more dont know why they load sideways that bugs the crap put of me

She loves looking out the window!!!


----------



## Tiny R Astar

Hi All
Hope those celebrating have a great Canada day and 4th of July.
Dawn, Rosie looks great, don't think you need to worry about her size she is perfectly proportioned.sounds like she is doing great too.
Lynn so glad Leah and her parents are doing well. That picture of Luna and Rex is nice they look totally at ease together. 
Love the photo of Bodie too. Our last dog loved fly catching. 
This is a photo of Albie and his pals day care sent. Love it.
Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## Amystelter

Iris, before posting go on like you are going to edit the pic but don't. For some reason that is what works for me. I have an iPhone 6 and iPad Air, not sure what you use but give it a try -

Happy holidays to all!

Catch that fly Bodie. 

Elsa that butterfly.

I really love Rex. Very handsome. Goes w/o saying for Luna❤

We have firefly's here at night. Dogs like them and the flys. Louie caught one the other day.

Everyone enjoy the long weekend!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## IrisBramble

I hope everyone is enjoying their long weekend 

We had a make up puppy 2 class long story short it was horrible, and Rosie got peed on, I have one more class to make up and im opting for a one on one the owner of the other dog laughed it off, and didn't help clean up the massive amounts of pee all over the room I mean we were slipping in it i have never seen a dog leak fluid like this,her dog was marking and peeing and she thought it was funny. Never again with that dog. Her dog needs a special trainer it's not ready for this class.


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Love all the pictures. Luna and Rex look like they're waiting for something to happen. I enjoy the fact that Elsa can wait now instead of going into crazy puppy mode. 
I can see what you mean now, Dawn, about how short Rosie's coat was trimmed. Cool for the summer at least. 
A great shot of Albie and friends.
I am annoyed by my pictures flipping too, and I am on a lap top. Must be a thread on that topic somewhere, I should go look.


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Oh Dawn, that would be horrible. Didn't the class instructor say anything?!
Reminds me of the first time I tried to take Elsa to a big dog, dog park. Some brute decided rolling Elsa over and sticking his balls in her face, and laying on her was the best way to show her who was boss, plus there was about 6 other full grown dogs milling around us, she didn't get peed on, but she started to panic, and the owners of the dogs, especially the ballsy one, all laughed. With mama bear strength, I scooped up Elsa and told my husband, We're leaving, Open the gate!

When my step daughter and boy friend came with 2 huskies this last week, Elsa was beside herself with excitement, and peed on the floor uncontrollably, then jumped up on the couch and peed some more, Ugh. Have never seen her like that before and then I realized, it was the first time any other dogs had been in Her House! We had 4 dogs aging from 10 years to 12 weeks, for 3 days, and they formed a nice pack quite easily in the end. Having the yard fenced in time, sure did help!


----------



## wdadswell

Ugh-that's just rude Dawn! I would have been disgusted! Some people!! I took Bodie to the dog park once and that was it! Some guy thought it was funny, his dog kept going after Bodie and rolling him. 

That would have been so good for Elsa to be in a pack, for a few days. Bet she had a blast!

I do the same thing Amy with my iPad-I go to edit the picture and it straightens back up.

Love Albie and his friends! Bodie still wants to grab Nala on her neck, to get her to play with him. It's a little better, now that I got her clipped. I'll be glad when he gets passed this annoying phase. He thinks no is his name now&#55357;&#56836;


----------



## IrisBramble

Yea I just messaged her about it besides we can't make it anyway so we will go one on one for our last make up then we're resting Rosie till the fall I will train with her over the rest of the summer

I had said something to her about the peeing but it was all a big mess I'm not sure i will continue classes there since most of the time the other dogs there are not on the same levels and don't mesh well. I like her she's good but I'm not sure now.

Rosie did well tonight with her last potty, hearing the fire works didn't freak her out too much we live so close to Philly we can really hear the fire works and other towns as well she was distracted but not too scared. So far after about 2 hours of them we haven't heard any more or any people setting them off.

BTW I load most of my pics from my Samsung Galaxy Note 5


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

> Bodie still wants to grab Nala on her neck, to get her to play with him. It's a little better, now that I got her clipped. I'll be glad when he gets passed this annoying phase. He thinks no is his name now��


I rarely say 'No' to Elsa anymore. I use 'Leave it' in conjunction with one tip from the trainer we went to a while back that I am really finding helpful. 
The trainer doesn't keep collars on her dogs, unless they are specifically walked. I had Elsa out of collar or harness a lot because I was always drying them, and now by choice. The trainer said she prefers to train the dog very specifically by moving the dogs body to where she expects the dog to be. I use it in the kitchen, with the cat, or now with two dog bowls down, when I am walking and we meet people. So when the cat is running the gauntlet of getting from the bedroom to the door, I just watch until Elsa, and now Nahanni, get into her space, and I just wrap my arms around the neck, or both hands around the body and scoot them to the place on the floor I want them, or the distance I want them at. Both dogs are learning it pretty good. Even Nahanni with her puppy excitement, holds back longer and approaches the cat slower. I find physically guiding the dog to doing what you want them to do is really a pleasant way to train them.
When Elsa gets to rough with the pup, or holds on too long I have been saying Let Go, and either grab the base other tail to get her attention, or using the Ceasar, poke in the shoulder, with the eh, eh/tst sound effects. When she is in too rough of a mood to listen, I have either taken her for a little walk around the block if I am up for it, or I just give them both a peanut butter Kong in their crates. I have only had to close crate Elsa twice for being too rowdy and not listening to me at all. That was mostly while she was still in Heat. I noticed Elsa is still marking and her mammary glands and vulva still enlarged, her body is pretending pregnancy now. She no longer flags her tail for butt scratches. I am glad/nervous I have decided to fix her before this false pregnancy ends. She is so emotional by nature, I don't want to see her go through the no puppies showing up stage, but will instant menopause be any better? 
I am worried that the spay process and going to the vet's is going to trigger all her fears. She still doesn't want to go in our fenced yard alone, she wants us to go with her. She has started going around the corner to see what's happening when a vehicle goes by, so her yard confidence is improving.
Here is 2 pics of the fence basically up, still have trim and top rails to do. Because the bedrock is above ground in some places, we had 2 fence posts above ground and the built up the property line even higher than it had been. The original rock wall was collapsed in most places. This way we created a place for all the stucco from on the house to go into, (we did major structural renos and are now waiting for our fresh cut board and batten to dry), and did not have to pay to truck it away. Living on an island does require some unique problem solving solutions at times!
Lastly a picture of the 4 dogs on the beach.


----------



## IrisBramble

Rosie on 4th of july!!!


----------



## wdadswell

What a lovely shot of the dogs on the beach! Nahanni is getting so big!! Love your fence too. I had a part husky with the same fencing and wished quite quickly, I had gotten it taller. He was a great jumper! 
I use leave it a lot and don't keep collars on my dogs as well. I will use my body to get in his way and move him over. Bodie is a lot like my first golden, who would run into you, in his haste to get where he's going, as a young dog. 
I feel for you, with Elsa going through the false pregnancy. Im sure once you get her spayed, she will be fine. You should ask your Vet, if she could be done first and bring her in the same morning and see if she could come home, after she recovers later in the day. That way, she'll spend most of the day sleepy.

Dawn, Love Rosie's big grin!! She looks so happy in her stars bandanna!


----------



## IrisBramble

Rosie always looks like shes smiling in pictures lol i love it.

she peed in the hall today as i was trying to clip her leash on to go outside, she had given me no warning that she needed to go i was just taking her out to see.

I hope Elsa feels better!! the pups are looking cute.


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Those are cute pictures of Rosie. I tried a bandana on Elsa once, she acted like a cat would and kept trying to bite it and backed up in circles. Poor Rosie and her pee issues. Hopefully time and maturity cures it.
The vet's office knows we live on an island, so Elsa will be first and we can pick her up a bit earlier than normal to catch an afternoon ferry home, plus we are goign the week before to meet with the vet. Elsa hasn't met the vet, since she had all her shots in Arizona.


----------



## IrisBramble

I hope Elsa likes the vet I'm sure it will be ok.

I hope so she hardly ever has an accident maybe once a month but I've never had a dog that did even that past a certain age, my husband either.

Anyway we like toliet water better then our bottled water in our bowl now ughhhhhh if I forget she sneaks in a drink line this afternoon I took her out and she bolted past me on the way in and drank out of it before I could close the lid.

Y'all will find this funny last night my kid was watching a movie in his room, hubby was working on his computer with ear phones and I was watching a documentary on my laptop. Hubby comes in and says that he looked up and Rosie had dragged the toilet paper out of the bathroom down the hall and in to him in the dinning room eating the end of it. Lol


----------



## LynnC

Hello all. Looks like pups are all doing well . It was nice to catch up on all the pups adventures. Luna has been doing well. She's enjoying spending time with Rex as we're all enjoying spending time with Leah :--heart: I took her for a bath the other day at a "wash yourself" in a local pet shop. Why haven't I done this before??? For $10 you use their water, shampoo, towels, hair dryer and they clean up the mess! Luna actually seemed to enjoy it . She's been experiencing so many different activities here at the beach and doing wonderfully. Yesterday she went to the Flea Market and an outdoor concert. I've been having her sit before anyone gets to greet her and people can't believe she's still a puppy. We truly lucked out with her wonderful temperament. BTW we weighed Luna and she's 58 lbs!!!

Love the pics everyone has posted. Dawn, Rosie is such a doll. I can't believe what happened at class!!! I probably wouldn't have handled it as well as you did. Also, Albie and his daycare friends in the field is great. Wish I could find a daycare like that. And of course sweet Elsa on the beach with her friends . 

Kathleen - the fenced in yard looks like it's coming along nicely. It was nice at my sons house to have the fenced in yard for the pups to get off some steam. And what's this about "false pregnancy "??? Poor Elsa . I hope I'm doing the right thing with Luna. BTW she's been acting a bit strangely. She all of a sudden will stop, sit and look at her backside. And the other night she kept licking herself and shaking??? I was thinking maybe she's uncomfortable??

Wendy - it's so funny what you said about "no". My neighbor asked me the other day if I changed Luna's name to No because he always hears me tell her no! Ugh, some neighbors . 

Have a great weekend everyone. XOXO

Here's a pic of Luna during her bath and after


----------



## IrisBramble

Luna is just precious, her and Rosie still look alike, enjoy your time with baby Leah.

she got into the T.P. again today shes being so bad today lol 

I need to find a self wash near me, Luna looks so fluffy!! that place you used looks so clean. 

its been so hot here and Rosie has no interest in being outside so shes been using all her energy inside, water dog that hates water she does however tolerate a bath.

hope everyone enjoys their weekend, we have nothing planned today other then maybe taking my kid to the bookstore he has a gift card left over from his bday, hubby has a photo workshop in western pa tomorrow so hes leaving today to stay overnight and will be home tomorrow night. Tomorrow i plan on taking my kid swimming and out to lunch a little mommy/son date day  Sunday we have a wrestling show so Rosie will spend time with her "grandparents" lol


----------



## wdadswell

That's a great idea Lynn, about the do it yourself dog wash. I've been thinking about getting Bodie groomed, but I had Nala clipped for the first time the other day and it took them 4 1/2 hours to do her. She didn't care for the blow dryer or the clippers around her face. She did a nice job though. Luna looks wonderful! (Love your planter btw) Glad she is enjoying her time with Rex and of course little Leah! Nice to have company!

Here's Bodie smelling like wet dog, after his swim today at the park. He does need a bath now!


----------



## wdadswell

Thought I'd share a pic of Nala after her groom. Didn't realize she was so chunky under all that hair!


----------



## LynnC

Dawn - my dogs always drink out of the toilet . I always keep my bathroom doors closed because if the dogs aren't in the toilet they're in the trash or tp. The pet store is Pet Valu, they're a chain so maybe there's one near you. My son takes Rex to the one by him in Newtown, Pa. 

Wendy - Bodie and Nala both look great . Both of their faces are so expressive. If only they could talk . 4 1/2 hours yikes!!! That's why I love my groomer, she only does 1 dog at a time and usually it's about 2 hours. I had Luna groomed once about a month ago and just wash in between. Thanks about the planter - we'll see how it looks by mid August


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Wonderful pictures everyone! Luna has filled out beautifully. 58lbs is a good size. She looks good with red flowers. 
Bodie looks pretty much how Elsa does most of the time, half wet, Lol. Thankfully Elsa is very low odor. My middle son smelled more like a wet dog, when his hair was wet, than Elsa does. My mom said I did too, as a kid. Now I know what Nala looks like  What breed of dog is she? 
Elsa was really good about the bathroom for about a month after we got home. Then she discovered the fun of unrolling TP too. She has never gotten to discover toilet water. We have kept the door closed ever since. 
I had a cat once that probably got a disease from drinking out of the toilet. (Vet's guess), I was too poor back then to be able to do anything for the cat, so couldn't do testing. The cat had to be put down eventually, so I have never let an animal drink from the toilet since, just to be on the safe side.
Our vet said all female dogs go through a false pregnancy to some degree, when they are not bred. Dogs do not have the turn off on their hormones that says, 'we are not pregnant,' like human's do. So their bodies go through a hormone cycle that doesn't end until their puppies were due. Some dogs show signs of it more than others. Some do major nesting and puppy preparations, only to be 'let down'. It's also the reason why most vets want to wait until at least 2 plus months after the heat, before spaying. The increased blood flow lasts that long. So I was surprised when my vet wanted to do it only a month after the heat, but some research on line shows that some vets prefer not to wait until after the expected due date. 
Mostly Elsa is perfectly normal, except she does have enlarged, quite warm to the touch, mammary glands, (which could start producing milk), and vulva/abdominal swelling. She hasn't started any nesting activity yet, (but occasionally shows some guarding behaviours), or any of the more disturbing side effects, like vomiting or anorexia. her appetite has actually improved. Nahanni is not helpful, and still young enough to check her for milk now and then :-( So things aren't that bad, just being very observant since this is my first time through all this, and Elsa is my baby now, lol.


----------



## IrisBramble

Lynn yes that's the one not sure the closest to me but that's the 1st pet store we stopped at on the way home from picking up Rosie I'll look into it.

Yes I try and keep the door closed but I need a new door she head butts this one open 

I put her crate away she's now sleeping in her xpen and that's all the rest of the day she's free range


----------



## Baileysmommydog

Hi to everyone. I feel like we fell off the planet. No particular reason, just busy. Lexi is growing like a weed and getting more stubborn with each passing day. I'm guessing she weighs about 55 lbs and she is strong. We have lots of bush bunnies in our area and walking can be a struggle. She wants those bunnies so badly. She seems to remember where everyone of them hang out and here head is on a swivel when we walk. Takes everything I have. I'm thinking the no pull harness is a joke. 

Both our girls went through a bout of diarrhea and vomitting earlier this week. Lasted about 48 hours between the two of them. They appear to be on the mend. We have been leaving Lexi out now during the day with free range of the house. We had an incident last week of a small piece of base board being chewed to smithereens. Maybe that is what worked its way through their systems. Good thing I have a few extra linear feet of board to replace chewed one. 

Sounds like everyone is doing great. Just wanted to touch base.


----------



## wdadswell

Love Lexi's look on her face! Aahhh-in heaven! Bunnies are irresistible for sure! My kids see a squirrel and it's game on!! Bodie's pretty good with leave it. Bodie hasn't tried baseboards yet, but I have an old fence that needs replacing badly, that he keeps bringing me pieces of.
Hopefully your girls don't have a reoccurrence. 

Well today Bodie is 9 months! Just a couple of pics with Bodie at his favourite pastime this morning! Hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## wdadswell

And we have to show the prerequisite goofy picture!


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Awe, Lexi looks so peaceful there. They do love furniture. I think we are in summer mode Baileysmommydog. Hopefully we all have gotten lots of great pitures of our pups to share. 
Happy Birthday Bodie! Can't believe our puppies are nine months! We will all have to start saying "our dogs" soon, Lol.
Elsa recently made herself sick too, ate a dried out sea urchin, on the beach. Guess it wasn't dried out enough. I will try to be more careful on her behalf. 
A friend of mine came over with her kids for the day. So Elsa had a good time learning what kids do for fun. She was a natural. She tried every hard to learn what my friend's daughter was doing so she could help. I am really starting to appreciate the Golden Retriever, and how smart they are, and why they are chosen as service dogs. Elsa really wants to understand human speech. Even when we were at the beach, I said something about Time to go, not even to Elsa, and Elsa, who was in the water, stops, looks at me, then down the beach to where we came in and back to me, as if to say, 'You mean Go back home?' And I answered her, "Yes, Elsa, Time to go." 
Even my friend commented on how simply, 'wild' the husky seems compared to Elsa, and not just because she is a puppy. Nahanni truly is just a dog, but Elsa is somehow 'more', if you know what I mean.


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Awe, Bodie doesn't look too goofy, just very happy, thank you for sharing picture!


----------



## IrisBramble

Cute pics everyone!!!

We have been so busy with summer camp, summer activities, doc appts, wrestling shows and music lessons.

Rosie is well, she graduated from Puppy 2 classes. she sleeps in her xpen the crate went up to the attic. she has the run of the house except the 2 bedrooms and bathroom (she is a toilet water drinker and toilet paper eater lol) were waiting till the fall to further her training. she is still afraid of the water, when we go away were gonna try and find a place for her to swim.

we have 2 mini vacation to take with her, one to upstate NY/Mass Aug 7-12 and one to Tenn/WV at the end of Aug for 4-5 days

we are going to Seattle for 8 days and flying so she going to get boarded. 

I hope everyone is doing well!!!


----------



## wdadswell

Love Elsa playing with the kids! I know what you mean, about Elsa being more. My last Golden was like that. Now Bodie on the other hand--might need some time to mature!! 

Sounds like Rosie's doing great Dawn and you are one busy lady! I'm sorry she is afraid of the water. We are going through heat warnings for the next several days and it's too hot to do anything, but get wet.

Hope everyone is having fun with their 9 month olds this summer. Would love to see some pics!! Here's another water one from today


----------



## IrisBramble

Bodie is adorable!!!

Yeah i hope she learns to like it, we are not really doing anything with her over the next 4 days with a heat index of 95. shes sleeping on the couch right now its so cute but she looks uncomfortable lol i will try and post some pics


----------



## IrisBramble

Here is a few from the past few days


----------



## IrisBramble

A few more 

The 1st is her being a cutie while I scratch her chest

The 2nd is her watching the news lol

Theres 3rd is from right now sleeping on the couch


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Bodie looks happy in his pool, we have discussed getting one, but it hasn't really gotten hot yet.
Beautiful pictures Dawn. Wow. I can't get over how 'white' Rosie looks. Is she really that white, or is it how the pictures turn out? And I love the colour of your wall behind the couch too.
We are having a cooler than normal summer here on the BC West Coast. 
Elsa got spayed today. It was suppose to be next Tuesday, but they're pulling our ferry to replace another ferry, that is going to do double duty of our run and another run, while that run's ferry goes in for an oil leek repair. Confused yet? we are, Lol. So I called to cancel, not wanting to play the reduced ferry schedule game, and they said, we can get her in on Friday, so I said okay. 
She is not a happy camper. It's 10:45 pm and she still hasn't been willing to go for a pee break. She has drank a little water, and ate a little bit tonight, been chewing on a bone, and being very possessive over it. She is being very hostile to Nahanni. even bit her once, (no blood), and we haven't let Nahanni harass her at all. Might be a long couple of days. She weighs in at 66 lbs.
I am amazed at how much her first heat changed her personality. She lost all interest in her toys, except the balls and the Frisbee now. She has been a lot calmer over all. A really big step was her and I went for one last beach swim yesterday, and there was a couple on the beach with a small barky dog. (this is the first time other people have been on this particular small beach near our house, they came in by boat. We can only get to it on a low tide.) We briefly let the dogs say hello, and then I told her to leave it, since it wasn't thrilled with her size. And she did! We did our own thing, and she was off leash for most of the time. Whenever she headed their way, I called her back, and she came. That's really big for me. I have been focusing so much on teaching her to be respectful of others, and this was the first time she was put to the test off leash. 
Hope every one is having a good summer, and look forward to updates.


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Good morning. Elsa woke up feeling much better, so I feel much better too. She's still growling at Nahanni a bit, because of pain, but not the angry growls of last night. She had a bit of scrambled eggs and a Milk Bone biscuit, but not interested in eating yet.
Here is a picture from last night of my groggy girl.


----------



## IrisBramble

She really is that white her ears have some brown in them esp towards the ends lol, thanks we love that color we changed it about 3 years ago from a baby blue. 

i hope Elsa feels better poor girl, i remember Rosie being like that, she slept all the time for the 1st 2 days. the pain pills helped. didnt really want to eat much or go out to go potty, she did drink.


----------



## wdadswell

Great pics of Rosie!! Love the one of her sleeping on the couch. So sweet!

Glad Elsa is doing better today. Great pic! She's soo beautiful! It will be interesting to see, how the spay affects her personality. 66lbs! She looks tall too? I haven't been brave enough to try Bodie off leash yet, but I don't have your beautiful beaches to play at either. So jealous! We still have a heat warning here and we need rain so badly!


----------



## IrisBramble

Its been so hot here, we have been holed up in the house in the AC Rosie enjoys running around the house lol 

we did get a good storm last night so we got much needed rain.

Friday Rosie turns 9 months old hard to believe that soon she will be 1 year old my baby!


----------



## Baileysmommydog

Hi. Everyone is looking great. We have a heat wave and a kiddie pool but the girls won't get in it. Guess I'll have to sit in it and see what they do.

I'm having real issues with Lexi. She will be 9 months old tomorrow. I love her to bits but she is so stubborn!!!!!! She won't come when called. She walks like a beast, pulling and jumping up. She walks on the lookout for rabbits ( **** bush bunnies) and seems to know every spot she's seen them before. We have an easy walk harness but it doesn't stop the pulling. She wears a martingale collar and that doesn't make a shoot bit of difference. 

Lexi LOVES to be outside but when called to come in ignores, refuses and stays out. She will come to the door and look in the window but when the door is opened she retreats. I offer treats but she won't take. My husband is furious. Says if she doesn't start listening she will have to find a new home. We have done some classes and even in those she was stubborn and refused to sit when told. Her high value treat seems to be cheddar cheese but it's hard to walk around with cheese in your pocket at 85 F outside. 

I've been reading about some classes but I just don't know where to start. I know I have to work with her and we do have some really good moments while out walking. If I could annihilate all the bunnies and squirrels, we'd do really well but we have to learn to co-exist and I don't know how to teach her. I don't know where to start. I'm not getting rid of her that is one thing I know for sure.

If anyone has any suggestions, I'd really appreciate it.
Thanks Donna


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Hi Donna, I don't know if this will be the case for you, but Elsa's heat totally changed her personality. Has Lexi been like this all along? or is it more like a teen phase? She just may be coming late to maturity. I hope you put a post about it in the main forum too. Perhaps you can get a better range of responses from people who have had slow to mature Goldens. 
Is she hot in the house and that is why she shys from coming back in? Considering Goldens are such a family dog, that is an unusual behaviour. But then I have a dog who still is reluctant to go in our new fenced yard without an escort. (rolling eyes) 
I almost never let Elsa fail to Come when called. I throw a big 'party' when she does, still, and if she didn't come then I'd go to her. I do not chase, I stalked, with hands on hips until I get to her, and then I would say Come, and go back to the point where I called her, and then gave her love/treat before carrying on with the original plan. Does Lexi fetch? There were times I pulled out a ball and turned a Come in to fetch, and then rewarded her for Coming with the ball. I also would call her to come, just to pet her up, give her a treat and tell her to Go again. That way she has trouble predicting when I am going to pull a leash out. 
As for the walking part, I went to a weekend seminar with a great trainer. And I had to stick to her suggestions for about 2 months before Elsa really started to 'get' it. One suggestion was having the leash around behind your legs, so that as you walk, if she pulls, your legs basically yank her back. And regardless of where the dog's intention is, keep your body forward towards your intended direction. And move forward confidently. I was told one of the problems I had was Elsa was use to the tension caused by her pulling. So when I had her in hand, I had to keep pulling her in with a tug, and then release the tension as soon as she was where I wanted her to be. which of course, she pulled out again. It has been very annoying and tiring walking her that way, but I have to say, with time she did start staying in the 'golden' zone more often. I also waist walk her a lot. She has about 4 feet of lead. Again, she has gotten so much better staying in the zone without having tension on the lead. I do have the unfair advantage that Elsa knows when we arrive at certain places, she gets her off leash time. 
Does Lexi walk that bad in a brand new environment? Recently, since summer is on, I have taken Elsa to mass outdoor gatherings twice. Since her big weakness is still greeting people or seeing other dogs, I stopped ever going towards them, where in anticipation, she would drag me there. Now I am only letting people approach us. Being in a public gathering, very few people did, they often walked by, even with their dog and Elsa had to suck it up. It's made her more hesitant, waiting to see if a meeting is going to happen instead of expecting it. Plus, in a strange situation, she needs me to be more of a pack leader. I found Elsa, who started out more willful, very slow to trust me to be her leader. I found the more new a situation is, the more responsive Elsa will be to me. 
Somehow, you need to have Lexi look to you for guidance. I have no idea how you can make yourself more exciting than a rabbit sighting. They say Huskies are a dog that can never be trusted off leash, but there are a few exceptions to the rule. Perhaps Lexi is an exception to the Golden personality. Looking up how to train a husky might help you train Lexi better.


----------



## wdadswell

Donna I'm sorry you are going through that. I have the reverse problem. My guys never want to stay out, unless I'm out too. My daughter's dogs are squirrel obsessed though. Never found a solution for that though, until the treed squirrel leaves. They taught Nala to do that and she mostly outgrew it by 2.
That is a good idea with the leash behind the legs. Hopefully it's just a teen phase.
Today was the first day, I tried Bodie off leash at the park and was pleasantly surprised, he listened to me! We went early and only came across 1 other dog.


----------



## wdadswell

Bodie making Mama proud! He was almost across to greet the other dog and listened to me, to come back


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Awe. that is awesome Bodie was so good for you. Congratulations! I have noticed with Elsa, the off the leash thing has gone well because it usually is for engaging circumstances, like fetching, or swimming, walking a dedicated path, or with another dog. I wouldn't trust her long if I was just sitting and soaking up the sun. She would go find her own entertainment for sure. Bodie looks like he's becoming the same rich colour Elsa is. More burnt orange than gold. I get lots of compliments on Elsa's colour, I bet you do too.

Elsa is pretty much recovered. Keeping her from wrestling to hard with Nahanni has been the hardest part, plus we finally got great weather and I am missing so much great swimming weather, never mind Elsa missing out, she'll swim when ever. Only 3 more days to go!


----------



## wdadswell

Kathleen are Elsa's parents red? Bodie's dad is red and his mom is more of a deep honey colour. I love Elsa's colour-very striking! Some days, I think he's red and other days, like brown sugar almost?? I love his back skirt that is blond and flips up on either side and his tail plume, that has brown at the end. So glad Elsa is doing well and can wrestle and swim in a couple more days


----------



## JMME

Happy 9 months Elsa!! She is such a beautiful girl! I love the picture of her following the kids. 

Bodie looks so big!!!! How much does he weight right now? He is so handsome. I love how happy he seems in all the pictures with the water! My sister ended up naming her vizsla puppy Bodi! 

Wow! Luna is stunning. It sounds like she is growing up and like she has been having a fun summer. I love the “wash yourself” idea!! Would def save me some time lol. 

Rosie is a pretty girl! She is also looking tall. Jasper didn’t like the water at first either! It took my husband getting in the lake with boiled chicken to lure him in lol. The life vest was helpful because it helped him calm down.

Baileysmommydog, I’m so sorry for what you are going through, but I do think that a lot of what you are describing with Lexi sounds like a normal part of being a “teen.” I also make huge deal out of my dogs coming when called and I keep a treat jar by the door and give them one every time they come in. I went through a period with Ripley on walks where he was hyper alert to any squirrels or rabbits. When he would see one, he would lunge. We ended up getting a gentlelead head harness and had more success with that. Also, when he was about a year old, we brought him to our family’s lake house. The house and the dock are separated by a highway and Ripley had been there a thousand times before. When we opened the car door, Ripley bolted past us, down the hill, across the highway, to the water!! My heart stopped. We are SOOOO lucky he didn’t get hit by a car. We also lived near a lake and I couldn’t get him to come up for anything!! I think he had selective recall because nothing I had was higher value than the water. Now, at four, he has mellowed out and I trust him a lot more. However, I know when to be extra cautious with him. We are also going through a frustrating period with Jasper. He has NEVER been a jumper, but for the past few weeks he has been jumping. He plays rough with Ripley and has been pulling out the poor dogs feathering – we are talking mouthfuls of fur! He has also begun pulling during walks. A few weeks ago he bolted after a rabbit. I’ve just been thinking “WHERE IS THIS COMING FROM?!” I know it’s part of the teen phase and I know I just have to stay consistent with training, but it is frustrating. It’s hard to remember now that they LOOK like grown dogs, but they are still puppies and with consistency and time, I really think it will get better!

It has been a very busy summer for us, so I’ve been slacking on posting. At the end of June, I flew to Seattle with my sister’s new Vizsla puppy, Bodi. The first picture is of my sister’s finance meeting Bodi for the first time. My husband also took his first board exam the beginning of July and found out Thursday that he passed . We went camping this weekend to celebrate. I’ve attached a couple of pictures from our trip! Jasper is also 10 months old today. He is definitely a teen right now haha.


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Congrats to your husband JMME, (sorry I can't remember you first names everyone), and thank you for posting pictures. Jasper looks pretty big. and so fluffy! A serene looking face, so different from Elsa, who 'looks' worried more often than she really is, Lol.
wdadswell, Elsa's parents are not reds. Here are pictures of them;
The first is her Dam, Christie I took. Not the best picture, it was after sundown when I took it. She also looked a bit worn out from having just raised a litter of pups too. She was 55 lbs. The last one is her Sire, Toby. He was a hired stud from Mesa, so I never got to meet him. I was told her was an 80 lb. dog. Then a couple of Elsa for comparison. Sometimes she looks like her Mom and sometimes I think she looks like her Dad. Don't have a current good one of her Mom's look.


----------



## IrisBramble

Everyones pups are looking great and growing up so fast!!!! 

Congrats to your hubby JMME!!! 

Balieys mom i hope things are getting better 

Elsa looks great i love her color.

Things are good. last night though was one for the books Rosie peed all over the house for some reason, in the bathroom, kitchen, dining room and on her couch. i have no idea what got into her she hasn't had a accident in months.

Were leaving on Sunday for 5 days away in upstate NY to see Niagara falls again (haven't been there in 6 or 7 years) and Salem Mass (haven't been there in 6-7 years either) taking Rosie with us should be fun.

I have a job interview at my kids school tomorrow morning at 9am to be a teachers aide which is a permanent part time position, as of right now i just sub for them. wish me luck i haven't been on a job interview in 12 years (i spent 8 years at one job, 3 years off and this last year subbing)


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Wishing you lots of luck Dawn. Sounds like it would be perfect for your situation. I have done the subbing before, and it is so much better to have a routine, even if it is part time. 
I am sorry to hear Rosie went on a pee-a-thon. Must be stress related with her? What an frustrating one to have in a dog. She still has time to out grow it even more. 
Elsa just starves herself when stressed. Nahanni 'seems' to be fully trained already, it's been about a month since she had an accident.


----------



## JMME

Thanks! His passing was a huge relief for us! I actually don’t know if I’ve ever said my name on this forum, but I’m Jenny. I’m also terrible with names, so I’m always forgetting haha. And I think Jasper looks big because of his bone structure and fluff, but he actually on the shorter end and only weighs 65lbs right now. It’s really fun seeing pictures of Elsa’s parents. She does look a lot like her dad, especially the coloring. She is such a beautiful copper color! 

Dawn, I’m sorry to hear about her accidents. Could she be drinking extra water (toilet etc)? Ripley has also had accidents from drinking a ton of water and suddenly not being able to hold it. And with the heat we have had recently, both dogs have been drinking more than usual. I hope you have a great time on your vacation and good luck on your job interview!!


----------



## IrisBramble

Yes that is what im thinking she drank extra water. 

i hope everyone is doing well 

Rosie has been destroying every toy she owns i cant let her have anything that is cloth she rips it up and tries to eat it ugh shes been trying to bite my chairs and her couch and licking the last rug i have in the house. shes really being quite bratty. i have to completely bar her from the bathroom because shes a toilet water drinker and a trash eater. 

thanks for the well wishes i wont know about the job for about 2 weeks it could go either way.

we have a mini vacation coming Sunday she will enjoy that, then we have to board her from the 22nd-29th  then the last little vacation we take she can come again.


----------



## Amystelter

Just thought I'd check in and see how all the October pups are doing. Looking and sounding good with a healthy dose of mischief. 

Louie is good. Had a few problems after neutering but he's almost back to 100 percent.

I have recall problems with two of my three. Louie always comes when called but Lucy is funny. She comes in when she wants but if I really need her to come in because I am leaving she does. It's a bit strange, she must know the tone of my voice. My lil benji Judy gets in moods sometimes and is stubborn but he usually wants to be inside with me (most of the time).

Was really nice reading through all the new posts and hearing of all the adventure!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## IrisBramble

Here's a few recent pics of Rosie from last night playing in the yard.


----------



## wdadswell

Jenny, I love Jasper's look! He reminds me of a big teddy bear! What an amazing coat he has! Congrats to your hubby and your sister on her gorgeous Bodi!

Thanks for showing the pics of Elsa's parents Kathleen. What beautiful dogs! I think Elsa has her dad's look. I have to find my pics of Bodie's Dad, to show his colouring.

Amy, glad Louie is doing well now, after his surgery. 

Look at Rosie!! She looks wonderful Dawn. Her hair is growing in nicely and wavy over the back already! She looks like she grew a lot too! Hope you get the job position, you interviewed for and have a wonderful mini vacation!!

Bodie is doing well and enjoyed a little tug of war action this morning at the park


----------



## wdadswell

I had to look and see if I had any good picks of Bodie's parents and unfortunately I don't have anything that shows their colouring in proper light. I did come across a few pics of Bodie and his brother at 4 weeks. There were only 3 in the litter and his mom had to have a c-section to get the last one out. I had the pick of the 2 boys. His brother is red and looks just like the dad and Bodie looked more like mom.
Bodie's dad is 80lbs, but not tall. I'm sure my guy is taller than him, but I haven't had him weighed in a long time.


----------



## Amystelter

wdadswell said:


> I had to look and see if I had any good picks of Bodie's parents and unfortunately I don't have anything that shows their colouring in proper light. I did come across a few pics of Bodie and his brother at 4 weeks. There were only 3 in the litter and his mom had to have a c-section to get the last one out. I had the pick of the 2 boys. His brother is red and looks just like the dad and Bodie looked more like mom.
> Bodie's dad is 80lbs, but not tall. I'm sure my guy is taller than him, but I haven't had him weighed in a long time.




OMG, super sweetness times two. Make me miss my puppies!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## IrisBramble

Dear God some how or another Rosie ate a rubber band and I found out because she pooped it out just wow I've always been so careful of things on the floor. The past few days we have been doing marketing post cards for our business and they are rubber banded together one must of missed my eye I'm kicking myself.

Plans changed were leaving Monday early morning instead of Sunday and heading to Salem mass only too much distance between us and the falls should still be fun.

Everyone's pups look so cute!!!!


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Glad to hear Louie fully recovered.
Wow has Rosie matured a lot. Pretty dog.
What puppy cuteness!
I started letting Elsa be active again after her 10 day, taking it easy window, and she started getting swollen lumps next to her incision so now I am trying to get her to take it easy again, but she isn't being cooperative. I have been getting a lot of attitude. Not sure if it is from hormone changes, and/or just having been curtailing her activity so long.


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

At least Rosie pooped it out! Elsa is getting into toy destruction lately, making things ratty and I worry about her eating fibers. Which is sad for Nahanni, who is still young enough to enjoy toys.


----------



## IrisBramble

Elsa Cholla's Mom said:


> At least Rosie pooped it out! Elsa is getting into toy destruction lately, making things ratty and I worry about her eating fibers. Which is sad for Nahanni, who is still young enough to enjoy toys.


Rosie too she destroys every thing I've had to throw away 75% of her toys since shes ripped them to shreds or ripped them open and pulled out the stuffing, she even ripped open a pillow I keep on her couch. So yeah toys are dwindling. 

Poor nahanni she probably thinks where are the toys going.


----------



## wdadswell

I know what you ladies mean!! Bodie has started to chew on the wall in the kitchen. Apparently he loves drywall!! I put bitter Apple on it and he still chews it. Don't worry Dawn, a rubber band is nothing! Never did find the other half of the plastic bone, Bodie chewed. Yeah stuffed animals are a no go now too. Poor Nahanni!! Elsa spoiling her fun. Poor Elsa too! I'm thinking, she wants to be more active. That's a long time to be quiet. Hope the bumps go away quick!


----------



## IrisBramble

wdadswell said:


> I know what you ladies mean!! Bodie has started to chew on the wall in the kitchen. Apparently he loves drywall!! I put bitter Apple on it and he still chews it. Don't worry Dawn, a rubber band is nothing! Never did find the other half of the plastic bone, Bodie chewed. Yeah stuffed animals are a no go now too. Poor Nahanni!! Elsa spoiling her fun. Poor Elsa too! I'm thinking, she wants to be more active. That's a long time to be quiet. Hope the bumps go away quick!


Oh no Bodie, a plastic bone. Rosie has been chewing the chair in the dinning room my hubby sits on (luckily it's a very old dinning set so I don't care but I still want to break the habit) i spray it non stop with bitter spray and nada. 

All the old socks my hubby tied together for her are gone her favorite rag (was a baseball rally towel) and most of her stuffed animal toys are gone. She has 2 plastic bones a few balls, her tiny Christmas bear, her skunk not much else. She does have this hedgehog ball that's plastic that she loves.


----------



## Amystelter

I'm down two pairs of shoes, one pair of flip flops, two lawn sprinklers, one hand held watering nozzle and I could go on... The worst was one of the decorative cracked glass gazing balls. Must have loosened in the rain and fell over. I'm not sure how much if any they actually ate but it was all over so I imagined the worse. When I picked it up the edges were really sharp so I was scared to death. Happened a while ago and we just came from the vet so I took my chances. After that I don't worry about much they get into but it's much better now

Safe travels to mass!

Enjoy the weekend all!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## IrisBramble

Hope everyone enjoys the week ahead, we leave early tomorrow not sure how much i will be able to get one here.

i just threw away another toy this morning that she ripped apart ugh


----------



## LynnC

HELLO ALL   !!! I've missed everyone and feel like I fell off the face of the earth for a bit! It took me quite a bit to catch up on posts. I'm glad everyone seems to be doing well (except for the usual chewing, having accidents and not coming). Sounds like Louie and Elsa are recovering fine from their procedures. I LOVE LOVE LOVE all the pictures. Where have all our puppies gone and who are these BIG dogs in the pictures .

Luna is doing wonderful. I'm STILL waiting for her to go into heat. I feel like I did when I was waiting for the baby to be born. She has been spending a lot of time with my sons dog Rex and they are absolutely in love. I tried to convince my son to let Rex stay with us a bit but he's not hearing any of it. When Luna's not with him she's so depressed and when they're together they're inseparable. She has finally warmed up to the water. It took swimming with a few other dogs for her to feel comfortable. She definitely needs to try things on her terms. In June she would drag us across the street to avoid a puddle, now she jumps in puddles and jumps in the pool too . Yesterday she got nipped by an annoying neighbors dog!!! She didn't get hurt but on todays walk we encountered other dogs and she seemed to be avoiding them. I hope she's not scarred by that incident. I feel like the past 6 weeks have been a whirlwind. My son, daughter-in-law and Leah have either been here or I've been there with them. My daughter-in-laws mom passed about 10 years ago so I'm the only grandmother. Rest assure I'm loving her for both of us . Leah is such a doll and is doing wonderfully. Being a grandparent is everything everyone says it is plus some. I'm loving every moment.
Dawn - Rosie has grown and matured so much. She and Luna can definitely be twins . Have a safe trip.
Nice to be back . Have a great week everyone. XOXO


----------



## Amystelter

So nice to hear from you Lynn! So glad you are loving that baby up. Your Son and Daughter are very Lucky to have you. Great pictures, thanks for sharing!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Hi Lynn! Great pictures. Luna has indeed grown up too. Glad to hear she found her water loving side. Happy grand parenting! A lucky baby girl to have all that loving family attention. I was very close to my one and only grandmother. I was with her a lot of my early life. She is still one of the most treasured people I was ever blessed with.
Wishing you another great trip Dawn!


> The worst was one of the decorative cracked glass gazing balls. Must have loosened in the rain and fell over. I'm not sure how much if any they actually ate but it was all over so I imagined the worse.


Wow, I would of been pretty worried too! 
Took Elsa to the vet yesterday, since Nahanni had to go for shots anyways. The vet says Elsa is reacting to her inner sutures starting to dissolve, (the lumps), and has a bit of infection because of it, (incision weeping a bit). So she is on antibiotics for a week. But none of it has to do with over doing it, or playing too hard. Which I am relieved to hear. I can let her run and wrestle freely, but I think I will keep her from swimming a while longer, now her incision is no longer completely closed up. 
My daughter is coming from Ontario in 2 days, for a week. This is the longest I have been without seeing her in person, 13 months. So I am pretty excited. We are also going to my parents for a few days, her and I, with Elsa. So finally, my immediate family get to meet Elsa! Yay! She is the first dog, since I was 20, that is actually mine alone. So I am eager to show her off.


----------



## mhampton

*Morgan is 9 months old!*

Just giving you an update on my Morgan. She turned 9 months old on July 31st and is now in heat. Not too messy but we have had to restrict her to one area of the house and outside fenced in yard. She is not happy about that but hopefully it will go fast.


----------



## LynnC

Mhampton - Morgan is a doll . She has such a pretty face. I'm waiting for Luna to go into heat. She was 9 months July 29th. Did Morgan act any differently prior to going into heat?

Kathleen - I'm sorry about Elsa's infection. Hopefully the antibiotic will clear it up swiftly. You must be exploding not seeing your daughter in so long. Have a wonderful visit and have a great trip to your parents. I'm sure Elsa will make mama proud and be on her best behavior. Sounds like a nice girls trip .

Luna met such a nice new friend yesterday at the bay. Her name is Crandall and she is the sweetest girl. She was so patient with Luna and "taught" her to swim in even deeper water. Its amazing how much they learn from other dogs. I'm so itching to get another pup, I just LOVE having 2 . However, my consolation prize is a baby granddaughter :--heart:. I think I'd have too much on my plate right now.
Here's a pic of Luna and her new friend


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Awe, Morgan is so pretty, love her plume tail. As much as I like how sleek Elsa is, her tail is kind of scraggly, lol. Hope Morgan's heat goes by peaceably. I had Elsa on chlorophyll, and we only attracted a neighbouring male dog, once, and he didn't hang around long. 
It's so much fun when they find a playmate they get along with. Glad to hear Luna got braver, still, with the water. 
Thanks for posting pics, both of you.


----------



## wdadswell

Yay!! Lynn's back with pics of Luna!! She looks wonderful and glad to see she is enjoying the water!! It's so much fun watching them swim and play! I'm sure you will get another pup, when the time is right. I love having 2, as well. 

Morgan is so beautiful!! What a lovely coat she has!!

Kathleen, hope Elsa is almost healed, so she can enjoy the water soon. Enjoy your visit with your daughter! 

It has been so hot here, we headed out to the park early this morning. So nice to let them run wild and play in the water! Bodie will be 10 months old on the 15th. Have a great weekend everyone!!


----------



## JMME

Awe, Rosie is sure growing up – she is so pretty. I hope you guys have a fun trip!

Lynn, Luna looks so sweet and congratulations again on being a new grandma! It’s also great to hear that she loves the water now – I love the pictures of her in it. I absolutely love having two… it’s definitely hard to resist the temptation  

I’m glad to hear that Elsa is okay and that antibiotics should help. I hope you have fun showing her off to your family . And I hope you have a wonderful time with your daughter! 

Morgan has grown up into such a stunner! I love her coat. Happy 9 months!

Bodie always looks so happy/handsome in his water pictures lol. He looks really tall too. Happy 10 months!!

Here are a few recent pictures of Jasper


----------



## IrisBramble

I love everyone's pics 

Jasper i love that face, hes got the perfect head.

Lynn- omg Luna is growing into a beauty, she and Rosie could still be twins. im so glad your having a fun being with your granddaughter that is such a precious time.

Morgan is a doll

Bodie sure does love that water.

I hope Elsa feels better!

i will try and upload pics later, if anyone wants to friend me on FB i keep a up to date album of just Rosie from 8 weeks to now and on her IG account my hubby took that over to update it more.

We are home this coming week we fly out to Seattle on the 22nd and then from there we come home on the 29th for 1 day to change out things pick up Rosie and head to Tenn till Sept 4th. I've been in contact with the boarding place for days now asking every question i can think of.


----------



## Baileysmommydog

Hi everyone

All these beautiful dogs, growing so fast, too fast. Lexi has marked improvement over the last couple of weeks. She will be 10 months on the 27th. She still has a stubborn streak a mile long. Stills goes bananas when she sees a rabbit or a squirrel. Jumping up and whining. I changed her harness from a no pull harness to an easy walk harness. I'm putting in more time working with her, baby steps. 
I'm curious if anyone has any thoughts on why she jumps as much as she does? It is at it's worse at the start of a walk when I'm guessing she has the most energy pent up. Then it happens again if we see bunnies or squirrels. I don't want to run her on my bike because she's still growing. 

We have a heck of a time getting her to come in the house. She just stands there looking at us. We are taking to bribing her and sometimes even that won't work. It's been too hot to leave her out. I hope this teen phase ends soon. 

I'm expecting her to go into heat any time soon. Then we can count the months and get both these girls spayed. 

All your pups look like they are filling out. Lexi is still tall and gangly legged. 

Here's a photo from the last weekend. She's in her favourite chair. Looks pretty comfortable. 

Have a great week. 
Donna


----------



## IrisBramble

Hi i hope everyone is doing ok!!!! 

Rosie is not well

She has a UTI, starting yesterday with her having an accident on her bed before we could get her outside and had another one later in the day on the rug they both smelled awful 

this morning she didnt even whine to go out we got up and she had already gone on her bed mat again this time she trailed a bit on the floor and there were pinkish droplets of blood so we made an appt for her this evening poor baby.

My kid also had a sick appt today his ear hurts so its doc appt day here lol

We leave Monday for Seattle and she is to go to the boarding place from Monday to Monday they are gonna have to give her meds.


----------



## Amystelter

Awe, poor Rosie - hope it clears up fast! Sorry, child first! Hope it's nothing big, prob water in the ear?

Loving all the pic as well. That Morgan is a beauty!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## IrisBramble

His ear infection is likely allergy related we got referred to a allergist i will make the appt for sept. thankfully not water related lol he would freak out if he cant swim i swear he is a fish.

Rosie did have a UTI she is on Clavamox 375 2x a day she also had her hair on her underbelly shaved and the hot spots cleaned up to help them heal she said the calvamox will also help heal the spots up

the vet told me 2 things she needs to lose 5 lbs how much do your guys weigh? she was 63lbs

plus she said that her vulva sets back and thats why she gets these UTI's and we ought to think about having the surgery that sews it back up into the right position (its like $800) not sure yet have to research it. she said she was born that way thats also why she she had issues peeing when she was younger and why she may every once in awhile have a accident in the house.

i feel like crap for letting her get a bit chunky 

how much are you guys feeding your dogs? what kind of food?


----------



## mhampton

Thanks everyone for all the wonderful nice comments about Morgan. She is beautiful but I think I am biased.

She only got sweeter as she headed into heat...she wanted to give me more hugs and kisses - unusual for her. But other than that she still is the same playful dog. The heat is going on and on and I am hoping she is done soon. I never did use a diaper, just cleaned the spots up off the tile floor. Luckily no male callers! The heat has been hard on her but cooler weather is not too far away.


----------



## wdadswell

Love the pic of Jasper chewing on Ripley's ear! They look like best buds!! I think Nala will like Bodie if and when he grows up! I wouldn't want to play with him, if I was her. She'll get tearing around with him at the park, but that's about it.

Donna, cute pic of Lexi!! I use the Easy Walk on my guys too. I like it much better than the Sprong. Other than changing directions, or making her sit, till she's calm, not too sure what to tell you. I'm sure it's just an excitement thing. Nala will still chase squirrels off leash at the park, but on leash, she's good now. She used to be horrible at chasing leaves, cats, anything that moved. By the time she turned 2, she stopped. 

Dawn, I hope your son is feeling better. Ear infections are painful! Poor Rosie!! At least you have an answer on why she is prone to UTI's. That's too bad. Hopefully everything will get sorted out and she will feel better soon. I still haven't got Bodie weighed recently. He's tall and lanky.He's not a big eater. I give him 1 1/2 cups twice a day and his breakfast will sometimes sit until supper. Then I add some giblets to it and then he'll eat it.

Once dogs are spayed or neutered, they tend to put on a little weight. My Nala is 45lbs and only eats maybe 1 cup a day and she could probably lose a few pounds. Don't feel bad.


----------



## Amystelter

Remember Louie is a month and in some cases of the October pups close to two. He weighs 80 lbs. he is a big boy and not overweight. Lucy is much smaller build but weighs 75 lbs. vet said she needs to lose some also. They all eat pretty much the same, even my little 20 pounder (benji). Lucy was spayed at 6 months and I tend to think that has had something to do with it. I feel a little bad about it to Dawn, but I am working on it. I don't beat myself up about it though. She just now stopped growing so we'll see how it goes. Dogs are just different in my opinion. They eat a cup of dry kibble in the morning and then one at night. I also give my share of treats including bully rings (after I got over knowing what they were). Glad your son and pup are being treated. They both be like new in no time

So a woman notices a beautiful cat and asks the owner, "what is it?" The woman replies, "half Siamese and Half sneeky neighborhood cat." Keep you eye on Morgan[emoji6]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## IrisBramble

thanks Ladies 

shes a stocky build so i will have her lose maybe 5 lbs 

i was feeling her 3 cups a day we were still feeding her breakfast, lunch and dinner. we shall see how it goes i guess. shes getting 1 cup in the morning and 1 cup at dinner time now

shes doing better today still licking her "area" i guess it itches or burns not sure but i have been cleaning it off to help her out.

just have tomorrow and then Monday we go away for a week and i have to board her


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Hi everyone!
Back from my week of intense activity. Loved my visit with my daughter and family, but it felt too rushed. Jericho, (my daughter), agreed and will stay longer next time. Elsa had a blast visiting my parent's place. Off leash freedom for 3 days. my parent's older dog has gotten grouchy in her old age, and gave Elsa a hard time. Elsa gave her a wide berth. My brother's family has 6 dogs. Elsa wanted nothing to do with their pack. Nice enough dogs, just too many of them. She pretty much cleaved herself to Jericho, or I, for her time around them. She is definitely more of a people dog than a dog's dog. 

In my family, I think we women smell the same to dogs because my parents pets have always mistaken me for my mom sometimes, and I know my daughter's dog loved and trusted Jericho and I equally. Elsa adopted Jericho right away as a long lost buddy. I will post some pictures soon.

Next will be my husband's daughter, fiance, and their two pit bulls, in two days.

Dawn, sorry to hear that Rosie has an physical issue. $800 is nothing to sneeze at. At least you know 'why' now, and that makes it easier to deal with, when she does have accidents. As for food, Elsa only eats about 2 cups or so a day, plus treats. She is still a skinny 66 lbs. Only time will tell if her spaying will make her prone to putting on weight. 

Donna, I met a lady once who said her sister had a GR that still leaped around like a mad fool at 11 years old. I think like barking, some dogs have a tendency to be bouncier than others, making it a lot harder to curb that side of them. Elsa still pulls and gets over excited at times on leash, but she only jumps for sticks. It is still a battle to get her to stay down and not grab at it, while I get ready to throw it. If she is just bouncing along beside me, and not actually grabbing the stick, then I don't mind.

Love the pictures, good to see Lexi and Jasper again. 

mhampton, Hopefully Morgan's heat is winding down now. Will you be getting her fixed afterwards?


----------



## IrisBramble

everyone's pups sound like they are doing good and fun summers


Thanks for the kind words..

The vet said they can gain weight when they are spayed, plus the heat and lack of activity.

Shes much better today not licking back to her old self, im soaking up puppy hugs and kisses tonight since we are dropping her off at the dog hotel as i call it, tomorrow morning at 7am then we head to the airport for our trip to Seattle. 

i hope everyone has a wonderful week if i can i'll check in.


----------



## LynnC

Hello all. Hope everyone and their pups are doing well. We've been good just really busy. As if a baby wasn't enough my youngest son is getting married 4 weeks from this past weekend!!! We are so in love with our soon to be daughter-in-law and this is such a great time in our lives  . Luna has been great, she really settled down and we're still waiting for her to go into heat. I'm looking into classes for this fall, she definitely needs to continue with obedience training. I'm just not sure what happens if she goes into heat during training. Do we take a break for 3 weeks???? I'm really hoping to have her trained for therapy at some point. 

Dawn sounds like you have a lot going on as usual. I'm sorry about your son but it's a good thing you got him on meds before flying. Also, poor Rosie . I don't know too much about the surgery but definitely do some research. Luna is getting 3 cups of food a day. I haven't weighed her in a bit but I don't think she's overweight. When the weather gets cooler I would just try to get her more exercise & walks. Have a great time in Seattle. 

Wendy Bodie looks so cute in his kiddie pool 

Donna I LOVE the pic of Lexi in her easy chair. Makes me feel like a nap just looking at her. We're also having a problem with Luna's recall. The other night I was cooking dinner & my husband was walking Luna. He was gone a bit longer than usual when my doorbell rang. It was a woman with her golden Tiki. She said to me "Luna & Tiki were swimming at the bay. I think your husband needs you & I think you should bring cheese". I walked down to the bay and my husband was all upset. Every time he called Luna she would ignore him or run back into the water when he got close to her!!! The only reason she finally came was because she was exhausted!

Kathleen it sounds like you had a nice visit with your daughter. It never seems like enough time, especially when we don't see them that often. Elsa must have had a ball and what's up with 6 DOGS!!! Yikes . I can't even imagine. Have a great visit with your husbands daughter.

Jenny I love the pictures. Jasper is such a handsome boy .

Have a great week everyone. XOXO

Here are a few pictures of Luna  Why do some pictures go sideways?!?!?!


----------



## Tiny R Astar

Hi All
Hope you have all been having a lovely Summer. We are back from visiting my brother in Australia. It was an amazing holiday but it was great to be reunited with Albie. He has been spoilt while we were away and definately grown out and upwards. His fur is so long too! 
Oh and as you can see from the first photo it seems he has been allowed to climb up onto furniture and places he is not suppose to be. But we are grateful that my brother was willing to house sit for all this time and he took great care of our pooch. 
Really looking forward to reading all the posts and catching up on your news (especially the photos). Will post at the weekend, Have a good week. 
Love Anne


----------



## wdadswell

Kathleen, I love your daughter's name! Very unique! Isn't that funny about the family smell. I've had similar experiences with my daughter and my pets. Not my son though. Hope Elsa likes the smaller pack of 2 pitbulls.

Lynn, Luna looks amazing! That's too funny about her not wanting to come out of the water!! She's come a long way. That's ok, I took my guys out early in the morning, purposely, not to run into people, so they could run free and swim at the park, when they spotted a woman, walking. They go galloping up to her, with me yelling at them to come. They came alright, after they said hi and got her wet. I just kept saying, I'm so sorry. She never said a word. One good thing, I'm thankful, Bodie's not a jumper!!

I'm so jealous of you ladies, that are close to beaches, that are dog friendly. There is one, an hour and a half away and that's it.

Anne, I can't get over how much Albie has changed!! So gorgeous and what a beautiful, thick, long coat he has already, at his age. Australia must have been wonderful! That is number one on my bucket list. Someday...


----------



## LynnC

Good morning all. I hope everyone's having a great week. The weather here on the east coast has been just beautiful. Humidity is down and cool evenings and mornings (I probably just jinxed it). Can finally shut the air conditioning off and open windows . I've been having such a problem with Luna and rocks!! It's her game to dig and find rocks and tease me with them. I swear she comes up to me drops it and when I get close she picks it up and runs away. Its the new game. My Cosmo LOVED rocks and had obstruction surgery after eating 2 that didn't pass. He usually did pass them which wasn't fun, either throwing up for a day or 2 or pooped them out . She's usually very good with leave it but just not with rocks. I guess we'll have to work harder with the leave it . Hopefully, she'll outgrow it.

Welcome home Anne. Glad you had a nice time visiting your brother. Australia is also on our bucket list. Albie must have been so happy to see you. Sounds like you have some reconditioning to do with him too . The pictures are great, looks like he was well taken care of.

Wendy, I know I shouldn't but I have a smile on my face just picturing Bodie getting that lady wet. Isn't it funny how they seem to gravitate to the people who aren't necessarily dog people. It's like its a challenge for them to convince them . He's such a handsome boy who wouldn't love him  .

Enjoy the rest of the week everyone. XOXO


----------



## mhampton

yes, Morgan will be getting spayed after 3 or so months based on the vet's recommendation. She has finally stopped bleeding 2 days ago so I think we are finally done. I can't wait to get her out and about again! Happy National Dog Day!


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Welcome back Anne, Albie looks beautiful.
Glad to hear Morgan is done her heat 
Safe travels Dawn.
Lynn, Elsa started out as a rock dog too. My parents had a border collie bad for that too. So they always replaced the rock with a stick, which worked most of the time, but it became a life long switching habit. I also took up the switch for a stick habit, and Elsa has gotten much better. She has kind of turned her attention to clam and oyster shells, which I removed from her mouth consistently for a long time, and used distraction, but I got to admit, I get so tired of it, sometimes I just scowl at her and tell her it's a bad idea. Their teeth are designed to break bone, and shells are harder/more fragile at the same time. Not sure how much she eats. I do take away all the rocks she digs up. 
The games they invent must be age related, because Elsa has a thing for tea towels and pot holder again, but now won't let go. I started literally leading her by the mouth to the cupboard, and pull out the treat box to get my tea towel back. Now I ask her to Drop, maybe twice, and then say, Treat? and she pretty much gives it to me. Not the best plan, but sometimes I don't have time to wait her out. Hopefully they grow out of these games.
So the visit with my step-daughter and her fiance was good for the most part. They have 2 pit bulls. One Elsa's age and the other is 4 years old. The older one wouldn't let Elsa' play fetch. She kept taking Elsa's sticks away, which, Elsa surrendered to the older dog, (but not the one her age), because Elsa has always been subservient beyond play growling. But she finally had her limit the second day, after Bella stole the 4th stick I got for Elsa in a row, and they got into a fight. We broke it up, and I threw no more sticks. If Elsa brought me one, I said No, and refused to take it. Elsa didn't push it, I think she kind of understood. I am guessing, they would have worked it out eventually. So Elsa is maturing and starting to think of standing up for herself.
My pictures are one family event behind, Lol. The first is Elsa on the walk-on ferry to where my parents live before we left dock. (my family live on a hydro-free island with no car ferry), She was fine until the engines started, and she peed herself. She shook most of the way over. She was much better on the way. Still a little shaky. Some dogs that live on the island, never adapt, and there have been others who would take the ferry on their own in the past. So I think Elsa did really well. Then there is a picture of my beautiful daughter and Elsa coming back from a walk about and another of when some of my brothers dogs joined them for a bit. Lastly a pic to show how much Nahanni has grown in comparison to Elsa.


----------



## IrisBramble

Hi ladies checking in we just got back today from our trip we had a fabulous really packed time. 

Rosie did well at the boarding place, i had them email me a pic every day and i also called several times. she was so happy to see us she peed all over the kitchen floor lol 

leaving again tomorrow with her and the boys to TN/WV till Sunday 

all the pups look good, i hope you all have a great week.


----------



## LynnC

Good morning all. Hope everyone and their pups are doing well and enjoying the most of these last days of summer . We probably will be at the beach house until after Labor Day then head back home . I'm always ambivalent about going home. Luna has had such a great summer and has had so many wonderful experiences and met so many people and dogs. We are much more social at the beach. At home we literally live in the woods and can't even see our neighbors houses. It's more of an effort to get Luna socialized. My husband had a scary thing happen the other night. He was walking Luna before bed down at the corner. There's a park with a public boat ramp. Well Luna started putting on the brakes when she wants to stop walking or change direction. I guess they were having a "discussion" about which direction they were going and all of a sudden he realized she was no longer at the end of the leash!!! She wiggles her head out of her collar!!! He panicked and kept calling her, pretending he had a treat in his hand but she was not coming! He said she ran and ran and ran in circles. Thank goodness it was at night and not too many cars were out. Finally he just started walking home peeking back at her and she did follow him. Once they got home I lured her in the house with cheese. We really have to work on our recall . It's funny after that she kept warming up to my husband. I swear she knew she did something wrong and was saying "she's sorry". 
Kathleen - I just love your pictures. Elsa hiding on the ferry is so funny. It took me a minute to see her . You're right, your daughter is beautiful, I'm sure she looks just like mom . And I can't get over how big Nahanni is! Love your dogs 
Dawn - you are definitely making the most of these last days of summer. Glad Rosie did well at the kennel. Have fun in Tn/WV . 
BTW - Happy 10 months (yesterday) Luna and Rosie  Still no heat!
Have a great week everyone   
XOXO


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Thank you for the compliments. Hope your trip is going good Dawn, and Lynn, I would of been as upset as your husband. The few times Elsa been reluctant to come, I was scared of the worst, but we all survived, and realistically, Elsa didn't do so bad for a young dog. I have started taking a different tact with the whole recall thing. When my step daughter was here, I noticed, they 'trust' their dogs more than I have trusted Elsa. (and one is the same age as Elsa), For instance, going from the house to the truck with out getting leashes on. I have been re-thinking my tactics, with my soon to be grown up dog. Perhaps, trust has to be a two way street. So I have started just letting her run to the truck, to Go truck from the house this week. She hasn't chosen to run off at all. I do listen for vehicles, and take a look around for deer first. And she went out to bark at my alley neighbour and her dog, Virgil one day. So I I took Elsa, off leash, out to the alley to talk to my neighbour, and let the dogs sniff noses through the fence. Elsa was beside herself with joy, did zoomies in the alley, around and around, but she stayed with us. I was so pleased with her behaviour. If I want that all faithful, mature Golden at my side someday, I am going to have to take small risks with her. 
I guess it is a lot like raising teenagers sometimes, if we don't take time to give them small experiences of demonstrating responsible behaviour first, then they will go nuts with too much freedom all at once. I do agree, they are getting old enough to 'know' when they have distressed us, even when they couldn't help following their doggie heart.


----------



## wdadswell

Hi all!!

Looks like everyone is doing well!! Love the pics of Elsa and the gang!! Looks like Nahanni is just as much a water dog, as Elsa! They both look wonderful! Happy 10 months to Luna and Rosie!! Lynn, your poor husband!! That would have scared me to death too!! I hope the rock thing is wearing off. It's almost like she knows, it really bothers you.

We've had a quiet week so far. Bodie hasn't tried to redecorate the kitchen in a while and other than digging holes in the yard, has been pretty good. 

Hope everyone is enjoying their last bit of summer!! Have a great weekend!


----------



## LynnC

Hello all. Kathleen I think thats a great observation you made about trust. And they definitely are just like teenagers. Always testing the limits  . I can definitely see Luna's wheels spinning when I'm talking to her and trying to figure out what I'm asking of her. And she so knows right from wrong. So this morning she was very quiet and I thought she was just lying in my bathroom. She loves to hang out on the cool tiles. I was sooooo wrong . She had my carpet up in my bedroom and was eating the padding under it! She has never been destructive before in the house. Yes an occasional shoe or a magazine or paper. Her expression was priceless and she ran and tried to hide in the living room!!! Definitely knew she had done something wrong!
Wendy - love the picture of Bodie. He's such a handsome boy . His coat looks so nice and I love his color. Glad for you he's behaving himself for the most part.
Looks like we're going to get the remnants of the hurricane after it hits Florida. They're saying a lot of wind, rain & high tides over the weekend. Hopefully Florida won't get hit too hard. We got a direct hit with Sandy in 2012, I wouldn't wish that on anyone. Hope everyone has better weather & a good weekend. 
XOXO


----------



## Baileysmommydog

Hi all. Sounds like everyone has had a fabulous summer and sadly it's wrapping up. Love all the photos. We are definitely in the teenage phase here. Lexi has some days where she behaves like a champ. Comes when called, sits, walks great on leash, controls herself when she sees rabbits, etc. The there are the other days. She ignores anyone who calls her, won't do as asked, walks like a donkey (jumping, biting, pulling on leash) and freaks and whines when we see rabbits or squirrels. I've started taking her out back by our place where there are a couple of diamonds for baseball. It's fenced so I let her run like a crazy girl. 

Lynn I totally get it about thinking they are behaving and the you see what they are into. Lexi's latest is a piece of wall. Honestly. I've tried to patch it 2x and she keeps at it. I blocked it off this morning and she still got to it. Argh. I keep telling Her that she's going to go back in her house if she doesn't stop it. I did get it patched and sanded once but she chewed it again before I could paint it. I'll attach a Photo. 

Oh well, she will grow out of it. Won't she? I hate to think of my kitchen having his hideous chewed up wall forever. Still no heat here so I'm guessing it will be anytime soon. Then maybe all this crazy will stop..

This photo is her taking her time to decide if she wants to come in or not. 

Have a good long weekend everyone. 
Donna


----------



## Baileysmommydog

Oops. Thought I had the wall destroyer photo in. Oh and I know it was her cause there were remnants on the bed she sleeps in and dust on her nose. She also sulked when I asked "who did this?" And then said "Bad Dog!"


----------



## LynnC

Oh my gosh Donna that's awful!! I hope Lexi didn't get sick. Boy when she's bad she's bad!! My Harley did that once. Actually it's a funny story. We were at the beach house & my mother-in-law was with us. My husband and I went out for dinner & left Harley who was 1 at the time with her. When we got home my MIL said "boy did she miss you. All she did was look out the window all night for you". Well when we went to the front room there was a huge hole under the window! My MIL was clueless!! The good news is she never did it again. Someone once told me that for some reason goldens love paper (it's always been my dogs drug of choice) and it's actually the paper they smell in the drywall???? Who knows. Maybe when you fix it you should spray it with pepper spray instead of bitter Apple spray   .


----------



## Amystelter

OH MY! not so concerned about the little chip in mine now She'll grow out of it as I'm hoping Louie will as well. Louie's 1 year birthday is today so i am going to grill them all a steak

I've been giving my dogs the freedom to the car and back as well. So far so good, i think you are right about giving them the freedom.

Love all the pictures!

Hope you all get back in to the school routine smoothly, for all of you with kids -


----------



## wdadswell

Donna, that is a tough spot, to hide! Mine's in the kitchen, where Bodie stays, while I'm at work. It's at least in the corner, where I stuffed a metal corner shelf in. It's not gettin fixed, until he's outgrown his taste for drywall. 

Oh Luna, aren't you clever to find the padding!! I'm surprised she didn't chew the corner of the carpet. Nala, loved to do that!
Lynn, I work with racehorses and we use cayenne pepper mixed with water, to put on their bandages. I have gotten it in my eyes, more times, than I can count and it really burns! Unfortunately Bitter Apple does nothing. So I don't really have a solution. I'm just hoping, this phase passes soon

Happy 1 year to Louie!! Mmmmm-steak-lucky Ducks!!!

Since we are sharing??


----------



## LynnC

Oh my gosh, what's up with these goldens. Thank you Wendy, I would never use pepper spray for the dogs. I guess my sarcasm didn't come through . I save the pepper spray for the squirrels eating my bbq hose. 
Happy Birthday Louie. Enjoy your steak . 
Happy Labor Day weekend to everyone celebrating 
XOXO


----------



## IrisBramble

Hi everyone i hope everyone is enjoying the last day of summer!!!

Looks like the pups are getting brave and getting into things in the house lol i hope none are sick 

Lynn i would have been scared too, and happy 10 months to the girls.

Lexi and Bodie those are impressive chew spots 

ok so Rosie is the master of finding things in hotel, i fished out something rubber, a dime, a penny and twist tie she will eat anything and its so annoying to fish stuff out of her mouth.

She has destroying every toy now she is left with her Rope, Kong, and her last bear from when she came home thats it everything is gone.

Speaking of slipping out of collars she slipped her Easy walk in the car, and when we stopped to walk her she almost ran away so scary. she sits in a huge soft pen in the car so we didnt see she slipped it.

i hope everyone enjoys tomorrow's last day of summer i know i will im not wanting to go back to work i wont be the 1st few days of school i have stuff to get done if you dont know im a Sub teacher so i pick when and how many days i work a week. we will be restocking the house with food tomorrow, doing laundry and getting ready for the 1st day of school on Tuesday.


----------



## wdadswell

Hope everyone is enjoying the first week of back to school, for those that have kids with 2 legs! Dawn, I have any Easy Walk as well, I used to put a snap on it and connect it to Bodie's collar, as I was so nervous walking him on my main road. It would be easy to slip out of, for sure.

They have a dog afternoon at one of our local water parks, at the wave pool this weekend. Apparently they throw a bunch of tennis balls in it and let the dogs go. Going to try and make it. I know Bodie will love it! His first big adventure!
Hope everyone is doing well!

Here's a park shot from this morning, waiting for me to throw the ball.


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Hello everyone. It's been awhile for me. My husband and I have been busy putting up the board and batten on our house. The fall weather has come so fast here on the West Coast. Love the pictures, especially Lexi in the doorway. Quite the chew spot on the wall, Donna. We have one Elsa started on an unfinished door way. She only had to be told, No! a few times. Then Nahanni came along and a couple of times we caught them trying to chew it together. Mostly it is peeled wall paper and not much missing gypsum. We will fix it when we start doing indoor renos this winter.
Happy 1st birthday Louie. All to soon, all our pups will be celebrating their first year.
Elsa and Nahanni have been feeling quite neglected during the last 8 days of work on the house. Elsa has developed a ball obsession that's getting annoying, I hope she gets a more balanced mind set as she matures. She has also gotten into skinning the fuzz off of the tennis balls now. I am going to have to find a good rubber ball substitute. Here is a few pictures to catch up. Elsa taking a small break at the beach, Elsa showing two pitbulls just how much she likes swimming with my husband, and a great one of her GR smile.
Hope the first week of school is going well for everyone it affects, and the new routine settles in easily.


----------



## IrisBramble

I love all the pics before long they will all be 1 and we will say how did we make a year lol

I'm having issues with Rosie destroying all her toys she has had this rope toy since she came home she managed to tear it apart and was pooping out the string i had to throw it away she has 2 toys left something we brought home from Seattle and her kong thats it anyone have suggestions as to other things i can buy she cant have tennis balls she eats the fuzz. she doesnt destroy anything in the house but her toys. i got her a new toy on Monday, she even saw it in my food bag and wanted it within 5 mins she ate the ears off of it, it was a bunny.


----------



## IrisBramble

Ok so i bought her these because i think shes bored too 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00R2Q1XUQ/ref=od_aui_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006BU7FXI/ref=od_aui_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0002AQPA2/ref=od_aui_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## wdadswell

Kathleen that bottom pic of Elsa is gorgeous!!! That needs to go in a frame!!
When Bodie stops loosing everything down the stream at the park, I'm going to get a chuck it stick and ball. I'm told, they don't rip them apart. I just have to convince him, while its fun to get the ball, you still have to bring it back.

Dawn, those toys look good! Just watch that stick. I was looking at some of the reviews and apparently, some people were saying, their dog could chew it in half or break off pieces. That crackle log looks like fun!


----------



## Amystelter

Beautiful pictures in an absolutely beautiful setting!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LynnC

Wendy - a doggie wave pool!!! Filled with tennis balls!!!! I can't even imagine what that looks like. Sounds like a blast. Please take lots of pictures and post them. Have a great time. Live the pic of Bodie, he so focused on the ball . Also, I have a chuck it stick for Luna and she lives it. 

Kathleen - I agree that last picture is gorgeous. Elsa looks,so sweet. Try to not work so hard . 

Dawn - I'm sorry Rosie's giving you a hard time. Maybe she needs something to chew on. Have you tried marrow bones? They've been a life saver for Luna. Though she's really not too destructive with her toys. Just my shoes, another pair bit the dust this week !

This week is a busy week. My sons wedding is a week from tomorrow. If the wedding wasn't enough we have 8 family members from Italy coming and staying for a week!!! We took off work the week after to do all the touristy things in NYC. I'm going to scream if they want to walk the Brooklyn Bridge!!! It must in an Italian tourist book somewhere that you HAVE to walk over the bridge because everyone wants to do it!! Luna will be staying with my sons dog and his new in-laws because we'll be gone morning till night. Luna likes spending time with Kaya though she definitely prefers Rex (my other sons dog). Still no heat for Luna, I'm praying nothing happens until everyone leaves. 

Have a great weekend everyone . XOXO


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Those are interesting choices Dawn, hopefully she enjoys them. 
My daughter's dog Odin chews everything up in no time, or won't touch it, except well made snakes. He loves the squeekers. He can keep one fairly intact for a number of months. He has never liked anything made of plastic/rubber like Kongs. I noticed Elsa and Nahanni will eat peanut butter out of a Kong but never chew on them. Within less than an hour though, one of my step daughters pitbulls destroyed Nahanni's puppy sized Kong. So I was going to suggest the snake toys if she likes squeeker toys. Kyjen makes a super durable snake toy. Elsa has abandoned toys. She fetches and gets marrow bones, and likes to try bringing sticks in for a good chew on my couch now and then. I occasionally still let her demolish an empty tissue box, but she no longer goes for empty juice jugs. 
Wendy, (did I get that right?), I love that picture of Elsa too. I call it the Look of Love, Love for the fish and chips I am eating, that is! Lol. Hopefully you make it to that water park. I was watching a video of dogs let into a water park on Facebook recently, so much happiness going on!


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Wow Lynn what a busy time you're coming into. It's good you won't have to worry about Luna too much with the family coming and a wedding. Congrats on your expanding family!


----------



## IrisBramble

Lynn what a busy few weeks coming up!!! i hope Luna stays comfortable. How much does she weigh now?

a wave pool with tennis ball a dream for most dogs, not mine lol

Rosie is like Elsa loves PB in her Kong but she will chew on it, she loves anything that can be chewed she chewed up a towel i use to stop her gates from scraping my walls tore the corner all up


----------



## IrisBramble

wdadswell said:


> Kathleen that bottom pic of Elsa is gorgeous!!! That needs to go in a frame!!
> When Bodie stops loosing everything down the stream at the park, I'm going to get a chuck it stick and ball. I'm told, they don't rip them apart. I just have to convince him, while its fun to get the ball, you still have to bring it back.
> 
> Dawn, those toys look good! Just watch that stick. I was looking at some of the reviews and apparently, some people were saying, their dog could chew it in half or break off pieces. That crackle log looks like fun!


i read the reviews and canceled that order too risky for me thanks for the heads up. she is still getting her crackle stick and bone in. 

Ruined her last remaining toy from when we brought her home that little red bear


----------



## LynnC

Hello all. Hope everyone is doing well and had a nice weekend. The weather here has been just glorious. Luna is doing really well. Kathleen I've taken your words to heart and have been giving Luna a bit more freedom and trusting her more. It's been working beautifully so far . Over the weekend we were working out in the yard and gave her freedom off leash. She was soooo happy. She ran and ran and explored. We also worked on her recall and she did great with that too. I'm still waiting for her heat but now I'm wondering could I have missed it??? I remember over the summer she went through a few days where she was pretty mopey and had a lack of appetite?? I remember I thought maybe she was a bit depressed with the new baby. I guess time will tell. I'm not sure how much I'll be able to post the next few days with all our festivities. 

Dawn - I keep asking my husband to weigh Luna. My guess is she's about 58-60 lbs. She looks pretty proportionate to me and still has a waist. When she's wet I often think maybe she's a bit underweight but she's probably perfect. Hope you find toys for Rosie that she doesn't destroy. Luna has been on a roll this week, got to 2 more shoes   . My husband says he needs to figure out how to train ME to put my shoes away! 

Have a great week everyone. XOXO
Here's a pic of Luna in front of my neighbors hibiscus bush. Ugh, sideways again!!!!


----------



## Amystelter

LynnC said:


> Hello all. Hope everyone is doing well and had a nice weekend. The weather here has been just glorious. Luna is doing really well. Kathleen I've taken your words to heart and have been giving Luna a bit more freedom and trusting her more. It's been working beautifully so far . Over the weekend we were working out in the yard and gave her freedom off leash. She was soooo happy. She ran and ran and explored. We also worked on her recall and she did great with that too. I'm still waiting for her heat but now I'm wondering could I have missed it??? I remember over the summer she went through a few days where she was pretty mopey and had a lack of appetite?? I remember I thought maybe she was a bit depressed with the new baby. I guess time will tell. I'm not sure how much I'll be able to post the next few days with all our festivities.
> 
> Dawn - I keep asking my husband to weigh Luna. My guess is she's about 58-60 lbs. She looks pretty proportionate to me and still has a waist. When she's wet I often think maybe she's a bit underweight but she's probably perfect. Hope you find toys for Rosie that she doesn't destroy. Luna has been on a roll this week, got to 2 more shoes   . My husband says he needs to figure out how to train ME to put my shoes away!
> 
> Have a great week everyone. XOXO
> Here's a pic of Luna in front of my neighbors hibiscus bush. Ugh, sideways again!!!!


Such a pretty picture. Try to open the pic and then close it again. One mine, and i heard a couple others it automatically straightens it. Give it a shot Bummer bout your shoes, im with ya only i haven't lost any in quite a while now. Fingers crossed i remember to put them away


----------



## IrisBramble

LynnC said:


> Hello all. Hope everyone is doing well and had a nice weekend. The weather here has been just glorious. Luna is doing really well. Kathleen I've taken your words to heart and have been giving Luna a bit more freedom and trusting her more. It's been working beautifully so far . Over the weekend we were working out in the yard and gave her freedom off leash. She was soooo happy. She ran and ran and explored. We also worked on her recall and she did great with that too. I'm still waiting for her heat but now I'm wondering could I have missed it??? I remember over the summer she went through a few days where she was pretty mopey and had a lack of appetite?? I remember I thought maybe she was a bit depressed with the new baby. I guess time will tell. I'm not sure how much I'll be able to post the next few days with all our festivities.
> 
> Dawn - I keep asking my husband to weigh Luna. My guess is she's about 58-60 lbs. She looks pretty proportionate to me and still has a waist. When she's wet I often think maybe she's a bit underweight but she's probably perfect. Hope you find toys for Rosie that she doesn't destroy. Luna has been on a roll this week, got to 2 more shoes   . My husband says he needs to figure out how to train ME to put my shoes away!
> 
> Have a great week everyone. XOXO
> Here's a pic of Luna in front of my neighbors hibiscus bush. Ugh, sideways again!!!!


Omg she and Rosie still look the same basically lol i love it, Luna is beautiful 
Rosie's hair is shorter.
Thankfully Rosie does not destroy shoes otherwise i would have to hide my uggs she has run of the house except the bedrooms and bathroom. im guessing since i cut her food back shes about 58-60lbs now as well. My vet said shes really not gonna get any bigger maybe a bit longer, i excepted them to be bigger but i guess their line is stockier and littler then other goldens??????

her Kong crackle stick came Sunday and she loves it waiting on the Kong bone. she ruined her flat tiger that she always slept with today so shes down to her blanket and pillow, her Kong, her Kong Crackle stick, her toy from Seattle and her Kong Bone coming tomorrow 

1st pic is her beautiful face, i love this girl although shes in love with my hubby lol
2nd pic is her standing at attention for the national anthem on Sunday during the Eagles game she was obsessed with the horns playing it. as you can see the boarding place cut her hair shorter then i wanted.


----------



## LynnC

Thanks Dawn - Luna and Rosie are both beautiful girls . Yes they do still look alike. We really should try to get them together . I'm glad Rosie is liking her new Kong stick. Also, LOVE the pics especially the one of her watching TV (too bad she''s not a Giants fan hehe).


----------



## IrisBramble

I so want to get them together!!! i hope we can too


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Great pictures Lynn and Dawn. Always blows me away how white they are.
Dawn, if Rosie starts wrecking Kongs, I also put peanut butter in old marrow bones, they work great for that too. 
Lynn, I doubt you could of missed Luna's heat, it is a three week ordeal, and when they are in a standing heat, well that is definitely hard to miss. Nothing wrong with being a late bloomer! My first sign of Elsa's heat was the raised nipples, that came about 3 days before any sign of discharge or vulva swelling. 
Elsa is also doing well with her little freedoms, but she is getting grabby and bratty about stuff, like going after the toilet paper, again, and my coat when I take it off, and anything else fabric like I might carry. Even rocks! Had to out last her twice, this week, over rocks again. Today she was biting her own lip, but wouldn't open her jaw for me. Not sure what the power trip is about. It can't be a lack of exercise because today we went to a lake near by and went swimming. She kept going after dragonflies and swam in circles for over half an hour, plus swimming after me and for thrown sticks awhile. She has also taken to more barking in the yard, and grumbling at me verbally, or pawing at me, when I say, 'No more ball, Enough'. Perhaps she thinks obedience is suppose to be a two way street! Not happening Sweetheart! Lol.
I feel better knowing it isn't just her, must be a year old teen dog thing. Thankfully Elsa has never gotten a shoe, (I keep mine well out of reach, I like expensive footwear), and she has stolen a slipper now and then, but not had one long enough to wreck it. 
I wonder what Elsa weighs now too. Can't lift her any more, but I am sure she is more filled out than when she got fixed.


----------



## IrisBramble

Elsa and Rosie both are being bratty 

Rosie attacks my sons socks every morning when he is getting ready for school i have to keep separating them lol its like 2 kids fighting its to the point now where i tell him to take his socks and shoes into the bathroom and shut the door and put them on there and as soon as he comes home to take them off she attacks my hubbys socks too if she can 

she loves to attack these old sheets i have covering my couches when my in laws come over (they both have body odor issues gross i know ) she loves to get a hold of her bath towels too. shes not a shoe biter thankfully because like you i love my pricey footwear


----------



## Tiny R Astar

Hi All 
It looks like you have all had a good summer. The pictures are all so lovely too. Hope every one is having a good week. I am sinking under the masses of paperwork involved in setting up the new class. 
Donna so hope Lexi stops chewing that wall. Luckily Albie hasn't touched anything like that but he is going through a phase of chewing squeaky toys until he can remove the squeaker . He takes the squeakers and puts them his sandpit so we are having to dig them out in case he decides to eat them. He is also putting pebbles in there too. Maybe he wants a rock garden instead of a sandpit, strange boy! 
Hope you find some toys for Rosie Dawn. Albie has some kong balls which are similar to the tennis balls in size but without the fluff. He pulls fluff of a tennis ball in minutes but the kong balls last us months. He loves fetching his ball on a rope too but his obsession at the moment is to bring you his blanket he likes you to throw it and he catches it mid air and drops it at your feet. He likes to play tug too. 
Sorry Rosie is after everyones socks Albie likes socks too and went through the same phase but luckily we have got him to a stage where he picks them up off the floor runs round with them gleefully then puts them next to the washing machine..He thinks its a great game and I get all the mens discarded socks in 1 place . Win win situation. 

Hope the wedding and family visit goes well. Lynn. Bodie and Elsa are as photogenic as ever and look really great. They all have such sleek coats Albie is a shaggy mess at the moment. He and his pal Echo spend as much time as possible either in water or mud at day care.He is having to be bathed at least 3 times a week. Any one got any suggestions for shampoo or conditioner his coat is a bit dry. Luckily he loves being brushed and at least he isn't pure white like Echo. 
Have a good week all. 
Anne .


----------



## wdadswell

Rosie and Luna look wonderful!! Had to laugh at Rosie watching tv! Bodie's treat before I go to work, is an old marrow bone with a dentastix stuck in it and peanut butter on either end.
Poor Kathleen! I can just imagine you waiting Elsa out. No, not rocks Elsa!! She is just a strong willed young lady! 

Anne, I can see why you have to bathe Albie so much!! Love the mud shot, the one between the tree is gorgeous and they have water to play in at the daycare?? How cool is that pic! I've only shampooed Bodie a couple of times, but the oatmeal shampoos are great for dry, itchy skin. Albie looks great!!
Bodie discovered a different area in the kitchen to chew, after a couple weeks hiatus.
I'm so mad at myself-I took him to surf dog day at the wave pool and left my iPod on the counter. So no pictures.. He was so overwhelmed when we got there, he didn't know what to do. It was a great experience though. So many dogs and no fights. At one point, he went after a tennis ball in the deep end and was swimming in circles, trying to figure out how to get back. He was awesome though-forgot his name the whole time and got told off by a chihuahua! Too bad it's only once a year.


----------



## IrisBramble

Hope everyone enjoyed the fall weather today.

Rosie got her Kong bone in and she hasn't put it down all day lol

trying to get back to work next week once i can get sub account cleared up. 

hope everyone has a good weekend our town is having a town wide yard sale sat and were selling this year.


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Anne, what great pictures. I think you're on to something. They are working dogs, so turning their passions into jobs is a good idea. Elsa loves going after her drying towel too. Its the one I don't fight over, I just walk away, so she has gotten better, she likes being dried off. I have noticed, that she doesn't keep chewing it, it really is all about my involvement with her.
So glad Bodie got to go to the pool! Too bad you didn't get pictures, that would of been a great photo op, but your phone was probably safer at home. When there are shaking dogs around, I am so glad my camera and main lens are water resistant, plus I got the classic leather case for it. I have an Olympus OMD. 
Good luck with your sale Dawn! 
I got some video of Elsa chasing dragonflies on the lake. Once I download it, I will see if I can figure out how to post some of it here.


----------



## IrisBramble

I hope everyone is doing well, ive been very busy yard sale went great just dropped off what i didn't sell to the salvation army today. sat night after the yard sale we went on a sunflower farm tour then out to dinner it was nice just me and my boys Rosie was with my mom

this week is filled with doctor appts for me today was my blood work and Rosie's appt both Thursday and friday i have doc appts its a busy week 

Rosie was back for her check up for her UTI and shes all clear she still has hot spots but doesn't need anything other then a daily cleaning. she gained a pound so we have to watch everything she eats the vet wants her to lose 5lbs i have to stick to dry food same flavor straight on out other then fruit/veggie treats no other store bought treats.

i guess for her height and length shes a bit over weight i dont see it but ill follow the vets orders

shes mad at me for putting the flea stuff on her lol i have to go back next month when the coupons are out and buy a 6 month supply of her interceptor and flea stuff.

does anyone here buy their heartworm and flea stuff online? is it cheaper? her front-line was like $23 for 1 treatment and her interceptor was $9 a pill


----------



## wdadswell

Must be a busy week for everyone!! Sounds like yours was Dawn! Glad Rosie had a good check up. How much does she weigh now? I've stopped putting out bird feeders, so the flea ridden squirrels, don't stick around. I put advantage on Nala last year and she scratched worse. Knock on wood, haven't had a problem this year so far. I've read about, so many reactions to flea products, it scares me! I would think it would be cheaper to buy the whole package, rather than individually.

Bodie says hi to everyone. The year is coming up soon!!


----------



## IrisBramble

Hi Bodie you cutie!!!


Rosie says Hi to everyone shes wearing sunglasses my son got for her at school lol

Things are good Rosie is so good inside she loves cuddles, loves to look out the window this is her favorite time since the windows today can be open she loves to listen to the sounds outside. 

I have been having her be more active we walked a few times this week up to the school to pick my son up since we live in a very small town the school is right up the street.

i hope everyone is enjoying the 1st days of fall, as much i love spring and summer my favorite season is fall Halloween being my favorite holiday then thanksgiving  Rosie is going as a lion for Halloween, my son is going to be Marty McFly from Back to the Future and i think I've talked my hubby into being Doc and i can go as Jennifer lol Our town is like one of those towns in the movies where Halloween is a huge affair we have 50% of the houses go all out in decorations i love it.


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Hello Bodie and Rosie, cute pictures. I have just been busy with the house exterior and with all this work, Elsa is brattier than ever. She is obsessed with losing her ball under the bed, (we recently started taking down the bedroom gate), and stealing my slippers. She finally bolted when we came home one day, instead of going into the house. She saw the neighbour's cat across the road. My bad for getting comfortable and not looking around first. When i finally tracked her down, I leashed her and made her heel back to the house so she knew I was not impressed. She was good about Coming when called for so long, but she has been getting picky about when she wants to listen.
What are your strategies for making sure your pups know when you are not pleased with their behaviour? I have been trying to figure out how to make it, not worth it. Maybe it's all the work on the house, but Elsa almost seems revengeful in her attempts to, 'get back at me'. Although I know dogs don't really see the world that way, but it seems like she thinks I am here for her entertainment, and not her, here to be my loyal friend, if you know what I mean. 
And she does get exercise. We take them for a long walk, or a beach run after work everyday. 
Hope everyone is having a good fall, ours has gotten cold, way too quickly on the West Coast for my liking.


----------



## LynnC

Hello all. Hope everyone and their pups are doing well. I absolutely love seeing all the pictures of the pups. Looks like they are all maturing beautifully and keeping everyone on their toes. It's so hard to believe Luna is 11 months old and soon will be 1  . She has been a bit challenging lately. I'm sure the disruption in her schedule over the past few weeks hasn't helped. I really need to get her signed up for obedience classes. Still no heat!!! I called the vet yesterday and she wasn't in but her husband (a vet also) was. I spoke to him and he said it could be up to 14 months. He also told me a new study came out this week with German Shepherds and it did not show any benefits to waiting??? He suggested just bringing her in and getting her spayed now. I'm so confused. On one hand I feel like we've waited this long and on the other hand I feel like she already has benefited from not doing it at 6 months. A lot to think about. 

The wedding was beautiful and everything my son and daughter-in-law wanted. The week after with our family was like a whirlwind. We were busy from early in the morning till late at night. I just love this country and am so proud to show it off. Especially, we spent a day at the 9/11 museum, memorial and the new Freedom Tower. It's such a reminder that each day is a gift. The last 2 visitors just left for the airport, so needless to say I'm exhausted!!

Have a great weekend everyone   
XOXO


----------



## Baileysmommydog

Hi it feels like forever since I posted. Lexii is doing pretty darn good. I feel like things have improved drastically since I last logged in. I still haven't fixed the chewed wall. I'm going to wait till she's out of this phase. I don't know what would make me madder. Looking at the chewed wall or fixing it only to come home and find it chewed again. 

My last issue (one of) was her extremely bad behaviour while walking. I finally broke down and bought a halti. I don't like them cause I think they are insulting but it has turned her walking skills into magic and she does walk 95% better. She does the occasional jump up but overall walks are now enjoyable. I have actually now started walking both girls at the same time Lexi weighed in at 61.2 lbs about three weeks ago. She just turned 11 months on the 27th of September. I can't believe she will be a year old next month. Just seems crazy. 

Don't worry Lynn. I'm still waiting for Lexi to go into heat. Good to know it could be up to 14 months. I will wait. Just now trying to decide when to spay Shayla. She's had two heats. Would like to get it done before there is a third.


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Welcome back Lynn and Baileymommydog. 
Glad the wedding went well and the visiting was fun, sounds like you've earned a rest. What kind of challenges is Luna putting you through? Elsa is also a challenge, maybe it's just their age? I was reluctant to get Elsa spayed earlier than originally planned, (18 months), but it was the vets recommendation. I guess the question is, is Luna really growing anymore now? I would love to know what Elsa weighs. She has definitely gotten stronger in the last month or so. perhaps i let her swim too much! Lol.
I don't blame you for using a Halti, Baileysmommy, (sorry I don't remember the names well!), I haven't used Elsa's in quite awhile, but I would try it again, if had to. Elsa did learn how to get it off, so the ended it's usefulness at the time. But that was a couple of months ago, at least. Glad to hear Lexi is better in other ways, she was getting quite frustrating for awhile, wasn't she?


----------



## IrisBramble

Hi everyone!!!

its been awhile, sorry!!! 

I went back to subbing last week and its been so hectic I've been in a 2nd grade class almost every day since the teacher went out on Emergency Gallbladder surgery. plus keeping up with my many medical issues i have to have a MRI this Thursday. 

Mondays my kid has Band practice until 4 and Tuesdays he has Choir until 4 and Wednesdays are Piano lessons, we have so many wrestling shows and this weekend i have to some how get his winter clothes shopping done with him there with me and thats always horrible he hates shopping. We are hoping this weekend (since schools are closed Friday and next Monday for teacher in-service and Columbus Day) to get away to the Shenandoah's for some leafing Sunday into Monday and bringing Rosie as well.

Rosie's been a great girl, she hasn't had a accident in the house in almost 6 weeks. She's truly made our lives so much better we love her. 

i have 2 issues with her 

shes lazy and im trying to get her out and about but she lags behind. will she start to get used to walking like this?

She has horrible manners im thinking of taking her to obedience classes she needs to have better habits. She jumps, pulls, begs for food play bites peoples feet and eats weird stuff.

i hope everyone has a great week i will post some pics of her later this week


----------



## LynnC

Hello all. Hope everyone had a nice weekend. Was wet and dreary here on the east coast. Definitely fall is in the air . We had Rex because my son went away for the weekend. He and Luna have so much fun together .

Donna - don't blame you for getting a Halti. I had it for my big boy Cosmo. My husband told me something HAD to be done after he (Cosmo not my DH  ) broke my finger on a walk . He saw a squirrel (and I didn't), pulled and the leash wrapped around my finger just right  . The Halti worked miracles. Luna is becoming a big puller also. I'm currently using a harness but I'm finding that she's learning to pull on that also. I may have to resort to a Halti with her also. Glad to hear Lexi hasn't gone into heat either. I guess we have late bloomers?? And wow Shayla has had 2 heats already!!

Kathleen - I do believe swimming conditions the dog so I wouldn't be surprised if that's why Elsa is so strong. It's funny my DH and I have been having discussions as to whether Luna has stopped growing and the benefits of waiting any longer. Truth is if she went into heat months ago we probably would have her spayed by now. What I mean by Luna being challenging is she is constantly into something. whether its chewing something, looking for something, ignoring me and its like she forgot all her training. I can't let her off leash because she runs away when we call her!! The only time she sits, goes down, drops something is if I promise her a treat. As I'm writing this I know it sounds like she's trained me  . I just feel like I'm always thinking where is Luna and what is she up to. Maybe she's just bored???

Dawn - as usual you have me exhausted!! You always have so much on your plate. Glad Rosie's been a good girl even though her manners need a little work . Hope everything goes well with your MRI and you have a nice get-away weekend. Sounds like you need it.

Jenny - HAPPY BIRTHDAY JASPER !!! Our first October pup to turn 1 !!!!!

Have a wonderful week everyone . XOXO

Here's a pic of Luna and Rex over the weekend waiting for their nightly honey


----------



## videoart2

*One year old today!*

Hi Everyone, 
I haven't posted in forever but I changed my contact email to one that I use more so I will get to see the threads come through. Dash and Cooper are 1 year old today! It has been a long year raising 2 puppies/brothers. We have the mother dog. Dash is 102 pounds and Cooper is 89 pounds. 
They both have a heart of gold.
So grateful for them. They have no issues like their mother. Their mother is a little OCD and licks and scratches constantly. 
We sure love them all. They love the water and soon we are moving to 2 acres so they will love that. 
I think my dogs are big compared to the norm. I am interested in learning of your dog's weights at a year old. 
Dash is way bigger than mom and Cooper is too. Their mom was bigger than their dad but their grandfather was over 100 pounds. 
Thanks, 
Jeanette


----------



## LynnC

Happy Birthday Dash and Cooper   !!!!

Jeanette - love the pictures of your gang. Dash & Cooper certainly are big boys!! Though in the pictures they all look proportionate. The last I weighed Luna a few months ago she was 57lbs. I do think she's on the petite side and my guess is now she's maybe 60 lbs. I can see how much they love the water and I'm sure will love the extra property when you move. Hope they enjoy their birthday dinner .


----------



## IrisBramble

Hi everyone once again im busy busy busy!!!

Rosie was 65lbs last i weighed her

She was so bad yesterday totally bratty lol 

i hope everyone is enjoying the weather Happy birthday to Jasper, Dash and Cooper look wonderful 

Luna and Rex are like siblings they are so cute waiting for their honey is Luna's coat short? even though I've cut Rosie's a few times her coat is still so short i was looking at pics of their parents and their coats at full grown doesn't look as long as other goldens

im going to upload some pics now

1st one is her wearing the glasses my kid got at school during a magic show for her lol
2nd one is her favorite silly position
3rd one is her the day she turned 11 months old 
4th one is her sleeping on her couch this past lazy Sunday


----------



## JMME

Thank you for the birthday wishes!! Can you believe they are already turning a year old? Time is flying! 

Bodie has grown into such a handsome boy! I love his expressive face – he always looks like he is smiling.

I LOVE the pic of Albie in the mud. He must have had a blast! 

Lynn, congrats on your son’s wedding! I had no idea heat can take up to 14 months. It’s so hard to make a decision on “when” to spay or neuter. We have also been noticing some behavioral changes with Jasper, so we just signed him up for another obedience course. He loves doing them and I’m hoping it will reinforce the training we have already done, because some of that just seems to have gone out the window haha. I love the pic of Lucy & Rex! 

Baileysmommydog, I have definitely broken out a halti when our boys went through rough periods. It makes a big difference and helped reinforce walking on a loose leash for us.

Dawn, could Rosie be lagging behind because of heat?? I know we are still getting some warmer/humid days over here and the boys def drag then. Once it starts staying below 50, our guys can go forever! Rosie looks adorable in her glasses. I also love the pic of her on the couch! 

Dash and Cooper are so handsome and def look related!! I love the difference in coat color. Also, happy birthday!!! Your guys def have mine beat on size. Right now Jasper is shorter and stocky. He is sitting at about 66lbs. I’m guessing he will be right at the 70-72lb mark by 2 yrs old. Our other guy, Ripley, is tall for a golden, but he is narrow, and fine boned. He is sitting at 68lbs right now. I’ve attached pics so you can see their size – Jasper is the one with the harness on.


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Great pictures everyone, so fun to see the pups all grown up. Happy Birthdays to Jasper, Dash, and Cooper. I hope all goes well Dawn, I could never manage a life that busy now, although I did my share of family/work/life juggling for many years. 
Elsa is right up there with the boys in weight, around 70 lbs, I am guessing. I plan to drop in and use the vet office's scale near her 1 year mark.
Here is a few pictures from me too. Now the weather is cooling, Elsa and Nahanni get pretty close, sometimes. They aren't always super buddy,buddy, but in this one Elsa is looking so cute. In reality, Elsa has become a bit of a bully with Nahanni. Tries to run her off trails, holds her down by her neck until she squeaks and steals things from her. Other times she has the patience of a saint when Nahanni is pestering her, or chewing on her legs while she's trying to catch mid air. Nahanni adores Elsa though, in spite of the rough treatment. 
Then there is a picture of the pair, on a bit rougher day at the beach.
Lastly, Elsa's fetch face.


----------



## LynnC

Hello all. So Luna went to the vet this morning and guess what??? SHE'S IN HEAT!!! I had no idea  . She examined her and said she definitely had a heat. Then she swabbed her and came up with discharge!!! She said she's either in heat, coming out or going into heat!!! Of course since we've been home she's been sleeping, very cuddly and cleaning herself a lot. I can't imagine she's been in heat and I didn't know it although the vet said sometimes the first heat is very mild. So now my question is when to spay??? The vet said we can anytime after 3 weeks but the little reading I did said to wait a few months for her hormones to stabilize?? Also she weighs 62 Lbs! The vet said she's perfect weight, she still has a waist and is proportionate. She's such a doll . I love this girl . 

Kathleen - I just love the pics of Elsa and Nahanni. I can't get over how big Nahanni is and so beautiful. And I'm sorry but Elsa looks so sweet I just can't imagine her a bully  . I guess sometimes little sissy's need to be put in their place (I would know having 2 older sisters). 

Dawn - hope everything went well with your MRI. Love the pics of sissy . 

Jenny - as usual love the pics of Jasper & Ripley

I'm praying for everyone in Hurricane Matthews way and am just grateful it's not supposed to come up the east coast!!! 

Enjoy the rest of the week everyone. XOXO

Here's Luna when we got home from the vet


----------



## lmwilsongolden

I will be picking up my new Golden 11/19/


----------



## wdadswell

Love, love all the pics!!! Everyone looks wonderful!! I really hope no one is being affected by Matthew. Hope all my friends in Florida are safe!!

Everything's quiet on our end. I keep saying, I need to take Bodie in to be weighed. He's definitely taller, than a lot of the Goldens, we come across, which really surprises me, since both his parents are small. I'm hoping he'll fill out a little bit, as he's pretty narrow.

Here's an after pic from this morning's play at the dog park


----------



## IrisBramble

I hope everyone is ok after the Hurricane 

Rosie has had awful gas the past 2 days ugh gross lol 

MRI was ok but the tech stuck me with the needle for the dye 5 times(2 times in my right arm, 2 times in my left arm and 1 time in my hand) and finally had to call a nurse from the urgent care that is in the same complex to come put a IV line in so yeah im hurting today but i was able to go on my records and read the report tonight and no signs of MS or tumors so onto finding out why im losing my balance. 

Luna looks so tired im hoping she gets through her heat fast. 

Ripley and Jasper look great!

Nahanni and Elsa are so cute i love them on the couch 

Bodie is so handsome


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Glad you were cleared by the MRI, Dawn, but sorry you have no answers, I know that part of trying to get a diagnosis very well, and it is so frustrating.
Bodie looks so happy. I am sure he will fill out, he is a male after all, and as grown up as our pups are, it's still another year until they are considered mature, or full grown. 
Poor Luna. Elsa moped a lot that first week. Remember to keep her on leash! Elsa didn't try doing anything death defying to escape, but some dogs will. Elsa was quite restless that third week.
Happy Thanksgiving to the other Canadian members!
Good vibes and prayers to those near or in the path of Matthew. I hear it might come around again. Yuck.
I am going to a friend's tonight, over night to celebrate her birthday. It will be the first night Elsa and I are separated since I got her Dec. 30th!


----------



## JMME

I love the pictures of Elsa and Nahanni…. They are so beautiful and they sound like typical siblings haha. Nahanni’s markings are a lot more noticeable now and as always, I LOVE Elsa’s coloring. Also, happy thanksgiving! 

Luna looks adorable and pouty after her vet visit . I remember my mom’s beagle had a discharge and a bit of a personality change during her first heat. I wish I could give you some advice on the spay. It’s so hard to know when the best time is and I can’t imagine a couple of weeks will make a huge difference in longevity and health. We still feel worried about when to neuter Jasper. We signed a contract for 2 years old, but he only has one testicle, so we worry about the increased risk of cancer the longer we wait. 

Bodie is looking so handsome! He always looks so happy too. Our guy Ripley is significantly taller than most goldens we meet and very narrow. We even did a later neuter, but he never really filled out. Bodie looks to have a thicker bone structure than Ripley, so he may fill out more than our guy did!

Dawn, I’m so sorry to hear about your experience with the IV – I can’t believe they didn’t call for assistance sooner. I’m glad to hear that you have no signs of MS or tumors. I hope you get answers soon! 

We have a big move coming up! I graduate with my MSN in December and my husband will begin traveling around the country for clerkships, so I am moving back to Washington State in February. I’ve always lived with a roommate or my husband, so it will definitely be an adjustment living alone. However, I’ll at least have Ripley and Jasper and a lot of family nearby. The dogs will also love having daily lake access. This will be Jasper’s first move and road trip - it's about a 31 hour drive in perfect conditions, so I imagine the winter weather will slow us down considerably. It will definitely be stressful for him, but I think he will adjust quickly. I’ve attached a picture of my husband with the dogs this past weekend – I’m pretty impressed the dogs were looking in my general direction because there were three horses waiting to cross the bridge lol.


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

JMME, good luck with your move. Will you be close to the Wet Coast, or farther inland?
The latest update here is Elsa 'broke' Nahanni yesterday. She has been doing this side swipe thing off and on, sometimes bowls Nahanni over, and Nahanni gets a little hurt occasionally, kiying and stuff, but has always recovered within minutes. I have even leashed Elsa again, because I felt she was too rough on the puppy. But yesterday, she got injured enough she won't walk on her rear left. Her joint movement is fine, so it might be a bruised ligament or tendon. She's too fluffy to figure out where any swelling might be. I checked a couple of times, but she didn't give me any sign of exactly where her injury is. And we can't take her to a vet because we are having a series of major storms on the coast, so each ferry run, if there is one, may be the last one of the day. 
Nahanni is using it a bit this morning. Last night, every time Elsa wanted to play with Nahanni, it was, No. You broke the Puppy! Elsa got so moody and angry. She stole a pair of my pants to chew on, she nipped my husband, (has gotten more nippy with me too lately). I love Elsa dearly, but she is such a moody female dog. I hope she will grow out of this as she ages. I do extra things to distract her when she gets like that, but she is not as distractable as she was when she was younger. I am just trying keep in mind, any behaviour I don't like, must not work for her on some level. She is so lucky she is adorable!


----------



## IrisBramble

Hope everyone is well i have been sick all week with a sinus infection that caused a migraine and im still feeling sick today haven't been able to work at all Hubby was away all week and Rosie has just been a love shes so sweet, most of the time lol shes biting my kids socks again, now that it is cold he wears socks more and she spends all her time in the morning before we leave for school and when he comes home trying to rip them off of him he tries to get her off but im afraid hes gonna fall one of these days im trying to get him to just take them off when he gets home but in the dead of winter that will be hard.

Aww poor Nahanni and Elsa i hope she gets better soon!! how was your night out?

JMME good luck on your move!!!


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Thank you for asking Dawn. I had a nice, relaxing, (without a dog), time. my friend and her family were just starting to get a cold that I am managing to fight off still. Knowing I have a weak immune system, my friend felt badly, but it is good to challenge it once in awhile. Elsa listened for my car coming back all night long, and I got quite the hero's welcome when I got home the next day, Lol. Reminded me of my daughter's dog, Odin. After she took him back, he would get so excited when I showed up. Everyone said I got the biggest, greeting of all from him <3
Nahanni, woke up a bit stiff today, but was using all fours shortly after. We will keep her on leash one more day. Good practice for her heat that should be coming any time soon.
Sorry you are feeling so unwell Dawn. Have you ever tried a Neti Pot for sinus troubles? Nasal flushing does wonders for me when it comes to fighting of sinus colds. Rosie must think the whole sock thing is a game. Elsa has tried to grab my slippers when they are on my feet a few times, but I do not approve. If they're off my feet she thinks they are free for the taking, so I still put them out of reach. Recently she has been grabbing my sleeve too. Not sure what's on her mind when she does that.


----------



## LynnC

Hello All - Hope everyone is doing well. We are having a beautiful Indian Summer weekend on the east coast. We're down the beach house having a birthday bash. My sons birthday is today, my new daughter-in-laws in Monday and my other daughter-in-laws in the 24th! And of course Luna's is the 29th!!! Dogs are having a ball and it s**ks because the dogs can go on the beach now but I can't let Luna loose because we're not sure if she's finished with her heat   So we're not even taking her there because it will just be torture for her. I'll try and get pics of all the pups (easier said than done).

Kathleen - I hope you're doing Ok with these storms . The news makes it look pretty horrific and they're saying today is supposed to be really bad. Please stay safe. I'm sorry about Elsa and Nahanni though I'm glad Nahanni is doing better today. I guess Elsa is really a little bully . She'll get better, she's still a puppy herself.

Dawn - I hope you feel better soon. I second the Neti pot, works wonders for me. Rosie's a little stinker with socks!! Luna will go for them if they're laying on the floor but not when they're on our feet! Little stinker!

Jenny - Congratulation with getting your MSN. I'm sure the move will be a challenge but it will probably be nice to be close to family. I don't envy you with that car ride though . As usual the pups look great, and your hubby's a cutie too .

Have a wonderful weekend everyone.


----------



## wdadswell

HI everyone! Sorry Kathleen, we are having an Indian summer here too. Hope you and your family aren't affected too badly by the storms. Is this the after math of Matthew still? Bodie does some of the things Elsa does too. He's bad for doing that sideways body slam. Mostly with me. My last Golden did it too. He did outgrow it though. Just rambunctious, I think. If Bodie objects to something, I'm asking him to do, will give a half jump at me with an open mouth. Not to bite, or grab, it just comes at you. So glad Nahanni is better today.
Elsa looks so sweet in those pics!

Jenny, I don't envy you that long move either, but as Lynn said, I'm sure it will be great to be close to family. Love the pic of all your boys!

Dawn, I hope you are feeling better! A migraine is no fun! Hopefully, Rosie will grow out of her sock fetish! Nala used to love socks too. She outgrew it, by the time she was 2.

Lynn that's too bad about the beach for Luna. Wish your son a Happy Birthday from me. I will remember that, as its Bodie's Birthday today!


----------



## LynnC

Awe thanks Wendy I'll let my son know. HAPPY BIRTHDAY BODIE    !!! What a handsome picture. Hope you're having a great day!! A big birthday hug from Luna (after all she is in heat  ).


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Happy Birthday Bodie! Such a sweet face. And poor Luna being denied the beach time when the weather is so nice for it. The storms, which were actually the remnants of a Asian typhoon called Songda, didn't turn out so bad. We went storm watching one day, and then back to the beach again today to see if anything cool washed up. There was one death, from the second storm, a 15 year old had a tree fall on him. Nothing like the losses suffered from Matthew. The last storm just happen to go across Vancouver Island between any major towns or communities, and just south of where we live, Texada island. 
Nahanni seems fully recovered today. Elsa's birthday is the 18th, 2 more days


----------



## JMME

Elsa Cholla’s Mom, we live close to the west coast. I’m not sure if you are familiar with Washington State, but we are up North, pretty close to Everett. Sorry to hear about Nahanni. I’m glad she seems to be doing better! Elsa definitely has the cute thing going for her . They predicted big storms in Washington too, so I had friends buying generators and supplies in preparation and it ended up being some rain and a mild wind storm. Looking forward to Elsa’s birthday picture 

Dawn, I’m sorry you weren’t feeling well this week! Migraines are awful. Hopefully you are on the mend now. I agree that the socks are probably a fun game for her. Ripley has a thing for gloves – he thinks they are toys and wants to nibble on our hands when we wear them, so we have to be firm with him about that every winter. 

Wow! So many birthdays so close together! That sounds hectic and fun. That’s too bad about Luna missing out on beach time. How long does a heat cycle usually last before it’s safe to take them in public again? And thank you! I love the drive, but I’d definitely prefer to avoid it in the middle of winter haha. And I’m just hoping that Jasper handles it well. 

Happy Birthday Bodie!!! I hope he had a great day! He has grown into such a handsome boy!!


----------



## Tiny R Astar

Hi All,
I am glad Nahanni is improving, Hopefully Elsa will become better with age. Hope no one was effected by those terrible storms.
Also hope you are having a better week Dawn. 
Happy birthday to Bodie, he is such a handsome young man, can't understand where that year went!! 
I know I have not been around lately but I have really enjoyed sharing this first year with you all and appreciate all the tips and shared experiences. Albie is 1 today so we have been looking back over his photos. Can't believe how small he was at Christmas when he first came home.
He has been a bit quiet and low for a few weeks, probably missing our son, who started at Uni three weeks ago. A couple of his friends come round to visit a few times a week. Albie loves going for a walk with them but is always wandering around the house afterwards especially our sons room. However he has been livlier this week so hopefully getting used to the quieter household. 
Have a lovely week everyone. 
Anne


----------



## wdadswell

Awww!! Happy Birthday Albie!! Hope he had a great day!! Great picture of Albie and his buddies! I can't believe where this year went as well. So glad, I took a lot of pictures at every stage and remembered some video too. Elsa is next. I want to wish Tiffany's, Duke a belated Birthday as well. He's 4 days older than Bodie.


----------



## IrisBramble

Wow lots of birthdays 

thanks for the well wishes my headache finally went away i have an appt with a ENT next week.

Happy Birthday to Bodie and Albie 

Lynn- Happy birthday to all you kids lots of Oct birthdays. i cannot believe our girls will be a year old next weekend time flew so fast. 

Rosie still attacks socks i have been trying to teach her not to do that, but she picks on his socks because he is the lowest on the pole here besides her so she thinks she can get away with it, im still working on it she likes pant legs and shirt sleeves apparently too. 

Hope all is well


----------



## LynnC

Happy belated birthday Albie !! Hope you had a great day and you look wonderful in the photo with your friends . Anne my dogs always got depressed when my boys went back to college after being home. They would mope around for a few days . Sweet Albie .

Happy Birthday Elsa  !! I hope you have a wonderful day. Glad the storms weren't as bad as predicted though thats terrible about the death. Hopefully Nahanni is back to her usual self.

Dawn - glad you're feeling better. Maybe your son can work on "leave it" with Rosie. Load his pockets with treats and whenever she goes for his socks have him tell her leave it and reward her when she does. Maybe she'll respect your son a bit more ??? Never-ending training .

So no judgement please but we took Luna to the beach on Sunday after all. It was such a beautiful day and my sons were going with their dogs we felt terrible. We went to a smaller fenced in beach on the bayside where we could keep them confined. My husband kept guard on the lookout for other dogs. They had such a blast and no other dogs showed up . Here's a few pics.

Enjoy the rest of the week all. XOXO


----------



## IrisBramble

Lynn so cute!!! they still look so much alike 

im glad Nahanni is feeling better

Rosie is my BFF now that hubby went away for a few days on business 

Kind of gross question but how many times a day do your dogs poop? Rosie only goes 2 times is that normal?

1st pic is of of Rosie sleeping on her couch that face i love it

2nd pic is her way of letting me know she wants some pets 

3rd pic is her snuggles with me


----------



## LynnC

Great pictures Dawn. It is scary how much Rosie & Luna look alike   

To answer your question: 2X a day, like clockwork. After breakfast & after dinner.


----------



## Tiny R Astar

Hi Lynn and Dawn
The girls certainly still look like twins and so gorgeous too. 
Thanks for the reassurance Lynn. Albie is a lot happier this week. John is coming home for the my birthday ( same day as the girls but I am obviously a lot older than 1 !) so we are looking forward to that. 
Have a healthy and happy week everyone.
Anne.


----------



## IrisBramble

Thanks Lynn thats Rosie too so glad thats normal lol 

Anne have a wonderful Birthday

have a great week everyone


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Happy first year Albie! Love the cosy 3 pups picture Anne, and Happy Birthday. Beautiful pictures of Luna enjoying beach time. And Rosie looks so cute. Elsa picks at food, so she will often just go once a day, but I think 2 mostly. Once on the run or walk and once at home. Since we still have a puppy, and things get rained on, a lot, hard to tell, whose is whose. 
Sorry I wasn't on sooner, but I haven't been getting my email notices that the thread was active like before. I did a Face Book thing for Elsa's birthday. So here is some belated pictures from her birthday, doing the things she loves most.


----------



## IrisBramble

Aww pretty birthday girl 

i stopped at a new pet place near me that has a pet bakery and i ordered Rosie's "cake" lol and they have a self wash so she got a much needed wash. 

i just ordered her neck bandanna that says birthday girl on it and a new collar 

this week i will shop for a few toys, new bed and possibly a mat for her bowls

she turns 1 sat


----------



## LynnC

Hello All. Hope everyone had a great weekend. It was rainy here Saturday but cleared up today. We took Luna away with us for the weekend. We went to the Berkshires and stayed in a pet friendly B&B. Luna was such a good girl. They even supplied a crate for us and she never complained or barked! It was so cold last night some towns near us saw snow  !! I'm definitely not ready for snow!
Love the pictures of sweet Elsa & Nahanni. Love the ones of her looking out the window . Luna is just starting to sit up and look out the window. Elsa looks like such a big girl, definitely doesn't look like a puppy!!! She filled out beautifully and I love her coloring. 

Dawn - you're too funny ordering a cake for Rosie . I'm sure she'll love it and her gifts too. I'll probably just get Luna a new toy. 

Have a great week everyone & stay warm & well. XOXO


----------



## IrisBramble

Lynn sounds like fun we have been the Berkshires a few times we love it.

I was at the vet picking up Rosies Heartworm and flea meds and i saw a white golden and told the lady i have one too i went back to checking out and i listened to her talk to another person about where she got her and its the same place we got the girls, and i asked her who the parents were and she said the same mom and dad as our girls her girl is 1 year older then ours small world, she looked like the dad.


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

It's nice you are going to spoil Rosie, Dawn. I might have, if I had thought it through. I was thinking on making the dogs a sweet potato pie, or something like that, but I forgot to get the ingredients on our main shopping trip. I have the same problem with buying cards or presents for people too. Still getting use to Island life and going over once a month. Truthfully though, we have spent so much money on the dogs this year, it's kind of mind blowing. Made the mistake of going through 5 crates, and Nahanni could use one size bigger than 36". Plus trying so many different harnesses, and leashes. Doing almost everything times 2 puppies in one year is a big expense. 
I did one treat for the dogs, we bought halibut and snapper off the boat, so I boiled up the fish heads, deboned it all and then cooked rice into it and have been supplementing the dog's diet with that mixture all week. Even the cat likes it.
Speaking of Padme, it took 6 months! but she is finally fitting in, wandering around the house, sitting on my lap, and the dogs leave her alone. So glad things worked themselves out by winter time.


----------



## IrisBramble

that must be hard with needing something real quick and not being able to get it

I wouldn't have got a cake if this new place hadn't popped up near me lol the nearest place was like 25 mins away 

her new collar and birthday bandanna came today friday i will go shopping for new bed and few toys for her. 

i hope all is well with everyone


----------



## LynnC

Dawn I just love how you're spoiling Rosie on her birthday . She's a lucky girl . Not exactly sure what we're doing for Luna yet. So after discussing it with our vet we decided to spay Luna on Thursday . I must admit I'm a bit apprehensive about it. The vet did reassure me that enough time went by and she'll be fine. At this point I think I just want to get it over with. I do feel a little bad that she'll be recovering on her birthday but I'll make it up to her. 
Kathleen I can't even imagine what it's like for you. I'm so forgetful I usually forget something even though I always take a list to the store. Lucky family, halibut & snapper   . Sounds wonderful to me, my favorites!!! I don't eat meat only fish so it's right up my alley!! Yay for Padma!!! Glad she finally came around. 
So I'm at my sons tonight because I watch Leah on Wednesdays. I usually don't bring Luna because she & Rex go at it ALL day, they don't have an off switch. I don't want her mom to think Im distracted with the dogs & that Leah has my full attention so I leave Luna (yes it has happened, I have called Luna Leah & Leah Luna  ) home with my husband. The other night when we got home from the Berkshires the house was cold so we built a fire. My husband just sent me this picture with the caption "it was quiet so I thought Luna was being good. I guess not!" Silly man!!!


----------



## Tiny R Astar

Hi All
Lynn I love that Photo of Luna. Guess she was helping clear the fireplace. 
Try not to worry too much about Lunas op and dont feel guilty. There will never be a perfect time to do it and having made the decision you do right to get it over with as soon as possible. Hope she makes a speedy recovery. You could go to the pet shop whilst she is at the vets and buy her a special birthday toy or blanket to snuggle while she recovers. Good Luck. Hope she still enjoys her birthday. 

Kathleen Elsa's colour seems to get richer as she grows, it is gorgeous. Bet you get some stunning photos with her amongst the autumn leaves.Love the birthday photos, looks like she had a great day.
Glad Padme has settled. Now you can have cosy nights around the fire with the two dogs and cat. Lovely.

Dawn I love your cake and present ideas. Rosie is a very lucky girl. Looking forward to seeing her birthday photos. Hope she has a lovely day. 
Chris bought Albie this chimpanzee toy for his birthday he absolutley loves it. Takes it all over the house and garden. But we have banned it at night after being woken at 3am with chimpanzee squawk!! Albie discovered that not only does it squeak but when he chews the head it makes very loud chimp noises.!!!!!! He has not bothered with his soft toys recently but this week he is back rumaging for them in his toy box.
It is half term here in the UK. Albie and I are enjoying lots of extra long walks and play time. It is very quiet with my son away at Uni but very relaxing after a few very very busy months. 

Thank you for the birthday wishes. I dont bother much with my own birthday but John is home ftom Uni for the first time this weekend so I am very very excited. Doing some baking beforehand as we have lots of family and friends coming to see him and hear his news.

A friend at work is trying to tempt me into looking at her friends golden pups when they are born mainly because they are due on the 29th. Soooo tempted but really dont have weeks at home or the money for a new pup right now. Think we will try find a second pup next Summer though so I am home for the summer break and have 6 weeks to help it settle in. John may be around until the end of September too so it would be an ideal time to introduce another puppy. Chris wants a Springer Spaniel but I picture a female golden. We shall see. But for now I am not going to go look at any newborn pups . It would be too tempting while I am still adjusting to our empty nest.

Have a great week and hope the birthday girls enjoy Saturday.


----------



## IrisBramble

Thats too funny that he squeaks it at night i too would ban it lol 

Luna looks so funny i love that pic

Rosie ate a stick of butter Sunday night ugh my husband insists on stick butter i buy the tubs but he likes the stick so he had it out to butter a piece of bread and it was still on its wrapper, my kid went to do the same thing and the butter dropped and she ate it. i didn't feed her much at dinner because of it, and at 1130pm that night she threw up and it was the most god awful smell so at 1130 at night im cleaning up puke and it was gross because of the smell ugh so far in the past month shes ate cardboard, paper, plastic and tried to eat a dryer sheet.

i hope everyone has a good week.


----------



## LynnC

Well this morning we drop Luna off for her spaying    . My husband is going to bring her, I don't want to see her sad face looking back when we leave her. I'm sure she'll be fine and just want it over at this point. 
Thanks Anne for your pep talk. I think I will do exactly what you said and go birthday shopping today. But no chimpanzees for Luna! That's too funny, I would have been scared to death! Hope you have a wonderful birthday weekend and enjoy your son's homecoming. I know exactly where you are I was VERY depressed when my youngest son went away to college. My nest was too empty. Funny thing is that's when we got our second golden Cosmo. My advice is DON'T go look at those puppies if you're not ready to get one. I had no plans of getting a puppy either. My friend had lost her 6YO golden to cancer and I was "helping" her find a new puppy. I went to look at some puppies with her and we BOTH ended up with puppies. I do think it was meant to be because Cosmo was my heart dog but if you're not ready now don't do it!!!
Dawn - Sorry Rosie is being such a rascal . There are times when Luna is always up to something. I'll take one thing away from her and she goes "hunting" for something else!! Speaking of Cosmo, he just LOVED butter! He would get a stick in one lick. Thank goodness he never threw it up, probably built up a tolerance for it . Its a small world, too funny about that other golden from Icewind. It must have been a male if it look like Falcor. My husband was in love with Falcor, he was a beautiful dog!
Have a great day everyone. I'll keep you posted with Luna's recovery. XOXO


----------



## IrisBramble

Lynn how did Luna do? much hugs for her and you!!! the other golden was a female she had the boxy head shape.

Rosie is biting her own nails is this normal? 

i have to stop in at the pet store and get her a new bed and a few toys and shes all set for her 1st birthday sat!!!!


----------



## LynnC

Thanks Dawn she's ok . She hasn't moved much since she came home. Ate just a few pieces of chicken from my hand. Hasn't drank any water. I assume she had IV fluids at the hospital so I'm not too worried Just feel so bad for her, she's such a sweetheart I took Anne's advice and went shopping for her during her surgery. I got her a few toys, a new collar & a elk horn. Hope she's better tomorrow. My dogs never bit their nails. I think when they chew at their paws it could be allergies??? Maybe keep an eye on her. 
Have a good night 
Here's my poor baby tonight


----------



## Tiny R Astar

Oww Luna Give her a gentle hug from me Lynn she looks so sad. Hopefully she feels better today, she was probably still groggy from the anaesthetic. Think they are like young children though and bounce back pretty quickly. Glad you enjoyed your shopping trip. I am sure she will love her birthday presents.

Thanks for sharing your empty nest experiences Lynn. I have felt lost this week while on holiday. Work has been very busy so I havent had much time to brood until now. I am not going to risk visiting the pups as it really is not the right time to get one and I would be tempted at the best if times. Cosmo sounds pretty special it was obviously meant to be. 

Dawn , our old dog sometimes nibbled at and licked his paws but don't know of any dogs chewing their nails. Wonder why she is doing that? Hope she hadn't been sick again hopefully she wont try butter again after the unpleasant after effects.

Setting off to collect John in a few hours. Hope Albie does ok it is a 7 hour round trip. Can't wait to see John and Albies reunion. Sounds like there are a lot of students coming to meet Albie when we get there this evening. John has obviously been sharing stories and pictures. 

John has always joked that he planned to teach Albie to fetch slippers( even though he doesn't wear them) after watching a video of a golden doing this, so we have bought him a pair of really bright star covered slippers as a joke ( doing astro physics at uni) and my husband has trained Albie to fetch and drop them by the front door, so hopefully we can suprise John this evening with Albie' s new trick. 

Have a lovely weekend all. Oh and happy halloween to anyone celebrating it.


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Hi everyone! Just lost my whole post, so here is the abbreviated version.
((Hugs)) Luna and Lynn. Soon enough you'll be wishing she stayed dopey a few days longer, as she bounces back and wants to over do things. Love that picture of Luna having gotten into the ashes. Elsa loves chewing on charcoal. Has since she was a pup on the road.
I love the plan Anne. I hope Albie pulls it off. I had a post on why I never got empty nest syndrome, but lost it, oh well.
It's was probably a good thing Rosie threw up that butter, but yuck for you Dawn. I have been lucky, Elsa has not managed to score food off the counter. But she still likes my pot holders, if one is left close to the edge. I need to make new ones soon!
My big Elsa news is, I finally got her weighed at the vet's office. She is a whopping 80.1 lbs!!! She's officially a Big dog. I had planned on having a smaller dog this time around, and was looking for a Standard American Eskimo. My love for big dogs out weighed my common sense I guess. Don't go look at those puppies Anne!
That said, I do love her and between exercising her and working on the house, my Fibro is much better. 
Elsa would look awesome with fall colours, but that is not what the west coast is known for. We've had 4 days the sun came out in the last month. I got one colourful picture, but Elsa was not in it. So instead here is some pics of what a big dog does for fun on stormy fall days here...


----------



## wdadswell

My goodness!! Can't believe I missed so much!! Lynn, I hope Luna feels better today. Give her a hug and kiss from me too. Love the pic, from the fireplace!

Anne-safe trip picking up your son. I'm sure Albie has missed him and it will be a wonderful reunion! Hope the slipper trick works. I got Bodie, when my daughter left last year and having a busy pup, helped me get through it.

Kathleen, love the beach pics of Elsa! She looks amazing!! She has been a big girl at all stages, hasn't she? Glad your fibro is better. Dogs are great therapy, in so many ways.

Dawn, that's good Rosie threw that stick of butter up. My daughter's dog will chew on his back feet a little bit, especially, after he's been to the groomers. We could always tell, when a nail was cut too short.

I have been lax with Bodie's training this summer. I've mostly let the dog walkers walk the dogs and I just take them to the park. Trying to get Bodie to walk nicely, has been a nightmare! My poor shoulder! Finally, went out and bought a halti. Thank goodness, he doesn't mind it, but what a difference! I can actually have a loose leash now. I will be off work in another month for the winter, so we'll be doing a lot of training.

Have a happy Birthday Rosie and Luna!! Have a great weekend all!


----------



## Baileysmommydog

Hello to everyone. Those certainly are some beautiful looking goldens. Wow! They are all growing up. Lexi had her first BD yesterday. Can't believe she is 1 already. I didn't get any photos. She doesn't like having her picture taken. 

Wadswell the halt worked like a charm for Lexi. I hope yours provides as much for you. My right arm is still sore and it wasn't nice to have my arms black and blue from all the mouthing she was doing. With all the bush bunnies around here it wasn't fun walking her. She'd be on high alert for rabbits. I'd be mad cause she was acting like an ass, jumping up, pulling, charging and mouthing. She was no fun to walk. I have to say she is fun now to walk and walking is actually pleasurable. I've also started walking shayla with Lexi in the morning. It's been going well. 
It took a long time to get them calm enough to walk together and I'm so proud. 

Happy birthday to all the October goldens

Have a great weekend. 
Donna


----------



## wdadswell

Happy Birthday Lexi!!! Donna, I found walking the two together, the hardest part! Didn't help that Bodie wasn't allowed to walk from 4 1/2 months till he was 6 months old. I worked so hard to get them to walk together nicely, after that. Just kicking myself, that I slacked off, the last couple months. I would have dread coming to my house, if I had been a dog walker!! Bodie's got to be, at least 70lbs and the Easy Walk harness wasn't easy!! Love the halti!! Definite game changer!
Wendy


----------



## LynnC

Hello all. HAPPY BIRTHDAY SISSY ROSIE    !!! A big hug & kiss from sissy Luna. Hope you had a wonderful birthday . 

Happy Belated Birthday Lexi  !!! I hope you had a great birthday also . Donna I'm glad you got some relief from the halti and are able to walk the girls again. I can't imagine it being much fun with your arms all bruised . Hopefully that's all behind you now . 

Wendy - what a beautiful picture of Bodie. His face is so expressive and I love his coloring . I'm glad the halti worked for you too. I used it for my Cosmo and it worked miracles!! I'm trying to avoid it with Luna but we may need to use it also. 

Kathleen - as usual love the pictures of Elsa. She sure does love the water & her sticks (although that looks like a log) . I'm glad your fibro is doing better, hopefully you'll continue on a good path . 

Happy Birthday Anne  - I hope you're having a wonderful day and have a year filled with much happiness. I hope you had a safe trip picking up your son and are enjoying his time home. Did he love Albies new trick & the slippers??? What a fun idea. Enjoy . 

Luna had a low keyed birthday because she's still recovering. We gave her an elk horn and she's enjoying it and it's keeping her quiet & still. She's not doing too well at night with the e-collar. She does a lot of whining and doesn't seem to relax. I don't keep the collar on her during the day because I've been watching her like a hawk!!! Otherwise she seems to be doing Ok. We just need this time to pass so she can heal & recover. 

Heres her birthday picture . Enjoy the rest of the weekend everyone. XOXO


----------



## IrisBramble

OMG Lynn Luna is just precious!!!!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY FROM SISSY ROSIE

we had a good day she got her new bed and new toys and got to eat half her cake

Here's a few pics from yesterday

Happy belated birthday Lexi!!!

Elsa is looking pretty again in the water

Happy Birthday Anne

once again Bodie is looking so handsome he has the best looking face.


----------



## LynnC

Dawn - Rosie is so much like Luna its scary. I laughed so hard when I saw the last picture of her sticking her tongue out because I have a picture exactly like it. Here it is ............


----------



## IrisBramble

OMG Lynn that is so scary how much they are alike lol thats too cute

yesterday we rescued a kitten out of my in-laws engine so we have the cat in the hall in a crate we bottle feed it every 4 hours or so but we are not keeping it my sons allergic and has asthma and so do i, plus Rosie doesn't like it. i feel bad its prob only 4 weeks old

im waiting to hear from my sister to see if her in-laws want it(my mom and my in-laws turned it down and my sister has 4 cats and cannot take on anymore) if not, im taking it to my local no kill rescue im sure they will fine it a good home its orange and white with blue eyes.


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Happy Birthday Rosie and Luna! Love all the pictures. Such sweet girls. Kind of feel bad i didn't do some kind of cake for Elsa, Lol. Awe, poor kitty Dawn, good luck finding it the right safe place. 
Happy B-day Lexi, and what a cute picture of Bodie with his ball. 
Donna, Elsa use to be shy about pictures, but I take so many, now she watches me and actually is stopping to pose, Lol. Elsa has funny attitudes. her recent game has been to refuse to go out or come in for my husband, she wants ME to do it. 
She managed Halloween very well, and wanted out a lot these last couple of evenings because she could here extra sounds, but then would come right to the door as soon as fire crackers went off. She wasn't being a scaredy cat like before, just cautious, and would want back out again half an hour later. I hope everyone else's pups did well for the Halloween nights. A local dog went missing for a day and a half, poor thing. Half the town was watching out for her and she was finally found, well out of town this morning. Got to love having an active, local, FB message board.
Did anyone do dog costumes?? We didn't but look forward to pics if you did!


----------



## Amystelter

Happy belated birthday to all the October pups who are pups no more. Love all the pics! My three have all come down with kennel cough and we are just now getting back to norm. 

We did great for trick or treat. I thought they'd be crazy barking but they were good. I had about 70 kids, I always get a kick out of the costumes. Mine just had Harley scarfs that lasted a whole of 2 minutes once they were out the door. That's ok, it's their Halloween toy now


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## IrisBramble

Im glad your pups are feeling better Amy

Glad Elsa did well with Halloween 

we bought Rosie a white lions mane since we were taking her with us trick or treating with my son she did wonderful everyone loved her i have some pics i will upload tomorrow, it stayed on for about an hour then it kept falling off so we gave up lol next year i wanna buy her something more involved 

we found a safe and loving home for kitty she left tonight!!!!


----------



## IrisBramble

here is a pic of my kid and Rosie before we went out trick or treating ****please mind the floor its under construction****


----------



## Amystelter

IrisBramble said:


> here is a pic of my kid and Rosie before we went out trick or treating ****please mind the floor its under construction****


That is soooo adorable Wasn't sure they had them in white. Will dress Lucy next year


----------



## IrisBramble

i got it from amazon its a bit weird you have to hide cord that tightens it and the orange lining on the inside but its cute. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01LPRR4LY/ref=twister_B01KQ3WFR6?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

i wasn't sure either but the golden one i ordered before it didn't fit her so i sent it back and reordered this one and the company had white, golden and i think reddish 

next year is the Triceratops head https://www.amazon.com/dp/B007IVVEC...olid=3B5R1T7N902E7&coliid=I6GQ3LAZQQY5R&psc=1


----------



## Tiny R Astar

Hi All
Lovely to see all the pictures The young goldens really are a great looking bunch.

Belated birthdsy wishes to Lexi. Glad the halti works for you both Wendy and Donna. My aunt once broke her ankle when her labrador pulled her over chasing a sqirrel. 
Lovely to see the picture of Bodie still so handsome.
Sounds like the girls had a good birthday, I adore those lip licking pictures.
Hope Luna is getting better Lynn. 
So glad your dogs are better Amy that myst have been an awful experience. 
Sounds like everyone had a great Halloween. We had bonfire night last night. Our last dog Ranger hated fireworks and spent every 5th of November shivering and crying. Albie was so chilled. He asked to go out and went into the garden and sat watching the neighbours firework display. 

Hope you find a home for your kitten soon Dawn. Poor little thing, so good of you to rescue it.
I had a fantadtic birthday weekend thank you all. John is obviously really loving university so I am a lot happier even though I miss him.
Albie managed his slipper trick and John laughed and praised him so much Albie just kept bringing him the slippers and throughout the whole weekend. Bless.
Have a good week all.


----------



## Tiny R Astar

Just a photo from our walk today. Shows how long Albie has become. MY husband is just about 6ft tall.


----------



## mhampton

*Morgan's first birthday - Halloween 2016!*

Morgan turned one last Monday on Halloween! She had a great day celebrating! She weighs 65 lbs.


----------



## LynnC

Hello all. Hope everyone had a good week and weekend. I've had a very hectic week. Between Luna still recovering from her spay, watching Leah on Wednesday, needing to get some work in and my mother-in-law was hospitalized this week . She was admitted for possible pneumonia and cardiac arrest. She is 88 and in declining health. She had a stroke 10 years ago and is partially paralyzed. My husband has 2 brothers, 1 lives in Illinois and the other lives upstate NY about 5 hours away. So of course everything is on us. I truly feel honored to have her so close to us. My sons have NEVER been with a babysitter, their nonna was always there for them. Now it's our turn to be there for her. She is home (her facility) now but not out of the woods. When we realized they weren't doing much for her in the hospital we just wanted to get her home. Hospitals are not good places to be unless absolutely necessary. Luna has been challenging also. She is feeling great but doesn't get her sutures out till Thursday. It's been really hard trying to keep her calm. This afternoon she came up to me like she wanted to snuggle then started biting my hands and arms like when she was a puppy. I think she's just very frustrated. Oh boy, deep breath  

Glad our pups did well with Halloween . We live in the woods so didn't get even 1 trick-or-treater. Dawn, your son and Rosie are adorable. Glad you found a home for kitty . 

Anne - glad you had a good birthday weekend and enjoyed your sons visit home. Glad your sons doing well and enjoying school . Love the pic of Albie and your husband. He sure is a big boy, adorable . 

Happy belated birthday Morgan . Love the pics, she's a cutie. Luna weighs 62lbs. 

Have a good week everyone. XOXO


----------



## IrisBramble

Happy Nov everyone 

Albie is really turning into a gorgeous golden boy!!!

Happy birthday to Morgan what a cutie

Lynn Rosie loses her manners like that now and again lol she still tries to bite her brothers pants and shirts and has to be reminded thats not right lol

my birthday was last Tuesday and it was nice i got flowers from the boys im hard to buy for so hubby just tells me to go and get what i want lol, my mom got me a cake from my favorite place.

dealing a with stomach bug thingy not feeling that great hubby went to FL today for 4 days so im kinda hanging in here alone this week. 

have a great week everyone


----------



## LynnC

Happy belated Birthday Dawn   . Hope you feel better soon!!


----------



## mhampton

Thanks all for Morgan birthday wishes. She had her spay last Friday and is as peppy as ever now 4 days of recovery. Her sutures dissolve so no need to go back but am worried that she will start to lick the areas where the hair was shaved. Any suggestions?

Morgan weighs 66 lbs.


----------



## LynnC

Luna was spayed 12 days ago. She doesn't have dissolvable sutures so they will come out Thursday. The vet asked me to keep her calm (hahaha) until then and not to let her lick her incision. I got her an inflatable donut that goes around her neck. It's much better than a e-collar and she can't reach her incision with it on. I'm very surprised that she actually tolerates is so well.

Here's a pic of her with it on her birthday.


----------



## IrisBramble

Love it, she looks so cute Rosie hated the E-collar so i took a chance and kept it off and she did so well not picking at it, i was surprised she took very good care of it. thanks for the birthday wishes

i have been super busy this week working our business alone and working my sub job taking care of the house, my kid and Rosie im dead at the end of the night but Rosie has been so good and polite and great company for me. 

I hope everyone has a good week were off from the school the next 2 days for teacher conventions so we have a nice long wekeend.


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Hello everyone, I celebrated my birthday yesterday. Took a nice walk to a new beach we had not been to before. Although it was still damp and gloomy, we had an unusual heat wave, (called a Pineapple Express in these parts), so it was 17 degrees out. 
Happy birthday fellow Scorpio, Dawn  Loved the mane on Rosie, she looked like an American Eskimo, Lol. So glad the kitty has a home Dawn. 
Happy belated birthday Morgan. She is a beautiful dog.
Albie looks quite handsome, standing tall.
Kennel cough, coughing sounds scary, my parent's dog got it once. 
Sorry to hear about your MIL Lynn. Elsa had the dissolving sutures, and even with having a bit of allergic reaction to them, she never felt the need to lick, she was really good. The collar looks much more comfortable and cuter than a cone, I will keep that in mind for the future. Someone mentioned Elsa with fall colour, so here is a pic where indeed she is the colour of fallen maple leaves. She really got a lot of enjoyment out of this piece of driftwood that looked like a piece of large antler. She carried that for over half an hour.


----------



## IrisBramble

Wow what a big antler, how cute!!!!!!! Is that Nahanni i see in the background? she looks so big now and pretty do you have recent pics of her? or did i miss you posting some? Happy birthday to you too my fellow Scorpio

Lynn im sorry to hear about your MIL

Rosie is very upset she voted for her purple star thing toy for president and it didn't win lol here is a cute pic of her on election night while i was watching CNN


----------



## LynnC

Hello All - Hope everyone had a good week. Our week was better than last. MIL is back home to her facility and seems a bit better. Sorry for the meltdown  . Luna got her sutures out Thursday Yay and is FULL of energy!! My husband already took her for a long walk this AM and she's still doing zoomies in the house. Looks like a beautiful weekend here, enjoy everyone. XOXO

HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY KATHLEEN  . Love the pictures of Elsa and Nahanni. Thats a real treasure Elsa found  too cute.

As usual sissy Rosie is adorable . Hopefully she won't be out demonstrating next (hahaha) .


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Here is an updated picture of the Little Bug, as I call her, Nahanni. She was 46 lbs the last time I weighed her, which was a couple of weeks ago, for her 7 mth B-day. Elsa has gone back to chewing up stuffies. The constant rain is keeping us cooped up in the house, except for one daily run, rain, or nearly raining. Haven't seen much sun in a long while. As much as Elsa loves water, she has come to expect being dried off when we get home. The humidity levels are so high, it is hard to get anything dry quickly. For the first time, Elsa is actually getting a doggie smell to her. Not looking forward to wrestling an 80 lbs dog in the tub! Maybe I will try to take pictures, when I get my resolve to do it, in motion. I know she loves water, and baths when she was little, but I haven't had to bath her in a very long time.


----------



## IrisBramble

Nahanni is just beautiful!!!! love those are eyes what color are they i cant see the screen very well lol 

Lynn glad to hear your MIL is better. Glad to hear Luna is back to her old self again. Rosie should take lessons from Luna, shes so lazy always on the couch sleeping except for late night when she wants to play lol she is still biting my kids pants, shirts and socks.

Rosie can now wedge her nose in my trash drawer and open it. i had a new kitchen installed in summer 2015 and i had a cabinet installed that pulls out and i have 2 tall trashcans in there one for trash and one for recycle and that little bugger now can open it so now shes barred from the kitchen/bathroom/hall area since she now can open it so yeah any ideas on what i can buy to keep it closed like baby proof it????


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Nahanni is bi-eyed, one brown, one blue. Dawn, I have no suggestions on the trash drawer issue, but I am sure there is baby proof options out there. The dogs go nuts here at night quite often now they're not puppies anymore. The hour long afternoon run tires them out for way less time than it use to. Their latest game is Nahanni baiting Elsa into chasing her around the house, and then Nahanni squeezes herself under the bed, with just her face sticking out, teasing Elsa. Elsa has also taken up sitting on Nahanni during wrestling matches now, until Nahanni squeaks at her, and then we call Elsa off her.
Elsa is definitely a big dog in every way now, including temperament. She often asks to go out and then she runs to the end of the fence and gives a couple of big dog barks, to announce herself, and looks around to see if anyone is watching. It's cute as long as she doesn't want to start barking longer. She will also respond to a bark message spreading through town if she's outside now. She also has something against the rock doves who drop in to see what's under the bird feeder too. Working on stopping her from jumping up at the sliding door to bark at them, but they fly off so readily, she's getting more of a reward from making them fly, than from listening to me. 
Hope everyone else is just busy and all is well in your worlds


----------



## wdadswell

Hi all!!
Hope everyone is doing well. Lynn so glad your Mother in law is doing better and Luna is back to herself! Rosie looks so sweet Dawn. Like Kathleen mentioned, I'm sure there are baby proof, drawer closers for your garbage cupboard. I take the easy way out and just keep my garbage container in the bathroom and close the door. 

I've actually started letting Bodie have free reign of the main floor, while I'm at work, as the poor kitchen started looking like a renovation site, with all the chewed drywall. What a difference! Now that he can sleep in the same room as Nala, he is happy. No more destruction, thank goodness! 

Kathleen, I love Nahanni's face! What a beautiful thick coat she has too. Bodie doesn't try to sit on Nala, just gives her the right hook and still barks at her to play. He's getting a lot better-either that or Nala has just had enough. Bodie's bark is extremely loud, in my quiet neighbourhood. My last Golden, was a nuisance barker and I sure don't want that again!

I have a few days of work left and will be off until March. After working 6-7 days a week all year, so looking forward to just hanging out with the dogs and working on the house.
Have a great weekend!


----------



## LynnC

Hello all. Hope everyone is having a great weekend. The weather is a bit wild. Today was beautiful and tonight we're supposed to get snow showers!! At least we're not getting the bad weather that hit in the north. Luna is back to her usual self. I tried something different this week. She went for a "pack walk". There's a dog kennel that walks about 12-15 dogs at a time between 2 people for about 3-4 miles in the next town around a lake. They said Luna did great and got very much in the groove of it. I think it's something I'm going to add to her schedule at least 1X maybe 2X a week. It's definitely more excercise than I do with her. 

Kathleen - Nahanni is just beautiful . She looks so mature. I love her tongue hanging out . Poor stuffies!! Elsa is taking out her frustrations with them. How did the bath go? Too bad you don't have one of those pet stores with the wash your own station! I'm going tomorrow with Luna. 

Wendy - love the picture of Bodie  and his tongue too (I have a thing for tongues I guess hehe). That's great your giving him more freedom. Luna is still in her crate at night & when we're not home. She still gets into too many things! That's great they're no longer destructive!

Dawn - I have no other ideas for the trash. Poor Rosie she's going to be in lockdown if she keeps at this pace . 

Thanks for my MILs well wishes . She's doing a bit better each day. Enjoy the rest of the weekend everyone. XOXO


----------



## IrisBramble

I hope everyone is doing well.

We have had some crazy weather the past few days, its been super, super windy and super cold. Rosies been so hard to walk because she chases all the flying leaves lol 

I got her X-mas PJ's for pictures by the tree on christmas eve and a ugly X-mas sweater for our family party, she hates me for putting it on her to take pics i will try and post them this week.

Kathleen-- Bi-eyed is so awesome she so pretty. Rosie finally killed that purple star stuffie in the above picture about a week ago she had it since her birthday in oct, so i feel ya on the stuffie thing lol we had new place near us open that offers a self wash it was a bit of work but i love doing it on my own when i can, she needs to go again, shes stating to smell but shes going to the groomers next week, she needs a nail trim, hair trim, and bath. 

Wendy-- Bodie is very handsome!!!

Lynn-- the weather here is crazy we didnt get snow but its very cold and windy. im gonna visit a baby store over the holiday and see what baby proofing things they have that might work for the trash drawer lol

Now shes into eating corners of boxes i try my hardest to keep it away from her but we own our business and we have products and supplies coming in and products going out all week long ugh if i leave it on the floor for awhile while i go tend to something else real quick she gets into it, and i dont always have counter space to put it on at that very moment shes smart and quick

example: i got a box of picture envelopes in and a sample of the envelope is on the side of the box it sat for days no issues, one morning last week i went into the shower in the morning came out and caught her licking her lips right by the box, i look and has ate a entire corner off of it and im like really??


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

I guess no matter how grown up our one year olds are, it really is going to take until they're 2 to grow up. Yesterday we had a rare, fairly sunny day. We took the dogs to what has become our usual walk, Blubber Bay. It just happened that the bay was full of resting stellar seal lions, floating around in clumps. Not something we had seen before, in that spot. They were far enough out, they we weren't too worried, (the stellar sea lions are huge and could easily kill a dog if they felt threatened OR playful, and especially in mating season), but we decided to take the old road around the bay rather than down to the beach. 
Then the ferry, that also happens to come into the bay, (on the other side), is departing, so the seals started moving out in groups to the open water. The first group was coming past us quite close to shore, so we leashed the dogs, which then noticed the moving group. I was trying to take picture and video, Elsa started going nuts, so after a few frustrating minutes, Dale, my husband offered to take her. While we were watching and I was video taping, Elsa chewed through her $30 English slip lead in less than a minute! We caught her, and at the same time another couple showed up walking along the same road/path. Then Elsa goes nuts all over again for a new reason and I had to fashion the handle of the lead into a slip lead, but with less than 2 feet to hang onto. I was so not impressed with her!
So instead of watching this seal phenomenon, we ended up having to take off back to the vehicle. Elsa started to calm down and act sucky with me. I think she knew she had messed up with me on that walk.
Here some picture to make the story clearer. The first one is of Elsa looking up the bank for Nahanni. True to her Northern roots, Nahanni has discovered that the birds drop salmon carcasses from the trees, so she goes hunts for them and then, brings back a jaw or some other part to bring along on the walk. Not sure if she's trying to adapt what Elsa does, to something she can relate to. She is also prone to wanting to roll in stuff much more than Elsa does. So far the salmon have been fairly fresh. Not looking forward to the day she finds something truly smelly. Elsa isn't interested in dead stuff much, with her focus on finding the best stick. 
As for why the seals were in the bay, we had a nasty wind storm blow up last night.
The ferry looks close in that one picture but I have a telephoto lens I was using. in the one with the sea lions swimming by, I didn't have the telephoto zoomed out, they were only about 30-40 feet away.
Lastly I included this in action picture of Elsa I though was pretty cool.


----------



## LynnC

Hello all. Just want to wish everyone celebrating a very Happy Thanksgiving. I was a bit surprised when both my sons said they wanted to come home for Thanksgiving. I am THRILLED to be spending Leah's first Thanksgiving with her . I already made sweet potatoes just for her . I told my husband this probably means we won't see them for Christmas. Truth is I'm happy to see them anytime, doesn't have to be a holiday. 

Kathleen - the pictures are great. It does seem like you live in a very special and beautiful place. I hope Elsa & Nahanni know how lucky they are . 

Dawn - boy are you organized. I'll start thinking about Christmas maybe next week. I'm sorry Rosie is giving you such a hard time. Did you try giving her marrow bones? It might keep her busy so she won't get into trouble (for a little bit anyway). 

Enjoy everyone. XOXO


----------



## IrisBramble

I may try that shes never been interested in bones before, just weird stuff lol 

Lynn-- thats great both your sons are coming for thanksgiving, i hope you all have a wonderful day!!! 

Kathleen-- wonderful pics looks like your pups have a great time living up there!!

i worked in retail many years ago and it always prepared me for the holidays so when i see something i get it, that way im not in the rush when the holiday pinch comes around. most of my shopping will be done in the next week or so since i hate shopping into dec since i hate stores this time of year, i do tend to shop a lot online though, and i dont go out on black friday. My kid wants a iPad so i will be on the look out for that, he will get that and a few other small things. Rosie will get stuff of course, the rest of my family gets gift cards as well as my kids teachers, my husband and i do not exchange since though out the year if we see something we want we get it so we dont really have things we want by the time christmas comes around and if we do its usually a joint gift. Kinda glad i have a small family lol 



HAPPY THANKSGIVING ALL


----------



## wdadswell

Happy Thanksgiving to all in the US!! Hope everyone enjoyed their day with family! 
Dawn, I don't know how I would have managed without marrow and knuckle bones. I buy them fresh and freeze them. I don't buy the smoked ones, they sell at the pet store. My guys will chew on them for days. I'm with you on the gift cards and online shopping. I did my Black Friday shopping today. Hate crowds!

Love the pics Kathleen!! It was just above freezing here today and Bodie took off after a duck, that was quacking in the creek, with a ball in his mouth! Of course, the duck had ample time to get away and I ended up with a soaking wet dog and no ball! Gotta work on that!!


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Yes, Happy Thanksgiving to the American members and their families  Happy your sons are coming home Lynn. Too bad Bodie lost his ball. Elsa is all about sticks on walks, so we never take a ball with us. In fact we have figured out, if Elsa has a stick, she doesn't try to run Nahanni off the road or trail, so we go to great lengths to find a stick so she is in her 'work' mode.
Dawn, we find keeping two young dogs out of trouble, especially in the evenings, does take some planning. We alternate peanut butter Kongs and raw marrow bones in the evenings to keep them busy. I am looking forward to them calming with age. 

Yes, island living is special. I lived here when I was 25 for a couple of years, and no matter where I went afterwards, I realized this place was home to me, so it is really nice to be back. Although the rain is challenging my resolve. I did at one time say I never wanted to spend another winter here again after my husband retired, but the exchange rate and rebuilding this house is hard on the finances, not enough to go south too, at this point. Plus we are going to Mexico in February for my oldest step daughter's wedding.

Today's score was a couple of deer antlers. Not sheds either. We found a carcass washed down a stream of a young buck that had died last week. It was mostly at the bones stage so we went back with a hack saw and removed the antlers. Elsa loved them right away, but Nahanni was spooked by the 'dead' smell I think. Odd, considering she hunts for salmon skeletons. But I have noticed, as I typed that, she got over it and is chewing an antler now, after watching Elsa from a distance all night, Lol.


----------



## IrisBramble

I hope everyone here in the US survived black friday i did all my shopping online which wasn't much my son is 10.5 and asked for one big thing (iPad) and a few small things so hes pretty much done, i got his iPad and case and now he just needs a few stocking stuffers (movies and things for his 3DS) i dont exchange with hubby but we both needed new laptops so we got those online as well both got good deals.

im gonna take everyone's advice on the marrow bones and such so far this week she hasn't really gotten in much trouble. she goes to the groomer today at 1:30 im happy her nails are too long and she needs a bath lol

heres a pic from thanksgiving hope you all enjoy your weekend!!!


----------



## JMME

I'm so sorry I haven't been on here in awhile! Happy late birthday to all of the October pups! Rosie and Luna look like they were spoiled . Elsa & Nahanni are both gorgeous! I can't believe how grown Nahanni is already too. Bodie is looking handsome and charming as usual . 

Happy late Thanksgiving to those in the US! Dawn, it sounds like you are going to have a very happy kid on Christmas morning . It's always a nice feeling to get most of your shopping done early!


----------



## Baileysmommydog

Greetings to everyone. Belated Birthday wishes to all the October pups. I haven't been here in so long. Lexi is 13 months today. Jeez, I didn't even get here on her BD. Lex went into her first heat on Nov 5/8. Lasted about 10 days and she was not impressed. I'm just so dang lucky!!! Shayla went into heat about the same time. This was Shay's second heat. Needless to say they will be going to the vet first thing in Feb to be spayed. Shay was really good about keeping herself clean and Lex has all those long blonde feathers on her butt. It was just easier to haul her down to the shower each night and wash her down. I think she appreciated it. I spoke with the clinic and they can't see any reason for not spaying them both at the same time. Any thoughts? I figure it will be easier if they are laid up at the same time instead of two weeks apart. If they both feel crummy at the same time, there's hopefully an easier way to keep them quiet.

Walks with Lexi have gotten tremendously better. The last two or three walks there has been no jumping up at all. It's like she turned a corner so to speak. The halti has made a world of difference. I can actually walk them together in the mornings by myself. Now it's Shay that pulls like a demon and criss crosses behind me. We had some snow the other morning so that made it exciting.

Please tell me more about the marrow bones. I remember as a kid we'd give them to our dog to chew on. I bought two at the butcher the other week and they were huge, cheap but huge. I threw them in the freezer cause I wasn't sure about giving them to the girls. I should have asked him to split them on their band saw. I guess I'm concerned about the girls getting the runs from them. Also what do you do about the sinew (sp?) you know that white gunk getting all over everywhere. I spent about $60 on antlers a month ago and then I read an article that had pictures of broken teeth. The way they grind on them sounded awful so I tossed the antlers into a hiding spot in basement. 

I'm still waiting to repair my drywall in the kitchen. I want the chewing phase to pass and that might be awhile. They have left it alone for quite some time, but I'm scared once I patch it, they take a notion again. You know how it goes.

Had a neighbour ask me if I named the girls for Lexi Blake and Shayla Black. Or was that vice versa? I had no clue what she was talking about. Never heard those names before. She proceeds to tell me that they are her favourite authors and write erotica. Awkward. I tell her "Nope, totally random name selection". OY VEY. Guess she will always remember my girls' names.

I'm typing this from computer instead of iPad so I can't add any photos. Maybe later. Hope everyone has a great week and I look forward to hearing more about the marrow/knuckle bones.

Donna


----------



## wdadswell

Donna, so glad Lexi is doing better on her walks! I still use the halti on Bodie, but he's starting to pull on it, a little. I think I'm going to have to do, some one, on one with him. He knows, we are going to the park, to play fetch and anticipates it. When Nala was spayed, I had to tie her, in an open space, as she's a jumper. I'm sure, it will be a challenge, doing both of them, at the same time, but I think, I would go that route too, if I had 2, as well. Just to get it over with.

I tried repairing my drywall, in the kitchen and Bodie found it again. Then, I threw caution to the wind and left him out, with Nala. I haven't had one disaster since and it's been several weeks. It looks like, they just sleep all day. Everything is exactly, how I left it.

I'm nervous about antlers too. Bodie is a big chewer and I'm worried, he will crack a tooth, as well. Maybe Kathleen, can advise us on those. I love marrow and knuckle bones! I just make sure the marrow ones are big enough for him and Nala gets the smaller ones. She just likes the marrow, not the chew part. Knuckle bones, I buy split, not whole. They can still chew the ends. I give Bodie and Nala a turn, with the knuckle ones, as they are fairly large and then I will throw it back in the freezer. I haven't had a problem, with the runs, doing it, that way.

Have to post this picture! Had to laugh! Nala's eyes say it all!


----------



## IrisBramble

Hope all is well

Can anyone advise me as to what brand of Marrow bone to buy?

Donna-- I'm glad walks have gotten better with Lexi

Wendy- I'm sorry Bodie found your drywall again!!!

I went and got Rosie's Christmas gifts (from Petsmart i rarely shop there anymore but i had $10.00 in pals rewards that were gonna expire) but i couldn't locate a marrow bone im hoping you guys can help me. Rosie is a power chewer and im always afraid she will swallow something whole if she can or choke on something or break a piece of something off that she cant swallow or something i think im paranoid lol

I took her for the 1st time to my local groomer who's like 1 block from my house on sat and she looks great, and she still today smells wonderful i will be back using him forever now. I'm using my new laptop (a surface pro 4) so once i get some pics on here i will upload a pic of her sent to me from the groomer.


----------



## LynnC

Hello all. Hope everyone celebrating had a nice Thanksgiving. Ours was nice, then on Sunday we had Leah's Christening. It was beautiful . She's such a happy baby. Luna got to spend the weekend with Rex so she was a happy baby too (hehe). 

Dawn - you get marrow bones at the meat dept in the grocery. Kings has organic marrow bones in their freezer section. If you can't find them ask the butcher. I just love the new picture of Rosie with your son. They both look grown up . Glad you found a good groomer. I fired mine the last time he groomed Luna. He shaved behind her ears & she had 2 raw spots!!!

Wendy - I laughed so hard at your picture. Poor Nala . Maybe Bodie gets bored without Nala & chews the wall?? I'm glad they've been better. 

Jenny - Nice to hear from you again. Hope all is well with the pups. 

Donna - if I were you I'd probably get the pups fixed together too. Get it over with & this way you can keep them calm together. Luna has never gotten the runs from the marrow bones. I don't get her the large ones though. They don't get too messy because I give them to her frozen. I put her on a towel & just wash it after. I only let her have it for about 30 - 45 minutes then refreeze it for another night. 

Kathleen - nice find for the pups with the deer antlers . Try & stay dry. We're getting a lot of rain today & tomorrow. 

Have a good week everyone. XOXO


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Hello everyone! Good to see all the updates. 
I buy bags of frozen raw marrow bones, locally, usually cut into 21/2-4" lengths. The ones I buy are called, 'soup bones', meaning they are clean and fresh enough for human consumption. I don't get the knuckles, because they're not offered, at the store closest to me that does their own meat cutting. I usually thaw them first, at least partially. Then each dog gets one in their own crate, initially, a few times a week. Once the good stuff is off them, Elsa is less likely to guard, and they'll usually trade. I have seen the dogs get softer poops once in awhile, more when they were young, but I think the fats are something they get use too having in their diet. I think the ideal way, would be to get bone from as local a butcher/meat cutter, as you can, rather than a big retailer, but most retailers will have 'soup bones' somewhere in their freezer section, at least in Canada.
I did buy American made, nothing added, smoked bones for Elsa when I was in the States. Makes handling them a little nicer. I occasionally will a couple of full length smoked beef rib bones, if I can find them. They are still one of Elsa's favourites from when she was little. They seem to eat everything that's not bone. You can always take a sharp knife and cut out the majority of the marrow, and see how you dog does with them. The marrow is actually quite good for them, once they're use to it.


----------



## IrisBramble

Lynn- do you have Wegmans up there? that is my food store and im not sure where in there i would find them, i guess i will ask the meat dept. 

Kathleen- thanks for the suggestions 

i went out today to babies r us and got a safety thingy for my trash cabinet so Miss Rosie doesn't get into my trash anymore lol i was so lost in that store my baby is 10 i haven't been in there in years. 

Here is the pic the groomer sent of Rosie on sat!!!


----------



## LynnC

Dawn - we don't have a Wegmans, I wish we did. There's one on the way to my sons and I love stopping there. I would ask at the meat counter. They probably have them pre-packaged in the freezer. Here's a pic of the package I get. BTW Rosie looks adorable


----------



## IrisBramble

We love Wegmans, they opened here around the time we moved to the area in 2006 its about 10 mins from our house and so much cheaper then Shop Rite which is where we went before either there or Pathmark which is now no longer around

I will try the meat dept next time i go food shopping!!!!

thanks!!


----------



## LynnC

Good morning all. Hope everyone and pups are doing well and enjoyed the weekend. We had a nice weekend decorating for Christmas. We gave Luna a lot of off leash time while we were decorating outside. She did absolutely great  . I admit I did have a hot dog in my coat pocket that I showed her before I set her free. She kept checking in with me and everytime she did she got some hot dog. She did great with her recall (which I admit I haven't worked on for a while) and ran, ran, ran. She was absolutely exhausted last night . We got our first snowfall overnight and as much as I don't like the snow I must admit it looks absolutely beautiful this morning. Have a great week everyone. XOXO


----------



## IrisBramble

Rosie has done absolutely wonderful with all the decorations and tree, im very happy that she hasnt tried anything.

Tonight we took her and my son to the mall for Santa pics since Pet night is Monday's and the pic turned out pretty good she was awful pulling on the the leash and wouldn't listen in line i was very frustrated with her behavior.

i hope everyone is doing well im attaching a pic of the kids with Santa and them in front the tree.


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Wonderful pictures of Rosie and your son, Dawn. Good way to keep Luna close by, Lynn. We got our, and therefore Elsa's, first snow the last few days. haven't downloaded the pictures yet. She wants to spend a lot of time out in the yard. The cold doesn't deter her at all. Been busily getting parcels ready for my kids. Mostly crocheting and baking this year. We'll be having Christmas alone this year. Less work, but less festive too. Hope everyone is doing well, (Hugs) to pups and all.


----------



## IrisBramble

hope all is well with everyone we are in our busy time with our business so im swamped 

Rosie is being so hardheaded when going out to do her business it takes her forever and its like 20 degrees in the morning and at night and i freeze lol i hope this passes soon 

i have to get her some marrow bones i keep forgetting 

i hope everyone has a good week we have yet to get any snow thankfully because i hate snow.


----------



## wdadswell

Love the pics of Rosie and your son Dawn!! Beautiful tree! That's great-she doesn't bother the tree. I don't put one up anymore. Christmas is for kids and my baby is 30. Have to wait for grandkids now.

Kathleen, Bodie is the same way. He could stay outside all day! Nala loves her walks, but would rather stay inside, otherwise. 

Lynn, I am still paying for my laziness this summer, with Bodie. Giving him the extra walk is helping though. His recall has been iffy, at best, especially around ducks! Totally out the window! He has been great, one on one with no distractions. I make him sit-wait and walk away. He will come, when called, so really working on that. He loves to run after a ball, when I throw it, but just wants to roll on it-forget bringing it back! Last couple of days, he's been more consistent. He will now bring it back and drop it 5 feet in front of me. That's with me acting like an idiot, jumping up and down and running backwards. Note to self though-no more treating, when he brings it back. He started to choke and thankfully, it flew out.

We have a heavy snowfall advisory here and I took this pic about an hour ago.
Have a great week all!


----------



## IrisBramble

Bodie is so cute!!!!

Rosie has been sleeping on her couch and when i woke up the other night she was laying on her back feet up and her head hanging off the side it was so funny she must have been so comfy lol

i was at the store today and forgot marrow bones again i will go back tomorrow morning after i drop my son off at school now thats its Christmas thats the only time you can go shopping lol 

We haven't had any snow just rain and its been pretty cold i really hate this time of year Rosie hates wind it throws off her potty areas.

I hope everyone has a good week!!!!


----------



## LynnC

Hello all. Hope everyone is doing well & had a good weekend. We were at my sons this weekend babysitting  . My son & DIL had a Christmas party to go to. Luna was thrilled she got to see Rex & is showing so much interest in my granddaughter now that she's moving around a bit more. Luna's been pretty good with the decorations except for a Santa I have. He's about 3' and Luna does not like him. She growls, barks & gives him the side-eye. I had to put him back in the basement  . She's been doing a few more of the pack walks & seems to be enjoying them. Enjoy the holiday season everyone 

Dawn - I love the pics of Rosie & your son. Rosie is so grown up. It takes Luna a bit longer outside lately too  . It's like where did my nice warm grass go, maybe here, no maybe there . Hehe

Wendy - Body is stunning. I love his coloring & he always says so much with his eyes. Luna hasn't been loose around ducks so I'm not sure what she'll do. She did see turkeys through the window the other day & went a little crazy. Hopefully you didn't get snowed in. 

Have a good week everyone. XOXO

Here's a pic of Luna watching over Leah this weekend . Love both these girls


----------



## IrisBramble

Lynn that picture is just priceless, i love it!!!!!

Our side yard where she does her business, the grass is so wrecked its brown and muddy i want my nice lush grass back too!!!

Rosie has been only been barking if someone knocks at the door and then comes in and she doesn't know right away who it is, its so funny lol she will also bark out the window at anyone that comes in the yard she doesn't know, other then that shes so quiet only whines in the morning when she wants you to get up and feed her and take her out 

i went back to the store today to get my Ham for Christmas dinner and they had no marrow bones  so i have to try somewhere else.

Hubby went to start his van today and the battery was dead so i had to drive him to work (when our business is at its down time he teaches special needs kids that are main streamed in public schools) so i had to that on top of all my drops off for the business and my regular errands and im not done.... Tonight is my Sons winter concert he is performing with the band and with the Choir!!!


----------



## LynnC

Hello all. Hope everyone is having a good weekend. It hit me this weekend that I only have 1 week left until Christmas !!! As usual it seems to have gotten away from me. Oh well. I got all Leah's gifts, that's most important. I'm focusing on my cooking & baking. Looks like it'll be 17 for Christmas dinner, yikes!!! Luna has been a bit naughty lately. Got another pair of shows and earlier today I caught her eating the artificial garland on my railings. Obviously she needs more attention. We got some snow this morning and she was loving it. 

Dawn - as usual You have me exhausted!!! I don't know how you get everything done. This must be a wonderful time of year for your son & family. Enjoy!

Have a good week everyone. XOXO


----------



## IrisBramble

Lynn im so glad its all over we were so busy lol it was a lot of fun!!!

I hope you have fun with your 1st Christmas with your little one and all of your 17 guests wow!!! 

Rosie has been so lazy with the slushy rainy weather and getting muddy too and mad that every time she comes in she has to get cleaned off lol. Christmas eve i have a special outfit and hat for her to wear with my son for a picture in front of the tree lol she will hate me 

i hope everyone has a good week, its been so quiet around here.


----------



## LynnC

Dawn - I can't wait to see your Christmas Eve picture of Rosie & your son. I'm glad things have quieted down for you. Sounds like you deserve a break. I know what you mean about the weather. Luna has been trying to dig in the frozen ground. It's like she's cuckoo. She goes for grooming on Friday so hopefully it will last a bit. 

I know I'm going to be busy the next few days and not sure if I'll be able to get back on so I just wanted to wish everyone a very Merry Christmas and Happy Holiday. It's been quiet on our thread so I just hope everyone is well and just busy enjoying getting ready for the holidays . Luna and I send a hug & kiss to pups & humans. XOXO

Here's a few pics we took for Luna's Christmas card ?


----------



## wdadswell

Love the pic of Leah and Luna, Lynn! So precious! How did you get Luna to sit for those photos, with the Christmas lights? She looks pretty happy about it! Wow, you have your hands full for Christmas! How big is your turkey? I'm lucky, don't have to cook-just have to show up:grin2:

Dawn, I'm looking forward to seeing Rosie in her outfit, with your son! So glad, things are slowing down for you and you can enjoy your Christmas!

Bodie has been doing well this week. For his afternoon's walk today, thought I'd just try his collar and leash, since he's been so good with the halti and he was amazing! Didn't chase the ducks once and came when called!

Bodie's early Christmas present. His nose has been brown for a while. It has changed back and forth. I'm thinking, it's probably going to stay brown, this time


----------



## Amystelter

Just popping in to see what I saw, a whole bunch of really cute pics! Love Santa, the baby and lights. All so precious! 

All same behaviors here, didn't take long after an accumulated 2ft. of snow for my diggers to find their fav hole, urg... well at least it's still frozen and pretty solid. Before the snow cover the lawn looked trashed. I put pavers in by my back door but it doesn't go far enough. I have very clear travel paths. Next year I'll have to sod.

Our local butcher sells the bones with marrow. They are smoked I think and they are real good about cutting them if I ask. I take about half the marrow out because of the digestive issues. They can only handle a bit of that.

Lucy's nose is red/brown but hers was more gradual. She'll be two in January. Louie's is still black and I think it's going to stay that way but we'll see. 

Hope you all have a Merry Christmas and a restful holiday!

Amy


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## IrisBramble

Im glad everyone is doing well i started new meds yesterday so i have been feeling sick 

Lynn- Luna looks precious, love that idea for a picture!!!

Kathleen- as always Bodie looks adorable

Amy- 2ft of snow? wow!!!

here's a pic of Rosie and my son yesterday it was PJ day at school so i figured i would put him and her in front of the tree lol


----------



## wdadswell

Merry Christmas from my clan, to your clan!! It's been a fun year and looking forward to next year!!


----------



## IrisBramble

Merry Christmas all


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Merry Christmas and Seasons greetings to everyone from Kathleen, Dale, Elsa, Nahanni, and Padme Kitty. 
Lovely family picture Dawn. Bodie looks cute in his pictures, and great festive pictures of Luna.
Finally gave Elsa her first bath in a very long time. She decided half way through, she was done. Went along with it and then suddenly she dived for it, right between my legs and out of the tub. Proceeded to shake absolutely soaking my bathroom. I made a weak attempt to get her back in tub to finish rinsing, but I was laughing too hard, and once an 80lb dog decides she's done, she's done! So I am trying to dry her, and she is insisting shaking works better. I think I will go back to hosing her down outside like I usually do, if she gets muddy. Save shampooing for emergencies. Thank goodness she isn't a roller. Nahanni is the one bad for that. She is okay with being bathed.
After I finished toweling down the whole bathroom, I found Elsa sheepishly sitting on the couch, and proceeded to dry her with a dryer. For a dog, who hates noisy machines, she was very tolerant of that. 
Our Christmas was very quiet. It actually snowed a bit so that was a treat. White Christmases are very rare here. Talked to all the kids. 
Been on lots of walks. Elsa tried swimming out to a flock of ducks out of the blue. I banged rocks together to get her attention, and she finally gave up and swam back. It was the the first time, she truly defied me, and swam pretty far out into the ocean. When I finally caught up to her, (she wouldn't actually Come to me), I leashed her wordlessly, put her in the truck immediately. She could feel my disapproval.
For Christmas Elsa and Nahanni each got a new toy and a stuffed hoof each. They were even good about eating the hooves, with no guarding issues on Elsa's part. That made me so happy. 
Picture captions;
-Elsa with bells on, that was about as festive as she would let me get.
-We drove up into the hills to find a Christmas tree and let the dogs enjoy their first decent amount of snow. Elsa took to snow bathing immediately.
-Elsa on my duvet, Bad Girl. Now I have to wash it, again. She has recently taken up, getting me up out of bed once in a while. 
-Winter sunset of the bigger ferry that goes between Vancouver Island and Powell River, on the Sunshine Coast. Then there is a smaller ferry that runs from Powell River to Texada, where we live.
-One of the beaches we visit now ans then. The dogs now know their way and get there well before we do. 
- Lastly, 2 nice close ups of the pups. It's been awhile since we have had sun very much. Cloudy weather and constantly moving dogs makes for blurry pictures.


----------



## LynnC

Hello everyone. Hope you and pups are all doing well.

Dawn - I love your family picture. I can't believe what a difference a year makes. Your son has grown so much also. Its amazing how fast the time goes. I feel like I blinked and my kids were in college. Lets not even talk about the pups. I can't believe we're on our 5th family dog since my kids were little!

Wendy - Bodie and Nala are adorable  Though Bodie looks a bit confused hehe

Kathleen - of course love the pics of Elsa and Nahanni. Your pictures of the landscape are breathtaking. Wow a white Christmas, how special . I'm with you and save baths for Elsa for emergencies . At least Nahanni cooperates! That sounds very scary with Elsa swimming out to the ducks . That's a fear I have at our beach house that the dogs will get caught in a current! I'm so glad she finally came back.

We had a nice Christmas. We had 17 for dinner but I had a lot of helpers. It was wonderful spending it with Leah though she was a bit fussy and very overwhelmed, too many new faces  . Luna was in heaven with my sons dogs. She's been sleeping since they left, she's exhausted!! We're having a quiet New Years. We hate going out, we usually have a quiet night playing games and our tradition is making these italian donuts (kind of like zeppoles). Have a wonderful and safe New Years everyone    
XOXO


----------



## Amystelter

Elsa Cholla's Mom said:


> Merry Christmas and Seasons greetings to everyone from Kathleen, Dale, Elsa, Nahanni, and Padme Kitty.
> Lovely family picture Dawn. Bodie looks cute in his pictures, and great festive pictures of Luna.
> Finally gave Elsa her first bath in a very long time. She decided half way through, she was done. Went along with it and then suddenly she dived for it, right between my legs and out of the tub. Proceeded to shake absolutely soaking my bathroom. I made a weak attempt to get her back in tub to finish rinsing, but I was laughing too hard, and once an 80lb dog decides she's done, she's done! So I am trying to dry her, and she is insisting shaking works better. I think I will go back to hosing her down outside like I usually do, if she gets muddy. Save shampooing for emergencies. Thank goodness she isn't a roller. Nahanni is the one bad for that. She is okay with being bathed.
> After I finished toweling down the whole bathroom, I found Elsa sheepishly sitting on the couch, and proceeded to dry her with a dryer. For a dog, who hates noisy machines, she was very tolerant of that.
> Our Christmas was very quiet. It actually snowed a bit so that was a treat. White Christmases are very rare here. Talked to all the kids.
> Been on lots of walks. Elsa tried swimming out to a flock of ducks out of the blue. I banged rocks together to get her attention, and she finally gave up and swam back. It was the the first time, she truly defied me, and swam pretty far out into the ocean. When I finally caught up to her, (she wouldn't actually Come to me), I leashed her wordlessly, put her in the truck immediately. She could feel my disapproval.
> For Christmas Elsa and Nahanni each got a new toy and a stuffed hoof each. They were even good about eating the hooves, with no guarding issues on Elsa's part. That made me so happy.
> Picture captions;
> -Elsa with bells on, that was about as festive as she would let me get.
> -We drove up into the hills to find a Christmas tree and let the dogs enjoy their first decent amount of snow. Elsa took to snow bathing immediately.
> -Elsa on my duvet, Bad Girl. Now I have to wash it, again. She has recently taken up, getting me up out of bed once in a while.
> -Winter sunset of the bigger ferry that goes between Vancouver Island and Powell River, on the Sunshine Coast. Then there is a smaller ferry that runs from Powell River to Texada, where we live.
> -One of the beaches we visit now ans then. The dogs now know their way and get there well before we do.
> - Lastly, 2 nice close ups of the pups. It's been awhile since we have had sun very much. Cloudy weather and constantly moving dogs makes for blurry pictures.




Beautiful pictures! They reminded me of my dogs past and I cried. I have bathing issues also. Pretty much let the dry off and then brush them. I have daycare do it about one a month but not so often in the winter because it's just too cold. I have a foam no rinse I use if the get a stinky spot but their still pups and don't smell or at least to me they don't. I had to post this pic so you could see my Bella. I do believe putting her down had been the saddest day I have had in my life at that time. Buddy was her brother and I lost him coming up on two years ago. Funny how you miss them, well, forever. This is a little more than ten years ago. The other is last week. Benji is my little bug. Rarely does pics well, but I got this one.































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wdadswell

Love, love all the pics!! Lovely family photo Dawn! Did you do a Christmas Eve shot?

Kathleen, your pups are so beautiful!! That scenery, is to die for! Swimming out to the ducks!! Don't know, what I would have done! That is definitely Bodie's blind spot. Just thankful, we don't have open water here. He ran down the ravine, to get at them the other day and I was nervous, watching him, try to climb out. 

Lynn, that is a sweet pic of Luna! Glad you had a lot of helpers! Cooking for 17 people, spending time with Leah and enjoying yourself, would have been a challenge! I don't go out New Years Eve either. Hold back from my younger days. Didn't like kissing, all those people-lol. I'm sure, I will be fast asleep, before the ball drops!!

Amy, thanks for sharing pics of your pups, past and present! I've never had a pure husky-just a half, but he was a great dog! Love your little Benji too. My daughter's 12 year old Shitzu, Elliott has spent many years with me and they are wonderful little dogs. I got to babysit him and his Doxie sister, over Christmas. Bodie loves it, when they come over-chaos, at its finest!!
Happy New Years everyone!!

Thought I'd share a pic of my daughter's 2 little ones.


----------



## wdadswell

And of course, one of the Bodester that I took, yesterday


----------



## Amystelter

wdadswell said:


> And of course, one of the Bodester that I took, yesterday




Awe so sweet. Bella wasn't pure she was a Husky-Shepard rescue. I got her at 6 to 8 months and the poor thing had already had pups. Some people! Boy I loved her. Sweetest thing, awesome temperament! Glad you shared your little ones too. 

Any great plans for New Years all? My Mom is in town so we are going to shop then gamble then be home for the big ball drop

Hope you all have a happy and safe New Years!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Happy New Year everyone. Spent mine at home, quietly. Enjoyed it vicariously, through my daughter, who had her New Years Eve at Niagara Falls. She sent me videos and pictures. We're having a clear and cold stretch. We live so close to the beach, that there is no snow at our place. I am feeling a little jealous and wishing we had got some too, like the surrounding areas did. Thank you for all the compliments on the pictures, and as always, enjoy seeing all of yours <3
Nahanni has started running off, as huskies are prone to do. For so long now, she has been taking her cues from Elsa, but now her first heat is over, she is developing her own independence. We have been trying to take opportunities to 'hide' on her, so she has to make a point of knowing where we are. And if she comes when called, she gets a treat. She lost us at one point and my hubby found her back at the truck. The up side of this, is Elsa will seem to follow her only so far and then come back to me/us. When Dale, had to go all the way to the truck to find Nahanni, I kept walking, and calling Elsa to me. She kept looking back, but chose to stay with me, I was so proud of her. 
Elsa is also getting calmer when on leash, thank, goodness! It's like she finally gets it; making a fuss, means we both have less fun. 
She managed to destroy a couple of Christmas things, so I am glad we kept the glass stuff packed away this year. She mangled a straw angel and a ribbon bow. Got a hold of one of my crochet birds, (it was deliberate bait), but I got it away from her, before she could damage it. Nahanni on the other hand, doesn't have any desire to taste random things, while Elsa would let days go by, and then suddenly get it in her head she was interested in something on the tree. Golden retrievers and huskies are so different to raise. 
December 30th was Gotcha day, and I wanted to make a FB post, so Dale finally sent me some photos he had taken of us back when she was little.


----------



## IrisBramble

Happy New year everyone!!!

I have been very sick so i haven't been able to get on here 

it started with a reaction to a new med on the 29th then after i got over that i fell sick friday the 30th my normal winter Bronchitis episode which usually takes me week to get over. i was gonna just wait till Monday to call my doc and get my usual antibiotics and steroids.

I went to the Eagles game with my hubby new years day not feeling that great but we had awesome seats and i so looked forward to it. needless to say the next morning i was in the ER i had tested positive for the Flu and had Pneumonia so i spent Monday and Tuesday this week in the hospital they wanted to admit me but they couldn't find me a single room(i had to flu so i had to be alone) on the floor so i had to stay on the ER in a isolated room. i got no sleep but they pumped me full of IV fluids, powerful IV antibiotics and steroids. the worst thing is my throat it hurts so bad i mean like swallowing razors i cannot eat anything right now other then lukewarm soup, jello, pudding and yogurt it sucks. 

i came home Tuesday afternoon because if they couldn't find me a room i'd rather recover at home in my own bed they moved me 3 times it was getting annoying so i have been recovering here and have a follow up appt with my doc Monday 

AND to top it all off my hubby got some god awful stomach virus. so my mom has been our helping hand and we have managed to keep the kid healthy.

Anyway everyone looks wonderful all the pups are as cute as ever.

here is a pic from NYE of the kids.


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Oh Dawn, what a rough week for you. Being sick is hard enough without getting the hospital run around. Sending you positive vibes for a speedy recovery. Cool picture of your son and Rosie, looking their New Years best. Does Rosie pose easily for you now, or do you have to take lots of shots?


----------



## IrisBramble

Thanks!!!

As long as i have treat she will do anything lol so she just sits there i can take million pics and she looks the same its my son i have to take more to get him to look right.


----------



## LynnC

Hello all. Hope everyone is staying warm. Its been brutally cold here the past few days. We got a few inches of snow yesterday but southern NJ seems to have more than that. Dawn I am so sorry about your sickness and hospitalization. It must have been awful, its bad enough to have to be hospitalized but not even to get a room  !!! I hope your feeling better and you're done with illness for the season. I never get a flu shot and every year I tell myself I'll get it next year. I didn't this year so I'll keep my fingers crossed. You must get exposed to a lot with the kids at the school where you teach and also your son probably brings home some wonderful germs !!! Your NYE pic with the kids is adorable.

Amy - love all your pictures old and new  . Bella and Buddy are beautiful. I know what its like to still miss them. Just the other day I actually called Luna Cosmo and didn't even realize it. My DH was just looking at me and said "do you know you just called her Cosmo?". I think its because they're always with us. Of course Louie and Lucy look adorable under the tree and what a great shot of Benji  Hope you had a nice visit with your mother.

Wendy - your daughters pups are adorable also . And of course the Bodester is so handsome. I always LOVE his expressive eyes 

Kathleen - Love all your puppy pics of Elsa . Happy Gotcha Day! I forgot what a big puppy Elsa was . Don't you miss our snuggly little pups? Though I don't miss waking up in the middle of the FREEZING night to take them out!!! I was just remembering last night how my DH would leave pants, his coat and boots by the door to dress quickly to take her out! I so glad you found Nahanni (or she found the truck  ) and good girl Elsa staying close to mom and dad. I think I'd be a wreck if I lost a dog . The good thing must be living on an island they can only go so far??? 

Luna has been a good girl. She really seems to have bonded with my DH lately. He's an early riser (about 5ish) and if he doesn't take her with him she just whines and whines. So now they have their morning time together. She's been getting him out to walk early morning instead of him just doing his treadmill  So I've stated before how I love having multiple dogs. I've been thinking about something for a while. We have friends that are involved in the Seeing Eye organization near us. She actually works in the office and he volunteers. They have been asking me for a while if we would like to foster a puppy   . It basically involves fostering a puppy until they're about 12-14 months! Foster families focus on socializing the puppy and go to a class 1X a month with other foster puppies. The really interesting thing is that the formal training BEGINS at about 14 months for the pups and as a puppy we only do very basic training. If for whatever reason the puppy does not make it as a service dog we have first dibs to adopt the dog. My friends are on their 17th foster puppy and keep telling me how rewarding it has been for them. I'm just not sure how I would feel giving the dog back? I'm thinking about having to give Luna back about now and it worries me if I have it in me. On the other hand how would you know unless you try? I'm trying to do a lot of soul searching!!

Have a great week everyone and stay warm  XOXO


----------



## IrisBramble

Hey everyone just checking in

Still sick had my follow up yesterday with my doc i still have a lot of congestion in my upper chest and im back on steroids and i had to have a follow up chest x-ray this morning to decide if i need more antibiotics . i also was sick this weekend with my hubby's stomach virus, it never ends....... 

Lynn i commend you if you decide to foster, i myself prob could never give them back thats my issue with fostering with our local shelters  good luck!!! Rosie is also bonded with my husband.


Rosie is just awesome she loves the snows loves to roll in it, eat it she prances, jumps, and runs in it, its so funny.....


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Hello everyone. Sorry to hear you're still sick Dawn. Still sending good vibes. 
Lynn, I would have a tough time not bonding with a really nice dog. I think if you go into it, knowing this, and accepting it's gonna hurt to say goodbye, it is a very good cause to be apart of. There was a golden being fostered for that purpose, here on the island last year. He was such a sweetheart. So mellow for a young fellow, not like Elsa, at all! He was in the restaurant, and in the grocery store. It was cool seeing a dog being allowed to literally go everywhere. 
I wonder how that would be for Luna? You being able to do more with another dog than her.
We've been enjoy some cool and often sunny weather here on the coast for awhile, but it all ends tomorrow. back to the rains we are told. I feel sad Elsa has been deprived of the snow experience. She tries to enjoy just rolling a thin layer of frost for fun. The dogs have loved the cool dry air, spending a lot more time outside. They will miss that when the rain comes, and then stay.


----------



## IrisBramble

hey all checking in 

I'm getting better, i had pneumonia and im still getting over it despite what the ER said(said i had it medicated me for 24 hours for it then released me with no meds) my doc said that is what i had and im still getting over it but im feeling much better just so very tried. my X-rays were clear but my doc they arent always sensitive enough to pic up the abnormalities in pneumonia and based on what the ER said and all my symptoms and how hard its been for me to recoup thats what i've been dealing with, today i had another appt and was downgraded to bronchitis. 

All is well with Rosie, she needs another grooming appt i have old west style balls of fur all over my house i did brush her with the fuminator today but she needs a bath, nail clip and hair cut. shes such a good loving girl we cuddled so much yesterday watching football she has turned out to be my heart dog my hubby's too. 

i hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## wdadswell

Hi everyone!
Dawn, you poor thing!! You've really had a tough time of it!! So glad you are feeling better! I've never had pneumonia, just bronchitis and that knocks you out. I can just imagine, what pneumonia, does to you! Just take it easy, with Rosie on the couch. Don't worry about the tumbleweeds.

Lynn, that sounds exciting! Would it be a Lab, or Golden? Did your friend, end up keeping any out of the 17 they fostered? I'm sure Luna, would love a playmate! You can do it! You'd just be a proud parent, sending your child to College. You'd have to be like your friend and keep doing it, so you and Luna don't miss the last one too much.

Kathleen, I think we've had 4 days of sun, all winter. Lots of snow thow and a lot of rain, that melted it a few days ago. Freezing rain warning tonight and it's already started. Bodie, won't be happy, if we can't go for a walk tomorrow morning.


----------



## LynnC

Hi all. Hope all is well with everyone and their pups 

Dawn - I'm so sorry you're having such a hard time. Sounds like you're on the road to recovery though. Glad Rosie's being such a good girl for her mommy . 

Kathleen - Sounds like you may need to do a road trip and find some snow for poor Elsa . I'm not a big fan of the snow, I just tolerate it but I'd rather have snow that cold, dreary rain. 

So I'm still doing some soul searching about fostering this puppy. Kathleen you are right it would be so hard to say goodbye & that's one of my biggest concerns. Also I'm not sure what it would be like to take the puppy places without Luna but I'm not sure I couldn't take Luna too??? Wendy my friends have kept 3 goldens from the program (they currently only have 1). The one they have now is the "ambassador " for the program. The Seeing Eye loved the temperament so much they kept him for breeding & my friend takes him to work everyday to greet visitors . They breed all their own dogs for the program and they are mostly goldens, German shepherds & labs. I'm not sure if I could request but I would LOVE a German shepherd. Oh well, time will tell. 

Luna has been a good girl mostly although she does have her moments. I went to the shoe maker (yes they're still around) the other day to get heels on 2 pairs of shoes replaced . And this time of year I have to hide our Ugg boots & slippers!!! Those seem to be her favorite. I guess if they don't chew walls it's shoes. Well, have a great week everyone . XOXO


----------



## IrisBramble

Kathleen- im sorry there hasn't been any snow for Elsa, i hope at some point she gets some. we had some a few weeks ago about 8in and Rosie loved it. i hate snow lol

I hope Bodie got out for his walk!

Lynn, all 3 breeds are wonderful dogs i hope you can figure out some kind of solution. im sorry Luna loves your shoes Rosie LOVES trash she is still getting into it yesterday she pulled out a banana peel because my son had one with his dinner and didn't give her a bite ugh last week she got into it before i could empty it and knocked out coffee grinds and was starting to lick it up. 

i hope everyone has a good week


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Glad you're getting better Dawn. That illness was a long haul. I haven't had pneumonia for years, thank goodness. Before antibiotics, it was the most common cause of death in my dad's side of the family. I only survived childhood because of penicillin. Sweet to hear Rosie is your heart dog. Congrats to you and your family.

Neither Elsa or Nahanni have ever taken notice of the trash, but that is because we have no garbage service. We only take it over once a month. So compostables go into the compost and bones go in bag in the freezer to be taken out on the day we take garbage over. Anything tainted, like those tampon things with meat, get washed and dried out before going in the garbage. Plus we recycle as much as we can so we barely make one bag of household garbage a month. I am sure Elsa would still go after slippers at least, if she could get them. 
We still have two baby gates up. One goes from the washing machine to the wall, (narrow room) and the recycling bins and current footwear all go behind it. The other baby gate is across the back room door, which is more like a walk in closet off our bedroom. The rest of our footwear and the cat box is behind that. So Neither Elsa or Nahanni have ever gotten to chew footwear. Glad you could get the heels replaced on your footwear Lynn.

The dogs are doing well. We walk them separately for a few days, after Nahanni lured Elsa away for a free run 2 days in a row. I don't want her learning bad habits. Elsa doesn't have a need to go off without me, walking together is part of the fun for her. Then we tried them together again, and so far, so good. We couldn't find liver for making high value treats, so we sliced and dried canned dog food and my husband now has that in his pockets on walks.

I am not looking forward to putting them in a dog kennel for 2 weeks while we go to Mexico. That will be coming up Feb. 14th. I am worried about how Elsa will do. She's a funny dog some times. She has done well, over coming her anxieties, but mostly because there are no triggers. I would almost rather have stayed home with them than go to the wedding. Does that make me weird? I want to take them over for a day trip test run. Then it will at least smell familiar and we will have come back for them once before. Perhaps I worry to much about a dog's mental health! Nahanni I am not worried about, except for Elsa possibly beating up on her in the kennel if she gets stressed. Nahanni is definitely a more simple minded dog than Elsa. She doesn't 'think' about things, the way Elsa does.


----------



## IrisBramble

I know how you feel about leaving them for vacation i hate that too with Rosie i worry about her so much.

were going to Florida March 29th till April 3rd and if my mom isn't scheduled for her neck surgery she is taking care of her if not i have to board her for those days i dont wanna do it. we are also going away over the summer to GA for 7 days with our time share (if we didn't have to use it we would take her)and we cannot take her so thats another board. i hate it i too worry about her mental health i worry if shes sad or happy or anxious. we are gonna get rid of the timeshare because they dont allow pets in any of of their resorts. my issue is Rosie is craves a lot of attention and cuddles and i know shes not going to get that at our boarding place i always feel like she feels like we abandoned her and she will be lonely. 

Rosie has never been one to like shoes she will smell them but thats it shes just a eat anything weird off the floor kind of dog ugh 

i cannot wait for this weather to break in march so she will go for walks right now she hates being outside in the cold unless there is snow on the ground.


----------



## LynnC

Hello all. Hope everyone is doing well. The weather here has been awful  . We got a terrible storm yesterday with lots of rain, wind and we got some snow & ice last night! Luna went to the vet last week. All is well, she weights 64 lbs. The vet said to cut her food a bit because she gained 3 lbs since getting spayed. Poor thing, I know exactly how she feels. I saw a commercial the other day(probably for weight loss) that I related to so much. The actor said she looked into the mirror and said something like "who is that woman" & she felt like it was an invasion of the body snatchers  . 

Kathleen - I know how you feel about leaving the dogs, its the worse. Are the dogs going to be together when boarded? That always made me feel better when I had my 2 dogs knowing that they were together. But it sounds like you're worried about Elsa beating up Nahanni  . Maybe they'll bond a bit more. If you can get them there before you leave it might be a good idea. That way the kennel will be a little familiar to them when you do go. Either way I'm sure they'll be fine and safe. Going somewhere warm for 2 weeks sounds wonderful 

Dawn - Hope you're still on the road to better health. As usual sounds like you have a lot coming up with all your trips. Should be a fun time. Hope you work everything out with Rosie. Spilled coffee grinds are the worse  Little Rosie's such a scavenger.

Wanted to post a pic of Luna but realized I haven't taken any in a while  . Have a great week everyone. XOXO


----------



## Baydog14

Hi everyone

Somehow I got logged in with a new user ID. Long story. Sounds like everyone has been busy and working on getting well. Lexi is doing really well. She has become a super huge cuddle bug. It's truly crazy. In the morning she stretches out on the bed and rolls over for tummy rubs. Sometimes Shayla gets in the middle cause she gets jealous. 

I have them both booked now to get spayed. Lexi is going in on the 8th of Feb and Shayla will go in on the 9th. My theory on getting them done at the same time is it will be easier to have them down at the same instead of one down and then the other. Why drag it out for a month. Let them both feel icky at the same time and feel better at the same time. Wish me luck. 

We are going to Las Vegas in march for a week. I totally understand how you feel about leaving your dogs. I stress all the time. We have friends who are going to look after the girls. The couple that usually looks after them can't this year but another couple said yes when we asked. They have three Goldens (14 yrs, 12 yrs and 8 months) so it's going to be a full full house for them. Nice thing is we live down the street so she can always bring our girls home for the day to get a break. I'm still going to worry and stress while away. Guarantee the last two days away my us and will get tired of hearing "I wonder how the girls are, I miss them". 

Can't believe Lexi is 15 months old. Where does the time go??

Have a good weekend everyone. I will let y'all know how the double surgery goes. 

Donna


----------



## IrisBramble

Donna- what a mess with your log in. i totally understand the spaying together i would too. that picture is beyond cute.

Lynn- i totally understand about that, Rosie prob weighs more then Luna now, she is closer to 70lbs i think i was told to get her to 60lbs for her frame we will see how much come Feb 23rd when she goes in for shots. 

Rosie goes in Thursday for a grooming i tried for today but i called to late and he was booked i love having a groomer 1 block up from us. 

hope everyone is doing well, im getting better still very tired and having a hard time with my breathing (i have severe asthma so this was very hard on me) and i have been battling a horrible migraine off and on this week. im hoping to get back to work this week.


----------



## wdadswell

Dawn, I am so sorry, you are still having a tough time with your health. Sounds like, you need to get away from this winter's climate. It's too bad, your Florida trip, is in March. I hope you start feeling better soon.

Love that picture of Lexi Donna. What a sweetie! Good luck, with both surgeries!

Kathleen, I bet you, Elsa will surprise you, when you go away. I always found, my kids or my pets, were always better, for other people. I hope you get a chance, to do a test run, before you go, so you won't worry, when you're gone.

Lynn, I guess, having an intact male, has its perks, as I think Bodie is quite skinny. I had him in to the Vet's the other day, for a weepy eye and he was almost due for his vaccs, so got that done. Was hoping, he hadn't scratched it and it ended up being conjunctivitis, thankfully. My Vet, thought he looked great-coat and muscular wise. She didn't think he was skinny, for an intact male and he weighed in at 80lbs, which shocked me. So I guess, I will stop worrying about it, for a while and hope he fills out, when he gets older.

I was trying to get good pic of his eye, after we came back from the Vet and couldn't do it and Bodie's nose was still running, from havin his eye stained.


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Hello Lexi, Hello Bodie, you both look adorable!
Good luck with the double spaying. At least when you have to tell them to, Cool It, it applies to both! 
Bodie sounds like he's doing really well, hopefully the eye clears quickly. 
Dawn, Can't imagine being sick like that with asthma too. I know my Mom has a hard enough time with half a lung missing, when she gets sick, which is way too often for my comfort. She's 73 now.
The dogs go for a day trip to the boarding kennel on the 7th, a week before we leave. Took Elsa in for her shots, 87lbs!!! Bad Dale, Bad Hubby. I was willing to accept Elsa weighed 80 lbs, the vet says she should be 77. I have been expressing concern over how much Elsa's been eating since she got spayed. My husband and I do not completely agree on what dogs should and should not eat. I hate fights or stand offs, so I have been letting it slide, and now Elsa is paying the price, by gaining 2 plus pounds a month for 3 months :-(
We had a very traumatic experience. The dogs came across their first deer, and they took her down! Dale saw the flash of bodies, we heard the deer scream, and we ran. Elsa kind of danced away, as I screamed, Leave It!! repeatedly. Nahanni was lunging for it's jugular as Dale dragged her off the poor creature. Then the deer got up and ran, Elsa hot on her heels, before I could grab her. I run after them calling Elsa, and they both went through a deep waterhole in the woods, the deer collapsed, half in and half out of the water, unable to climb the mud bank on the other side. Elsa was so torn, running towards the deer, then running towards me, back and forth a few times, before I won out and she came to me, as I was picking my way around this water hole. Clipped her on her lead, and then I took Elsa back to Dale, and told him I was going to get the deer out of the water. Got back to the deer, she hadn't moved. I picked her up, ( our island deer are quite small, she might of weighed 35-40 lbs), and put her on the bank, and then climbed up and picked her up again. She was playing possum the whole time. Then Dale yells, "Elsa!" In my rush, I clipped to the wrong clip. My leash has two and the spring in broken on one. Elsa comes running back to me and the deer. I quickly put it down, next to a moss covered log. Grabbed Elsa as she got to me, told her Don't Touch, and Leave It. She sniffs the deer, and I paused to tell the doe, I was so very sorry. I start pulling Elsa away, not wanting to traumatize this poor animal anymore, than we already had. In less than 10' feet, it raised it's head to watch us go. Thank Goodness! Since the sides of the pool were so narrow, and closed in with trees, before going deep, I had to bring Elsa straight through the bush. Tall, prickly salmon berry and alder trees. Lots of dead and downed logs and branches, with only her harness to hold on to. Elsa kept trying to look back, but watch where she's going at the same time, still very much excited and full of energy. I fell once, as we made our way out. 
Dale was very shaken up himself. Nahanni had been just going snaky on him the whole time. Her instinct to kill was so blatant. Elsa wasn't thinking like that, although I am sure she could of pestered it to death with her curiosity. It is only retrospectively, we now realize, that Nahanni, who has been the one to find deer offal all winter, has a taste for raw meat now. She knew what she was doing :-(
I feel so sorry for the deer here. We have two hunting seasons on them because there is no natural predators. And the hunters clean and gut them in the bush, on the beaches, where ever. We have people come here from other places to hunt our small deer. That poor doe has spent months, keeping ahead of the hunters, and probably half starved because of it. She felt so light for her size. We never dreamed the dogs would actually catch one, and in less than a hundred feet! We have prayed it survived the run in, with our dogs. I am not a very good carnivore, preserving its life was my one and only goal. 
Nahanni now wears a bell on her harness, and I replaced my leash. What a hard lesson to learn, and now, come fawn season, I don't think Hubby should let her off the leash at all, unless we are right on the beach for a few months. I ended up with a rotator cuff injury that has taken about 5 days to heal. Dale had to help me dress. and even the computer was very difficult to use, but I am much better now. 
I am so glad I have a Golden! She has no interest in dead things, she doesn't want to run off, and she will listen to me, even when the stakes are high. I am so proud of Elsa, and love her all more now. It took us so long to bond, but I think it's ended up a stronger bond in the end.


----------



## IrisBramble

Kathleen- Oh that sounds like quite the experience im sorry about your shoulder  i dont know what i would do in a situation like that. Rosie is a smaller framed dog long but stocky and shorter to the ground my vet says she should weight between 55-60 pounds and since she got spayed she is some where between 65-70 so yeah i feel you we have to get her losing some weight.

Bodie looks so cute i hope his eye gets better

Rosie finally went and got groomed today she looks wonderful and smells so good but dropping her off is like dropping a kid off at daycare (i know my son was like this lol) she tried jumping im my lap wouldn't let the lady who would be clipping her touch her then when i went to leave she clawed at the door i wanted to cry  i know after awhile she was ok, she is very shy and timid the owner has a therapy dog who helps her by being a nice calm dog so she feels comfortable going up and smelling him and he wont move he just lets her get used to him and doesnt make sudden moves like other dogs it helps her since he is the only one there who is calm the rest are barking and stuff lol

i hope everyone has a good weekend!


----------



## LynnC

Hi All - Oh my gosh Kathleen I feel horrible for you and your DH. What a traumatic experience that must have been. Elsa is such a good girl, I feel so proud of her and am happy for you. It must be difficult having 2 such different dogs. I'm not sure if Nahannimwill ever get that instinct out of her??? And your shoulder, that must be so painful. Hopefully you'll mend and won't have any ongoing problems with it. I bet Mexico is sounding good right now . I hope the pups do ok with their kennel trial. 

Dawn - Rosie looks so adorable. Luna is a scaredy cat sometimes too. It depends on the situation. I hope you're back to your usual self and feeling better. 

Donna - Lexi looks so cute and comfortable. That's a pain about your log on. Good luck with the girls spay. I think you're smart to get them done at the same time. The first few days are the worse then the hardest part is keeping them calm. Las Vegas sounds great. I love it there, 3 days and I'm good. It's so the opposite of where I live (in the middle of the woods) I love the contrast. The lights all night, restaurants, shows and gambling . Where are you staying?

Wendy - I hope Bodies eye has healed. He's such a handsome boy . I wouldn't worry too much about him, 80 lbs sounds perfect. 

Luna has been good. Alls been quiet on the home front. Still no decisions about the seeing eye foster. I'm thinking about starting therapy training for Luna. I take her with me when I visit my MIL at her facility and everyone LOVES her. She's so good with everyone and isn't afraid of wheelchairs or walkers. We'll see. 

Here are a few pics from this weekend. 2 of my loves Leah and Luna :--heart:


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Poor Rosie. She looks good. Wish Elsa would tolerate a bandana, she'd look so cute, but she goes nuts when I put one on her. 
Those are adorable pictures Lynn. Leah is a beautiful baby. Wow, seems like you were just announcing your grand daughter's birth and now she is sitting up independently. 
Elsa finally got a real snow day! It's so beautiful. I have been smiling and humming all day. I guess I was really missing experiencing some snow.


----------



## IrisBramble

Lynn adorable pics of Luna and baby Leah they look so cute together!!! I think Luna would make a great therapy dog, I'd like to get Rosie certified as a therapy/companion dog for my son ( he has OCD, ADHD and other autism spectrum disorders) but shes not like her sissy and wouldnt be able to do anything other then be his therapy dog since i know she would be afraid of walkers and wheelchairs , she's basically a sissy lol so she couldn't go to places like that.

Elsa looks so happy in the snow, im so glad she finally got some!!! Love the 1st pic of her smiling and the 2nd of her and her sissy playing.

So much for the bandanna ladies, i came home from the store this afternoon and after her having it on almost 24 hours and not touching it the corner was all chewed off, yup thats right she ate it ugh if i can get back on here i will upload the pic from my phone that i had texted my hubby.

We have a viewing Monday night and funeral Tuesday morning, a dear friend of ours was killed in a head on crash yesterday morning we are beyond devastated.


----------



## LynnC

Thank you Dawn and Kathleen. Leah cut her 2 bottom teeth yesterday and we didn't know she was teething!!! She's such a joy  . Yay!!! Elsa and Nahanni got snow    They look like they're having fun. Hows your shoulder Kathleen? Hopefully the snowy weather didn't cause a problem. 
Dawn Luna doesn't chew clothing (at least not yet) but my dog Harley would rip and eat socks, underwear, dish towels really anything she would get. Just be a bit careful because it could twist and cause an obstruction  . Little stinker Rosie .

Have a great weekend everyone. My DH decided to have a small Super Bowl party (I could care less about Super Bowl unless its Giants) and turns out 40 people coming!!! Yikes!


----------



## Amystelter

Thought and prayers are with you Dawn. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Sorry to hear of your loss Dawn. ((Comfort and Hugs)) Too bad about the bandana.
How did the party go Lynn?
My shoulder is fine now. The snow is making up for all the snow we didn't get all winter, or last winter, and maybe the one before that...
Doctor appointments cancelled for today, and thinking we should cancel dog daycare tomorrow. It's pretty iffy on us going.


----------



## LynnC

Dawn - I'm so sorry about your friend . We need to enjoy each day, no one knows what tomorrow will bring. 

Kathleen - I'm glad your shoulder is better. Are you still having bad weather? Can you reschedule the pups for another day this week maybe? The party was fun. Everyone had a good time and the teams put on a great game  . Though honestly I liked the commercials better.


----------



## wdadswell

So much going on!!
So sorry Dawn, for your loss. Sending hugs, your way too.
Love all the pics! Everyone looks great!! Love Leah and Luna together!!
40 people-wow!! You must have a big house Lynn!! 
Poor Kathleen!! Sounds like you guys got hammered, with more to come!

Bodie's eye healed quickly, thanks! Polysporin eye worked well, for anyone that deals with it, in the future. We just have freezing rain coming here. Took the dogs on a trail hike, yesterday and promptly got lost. Don't recommend. I was just praying, I got back to my car, before dark. They had fun though! Me, not so much. Very sore today!


----------



## IrisBramble

Thanks everyone for the thoughts he was laid to rest today only 42 so young he was kindest sweetest man, would do anything for anyone, i still think im gonna see his face on Saturday smiling at everyone.

I hope everyone is doing well, Kathleen i hope your shoulder feels better, Lynn i hope your party went well, Donna im glad Bodies eye is healing.

Rosie has all these scabs down her spine some are bleeding, some are just raw and some are just heavily scabbed im going to attach the best pictures i could get she has a appt on the 23rd for her shots im not sure if should take her in sooner? the spots she has them in when i checked them out, the scab came off along with all the hair in that spot i dont know if its dry skin, or if shes having allergy problems now, or are they hot spots? im so confused the scabs feel really big and crusty i haven't felt this on her before she got groomed this past Thursday but shes been there before so i cant say shes allergic to anything there

ETA: i forgot my sister used to work for a pet supply company and she got all these free samples from NaturVet which supplies all these vitamin supplements and she gave me a bag to put in her food its Skin and Coat plus, Advanced allergy aid formula


----------



## IrisBramble

i have better pictures this morning

after consulting with my sister it has to be something at the groomer, i think i may have to take her in to the vet soon her hair is also shedding more then usual at these spots.


----------



## LynnC

Dawn - I have no idea what that could be? I would go to the vet though. The top pic from last night looks like maybe some infection?? Poor Rosie . 

Wendy - good to know about the polysporin. OMG you must have been so scared lost. I would have been . Glad you and the pups found your way out of the woods!

Donna - good luck with the spays. Try not to worry too much. I hope Lexi and Shayla recover quickly and aren't too uncomfortable. Hope you have lots of bones to keep them busy when they feel better . 

Have a good week everyone. We're supposed to get a snowstorm tomorrow 8-10" predicted. We really haven't had too much snow this winter so I really can't complain. XOXO


----------



## wdadswell

Dawn-not sure. If they are just down her spine, it could be a reaction, to something the groomer used. If I'm putting shampoo on, I go down the spine, first, then mix in the coat. I'd get her in to the Vet, some of those sores look angry and you don't want her to lose more hair. If the Vet thinks, it's a reaction, maybe let your groomer know too.


----------



## wdadswell

Dawn-just thought of something. Just do what I did, when Bodie got his eye infection, I just moved up his vaccine appointment. That way, you don't have to pay, for an extra check up.


----------



## IrisBramble

Thanks all 

we have a snow day today and everyone's home so i made her a appt at 130 thats when they open because of the storm. so we shall see whats up with her and i will try and get her shots moved up if i can. 

i'll keep you posted as to what they say.


----------



## LynnC

Dawn - how did Rosie make out at the vet?

Donna - Hope the pups are doing well 

Kathleen - did you end up taking the pups for a trial at the kennel?

We got about 9" of snow yesterday. Right now its freaking freezing out!! Luna was such a bad girl yesterday  . When we were shoveling we let her off leash. I showed her I had turkey in my pocket and she would not come back to us!!! We tried to get her in for 1 HOUR!!!! She kept doing the zoomies and everytime I called her she came but when I showed her the turkey she wouldn't come close enough for me to grab her. Then my neighbor through the woods dog came out and was barking at her so she ran up there. Their yard is fenced in so Luna and their dog kept running along the fence chasing each other. My DH was soooooo frustrated with her. I finally went to the fence with a blanket to throw on her and all of a sudden she came to me and sat!!!! I think she was just exhausted. Thing is sometimes she's so good and then she's so bad. My DH took her for a walk in the woods yesterday morning and she did GREAT off leash and when they got back she just followed him into the house! Ugh, right now her off leash privileges has been revoked!!!
Have a great weekend everyone  XOXO


----------



## IrisBramble

Hi everyone 

Rosie has a skin infection and is on antibiotics (750mg of cephalexin that we stuff in a banana ) we got there just time time before it got really bad, the vet said it could have come from any where most likely something at the groomers. 


I was able to do what Donna suggested and get her shots moved up they also did her yearly fecal sample and heart worm test checked her all out and weighed her. 

She weighs 74lbs and i asked my vet who took in all her measurements and said she is at an ok weight which i have always thought she was a bit heavy so im still gonna put her on diet and once the nice weather comes get her walking like crazy. the practice is great and has many vets and some say she would be between 55-60lbs and some between 55-65lbs and this is the 1st time I've seen this vet and she says 74lbs is ok so im not sure.

We were set to get up to 8 in they called off school at 10pm wed night we got about maybe 4-5 in not bad at all Rosie loved it wormed though the snow with her snout eating it along the way lol

Donna how are the pups?
Kathleen did you take the dogs for a visit to the kennels?
Lynn- Luna is such a naughty girl lol i cannot believe she did that, hopefully she never does that again i would have been so frustrated with it.


----------



## LynnC

That's too bad about Rosie's infection . It's a good thing you brought her in & got the antibiotics. Wow 74lbs! Luna only weighs 64 lbs. isn't it funny how Rosie was the smallest of the litter & Luna the biggest. My vet goes by how they look & if she can see a waist??? She told me to have Luna loose a few lbs so go figure. We're getting more snow now. Hopefully it won't be that much more. 
Have a good weekend everyone . Xoxo


----------



## Amystelter

IrisBramble said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Rosie has a skin infection and is on antibiotics (750mg of cephalexin that we stuff in a banana ) we got there just time time before it got really bad, the vet said it could have come from any where most likely something at the groomers.
> 
> 
> I was able to do what Donna suggested and get her shots moved up they also did her yearly fecal sample and heart worm test checked her all out and weighed her.
> 
> She weighs 74lbs and i asked my vet who took in all her measurements and said she is at an ok weight which i have always thought she was a bit heavy so im still gonna put her on diet and once the nice weather comes get her walking like crazy. the practice is great and has many vets and some say she would be between 55-60lbs and some between 55-65lbs and this is the 1st time I've seen this vet and she says 74lbs is ok so im not sure.
> 
> We were set to get up to 8 in they called off school at 10pm wed night we got about maybe 4-5 in not bad at all Rosie loved it wormed though the snow with her snout eating it along the way lol
> 
> Donna how are the pups?
> Kathleen did you take the dogs for a visit to the kennels?
> Lynn- Luna is such a naughty girl lol i cannot believe she did that, hopefully she never does that again i would have been so frustrated with it.




Hugs to Rosie- xtra treats too


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Amystelter

Post snow pics ❄ 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## IrisBramble

Thanks everyone no more snow in our forecast so im just waiting for it melt lol

Lynn- were gonna try and get her down to 65lbs by fall so a 9lbs loss 

Amy- shes is during this time getting extra treats, she gets her regular after potty treat then half a banana 2x a day for her pills lol


----------



## wdadswell

Ugh!! We just get some fresh snow, on the ground and have another freezing rain warning! I hate walking, on icy surfaces. Finally gave Bodie his first bath, since puppyhood. Surprisingly, went really well!! Wasn't sure, how I was going to heave an 80 lb dog in the bathtub, but, it wasn't bad. Definitely helped that he loves water!

I took Bodie to a fun,Dog Lover's Day, this morning. They had vendors, agility and trick demonstrations, along with a lure course. Bodie got to do it twice and had a blast! He had to chase, a piece of plastic, that was running, along a zip line, over jumps and through different obstacles. I definitely, have to get him into some sports this year! He loves doing that sort of thing. Out of all the dogs, I've had in my life, he is the most athletic. I couldn't believe how good, Bodie was with all the other dogs and people.

Have to show a pic of him chasing the lure, even though, the picture is not good. So hard to snap it, when he's flying towards you


----------



## Baydog14

Hi everyone 

Just thought I'd pop in an let you know that the girls have done very well with their surgeries. Lexi was done weds and Shayla was done Thursday. I took Thursday and Friday off work (vacation days) to be home with them. Lexi slept most of the day Thursday and then they both slept most of day on Friday. 

Lexi had her first BM Friday in the early evening and it was a bit soft. Needless to say everything after that was water and she wanted out every hour after that. It was a very long night. By about 4 am she was having bloody movements so i called vet first thing this morning and took her in. Took a sample with us in case they wanted it. She appeared ok when we got there. They fit us in at 11:30 and last BM was at 7 am. 

They checked her heart, belly, no temperature, and she was doing ok. They gave her a shot of penicillin and antibiotics to take at home for five days. She is in a much better frame of mind tonight. Could have been the anaesthetic and stress of surgery. She had a light dinner of brown rice, beef and a bit of cheese and we'll see how that goes overnight. I'm crossing my fingers for a solid BM tomorrow. 

Needless to say it's been a bit stressful. The hardest part is keeping them from rough housing with each other and jumping around. Their incisions look great and both internal and external stitches are dissolving so that's good. They trimmed their nails at the clinic so no more clicking on the hardwood floors. Oh.... Shayla weighed in at 50 lbs and Lexi weighed in at 67 lbs. 

I'm so sorry Rosie has an infection. Glad you got it sorted out and got meds for her. 

Glad to hear you got Bodie's eye cleared up. These guys sure keep us on our toes. 

Will keep you posted on how tonight goes with tummy woes

Donna


----------



## LynnC

Donna - Im glad the girls surgery is over but poor Lexi . Its a good thing you brought her back in and it probably is stress. These pups are such big babies  . I hope she has a good day today and is feeling better soon. Can you maybe keep them separated so they can't rough house? We want them to feel better but then when they do they want to play?!?! Hugs to you and the pups .

Wendy - Sounds like Bodie had a great day . What fun!! He must have look fabulous after his bath and what a good boy with the doggies and people. I love it when we feel pride for our dogs . In the picture he doesn't look 80 lbs, he looks all legs  What a handsome boy.

Dawn - hope Rosies infection is doing better. Usually they're better after ever just a few doses of the antibiotic.

Ugh, freezing rain here this morning    . I can handle the snow but ice! Going to babysit my granddaughter tonight so my son and DIL can go out for a valentines dinner. I'll try and get some pics of Luna and Rex . Have a good day everyone. XOXO


----------



## IrisBramble

i think i keep mixing up peoples names im so sorry lol 

Wendy- Bodie looks like hes having a great a time wish they had stuff like that around here.

Donna- im glad the girls are healing well, sorry about Lexi sometimes our pups can be so sensitive. 

Lynn- have a great time babysitting my mom was always begging to babysit when mine was that little, she still loves it till this day. 

We have rain today but not freezing. Rosie's infection seem to be doing much better the spots are much less and she is not wanting to scratch them. so on Thursday i will really check her out and make sure the meds are making a real difference if not we have to go back to the vet.

My mom has to have emergency surgery this Thursday they found a cyst on her ovary the size of a orange so her being 66 this is uncommon according to her doc and all her tests have come back not cancer and they want to make sure with 1000% certainty that she never gets cancer, so shes having a Hysterectomy. It all started because she told her doc she was having issues holding her bladder and going frequently so he sent her for some tests and they found it. So my sister will be coming up and staying over night wed and on Thursday morning taking her over the bridge to Philly where its being done and will join them after i drop my son off at school (i have no one to drop him off for me and my hubby is out of town and cannot get home) she has to stay over night so i will pick her up friday too since my sister will have to go back to work.


----------



## LynnC

Hello. Hope everyone and the pups are doing well. Must be a busy time for everyone it's been very quiet. Everything here has been well. I'm with Leah now and she's taking her morning nap so I have a few minutes. She is such a joy, Wednesday's are my favorite day of the week . Luna's been doing well. She's definitely settling down a bunch and seems to have lost her puppyhood . I've noticed her appetite seems to have increased. I'm definitely going to have to watch it. She inhales her food and looks at me like where's the rest??? Today's a beautiful day here. It's been very mild this past week. Supposed to get up to 70 by Friday. Crazy!!!! Have a wonderful week everyone. Hugs to all the pups. XOXO

Dawn - hope your moms surgery went well. I had to have that surgery a few years ago because I had fibroids  . 

Here's a pic of Luna visiting my MIL this past weekend :--heart: UGH!!! I still can't figure out how to flip the pics!!!


----------



## wdadswell

Lynn, that is a sweet pic! Luna is so good, with everyone, have you thought about her being a therapy dog? I know, we broke a 30 year record for temps today! Crazy!!

Donna, hope the girls, are well on their way, to feeling normal again.

Dawn hope your Mom is recovering nicely and Rosie is doing well.

Poor Bodie has had a couple of rough days. He is, an extremely quick scavenger, when we walk and most of the time, I can catch him. This time he scarfed it back, too quick. I knew it was food and fairly small, so I let it go. Yesterday, he seemed a little quiet, but was fine on his walk and by yesterday afternoon, he started drooling, just a little and his breath had an odour to it. No temp, diarrhea or vomiting and he ate 3/4 of his dinner last night

This morning, he still raced for the ball, every time I chucked it, but he's just missing that spark to him. Took him in to Vet and she said, whatever he snagged, was probably bad. Drooling and breath were a sign of nausea and to do chicken and rice, for 24-48 hours.

I'm hoping, by tomorrow, he'll be over his sour tummy and can get back to being the fun and irritating brother to Nala.


----------



## IrisBramble

Hello everyone!!! I hope everyones doing well, i have been busy and sick

i have had a cold after a cold after a cold and its so annoying. my moms surgery went well she still cant drive other then in our tiny town for another week so i have to take her every where since my sister doesn't live here. She also moved too, to a senior apt building (in the same town just 2 blocks over and 2 blocks down from me) which this past sat we moved all her big items like her bed, dressers, couch that kind of stuff. we had moved boxes on that friday night and im still helping her get stuff out of her other apt (she has till march 31st to vacate that one) im running on empty with her and she still has some stuff to move over heavy stuff that we cant lift and her new apt is full of unpacked boxes and stuff everywhere im trying to help but i have other stuff going on too, we need help and my sister needs to step up and help us so we will see ( shes only helped us 2 days in this whole journey and as busy as my life is and as sick as i always am i manage to always help, her life is not near as busy as mine but she never offers to help) 

Rosie is good shes been very mellow and such a good girl, my mom will be taking care of her when we go away at the end of March for 6 days im so happy i dont have to board her. we are going away for 2 days to WV this weekend and and were taking her with us im so glad she can go with us. Shes getting into the trash again tonight it took 2 of us to fish out a Popsicle stick from her mouth she then proceeded to get mad at us for taking them from her and she barked at us for making her go lay down, totally not like her.

Lynn- i noticed Rosie got mellow after her spay and her appetite increased and has been that way ever since, she looks so cute waiting to be petted by your mother in law. 

Wendy- i hope Bodie feels better soon poor pup! he has the cutest face i just love it.

here are some pics from Valentines day!


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Hello everyone! Sorry I have been gone so long.
Yes, we managed to get a break in our snow and take the dogs in for a daycare session, but our doctor appointments got snowed out.
Then it was the getting ready and heading out for the trip to Mexico. I had a head cold the whole time we were gone. I picked it up the day we took the dogs to day care I guess. The first time I have been sick in years and I know it was the stressing over the trip to Mexico that weakened my immune system. I manage pretty good. Took a lot of cold medication and drank a lot of echinaceae tea. The wedding went beautifully, and then we had torrential rain storms the next day, and it got good after that. The kids rented the house next door to theirs for us 'old folks' and one 17 year old, and the rest of them stayed in the other house. They kept the wedding small, 20 people. 9 of us immediate family member flew in. So they rented a van and we toured around a few beaches. Rented a boat for a day, and went on an Art Tour walk in San Jose del Cabo. The younger folks went on a few party trips, and Dale and I went into town on our own a couple of times. I have never been treated, 'old' before. It was kind of weird, but a blessing since I was sick and trying to keep it under wraps the best I could. 
The dogs did wonderfully at the dog kennel. In spite of all my fears, the place just feels good, and the dogs seem to agree. Elsa even hesitated coming to me for a moment, going back to the owner for reassurance! The one thing neither, Elsa or Nahanni didn't hesitate about was jumping in the truck! They had not forgotten the truck of going places, and were really excited. We took them to a dog park, and they just ran in circles, kind of avoiding us for a bit before settling down. I guess they just felt confused. We disappeared, then suddenly reappear. I was feeling a bit sad, so when we got to the ferry, I took Elsa for just a her and me walk. She quickly settled into that and remembered my commands. Lots of talking, treats, and a ferry ride home later, they were back to their normal selves about us. 
My cat on the other hand, she's been kind of glued to my hip since we got home. I mean literally, she is in my chair with me, all the time.

Glad Rosie is recovering on antibiotics. So sorry to hear how difficult things are for you Dawn, but you sound like a wonderful daughter, being there for your mom. Recovering from a hysto takes longer than most people realize. I hope you get time to recover from the chronic cold cycle. BTDT when my kids were young. My best friends became echinaceae and Myrrh tincture. Plus going crazy on disinfecting things and remember to replace everyone's tooth brush after an illness. it one of the number one ways to get reinfected. 

Wendy, I hope Lexi and Shayla are well healed by now, and Donna, Bodie is recovered from his tummy trouble. (got that right I hope!)

Lynn, I am so glad Elsa likes to be in pack for walks. Already in the last couple of days, Nahanni has gone run about again. Dale is now coming down with my cold, so he was extra grumpy with Nahanni running off this afternoon. 

So not dog oriented, but here are some wedding pictures, to give you an idea of the setting. The first is all the women at the wedding, I am in the green and white on the end. My step daughters, the bride, Laurissa, and the girl in the coral dress, Aileen.
The men of the wedding, Dale is the one in the back, in the blue shirt and the one in the vest, our new son-in-law, Shane.
And of course, a shot of the newly married couple. The location is called Pedregal Beach, Cabo San Lucas.


----------



## LynnC

Hello All. Yay Kathleen's back  . Kathleen, it sounds like you had a nice trip though I don't think I would like being treated "old" either    . It always amuses me how our perception of "old" changes the "older" we get . You and your DH look fabulous and definitely NOT old. Thanks for sharing the pictures it looks like a beautiful wedding and your step-daughter is a beautiful bride. I tried to convince my boys to have destination weddings but their now wives wouldn't even discuss it. I'm glad the pups did well. Isn't it funny how we always make things so much bigger in our minds. The few times I had to board my dogs they were always a bit standoffish at first when we got back. I hope you and your DH are feeling better, its amazing how much stress can do to us.

Dawn - speaking of stress, Oh my gosh!! How do you do it all??? I know what you mean about your sister and mom. Sometimes it always seems like it falls on 1 person in the family. In my DH's family it's us with his mom. My DH brothers do live in upstate NY and Illinois so that is a bit difficult but a little moral support or appreciation would be nice sometimes. My mother always told me that we teach our kids how to treat us by watching how we treat our parents. I'm thinking a lot about my mom today. Today's her 11 year anniversary since her passing . Boy do I miss her. Enjoy you weekend in WV and hope Rosie stays out of the trash !

Wendy - I hope Bodie's tummy is feeling better. I swear these pups are like scavengers. Luna had something in her mouth this morning chewing it like it was a steak! By the time I got to her she did one big gulp and it was gone. I've only had goldens (except for 1 chocolate lab once) and was wondering, do other breeds eat stuff like goldens?

Luna's been doing well (except for whatever she ate this morning). She has become an early riser waking up with my DH every morning now. If he doesn't take her with him when he wakes up at 5am she cries and whines in the bedroom with me. So needless to say I have instructed DH he MUST take her with him when he wakes up because there is no way I'm waking up at 5!!! Its actually kind of nice because by the time I wake up she's already fed, walked and is napping . We're getting ready to go away next Thursday for 11 days. I'm very lucky my son is taking Luna for the whole time. She'll have a great time with his dog Kaya. The weathers been so crazy here. One day in the 70s and tomorrow supposed to be high in the 20s!!! The poor bulbs are peeking through, hope they make it.

Have a great weekend everyone. Hugs to all XOXO


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Hugs to you Lynn. Funny how you tried to get you're sons to have a destination weddings, they are actually quite costly, taking advantage of people. That's one reason the wedding ended up 20 people, it was a price cut off point that was huge. We actually lobbied for them having a wedding here at home, but Laurissa was determined to do it there, which is her home. The typhoon a couple of years ago cancelled the first wedding, which was originally more like 50 people, but then they bought a lot and have started building a house down there. Their priorities matured, Lol. Still, for us it was costly. We previously donated $2000 towards the wedding and the trip cost us about $4000. Which sets back our house renos by a years :-( Now we just have to pray the other 2 girls don't want to marry any time soon, because it would only be fair that they get $2000 each too. We had intentions of keep such monies aside, but the house renos kind of ate our intended savings. 
Ah well. It will all come out in the wash, as my grandmother would say. Mostly I am sad we will not get too far on the renos this year. We have too much stuff in too small of a house, and I still haven't got to really setting up house. Why decorate to just take it all down again? Plus, I have no dedicated studio space, and if I could make art, I could sell art and have my own income again. It was originally two bedroom, and they made it into a one bedroom. We are thinking of switching it back into two smaller rooms this year. Anyways, now I am just prattling on. Take care everyone, and love and safety to you and your pups.


----------



## IrisBramble

Hey everyone its been awhile but i have more on my plate again lol but that is the story of my life 

Getting my mom moved in is still happening im still helping her unpack my sister still hasn't been up to help us she is supposed to be coming up this weekend.

last Wednesday my son slipped and fell and hit his head in the tub and i had to rush him to the ER (this is the 1st time he has ever had an injury) it was like 7am i was in my room getting up he was already up and his bucket that he uses to rinse himself sometimes wasn't put away and with his OCD he had to put it away which meant he stood up on the rim of the tub and he slipped and cracked his head open (i had told him several times never to do this) he came to room crying that he fell and there was blood everywhere i started to freak out seeing it but i composed myself and got us dressed and out the door in 20mins to the ER where he was cleared for a concussion and got a cat-scan which was normal he needed 1 staple. he was out of school wed, thurs, and fri and we still went away to WV for the over night and he had fun we didnt push him and he went back to school today so between Motrin for the pain and swelling and cream for infection hes ok.

Rosie is good, she did wonderful on the trip and im happy to report my mom will be taking care of her while we are in Disney at the end of the month so i dont have to board her, plus she wont be boarded this summer either since we are taking her with us to GA 

Kathleen- the pictures look wonderful it sounds like you had a great time

Lynn- im happy to hear your son is taking Luna for the 11 days, i hope you have a great trip and Rosie has been eating weird stuff, she threw up 2 times in the few weeks .


----------



## LynnC

Oh my gosh Dawn I'm so sorry about your son . I'm glad it wasn't worse but you must have been so scared!!! The head bleeds like stink too. There must have been blood everywhere. Is your son ok emotionally?? That must have been traumatic for him. With 3 sons I can't even count how many times we've been in the ER. I'm glad those days are over but starting all over. Now I have Leah to worry about. 

Kathleen - I'm sorry your stepdaughters wedding put a hold on your renos . Funny thing I always thought a destination wedding would be less $ because it's small & intimate. Our sons had 100 ++ guests & the days of the brides family paying only are long over. Anyhow glad it's over. We're leaving tomorrow for 11 days I'll miss Luna terribly but am so looking forward to it. We're going to my happy place Maui . Luna will be fine she's staying with my son & his dog Kaya. Luna doesn't LOVE Kaya like Rex but she does love her They'll have a great time. Stay well everyone I may pop in while away, if not talk to everyone when I return . Aloha XOXO


----------



## wdadswell

Great pics Kathleen! Too bad you were sick, going down there. Sounds, like it was a good time though! Glad, the girls did well, while you were gone. Hope you can still figure out, a studio space.

Dawn, glad your son is ok. That must have been scarey, for both of you.

Enjoy Maui Lynn!! Looking forward to pictures. Never been there, but would love to go someday.

Well, my scavenger was fine, the next day, thank goodness, but is fighting a bit of an ear infection, in one ear. He loves to play in the water, so not sure, if he got water in it. Hope, he's not going to be prone, to getting them. I'm taking Bodie, to a health clinic, on Saturday, to get his eyes and heart certified. I'm going to do his hips and elbows, when he turns 2. I'm not breeding him. Just, for my peace of mind and I want to get him in sports.

Tomorrow's Friday! Enjoy your weekend and Lynn-Aloha!!


----------



## IrisBramble

Hope everyone is doing well

My Kid finally gets the staple out of his head tomorrow after school, he can go back to normal activity in gym. 

We had a busy weekend, full of wresting shows, a birthday party and a horror show convention ( we go to people watch and shop the boutiques its so much fun BUT we are NOT horror movie fans go figure lol but the hotel they hold it in is like 5 mins from our house so why not?) the time change is messing us all up. i have a few appts this week nothing bad BUT WERE GETTING A HUGE STORM HERE LADIES, anywhere from 12-18 inches of snow, so super ugh, coming Monday night into Tuesday. 

Glad Bodie is feeling better and i hope his ear infection goes away

Lynn- enjoy your trip to Maui your in a better place then here this week.


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Glad it all ended well for your son and you Dawn. I was the head splitter in my family, two trips to the ER, and I still have a scar from one of them. I think it is always harder on the Mom than the kid. Two of my kids split their eyebrows open, and both times it was on an island during a non ferry day. So I got good at using butterfly bandages. Hopefully your snow is letting up. We still got snow, just 5 days back. Not much, but here, any in March is very unusual. Then yesterday, I actually got to turn the heat off and keep the sliding door open for a few hours. It was the first day to have that spring feeling this year. Is your Mom finally settled in? It's nice she can take care of Rosie for you. Hopefully your own health is hanging in there.

Hope your time in Maui is wonderful and relaxing for you Lynn! It's great you have a family dog sitter available, and it's a routine Luna knows. 

Hope Bodie has recovered from his mishaps. I have been lucky with Elsa, considering she swims almost daily and hasn't had any ear issues. In the beginning I was pretty dedicated to drying them afterwards, but I have gotten less so as time has gone by. With the recent incident with Nahanni, (see below), I did some research on how to deal with water in the ears and there is some good tips on how to help dogs speed up the process of drying their ears. 

Nahanni did it again, went after a deer, and chased it right into a small lake. **** near drowned herself, refusing to come when called, Elsa was with her, but came back right away. So we are walking the dogs separately, and Nahanni is not allowed off leash. It's what everyone told Dale would most likely happen, choosing a husky. Such a shame, because we do have the ideal location for having a dog off leash. We also think she got water in her ear and have been trying home remedies for it. 

Elsa on the other hand, is growing up so beautifully! We were passing a neighbour's the other day, who has a dog Elsa really likes. The neighbour came out, with her dog to talk on the side of the road. She was impressed, Elsa was excited, but not pulling hard once she reached the end of her leash, and being so well behaved compared to what she had been like all last year. So I let Elsa off her leash, her and 'Virgil', ran around in the front of the yard, and played. When a truck turned the corner, I called Elsa over, held her harness until the truck past and let her go again. That was her first time off leash, in town, outside of our own yard.

Here's pictures of Elsa, who took full advantage of the snowy weather we got last month. She seemed to be just as happy 'swimming' through snow, as she does water.


----------



## IrisBramble

Elsa is a absolute beauty!! Sorry to hear Nahanni did that again.

We didn't get as much snow as we thought we got about 6in but the ice is the killer it's weighing down all of our trees and the pretty one by our deck may be completely gone it's so bad off right now  so is the little pine my son planted 2 years ago if that dies I'll be heart broken. It's been so cold it's been in the 20's but it feels like the teens. Rosie absolutely loves the snow she was so excited to play in it on Tuesday morning she couldn't wait to get outside lol 

I hope everyone is well our weekend will be quiet hubby leaves Monday for 2 weeks on a business trip so were just gonna spend time together, we won't see him till we meet up with him in Florida, we fly down on Wednesday the 29th we won't see him till that Thursday or Friday.


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Awe, nice pictures of Rosie, she's such a creamy golden colour against the snow. Bet you're looking forward to going to Florida to get a break from the cold spring?


----------



## IrisBramble

YES!!! lol its so cold here again, its super windy today 35 but feels like 25 im sick of it. we leave in 1 week and i cannot wait.

Rosie is having poopy troubles..... anyone's dog have issues sometimes going poop? she went 1 time on Monday afternoon and didn't go again until last night, she did go again this morning they arent real big. what works to get the bowls going?

she was giving me issues eating her food so this last time i bought her food i changed the flavor and im half way though the bag and i just realized this one isn't grain free could that be it? its chicken and rice, she usually eats turkey and pea.


----------



## LynnC

Hi All . We're back and had a wonderful time. Just relaxed and enjoyed the beautiful weather, I just LOVE it there. If I could only talk my kids to moving there. Funny thing happened. The first morning we woke up early (6 hour time difference  ) and went for our usual walk. We walk a beautiful oceanside walkway and come around a corner to a gorgeous beach and there are 2 goldens playing in the water! 1 was an american (reddish) golden and 1 was an english style (just like Luna)! Of course I ran down the beach to meet them, Chaka (american) and Baci. Baci was 1 month older than Luna born September 2015!! Every morning after that we walked to the same beach not to see them again . I am so sorry I didn't get pictures that first morning! Luna did well while we were away. She was a bit standoffish when we returned. She definitely was mad at us and I think she also missed Kaya (my sons dog) when she got home.

Wendy - I hope Bodies ear is better. Maybe its a male thing. My females never had ear problems but my male always had issues. Poor thing we knew it immediately when he would start shaking his head. Hope Bodies tests for certifications went well too.

Kathleen - LOVE the pictures of the pups. Elsa is such a regal girl. I just love her coloring and she sure does love playing in the snow . Too bad about Nahanni and the deer. I'm not sure what you can do besides always keeping her confined. I never had a dog with such a strong will like that. Maybe she'll calm down when she gets a bit more mature??? Hopefully

Dawn - Have a great time in Florida. I can't believe the weather here! It's been awful and thank goodness we missed the snowstorm they got 1 foot here. Hope your sons pine tree made it.

Have a great weekend everyone. XOXO


----------



## IrisBramble

Lynn I'm glad you had such a good time, I'm sure Luna will forgive you 

Question ladies 

Yesterday Rosie who is a natural little scardy cat got spooked when my son ran through the dinning room(this is a normal behavior for him she's used to it) and she flew up from her bed and started slipping everywhere all over my wood floor I mean not just once it was so excessive i was on the phone with my hubby at the time (he's away) I remarked how crazy she is. 

It's her back left leg looks like the lower part.

She laid down and a few hours later after her nap she was limping i thought maybe it was her toenail but they look ok I'm not sure sometimes when she gets going it's just a small giddy up sometimes it's a limp and other times she walks around with it completely off the floor im not sure if it's just sprained or something worse she won't let me touch the leg and she's not really doing much just resting.

My vet isn't open till Monday they were already closed yesterday when this happened. What should I do??? I have no idea where the nearest vet hospital is or another clinic. Should I stop at the pet store and get her something for pain?


----------



## LynnC

Poor Rosie  . Dawn I'm a more of a wait a see kind of person. I would wait to see my vet on Monday. She may have just pulled a muscle and may be better by then??? If you go to a emergency clinic it may cost you a fortune (not sure about pet insurance we don't do that) and if it is something more serious like a torn ACL there isn't much they will do as an emergency except maybe immobilize her and give her pain meds and refer her to a specialist on Monday. If it were Luna I would try and keep her calm and rest it. I know you live upstairs but if you could limit stairs I would do that too. Now if she seems like she's in a lot of pain you may have no choice but to take her to the emergency clinic  Good luck.


----------



## IrisBramble

Thanks Lynn im like you I like to wait and see too.

She was walking much better this afternoon she rested while me and my son went out for a few hours running errands. We came home and my mom wanted us to come to her place to hang out (her new place) and I didn't want to leave her anymore and she said bring her along, Rosie loved it the new smells, being with my mom, being spoiled and she was walking better by then.

We got home at 6pm she went potty we went in and she slept from then till I woke her up at 830 to finally eat dinner she ate and went back to bed either she's so pooped from my mom's or she's feeling down or something. 

But shes definitely walking better I mean if I feel she needs to go in on Monday I will by all means take her in but I think she will be ok I was just kinda freaking out because I have never dealt with this before.


----------



## LynnC

Dawn - so glad Rosie is doing a bit better . She may just be a bit sore but I would still take her to the vet tomorrow if she's not 100%. Also, in regards to her poop problem have you tried giving her pumpkin? Luna gets 1 tablespoon every morning with her food. Just make sure its the pure pumpkin and not the pumpkin pie filling (too much sugar). Hope your mom's liking her new place. Have a good day, going to be rainy here.


----------



## IrisBramble

Lynn- I have been giving her pumpkin again after I posted that I remembered that trick lol I went and got pure plain pumpkin she loves it and it's been helping tons. 

She's limping pretty bad again today had issues getting up the stairs after going potty so I guess it's off to the vet in the morning poor pup.

It's gonna drizzle here too today we're not going anywhere just gonna chill out and watch TV lol 
Hubby is away started in Texas now is in Florida watching spring training games lucky him!!! He works this week in Jacksonville and we're going down wed and checking into our Disney resort and he will join us Thursday and from there until Monday we get to spend time together.


----------



## wdadswell

Dawn, hope Rosie has just strained a muscle. Very nerve wracking, when they start limping. I have a doggy first aid kit, that really comes in handy, for emergencies. I keep eye, ear, pain and various other meds, in it. Positive thoughts, for the Vets tomorrow. 

Lynn, glad you enjoyed yourself in Maui! Hope you will share a beach picture, with us. 

Kathleen, Elsa looks amazing!! So nice, she'll listen, when you need her to. I'm sure Nahanni will get better, as she gets older. I remember, my half husky, was a challenge, when he was young. My 2 are little stinkers, when they go on a tangent. There's a pair of Canada geese, that come and nest, at the park every year.
Bodie has discovered, they are more fun, than ducks to chase, because they will circle the park, in the air and the dogs keep running after them.


----------



## IrisBramble

Guys- she is about 80% better i called the vet they said since she is about right in walking its prob a muscle strain and not to worry unless it gets worse again. i have puppy aspirin but i have to cut the dose in half because it says for 60-100lbs to give 2 pills every 12 hours and i gave her the dose this morning and i got 4 piles of throw up. they said to call if shes the same tomorrow and they can give her anti-inflammatory meds. 

Bodie looks so cute!!!!

I'll keep everyone updated.


----------



## LynnC

Hi all  . Hope everyone is doing well. Luna has been a bit under the weather this week. The dog walker texted me on Wed saying that she had diarrhea outside 3X and 1X inside    . I called my DH and he confessed the night before she got loose and was in the woods for about 1/2 hour! Lord knows what she got into and ate. She was better by Thursday night after she got everything out I guess. She has been VERY interested in the deer droppings on my lawn lately. 

Dawn - Hope Rosie is doing better. I think your going (or already left) to Florida. Have a wonderful time and PLEASE bring back some warm weather to NJ.

Wendy - Bodie look wonderful . He's such a handsome boy. Sounds like those Canadian geese are keeping him in shape .

Hope everyone else is doing well. The weather here has been awful. Cold, dreary and very rainy. Our lawn is one soggy mess. Hope things dry out for Easter, 22 for dinner!!! My DH brothers decided they're both coming with their families. 1 lives in Illinois and the other lives upstate NY (5 hours away). So when they come they stay for days!!! 7 kids so hopefully we can have the egg hunt outside. Either way it always works out  . Have a wonderful weekend everyone. XOXO


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Hello again. Glad you had a good trip Lynn, and sorry to hear about Rosie's limp. The couple of times Elsa has injured Nahanni, we just treated Nahanni like we would ourselves. Lots of rest and empathy. I think I tried an ice pack on her the one time. They recover in a few days. My daughter's dog Odin has always been prone to limps after over doing it. Tiny retriever ankles with a newfie body on top. So he got wraps and anti-inflammatory meds for his injuries.
Nice to see Bodie  Elsa loves chasing after the shadows of birds, Lol, but I am trying to teach her to leave the birds since she has swam out far a couple of times trying to catch up to them on the water.

I have had a rough couple of weeks. Was away for one whole week. My close friends, we raised our kids together, lost their 24 year old son to an accidental Fentanyl overdose. Having lost one of my sons, I just had to go be with them. It's been a heart breaking time. He had detoxed last summer, and was in medical care. He was working full-time and taking some university classes. Something triggered a relapse. Meanwhile my youngest step daughter, (and her dog, Koda), are staying with us and she's trying to detox from alcohol, we only found out, how bad it was, on the trip to Mexico. I am not confident that this is the best way, but she refuses to go to the hospital. I am at such a loss as to why some young people manage to thrive, even in adversity, and others do not, even though the love and support is there. 

Today is Nahanni's first birthday. She just finished her second heat, it started right when she would of had puppies, if she had been bred on her first heat. never seen a dog have back to back heats before. Koda is a super tall arctic wolf cross but has a black and white 'cow' hide.


----------



## IrisBramble

Hi everyone we got back this afternoon from Florida we had a fantastic time, we loved the resort as we have stayed there before, we swam and relaxed. I took Vin shopping at Disney Springs(used to be Downtown Disney) one day, and Sat morning me and hubby took the kid to Old town which we go to every time we visit Orlando, he rode the rides, we ate at the Tex Mex place we always eat at, then we did a little shopping. We had a wrestling show sat night and then Sunday we did Magic Kingdom. We are tired and run down but had fun. Have a busy few weeks coming up with School activities like book fair, a school trip, my kids IEP meeting and 5 doc appts 4 for me and 1 for the kid, spring break cant come soon enough(starts the 14th)

Lynn- sorry to hear Luna is under the weather i hope she is ok soon and keeps her paws off the bad stuff in the woods.

Nahanni is just beautiful, Happy birthday to her, i hope the crew had fun!!!! Im sorry to hear about your friends son. I hope your Step daughter gets better. 

Rosie is 100% better and she is very mad at us for being away lol we came back today and she is very distant.


----------



## LynnC

Hello All. Another rainy day her in NJ  . Dawn - glad you had a nice time. Its so nice you get to go away and enjoy family time with your son. Also glad Rosie is feeling better. She's just being a little stinker and probably mad at you for going away without her. Hope all goes well at the Dr appts. 

Kathleen - Love the pictures  . Happy belated birthday gorgeous Nahanni!! Poor thing second heat already  . Love the pictures of your pack. OMG love Elsa in the last picture   Koda looks HUGE, maybe its just the angle of the pictures. I'm praying for you, your friends and step daughter. I don't know why life is so hard sometimes 

So yesterday I took Luna for a Loose leash/recall workshop at the training facility we go to. OMG she was the worse dog there and I almost had to leave because I could not control her, calm her down & focus myself. I was so frustrated!!! Also, she kept on barking barking barking during the class. It was useless and we learned nothing . The only thing I learned is that we need to go to more training classes. I'm very busy getting ready for my Easter company. My DH brothers are coming, one is coming on Thursday with his family of 6 and the other is coming Friday with his family of 3. They're both staying till Monday. It's funny the way I look at it is how many meals I need to prepare. Then for Easter dinner we're 22 for dinner. Lots of planning! I'm a list kind of person so I have lots of lists made. I'm happy to do it especially when my MIL says the other day how happy she is everyone's coming because she thinks it may be the last time she see's everyone  . Her health has been on a rapid decline and yesterday we put her on Hospice  Hopefully she just won't suffer. 

Have a great week everyone and hugs to all. XOXO


----------



## IrisBramble

Oh Lynn im sorry to hear about your MIL i hope she wont suffer. Luna is little stinker like her sister im sure Rosie would be the same way, she went thought the puppy courses but i think i need to do adult classes with her she jumps and she needs to be better on the leash.

I hope everyone has a good week, were keeping it low key for Easter and just going out to eat its easier that way plus me and my mom end up doing all the cooking because my MIL is a horrible cook and her food makes people sick, not lying about that we have actually gotten sick from eating her food in the past, its been about 5 years since we have let her really do any cooking without either watching her or buying the food for her since she likes to cook food that has been in her freezer for years.

hugs


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Wow, Easter talk and I have to still mailed stuff got for my kids. Losing track of time I see. 
Lynn, sorry to hear about Luna's runs. Since we walk the dogs off the leash, on beaches a lot here, runs are not that uncommon. Never seems to last more than a day thank goodness. But poor Luna, not making it outside for one hit. As for her training manners, don't forget these working dogs are still 'pups'. They're like teenagers right now. From everything I have read, they don't really settle into listening fully until after 2. It's pretty easy with Elsa, but that's only because we live in a sleepy little village. Not sure how good she would be in a busy and exciting atmosphere. But she does give the other dogs heck for not listening to us! Maybe she'll be a dog trainer herself when she grows up, Lol.
Can't imagine having that many people for Easter, Wow. I wish you all the luck in the world. Sorry to hear about your MIL. I hope it goes easily for her and the hospice is as good as the one we had for my MIL. The staff and volunteers were amazing and so much more personable than in any hospital situation. 
Koda is a very tall dog. Might weigh about the same as Elsa, but built quite differently. 

Glad you had a good trip Dawn. Sounds like familiarity helps make it more of a fun vacation for you all. Glad Rosie is well and I bet she is glad to have you all home. I hope your appointments go well.

I wish you both opportunities to enjoy Spring as it comes and don't forget to stop and small the primulas!


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Elsa got me a good one yesterday. We were out on a walk and I was trying to break a long stick into a portable length. In her excitement, Elsa grabbed for it too soon, and punctured my index finger nail bed with a tooth. Boy did that bleed and hurt for a few minutes! Even felt a bit dizzy and nauseous. I didn't get that mad at her, but I sure Yelped and then made her sniff the blood and said, "Look what you did to me!" 
Initially there was a dent, but eventually the swelling pushed the nail flat and now there is just a bruise and a crack in my nail. I iced it when we got home so pressure wouldn't build up under the nail. Doesn't even look that bad this morning. Just looks like I missed with a hammer. Thank goodness for finger nails!


----------



## LynnC

Hello all. Kathleen, thats awful about your finger  . That must have hurt so much. I hope you don't lose your nail! Little stinker Elsa! A few years before he passed my Cosmo broke my ring finger on my left hand. I was walking him and was looking on the right and was unaware he spotted a squirrel on the left and darted. The way I was holding the leash was just right to break my finger  . Boy do I miss him. 
Dawn - Im sorry but I was laughing thinking about your MIL . Going out for dinner sounds like heaven.
Luna has been feeling better. She is in heaven because I brought Rex home with me Wednesday night from my sons. We're keeping him for a week while my sons away. They truly love each other. I know she's going to miss him when he goes back Tuesday but the good news is they'll be back for Easter . Finally the weather is supposed to be beautiful this weekend getting in the 70s by Monday. We're probably going to go straight to summer and skip spring but no complaints from me. 
Have a great weekend everyone and be safe. XOXO


----------



## IrisBramble

What a cute picture Lynn!!! they look so happy together i guess that means Luna wants a sibling lol Glad shes feeling better

Kathleen- sorry to hear about your finger that must have hurt, i hope it feels better!!!

Rosie is still having tummy troubles im having to give her Pumpkin more and more to get her to poop and its always dry and pebble like so im switching her food back to her old stuff after the stuff i have now is gone i bought it by mistake im hoping going back to the old stuff helps if not then i will switch brands. She is going this week or next for her groom/bath/nail cut and her and my son are getting their Easter bunny pics done tomorrow night im getting her a spring dress to wear 

Here is a collection of Rosie pics that my mom sent me while we were away

Here is a pic of us at Magic Kingdom

most of my pics are on FB if your on there hit me up.


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Lynn, I often think of your broken finger when the leash wraps around a finger and quickly correct it. I won't lose the nail, the bruising is only on one half of the nail. It will be a pain when the crack grows out. Love the picture of the Rex and Luna. We have such happy, spoiled dogs 

That's a great set of Rosie pictures, Dawn. Thank you for sharing. Nice family picture too. If you get the old food now and start mixing it half and half with what's left, you might get better poop results sooner. Hopefully that's all it is. 

Spring is finally coming, but it is being cold and wet about it. My early plum just started blooming this week, and last year it was blooming by March 8th. We'll be having a quiet Easter. Got a ham to prepare and I made sure the Easter bunny knows where to find me :-D Take care everyone!


----------



## IrisBramble

Spring is here finally today will be in the 80's but the temps over the next 10 days will dip up and down between 60's-80's with rain so its hard to tell what it will bring.

My kids been home sick with me for 2 days now and this week i have 3 doc appts so i have been having to juggle everything, yesterday i took him to the doc, then i had to run to the store, then he came with me to the doc. today he came with me to the doc again and to the store real quick i have another appt this afternoon but i will drop him at my moms for that one, he also missed his school trip today. 

Got Rosie's regular food back today at the store hoping it all goes well, shes so inactive though i have her outside as much as possible and want her to run and play she will a few times then she gets tired and lays around how can i get her stamina up?

Hope everyone is well. hoping to get Rosie into the groomers this week, since my son was sick we didn't get to take bunny pics this year since last night was the last day pets could go, so i will have to wait till next month when my hubby takes my sons annual birthday pics.


----------



## LynnC

Hello all. Yes Dawn spring has finally arrived   . It has been absolutely gorgeous these past week. Easter its supposed to be 80 out. Thinking about eating out on the deck .
Dawn - I hope your family, human and furry are feeling better. Hopefully the change back to her food will help Rosie. Thats one thing about Luna the only thing that seems to bother her stomach is when she gets into something in the woods. She will eat anything and everything. Also hope all your doctor appointments go well. Enjoy your Easter dinner out (lucky you  ).
Kathleen - I hope your finger in doing better. A quiet Easter sounds like heaven to me. Hopefully you'll have good weather and can get out with the pups .
My company starts to arrive today. Both my husbands brothers and their families will be here all weekend along with my sons. Then 6 more for Easter dinner . With My DHs mom not doing that well it will be nice to have everyone here together. Enjoy everyone and have a Blessed Easter. XOXO


----------



## IrisBramble

Hi all i hope everyone had a awesome Easter!!!

We had a good weekend we did 2 trips to Home Depot to get all of our gardening stuff so between working in the yard and celebrating hubby's birthday we kept busy but relaxed.

Here are the kids on Easter!!!


----------



## Baydog14

Hello to everyone. 

Sounds like we have all been so busy dealing with life and dogs and holidays. We are all doing well here. Shayla and Lexi have healed up nicely from the respective spay surgeries. I'm so glad that it's done and over with and everyone has healed nicely. The girls did fabulous at our friend's place when we went away for the week to Vegas for NASCAR weekend back in march. Bless my GF for taking them. She also has three goldens (a 14 yr old, a 12 yr old and an young one who will be 11 months tomorrow). Lexi and the pup were inseparable and got along super well. Nothing too special going on here. 

I'm currently working on trying to clear up an ear infection Lexi has in one ear. I think we have finally turned the corner with it and it's looking better. Lexi has been blowing her winter coat something awful. I'm getting concerned though. She's lost almost 80% of her bum feathering and her hair is turning really coarse. Mostly on her hind end and backside. I'm wondering if there's a thyroid thing going on. She's going to be 18 months old on the 27th. If anyone has any thoughts or suggestions I'd love to hear them.

The second picture is all five girls on vacation. I owe my GF and her husband big time.


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Wow, 5 Goldens in one room. It would be kind of cool, to have a pack of just Goldens, tee hee. Not sure for how long, but it would be fun for awhile! Thanks for dropping in and posting update pictures. Sorry to hear about Lexi's ear infection. I have heard that can be an issue with goldens. I am kind of surprised it has never come up with Elsa considering she swims almost daily. The only thing I can attribute to not ever having a problem is how I dry her off, (she expects it now) when we get home. I ruff her her up behind her ears with the towel She loves it and I think it help moves water out of her ears. Just a guess. 
As for Lexi losing so much hair, I would get it checked out, especially if it is a localized area. She might of picked up one of those bacterial mange type things? That's what I know of that caused dogs to lose a lot of hair, and only leaves course stuff, before balding sets in. Might just be something a medicated shampoo could take care of too. 

I laugh when you guys talk of spring and it getting into the 80's! A Canadian dream! It has been so cold and wet here. The sun shows up a day or two, but we're just finally getting above 10C, which is like above low to mid 50's and it feels warm when the sun is out. What I would give to have a 65 to 70 degree day! Nice picture Dawn, Can actually see your son is looking older in the pictures, compared to when we started posting in this thread. 

With so many house renos to go, not a lot of gardening, I can do, but I brought home a bunch a autumn gold raspberry canes and starter strawberries, from a friend's yard. Her and I have been passing these rasps back and forth for decades. I can pot them up for this year to get started, and maybe have beds for them by next spring.


----------



## LynnC

Hello All - I survived Easter company! I had a houseful but it was nice to have everyone. My DH one brother hadn't been for a visit in 2 years so it was nice to have them and his other brother only comes a few times a year. My MOL still can't stop talking about seeing everyone . We ended up being 21 for Easter dinner! Luna enjoyed the company but was was a bad girl . She got out a few times and WOULD NOT come back into the house. Even when everyone came in including my sons dogs. She would just sit outside and look at the house. Whenever someone got close to her she would run away!!! I'm very frustrated with her. She seems to be getting worse. I signed up for a basic obedience class, we start tomorrow. Other than that she is a doll and such a joy 

Dawn - I love the pics of your "kids". Hope Rosie's tummy is better.

Kathleen - Hope you get some better weather. Good luck with the renos, we always have a list of things to do around the house. Seems like just as we cross something off we add 2 more . 

Donna - Welcome back . Glad Shayla and Lexi did well at your friends. Sounds like that friend is a keeper! I love the pic of all the pups lounging, and Lexi is gorgeous as usual. Good luck with Lexi losing her hair. That's one problem we never had. Glad her ear infection is better. Now ear infections we've had, plenty.

Have a great week everyone! Going to be a bit rainy but then warm by end of the week. Hugs to all. XOXO


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Glad you had fun with your family. Don't be too hard on Luna about this weekend. Dogs don't usually like changes, and that was a lot of people! Sitting outside was her way of saying, I'll just wait here, thank you, Lol. My daughter's dog Odin was like that when the families still got together. He'd go hang out in the laundry room if he couldn't get out. Almost the hiding cat version of a dog, but as inconspicuous. 
Speaking of my daughter, this came up in my FB feed from a year ago, thought you ladies might enjoy reading this. We don't know who wrote it, but they felt inspired to tell the story. 
You Won't Believe How Long This Woman And Her Cat Have Been Together For! - HeroViral


----------



## IrisBramble

Hi ladies just checking in 

Donna-nice to see you back glad to see Shayla and Lexi are doing good

Kathleen- good luck with your renos, i know i need to do some things around here much less gut my bathroom 

Lynn- Poor Luna maybe she was just nervous about everyone being around? glad to see you survived your guests.

Rosie is doing well, being back on her regular food again is making her tummy so much better. still trying to get her energy up.

One thing is though do your dogs have one thing they hate you doing to them that they may growl at you? Rosie is in no way aggressive but when i tried on her dress for spring pictures with my son (he gets his birthday pics taken every may she will hop in on 1 ) and when i tried to get it off she freaked out and growled at me and and ran away and i couldn't get it off her like shes never done this before im confused?


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Sounds like poor Rosie was confused too. It's scary when a dog reacts like that, but it near impossible for us to know if it is pinching them, and they're reacting to pain and not us. Or if she's trying to tell you, Don't do this again, or as some people might claim, She didn't want you taking it away from her! I find that one harder to believe, but perhaps some dogs connect the clothing to the attention, and don't want the attention to go away. 
How did she react to it going on? Reluctantly happy, like she was appeasing you, not impressed but tolerated it? Resisted somewhat but gave in? I think that's where your clues to why she reacted that way, may be.

With Elsa's anxiety, even about being petted when she was young, I never got to try things on her head more than once or twice. She would not tolerate it. I even tried a bandana and she was like a cat on a leash. She just weirded out completely. Even putting a collar on her when we first got her, made her unhappy and little distressed. So needless to say, Elsa is not and never will be a dog for dressing up. My daughter did dress up dogs now and then. They were quite tolerant and were usually happy when the experience was over. This is Odin in a homemade spider costume.


----------



## LynnC

Hello All - Hope everyone is doing well and had a great weekend. We had a busy but wonderful weekend. My sons best friend got married Sunday so we got to babysit Leah Saturday while they were at the rehearsal & dinner (my son was best man) then we all went to the wedding Sunday. Leah did great during the VERY LONG catholic ceremony then did wonderful during the cocktail hour. But when we went into the ballroom (a very formal wedding) she cried and screamed as soon as the VERY LOUD music started! My DH and I left with her immediately and went back to the hotel. Honestly, we had a much nicer time just having quiet time with her. My son and DIL were able to stay even for the after party. We're getting too old for all this partying!
Luna is starting obedience tomorrow. She has been ignoring me lately and I realize its all my fault. I really don't work with her on training and I think she really needs reinforcement. This will be a nice refresher class. 

Dawn - Maybe Rosie was just having a bad day when she growled at you. Has she done it again since then? If not I would give her a pass. See what happens the next time you dress her up. 

Kathleen - that picture of your daughters dog with that spider costume is hilarious! How creative  . Hope things are going well for you and you're having decent weather. How are the reno's going?

Have a great week everyone! Hugs to pups and all. XOXO


----------



## IrisBramble

Hi everyone been super busy around my neck of the woods but what else is new lol

Thanks for the input!

Rosie was reluctant to let me to put it on so im thinking she didn't like it, it was a human(little girls) shirt/dress so it wasn't easy on for her (they dont carry her sizes ever in dresses in stores except for some major holidays like Christmas) this was 1st time I've ever tired people clothes and the last lol shes hasn't growled since, with animal clothing/costumes she is fine, ill have to buy online i guess.

Another issue i have with her is eating stuff outside we take her out when go out to the fenced in yard to garden or grill or do fire pit and she eats leaves, grass, sticks, dirt, its really tiring to keep correcting her and taking stuff out of her mouth well Monday after being out Sunday with us she started throwing up in the morning when we got up 3 small piles of yard stuff. like what the? ugh what do i do this has been a struggle since she was pup

Lynn sounds like you had a nice evening with your granddaughter and good luck with Luna and her classes, i so need to start Rosie again, i think i will this summer when we are off i'll prob see how it will work out after we go away (June 29th-July 7th going to GA we rented a house though AIRBNB and can bring Rosie ) maybe ill start her then. i'd like to get in 2 6 week courses/classes before we really start getting busy after Labor day.

Hope everyone has a nice weekend, we have been busy every spare second planting our veggie/fruit/herb garden and planting flowers too and and getting my 2 Lilac bushes in the ground, and readying the back yard for the chickens coming later this month.


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Hope Luna is enjoying her classes.
Elsa isn't too bad for eating things outside, except grass lately. She did throw up that and a bowlful of water up on the carpets this week! 
Nahanni is our scrounger. She's always wanting to hunt. The other day she was digging and eating something, I think she was after worms!
Iris, when Rosie was young, did you raise her to "Leave It" and give her treats when she obeyed? That's how I trained Elsa. I still have to remind her occasionally, especially with other dogs feces, Yuck!

I started noticing Elsa keeps getting heavier and Nahanni is getting skinnier, so we dropped by the vets to get her wormer, (since she's always finding dead stuff to eat), and weighed her, she is getting thinner. So now we're trying to create meal times and DH has been cooking up liver and crumbling it into food to get Nahanni to scarf it down.

I have been down with Sciatica for 4 days now. I could barely walk the first two days. Makes me mad considering our weather is getting nicer. Waited all winter to get working again, and now I am laid up and DH is still recovering from his fall. Not sure if I mentioned that. 

He fell when we were out walking the dogs a week or so ago. Well it was more of a tumble than a fall, he flipped right over in mid air. Was quite something to watch! He pulled some tendons or ligaments from his foot to his knee. He's getting better now, but between the two of us, the dogs walks have gotten shorter these days! Poor girls. They're gonna need a day long adventure as soon as we are able.


----------



## IrisBramble

Kathleen- i hope your hubby feels better and i hope you feel better with your back i have chronic sciatica and it sucks 

I did teach Rosie Leave it but i never reinforced it so i think she forgot it is there a chance i could re-teach it? if so how do i do it?

I have been dealing with a bad migraine for 4 days (i have had them since i was 16) and Thursday i ended up in the ER needing meds to help me. i had a bad Neurologist and it took me a while to find a new one and when i did being a new patient my appt isnt until the end of Aug so before i saw the old neuro and now in between my regular doc has been kind enough to take care of me and i have been on topamax for years anyway, so anyway shes out on maternity leave and the on call doc refuses most of the time to fill my relief meds and when she does she cuts the amount in half and wont give me refills (its not a narcotic either) so it takes forever to get it. 

I hope all is well and everyone enjoys mothers day


----------



## LynnC

Hi everyone. Hope all is well. I've been so busy I don't even know what day it is somedays. My MIL has been declining and is pretty much bedridden. Last weekend she was really crashing and they think She probably had a heart attack. She has rallied a bit but is still not good. The nurses keep saying she's fighting and waiting for something. It's so draining! Luna has been totally ignored this past week. My DH has been taking her for long walks early in the AM before he goes to work. I think its good for both of them.

Dawn - I also have a problem with Luna putting everything in her mouth. I have to watch her like a hawk. She doesn't get much off leash time so its a bit easier for me. I agree with Kathleen and work on leave it. I hope you did Ok with the storm today. I was inside by my MIL all day so didn't even know it was storming. 

Kathleen - I hope you and your DH are feeling better. It's so hard when one of us is not feeling well to have both of you not doing well must have been hard. I wonder why Nahanni is losing weight? Do you think Elsa is eating her food? Only because you say Elsa's gaining weight? Hopefully you're still getting some good weather.

Have a wonderful Mother's Day and hugs to all. XOXO


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Ugh, just lost my post and have to start again. 
Lynn, I am sorry to hear about your MIL. We went through that with my MIL. It was a long slow decline and we ended up on a 24 hour vigil, for over a week, at the end. My heart goes out to you, your husband, and family. I pray it is a peaceful end.

Yes Dawn, dogs can learn at any age. They may be most impressionable as pups, but think of all the rescue dogs, taken from lives of bad neglect. Most of them still manage to learn all the polite behaviours of any other dog. I would start by dropping things at random, that may be interesting, but not have high value and teach her Leave It. You can reward with love and/or treats. As she catches on, leave what ever it is on the floor longer and increase it's value. And of course, continue to ask it of her in every day life and on walks. 
I think the big thing for Elsa is she knows, Wait means she will get what ever it is she wants, at some point. Leave It means it's not for dogs, period. Her reward for compliance will come in some other form.

I hope your new neurologist will find you some answers! Have you had a MRI? Or do they think it more hormone or stress related?

I had a cousin who had migraines all her life. It wasn't until her 40's or even 50's, (and the advent of MRI's), they finally found out she had a slow growing tumour causing them. The family owed her a lot of apologies, Lol.
Wishing you some relief. I have only occasionally had them, and it definetly takes me out of action. I have also gotten the scintillating scotomas. They interesting and do not usually come with a headache. 

DH and I have both finally recovered, now just wish our weather would! Still damp and chilly up here. We now have meal times for the dogs, and I think Nahanni is eating better and Elsa is still getting fed too generously by DH.


----------



## IrisBramble

Lynn- sorry to hear about your MIL i hope like Kathleen says its a peaceful end. 

Kathleen- i will start that and hopefully get it done. im glad the girls are starting to feed better and that you and your husband are feeling better.

I have had a MRI and nothing was found and i have had the hormonal tests too and so far nothing i had all these issues with my old Neurologist and i had to get rid of him and find a new one and i did and my appt isnt till the end of Aug because im a new patient so until then my reg doc takes care of me (she was taking care of up until i had found the old one too)

I hope everyone is well, this sat the 20th my baby boy my only baby turns 11 were taking him bowling(along with his 3 grandparents, aunt, great aunt and us) and having pizza there and coming home to have cake and play in the yard. That morning my hubby will take his annual birthday pics (hes a professional photographer) and i will decorate the yard with Ninja Turtle stuff for him.


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Happy Birthday Vincent! Sounds like a fun day for everyone. Lol, hard to believe the TMNT have come full circle again. They were my oldest son's fav for awhile, when he was a kid. That and Transformers, Lol. Now he's 33.


----------



## IrisBramble

Thanks for the birthday wishes!!! he loves Star Wars, Super Mario and TMNT and he choose them.

We had nice time bowling he legit won the 1st game out of 6 of us adults lol. after we came home we had his cake and presents we had a good time with that but he got bored after awhile and went inside to play video games LOL so Rosie, us and my mom and sister sat around the fire pit for awhile and drank a few beers they left after awhile and we a bit longer then went inside and topped the night off with a family movie of Monsters INC.


----------



## LynnC

Hello All. Hope everyone and their pups are doing well. We lost my MIL on last Saturday, the 20th. She was very sick the last few weeks and didn't want me to leave her side. It got extremely emotional and we were able to be with her until the end. We had her wake and mass this past Friday/Saturday. It was beautiful and her sons and all her grandchildren and 1 great grandchild (Leah) were able to be there. I think she would have loved it. She was a wonderful woman, my family and I will miss her dearly.

Dawn - Happy belated birthday to Vincent. It's amazing how much he has grown these past few years  . Sounds like he had a wonderful birthday. I love the pictures, you are a beautiful family .

Kathleen - I'm glad to hear you and your DH have recovered from your injuries. Hope the weather has been cooperating for you. 

Hugs to everyone and the pups from me and Luna  XOXO


----------



## IrisBramble

Oh Lynn and im so sorry about your MIL may she be at peace now hugs 

I hope all is well with everyone, i had my pest guy here today because it seems for 1st time ever in my life we have mice a few weeks ago i bought a 12lb bag of dog food and that night me and hubby swore we heard something moving around in it turns out there were 16 tiny holes in it the bag and me and Rosie saw 1 sat night and tried to catch it, it seems when the contractors i hired that did my kitchen, the guy who did my walls left a hole near my doorway that was covered until the border fell off a few weeks ago and the electricians left a hole by the stove that i never noticed until the pest guy pointed it out so thats how they are getting in and he told me in the 30 years hes been doing this, this has been the worst year for mice on the east coast, so somethings up. he set up traps that Rosie cant get to, to get them and once we have the issue under control i will buy drywall and cover up the holes. 

Anyway all is well with Rosie. i hope everyone has a good week!!!! thanks for the birthday wishes i cannot believe he is 11 

the newest professional pic of my 2 kids is in my sig i just love it.


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Sorry for your loss Lynn. (comfort) to you and your family. She got to live long enough to meet Leah, and that's wonderful. My MIL was 'waiting' for the first great grandchild. It was something she wanted to see, but it didn't happen. Now my own mother, who grumbled so much about becoming a young grandmother, recently made a comment, she expected to be a great grandmother by now! LOL Times have changed!

That's too bad about the mice Dawn. An RVer trick for rodent prevention is to also put steel wool, (the cheap non soapy variety), around any pipes or wiring they can chew beside. Last year there was a boom in rat populations here on the West Coast. After doing the steel wool trick around our house, we never got any in our house, even when we went away the winter before last. Our hot water tank drain goes straight into our crawl space and I have a wad of steel wool in the pipe. Water can drain through, but rodents can't come up.
I bet Rosie loved the excitement of mouse chasing, Lol. A very nice picture of Vincent and Rosie. Enjoy seeing the family photo too.

Warm weather is finally here, Yay! We have started working on the house, but it's going slow. After cooling our heels so long we seem to be having trouble getting geared up and in action. We recently found access to a new place to walk the dogs. Another abandoned limestone quarry. Signs say Keep OUT and the trails say, no one listens. It's for insurance purposes, more than anything else. We found this little grove of trees, right in the heart of the quarry and water coming out of the cliff face. The dogs were quite happy to find water on their walk. I see I failed to take an overall picture of the quarry. I tend to be detail oriented. I will have to make sure I do that next time!

Wishing a great Summer time to everyone!


----------



## IrisBramble

Hi everyone 

Kathleen- Great pictures what a beautiful area you have up there that beauty is mostly lost down here. the girls look great!!!!

We did the steel wool thing along with another visit from our pest guy friday night and so far we haven't seen anymore so heres hoping that is over with. 

things are well, we just got a wedding invite for Oct in Salem, MASS that we cannot take Rosie to its 2 nights away, i will have to board her 

hope all is well.


----------



## LynnC

Hi All - Thanks so much for the condolences, I truly appreciate it. We've been doing Ok. Luna was sick yesterday, throwing up and diarrhea. DH took her for a walk in the woods saturday off leash and she probably ate something  . She seems much better today. We're getting ready for a trip we've had planned. Flying into Santa Fe, NM staying there for a few days, driving to the Grand Canyon then Sedona for a few days. I have my dog/house sitter coming to stay with Luna. She works during the day so I have the dog walker coming during the day. A lot to plan but worth it. Dawn, maybe you can find someone to stay with Rosie? We actually pay less and she gets to stay home (not to mention the house gets looked after too).

Dawn - Salem is soooo much fun in October. Have you been there before? You may want to stay an extra day or two. There are tons of haunted tours and just a fun town. My sons went to school in Boston and we always tried to get up there at that time. I hear this year we're having a mice problem which is adding to the tick problem  ! Glad you seem to have things under control.

Kathleen - your pictures are absolutely gorgeous! What a beautiful place it must be to live. And yes the girls do look good. Hope your health has been holding up. Good luck with the renos.

Have a great week everyone and I'll try and get on while we're away and post pics . Hugs to all XOXO


----------



## IrisBramble

Lynn- have fun i LOVE Sedona we have been there many times its one of our favorite places to go and we took the kid to the Grand Canyon a few years ago, his 1st time our 2nd, breath taking. We have been to Salem many times too never at Halloween this wedding is Friday Oct 13th (go figure our friends are very unique and the wedding is horror themed, costumes encouraged and a Mexican buffet lol) me and vin are taking a bus up there Thursday night since hubby is already up there for work, then the wedding friday and we come home sat i would like to stay an extra day but not sure how that will play out, we were just up there last year with her too.

Poor Luna i hope she is feeling better, when Rosie eat a lot of yard debris she gets sick too.


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Sounds like lots of fun travels planned. Two/three days of boarding isn't too long at all. I have to admit, the ease of dropping the dogs off, and picking them up, was nice, (now I can look at it in retrospect.) Hopefully it's not too hot for your visit Lynn. I haven't made it to the Grand Canyon yet, but hope to one of these years.

Elsa and I are just at the end of a Staycation, just the two of us. Being retired, and together 24/7 makes having one of us go away, feel like a vacation, Lol. Dale went to visit his daughter on the 'Big' Island. I wish it had been warmer this week, I am eager for my first swim of the year. 
Didn't do a lot this week. Started deep cleaning the place and then the nail Elsa bit a couple of months back split width wise. The nail bed is too sensitive to trim the part of the nail that lifted from the nail bed, so I bandaged it and been trying to avoid getting my hand from getting wet or dirty for a few days. 

Besides renos, I am planning a trip to see my parents end of June, early July. I need to get information from my mother. I did a DNA test on her and me. My mother was put up for adoption during WW2. She did not have a good adoptive family, so all my life I have wondered where and who the other half of my family is. My mother didn't want to pursue it and ruin the life of someone. Now in her 70's she finally felt confident her mother would be dead and gave me permission to pursue it. 

Through the DNA test on my mother, I got in touch with a close genetic cousin of hers who is also a genealogical researcher. He gave me access to the books he wrote and after going over everyone in them, I weaned down the possibilities of who could be my grandparents. I think it was one of his aunts. So he got a hold of another cousin, who is doing the DNA test to see if he is my mother's brother! He is also willing to share the costs of opening up the adoption records, his mother passed away a few years ago. This family has been so open to the idea and sending me lovely pictures. I see resemblances. There was a secret surrounding his mother, but no one living knew what it was. I find it exciting, but I am not sure how all of this is affecting my mother, I need to check on her in person. She also has a copy of her adoption form and birth cert. Now having my DNA done as well, I have filled in so many facts about my father's family history too. My grandmother told me so many stories, but being a child they all kind of blurred together. (Like I always thought she was the one from a really big family, but it was actually her grandmother who had 10 children.)

The other possible summer plan will be either my daughter in Ontario will come out here again this summer, or I go visit her! She just moved into her own apartment in Guelph, Ontario. She starts her Science degree in the fall. Her and I will have to get back to that conversation soon.

Hopefully house renos happen in and around all that, Lol.


----------



## IrisBramble

Hi everyone 

Kathleen that is so cool, i wish you luck and fun adventures on this journey!!! i want to do that, my mom did hers last year and we thought we were mostly Irish on her side(my dads side is German so its said lol) and it turns out her side is mostly English/British. so that was a shock i want to get mine done this year and DH wants to do his, hes told hes a 3rd gen Italian American but i have a feeling hes other things, then we would like to see the break down of our kid too. 

Rosie did good on our little mini WV trip 5 hours each way she rests most of the time we walk her and give her water at least 2-3 times on the ride she loves the hotel room new smells and jumping on the bed lol 

Now the big trip is coming up in 10 days we leave for GA but she will enjoy the AirBNB house i rented with a fenced in back yard that we can all relax in and most of the stuff we are gonna do she can come along. 


We had 2 strange things happen over the past month or so about 3 weeks ago were outside in the garden for a few hours and the kids were out too, i guess my mom gave her a lot of water because i was taking her up to eat and bringing her right back down to go potty and she peed right in my hall i didnt even have chance to get her back out she ate and just dropped i didnt know at the time my mom had given her extra water if i had known i would have taken her potty 1st. 

Then a few weeks ago me and hubby went away for the day and my mom and in laws watched my kid and Rosie and she must of ate a lot of grass outside because the next morning we got up and she had pooped on my carpet never let me know she needed to go out or anything which is so unlike her. its been a year since she has been house trained.

I guess it was just 2 fluke things to happen because all is mostly always well with her.

I hope everyone is well!!!


----------



## LynnC

Hi everyone - We had such a wonderful time. I just love this country. We got to go to a few Pueblo's in NM and just loved Sedona. Can't wait to go back. But the highlight definitely was the Grand Canyon. Definitely breathtaking. The pictures don't do it any justice. Kathleen it wasn't too hot just the last few days in Sedona it got to 95. We had a little drama with Luna right before we left. She got terribly sick throwing up and bad diarrhea  . We got her some meds the day before we left and cooked her chicken and rice for the dog sitter. Thank goodness it passed and the dog sitter took such great care of her and kept me posted at all times. My son swears that she's such a baby that she made herself sick once she saw our suitcases. Who knows ??

Kathleen - That is such an interesting journey you and your mother are on. I hope you get some answers your looking for. I just love stay- vacations with me and Luna. I'll get a good run of days in the summer sometimes at our beach house when my DH can't come down. It's always a nice break from routines I hope your nail bed is doing better and you can get a nice swim in . 

Dawn - I'm sorry about Rosie's accidents. Luna had some in the house when she wasn't well. Maybe she had an upset tummy? Or maybe your right they were just freak accidents. I'm glad she did well in WV and Georgia sounds wonderful. Have fun and enjoy 

Enjoy the rest of the week. XOXO


----------



## IrisBramble

Lynn im glad you enjoyed your trip, im sorry Luna was ill again, do you think it was you going away or did she eat something? cant wait to see pics!!! 

I think Rosies Poop accident was her tummy because she either will throw up or have the runs after eating a lot of grass, the pee thing was a freak accident that just happened she couldn't hold it, not her fault but just weird lol 

Were getting closer to leaving for vacation, 8 days away and im getting all my stuff done, took my kid for a haircut today, Rosie goes to the groomer the day before we leave, i have to shop for the trip monday, stock up on toiletries and my protein shakes. My OCD goes into overdrive when its time to for vacation all the prep and packing it just makes me neurotic and i make list after list after list ugh 

Hope everyone has a great week, i have a concert with my sister on Sat my mom is watching my son, my hubby has a wrestling job to shoot we should have fun!!!


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Glad you enjoyed your trip Lynn, and good luck with your time away Dawn. Poor puppies and their tummy/bowel trouble. Nahanni has been making the mistake of trying to drink salt water again, and throwing it up. we were hoping she was past that, but the warmer weather, has her learning all over again. On one walk they bolted from us to follow this creek bed and went way too far, for way too long so I started carrying water on my the next day. Nahanni bolted again, so she is back on longer leash times and I did one separate walk from them the following day. Elsa never thinks of taking off like that on her own, so I get pissed, with DH, when Nahanni gets more and more freedom until she screws up again. Same old story.

Elsa and I enjoyed our 5 days together. Took long walks and went to our favourite lake twice. I went swimming the second day and the water was warmer than the air, so it was more enjoyable than I anticipate. We are finally getting some full sun, but the breeze is still cool and it's suppose to finally be get warmer this coming week.

Happy Summer Solstice Everyone!


----------



## IrisBramble

Kathleen I'm glad you enjoyed your mini vacation with Elsa it seems you two had fun. I'm sorry to hear Nahanni is drinking salt water again and getting loose, are you training her again or is your hubby?

Ladies a question 

2 times in the past month while playing with my hubby Rosie gets excited and did a humping motion. 

Once by her puppy(like not on it but standing on top of it) and once by a pillow is this normal for a spayed female? (my childhood dog didn't do this) im not sure what to make of this??? Im not used to this kind of thing so it kind of freaks me out i know it's prob natural?

Over a year ago before she was spayed she did it 2 times when she got excited (just like this) but I just thought it was her not being spayed and it only happened 2 times.


----------



## LynnC

Happy Summer Solstice 

Dawn - I think the humping is more a dominance thing. I wouldn't worry too much but I would stop her when you see it and discourage her from doing it. My Harley used to hump sometimes when she was playing with Cosmo. He would just look at her like what on earth are you doing hehe. 

Kathleen - Glad you and Elsa had a nice few days. Your swim sounds like heaven. Sorry about Nahanni. I must admit the dog training seems to fall on me in our house. It may be different for you since Nahanni is technically your DHs. Good luck with that 

I attached a few pics from our trip. The first is from our visit to the Taos Pueblo, the second is the Grand Canyon and the last is Sedona ❤


----------



## IrisBramble

Oh Lynn what beautiful pictures we just love that area, if wasn't for the weird bugs we would totally move out there lol 

Yeah it took me by surprise because i wasn't sure why she was doing it i just always associated it with males who weren't neutered and humped your leg LOL shows how much i knew, i was thinking excitement because if we're not playing with her like really playing hardcore with her she wouldn't even try it, i just stopped her, right then and there.


----------



## Tiny R Astar

Hi ALL
Juse a quick hello.
I had a rare few hours free this evening and have really enjoyed catching up on your posts. We are all fine but mega busy. Here is a photo of Albie taken yesterday. I Will try catch up during my upcoming summer break.
Anne x


----------



## Tiny R Astar

Couple more of Albie x Have a good week all.


----------



## LynnC

Hi Anne - glad all is well . Albie is so handsome as usual. Looking forward to catching up 

Dawn - Have a great vacation!!!!!


----------



## IrisBramble

Hi all 

Anne- Albie is so Handsome 

Lynn- thanks we cant wait we leave Thursday, Rosie gets groomed Wed i cannot wait shes starting to stink lol and her nails are getting long.

I hope everyone has a great week if i have time i will try and check in from GA and share a pic or 2 of the kids on the 4th of July


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Hi all! 
Albie is so huggable looking, Anne, thanks for posting pics.
I hope your trip is going great Dawn, and love your pictures Lynn.
Elsa still tries to hump Nahanni now and then. Seems to be coincide with getting wound up, and over excited. We tell her to stop and they go back to regular play. It's a dog thing in general, and not just among males. I red it isn't always about dominance, it's also an act of comforting themselves. 

Elsa and I were away visiting my parents on their island for five days. It's only 'next door' as the crow flies, but I have to take the long way around, so they are three ferries away. Takes about 2/3rd of a day's travel to get there. Elsa went with me and my daughter last year, but it was all new to her. I have got so use to having a seemingly self confident dog, but she isn't. She was spooked by just about everything. From the walk-on ferry we took and almost everyone we met, to the different sounds my mom makes in the kitchen, and especially my brother's youngest children and people on bikes. There were a couple of times, people approached her too fast and she would leap backwards, in a straight line about 2 feet. It always catches them by surprise because everyone knows GR's are the friendliest of dogs, and then they meet Elsa, an exception to the rule. Some people are very intuitive, and quickly get down to her level to meet her. Other people just apologize and give her a wide berth. It's interesting to watch how people react.

When my second to youngest, nephew found out Elsa would run from him, he chased her twice and I had to get after him for it. Her go to move was to hide behind me for most of the trip. Cute, but kind of sad too. Sometimes she would relax, mostly under my parent's kitchen table, but other times she would just pace and do stress panting. She did have some fun on the trip, mostly when just her and I went for walks.

I should of been expanding her experiences more than I have been. At least when it comes to children and bikes. She isn't too thrilled with boats either, when she doesn't have the security of the truck to sit in, but she would get use to that. I included a pic of Elsa and my parent's dog Yuma on my brother's boat. This is about 2 hours into the ride and she was finally relaxing into the experience.


----------



## IrisBramble

Just wanted to pop in real quick and say Happy 4th of July everyone were having a great time we come home in a few days

see y'all in a few days!!!! hope all is well


----------



## LynnC

Hello all. Kathleen that's such a foreign lifestyle you have to me. Living on islands & having to take multiple ferries. It just reminds me how different the world is. Sometimes we live in our own cocoons & forget it's a big world out there. I envy you & how simple life must be by necessity. I'm sure your parents were happy to see you & Elsa. Don't beat yourself up, I realize I don't socialize Luna that much wintertime. My neighbors aren't that close so unless I take her in the car she really only sees family. Then summer comes & we're at the beach & there are people, dogs, bikes, kids everywhere!! It takes her time to get adjusted & not so overstimulated. Love the picture of her & Yuma. Elsa's such a pretty dog . 

Dawn you're such a good momma . Love the pic of your kids! Adorable. Glad you're having a good time. Can't wait to hear all about it. Safe travels home!

Had to take Luna to the vet Monday. She had been limping for a few days & wasn't putting weight on her front left paw. The vet said her paw looked good, nothing between her pads. She said maybe she pulled a muscle & gave her Rimadyl But if she's not better she said we should get X-rays. She thought her elbow was tight & mentioned possibly arthritis or dysphasia. Lord let's hope not! She already seems better so I'm optimistic. Here's a picture of her & her best friend Rex 

Have a great rest of the week. XOXO


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

A great picture of 'The Kids' Dawn, nice staging. Hope your trip is going good.
Sorry to hear about Luna. I hope it's just a minor injury and not anything more. That's a big cosy bed Luna has. Thanks for sharing 
Thank you for the kind words Lynn.

Island life is a love or hate thing for most people. There is no running to the store if you forget something important when it costs $38 return and takes 4 or 5 hours. We have a small grocery store, but not for things like hardware or building supplies. 
The first day we arrived, the smoke alarm in the house wouldn't stop beeping because of the square battery being dead, and it is a hardwired smoke detector. So we were driving all over the island trying to find someone who had one to spare, so we could sleep that first night. We did manage to find one. 
I am really good at the shopping list thing. Sometimes a neighbour will be wandering around asking for roofing or a certain sized nail. Everyone tries to help each other. Having a FB message board has really helped with connecting people here on the island.

The real down side is that you do kind of lose touch with the Mainland and how fast people move in 'the real world', or even the general feeling of society. Everything that is happening in the world, even with internet now, just seems so far away. Time acts funny too. We literally call it, 'Island Time', regardless of what island you are on. When I went to visit my dad he thought I had come on July 1st, and it was June 26th. He gained a whole week all of a sudden, Lol. Most people lose track of time. 

On the other hand, if your short of cash, (everyone is short of cash when banks aren't readily avail.) people will readily grant credit 'til later. They know where you live. Very much like the old days that way, and I love knowing communal trust can still exist in the world.


----------



## IrisBramble

Kathleen i echo what Lynn said as much as we travel i dont socialize Rosie much and shes skiddish around everything and everyone, you are a great parent to the girls the Island life seems just wonderful and i wouldn't mind living that life seems just perfect. 

Lynn- sorry to hear about Luna, i hope she feels better, remember a few months ago something similar happened to Rosie? it took her about 4-5 days but she got better. I love the picture, the more i i look at her the more she looks like their dad!

We got back yesterday late afternoon, were all beat up but we had a wonderful trip we have a BBQ today and thats about all were doing. we dont have much more planned this summer other then going to the pool, this Thursday were taking the kid to NYC for the day we have a weekend away next month and 1 in sept right before he goes back to school and thats it. Im having surgery Aug 9th but it shouldn't set me back to much its not joint/bone surgery so i will be able to get around, i will just need to rest for about a week.


----------



## LynnC

Hi all. Hope everyone and pups are doing well. Luna is back to normal with her leg . I'm hoping it was just a sprain and it doesn't return. She's a bit depressed this week. We had Rex last week while my sons family went away and he's back home now. She misses him so much. I did take her with me yesterday when I watched Leah & they were so cute. OMG Leah just LOVES the dogs! Honestly she loves all animals. Its a bit of a challenge keeping her away from them. I realized the "baby gates" are more "dog gates" at their house. 

Kathleen - your "Island life" sounds glorious to me. That's too funny about your dad missing a week. Though I can understand it, when we're on vacation I sometimes forget what day of the week it is. Hope Elsa and Nahanni are behaving & you've been getting good weather. 

Dawn - glad you had a nice vacation. I'm sorry to hear about your upcoming surgery, glad you won't be set back for too long. Enjoy your day in NYC with your son, today's supposed to be a scorcher  . 

Enjoy the rest of the week    XOXO


----------



## IrisBramble

Hi all hot one today gonna take my kid to the pool

We postponed the NYC trip till tomorrow its way too hot and my hubby isn't feeling that great i had a bad sore throat/congestion when we got back from vacation now he has it. 

My surgery is well.... I haven't told much of anyone on social media except close friends since i dont put personal stuff on Facebook but im having weight loss surgery the sleeve its a over night stay recovery is quick im up and moving around rather quick after surgery. I have about 100lbs to loose and my team of docs thought this was the best way to go with all my chronic issues i have already lost almost 40lbs on my own in prep for surgery. All is set to go i have passed all my tests i have my vitamins and liquid meals ready to go (2 weeks before i go in for surgery i go on a all liquid diet and 2 weeks after my surgery is all clear liquid diet) i picked up all my meds except the pain pills which i will be given upon discharge. My surgery is Aug 9th

Lynn- I'm glad Luna is better, and maybe you need to get another doggy for her hint hint lol 

I hope all is well we will be doing NYC tomorrow and doing nothing but going to the pool and making a trip to BJ'S this weekend so to us thats relaxing lol


----------



## LynnC

Dawn - that must be such a hard decision for you. My nephew had weight loss surgery and has been very successful. At 30 he was able to go off his diabetes medication & high blood pressure medication also. It must be scary but those procedures have come such a long way. It must be hard waiting, making the decision to move forward but not going yet. I'll pray this time passes quickly and you. Keep yourself busy and all positive thoughts . Have fun tomorrow and I hope your husband feels better. Xoxo


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Hi all! ((Hugs)) Dawn. I hope the surgery help you with your weight and health goals. Sending good vibes that all goes smoothly and you recover quickly. Losing 40 lbs already is no small feat, Congratulations. Glad to hear your trip was fun. Can't even imagine going to NYC! Just imagining going to Toronto next month is something I never thought I would do. I am looking forward to going to the Royal Ontario Museum. Jericho loves it there and I am I sure will too.

Also glad to hear Luna has recovered. They do love their buddies for keeping them occupied. Although Elsa and i have lots of fun when Dale and Nahanni are away, she does get kind of restless after a few days and wants to bug the cat more. The cat just won't play right for her liking, Lol. 

Other parts of North America might be getting the heat, but we're having a cool summer. Still, it not raining hardly anymore. We're ranging from about 68 to 75 degrees. Hit 80 maybe one or two days? Cooler at night. We've got the deck potion of our sun room built this week. Now we're planning the walls and roof. 

Elsa was under the weather for a few days. So hard to know if it was her tummy or something was hurting. She looked depressed, but it is hard to know if that is human projection or not. She's been eating, but turned her nose up at one of her favourite snacks one day. BM's seem normal too. I guess she is okay now. Maybe it's just summer mugginess bothering her, even if I consider it a 'cool' summer.


----------



## IrisBramble

We are getting the heat in waves i gotta say its been mild compared to some summers around here but we have had high 90's and very muggy days so yeah.

It rained here all day we did go NYC anyway, we were going to drop off stuff at a business of hubby's that's why we were gonna spend the day there but since it rained we couldn't do anything but drop the stuff off and have lunch at our favorite place, so were gonna try in 2 weeks. 

basically relaxing this weekend. My blackberry bush bloomed extra this year so im gonna make blackberry cobbler and blackberry jam. 

Kathleen- I hope Elsa is feeling better, i know sometimes in the summer even if its not hot Rosie will reject some of her favorite treats, get weird with food.

Ladies thanks for the kind words i will keep you updated on my progress.


----------



## Tiny R Astar

Hi ALL 
Hope you don't mind me popping in. My life has just been so busy this year I don't get time to sit and go on line. I have started my summer holiday now though so looking forward to having time to catch up on sleep and friends.
Glad Luna is better now Lynn. Kathleen I love the sound of your life I often long for a space away from the husstle and bustle. Dawn you have made a brave choice and your weight loss is fantastic so far. I hope the surgery goes well and helps you with your goal. 
My son had a blast at uni, he settled in really quickly, made some fantastic friends and had a very successful year both socially and academically. He is currently visiting some of his new friends at their home in Singapore! 
Albie is thriving and still a joy. I am going to be working with him over the summer training for sensory / therapy dog qualification. We were asked to visit a local nursing home earlier this year after meeting the owner during a walk and he has done so well and been so popular we decided to try for official status. He still has boundless energy and loves to play but does seem to know when to sit and be calm and gentle when the need arises. Anyway I'll see how it goes. 
We are still in touch with his breeder and they plan another litter later this year. Think we are going to get our name on the list in the hope of getting him a lttle fur sibling. Excited about that. Hope you are all having a good summer.x


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Hi Albie's Mom (waves) I posted a longer reply one night and then lost it when trying to post. Oh how I hate that. So just briefly back to check in, I see everyone is busy, myself included. The sun room is coming along. Now my husband is away for a week, vising his daughters, and then when he returns I am flying to Ontario to visit mine. Finally got the long summer weather I was longing for, unfortunately it has come with a big fire season in my province, so we have been living under smoke pollution for over a week. At first it's kind of disconcerting and kinda cool at the same time, you imagine this is what Mars would be like, but it wears thin fast. Reminds me of when I saw how bad the air quality in China was.
I hope everyone is well and having a good summer.

Thank goodness I did a copy of this post, when I went to add pics, I lost it again. The side bar ads keep making the page jump around and hard to read. The rate they're forcing advertising on us, (on every platform), the sooner I just might leave the internet behind. I wonder how many other people feel that way?


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Okay. The GR site remembered my pics, even if they don't have a draft of our posts. it is taking repeated tries to post too.


----------



## LynnC

Hello all. Sorry I haven't posted on for a while. I've been busy with company at the beach house and my dad decided to come from Florida with his new 87 year old (he's 85) girlfriend!!! They stayed for a month and as much as a part of me didn't want to like her she was lovely. Very sweet and a pleasure to get to know. I'm happy they found each other. They left yesterday and I think I'm actually missing her (not my dad). I think with DHs mom passing in may and my mom passed 11 years ago, it was nice to have a motherly figure around. Luna has really been enjoying summer. She finally swam in the deep water . She followed her golden friend Tiki and just loved it . Now she always wants to swim. She goes with me on Wednesdays to watch my granddaughter and loves seeing both Rex & Leah. I just signed her up for therapy training and her exam in the fall so we'll see how that goes. 

Dawn - I hope all went well with your surgery. I can imagine the first few days are the worse but hopefully it's behind you and your recovery goes well too. Hugs to you

Anne - it's so nice to hear from you . So glad your son had a good year at college. It's such a relief for us when our kids are doing well. Good luck with Albies therapy training. We should compare notes. How exciting, a new sibling for Albie!! I would love another dog, maybe one day. Would love to see some pics of Albie. 

Kathleen - Looks like your reno project is coming along. I can see the beginnings of the sunroom . I'm sure you'll really enjoy that once it's completed. Hope you had a nice time visiting your daughter in Ontario. Love the picture of Elsa in the water and rolling in "something" haha. 

Enjoy what's left of the summer everyone . Remember, don't look directly at the eclipse Monday!! That goes for dogs too!!

Here's a few pics. First is Luna and my sons dog Kaya having a sleepover and 2nd is Leah feeding Luna and Rex Cheerios


----------



## Tiny R Astar

Hi ALL I was trying to send some photos for you of Albie but not getting advanced option only message box sorry.


----------



## Tiny R Astar

Hi Everyone
Think it is working now. Dawn I hope your operation went well and you are recovering. 
Lynn how far along are you with Luna's therapy dog training. How is it going. Think I am going to apply for a PAT dog assessment for him for now as he seems ready for that. 
Kathleen how are you finding having the two dogs is it a lot more work than having just the one? We have put our name on the list for a female puppy. She will have the same mum and dad as Albie so will be a real sister for him. Litter due mid September so exciting times. Everyone keeps telling us we are mad but Albie is a great dog and loves other dogs company so we are hoping we find him a great match. 
Enjoy the rest of your Summer love Anne .


----------



## IrisBramble

Hi everyone i enjoyed seeing all the pics of the pups and i hope everyone is well 

Sorry i haven't been here since before my surgery as of this Wednesday i will be 3 weeks out and im still recovering its been hard very challenging not easy at all i have my good days and bad days (like last night was bad) i have been getting out some here and there anything to break up laying on the couch lol my hubby is the best thankfully with his side job he does in the summer he works whenever he wants to so hes been so great with taking care of me, our kid and Rosie. 

Rosie has been just wonderful shes been such a good healing companion giving kisses and cuddles all day long 

We did discover this summer though she absolutely terrified of thunderstorms we had a bad one last week night in the middle of the night, and when i checked on her because she was pacing, she was like panicking in the living room and bolted in our room any tips on how to help her though them? she is also this way with fire works if she hears them.

She goes to the vet this week for a booster shot, weight check up and to check her ears shes been shaking them and she goes Thursday for another groom (hasn't been there since the end of June) 

Again i hope everyone is well, have a great week were going away Friday till Sunday to WV and taking Rosie.


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Hi everyone! 
Lynn, it really good of you to find your way to embrace the new woman in your dad's life. My grandmother remarried when she was 80. It was completely adorable. She was truly in love. Anything that can make you feel twenty again at that age, for a moment or for a few years, precious. Love that picture of your grand daughter. How time flies. Good luck with Luna's training. 

Love the pictures Anna. Albie looks like a happy boy. That face, one the of the best things about goldies <3 People told us we were crazy to raise two young dogs at once, (6 months apart), but it made no difference in my opinion. The puppy age passes so quickly. If anything, Elsa was a good role model for Nahanni, for a long time, until the husky parts of her won out. Elsa tried hard to teach her not to run off during off leash walks, even hurt her a bit a couple of times. She would chase her down and grab her by her scruff and throw her down to the ground. I tried to teach her to stop being so rough, she almost doubles Nahanni in weight, but now, if I try to hold Elsa back from running Nahanni down, Nahanni comes and baits her and gets in her face. She loves the chase!! So if anything it is breed differences that have caused what problems we do have. Like Nahanni has run off with Elsa occasionally, and we immediately walk them separately for a few days. Elsa gets leashed, if she goes off with Nahanni, which I rarely have to do anymore. So she knows there is consequences. At almost two, Elsa has only just got past her shoe, tea towel stealing urges, but Kleenex are still up for grabs, if they are in her range. So I can imagine with a puppy around, there might be minor regressions on Albie's part. Personally, I wish my DH had got a Golden too, I think he does too. He envies the freedom I am developing with Elsa. 

((Hugs)) Iris. Sorry to hear your recovery is tough. I have read many good things about 'Thunder jackets' for dogs and there are some herbal remedies for calming dogs. Even aromatherapy suggestions for dogs. I looked into it a bunch when Elsa got so anxious about the neighbour's Harley. The main thing i read, was getting the treatment to them before the anxiety starts. Once they get that cortisol in their blood, there isn't much you can do, but be patient and try to make them feel safe. The big thing, is keep your attitude light, and act as if it's is normal and okay. They get their cues about how to feel about things, from us. The first thunderstorm we had here, (they're rare and more rarely like the ones back East), and Elsa got all alert, I took her outside and got excited about it, and petted her and watched the sky. She believed me, phew. But I find her anxiety triggers are more visual than auditory.

Had a great trip back East, to Ontario. I experienced one of those major thunder storms. Those 'cracks' made me jump, and I was expecting it! Saw Niagara falls, Lake Erie, Lake Ontario, Toronto, and the surrounding area. Arrived and departed from Hamilton. My daughter is living in Guelph. Starting her first year of her BSc. I had a little melt down on the plane as I left, not knowing when I would see her again. We got to spend a day with my grand dog, Odin. (He lives with my daughter's biological father and her step mother on their farm now). Jericho and I co-owned and co-cared for him since we got him from the SPCA at 8 months old. DH and I took him with us on our first snow birding trip down south. Living on the road was crippling him, so Jericho took him back after she finished her Resident Care Aide course. He'll be 12 in September. I never thought I would get to see him again, so spending a day with him was such a treat. 

I felt quite guilty when I got Elsa, like I had betrayed him. Him and I adored each other. He very much wanted to be mine. I would of kept him if it had not been for his ankles and our lifestyle. It had become an injury risk for my husband to lift him in and out of the truck. We built a ramp, but he didn't trust it. He is a newfie, flat coat retriever cross. He has tiny retriever ankles, thinner than Elsa's but a hundred pound body. It's been causing him issues off and on since he was about 5 years old. Plus occasionally he would get over excited and pull me right off my feet. Dragged me across the sand one time. It was not good for my Fibromyalgia body, and I would be semi crippled for a couple of weeks afterwards. Still, I love him no less. he was a great outdoors, walking partner. i am just glad Jericho has manged to keep him in her life. 

Here is one picture of Odin, one of him and I, one of my daughter and I with the griffon statue at Guelph University, and two pictures from my small flight from Vancouver island to my own Island. One is a close up looking across Texada Island, ( The largest island in the Strait, recently renamed the Salish Sea.), and the other is a distant shot showing the coast line of Vancouver island in the foreground, some small islets, a low lying long island called Lasqueti, (where my parents live), and the large one in back is Texada.


----------



## IrisBramble

I hope everyone is well 

Yesterday was 4 weeks post op everything was going well till last Friday I fell down the stairs and injured my coccyx bone I had injured it in the early 90's and again in 2006 this time it's much much worse. I slipped and slid down 4 stairs on my butt the stairs to my 3rd floors have old rug on them it's lifting off the stairs and it's slippery and because the 3rd floor isn't used for anything other then storage we have been slow at repairing it and it has no banister. 
I have a appt tomorrow with my primary I know she will order tests but I'm hoping till we know how bad it is she can give me some pain relief because I've tired everything. 

Rosie is well she got into the bathroom trash a few days ago( someone left the gate open) and has been pooping out something that looks like tissues or possibly a feminine pad like material I think she got it all out tonight ugh. Other then that all is well 

My son started 5th grade today. 

I'll post 2 pics one of Rosie freshly groomed and 1 of my son today


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

I am sorry to hear you fell Dawn, I hope you're on the mend now. Great pictures of your son, and Rosie looks all grown up posed like that. Nice and clean too. Eww on the bathroom job of hers. Elsa is getting better about most of her puppy tactics, although she did steal one of my DH's slippers when he returned from his trip, but mostly she leaves footwear and kleenex alone now. My husband was away for 3 weeks to look after his daughter, and is home now, so we're trying to get the sun room farther along as the weather cools and rains are making their appearances again now. 

How everyone is well!


----------



## IrisBramble

Kathleen- i hope you get more work done on your sunroom!!! 

I had more testing done from my fall and i so far i broke my Sacrum and possibly my Coccyx i my bruised Pelvis, Coccyx, and lower back i wont know if my Coccyx is broken till i have my MRI on Tuesday and i will start PT after i get my results from that MRI My doctor put me Tylenol 3 and a Muscle relaxer to help with pain.

Rosie is good although im calling the vet today she had a accident on the rug this morning at it smelled so bad like ammonia and she needed to go again 2 hours later and then again just now and there ws blood in it so im sure she has a UTI or a bladder infection poor puppy. 

i hope everyone is well!!!


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

My gosh, sounds like you did some damage, what a shame. I hope you're cleared for the PT. Poor Rosie! Sending good vibes for the both of you.


----------



## IrisBramble

Checking in 

Rosie did in indeed have a UTI was put on meds 3x a day and the next day was back to normal!!! 

I had my MRI today so i should know by tomorrow or Thursday whats going on i feel like this is taking for ever im having so many issues.

I hope all is well we have a wedding this coming Sunday my hubby is the photographer but we also know the couple so we get to come along should be fun at least i have my son to dance with while hubby is busy lol i haven't been to a wedding in 5 or 6 years and in Oct we have 2 of them the other is the 13th in salem mass. 

hope everyone is ok!! we all have fall colds here it sucks....


----------



## LynnC

Hi all. Hope everyone and the pups are doing well. I'm so sorry I've been MIA. I've been busy back at work & in case you haven't noticed I was asked to be a mod on the forum. I enjoy helping out but it seems like I come on and it's all about work. I've been checking in though and enjoy seeing the posts . We just got back from a family trip to Maine. We stayed on Mt Desert Island which is where Acadia Natl Park is. My sons & family's came along with everyone's dogs!! It was hiking, biking, eating (lobsters of course), relaxing and just enjoying being together. It was heaven being with Leah morning, noon & night . The dogs had a blast and were so well behaved. I can't believe our baby pups will be 2 next month. Where did the time go???

Dawn - I am so sorry for all the health issues you are having. I hope you get some answers with the MRI results and will be on your way to recovery. I love the pics so the kids Vincent has grown so much this past 2 years & Rosie is beautiful as usual . Have fun at the wedding!

Kathleen - I just love the beautiful pictures you posted. Your daughter is beautiful and the pups look great. I'm glad you had a nice visit. Good luck working on the sunroom. 

Anne - As usual Albie looks stunning. Are the puppies born yet ??? I am so happy for you. I can't wait for the pictures. Please keep us posted. 

Here's a few pics from our trip. Take care everyone. XOXO


----------



## Tiny R Astar

Hi ALL
Lynn lovely to hear you are a mod on the site, hope you are enjoying the new role. X The pictures of your trip look great. It is very scary to realise that our puppies are nearly 2, this past year has flown. The girls look so grown up. I have a friend who's golden is 6 weeks younger than Albie and she was talking about breeding her next Spring. I think it hit me then how grown up the dogs are. My first thought was horror, how can you consider breeding a young dog then I realised she is no longer a puppy or even a teenager. 
The girls all look so beautiful how on earth do you keep them clean? 

How are you doing with the therapy Training? 
I am in 2 minds regarding Albie's assessment. I could book for the end of October when on half term holiday but will be getting the new puppy mid November so not going to have much time to start new visits and Albie will have all the changes to get used to when his sister comes home. I may wait until Spring then I can get straight into the visits if he passes his assessment.

The puppies were born on September 14th . It is my late mothers birthday that day so It was an emotional day. I spent the evening both smiling and crying after hearing the news but in the end I decided that a new puppy is an amazing gift with which to honour and remember my mum on her birthday. 

Kathleen Odin looks such a handsome gentle boy love the pictures. Hope the sunroom is coming along OK. I think it is lovely that you have different breeds and both your girls are beautiful I just hope Albie adjusts to sharing as well as Elsa did. I have high hopes. His day care lady was very excited to hear he was getting a sibling. She says she puts all her pups with Albie first because he is very gentle and protects them from the more boisterous play mates until they are big enough and he plays for hours with them and everyone else of course lol. She told me he has to greet every single dog before he will play. I thought that was very sweet. So she thinks he will be fine but to expect some jealousy or disregard for her at first as it is totally different having a pup invade his home and family. At day care he is used to seeing new dogs. Makes sense, we don't expect him to just accept her straight away but we hope we get a good match for him.

Dawn I am so sorry to hear about your fall. I hope Rosie has recovered from her UTI too. You have had so much to cope with lately yet you just get on with it. I really admire you and hope you get better soon. The photos of Rosie and your son are adorable. He looks so grown up too.Hope he is enjoying his new school year. 

I'll post some pictures when we get the little lady home in 6 weeks time. X 
Our son has chosen a name for her ( as long as it suits her) he chose Albies, his is Albion Astar, Albion is an ancient name for Britain so his name means British Star. John has chosen ' Seren' for the new puppy. It is welsh for Star.( my husband"s dad is welsh).pronounced sah ren I believe. It's not as easy to call as Albie but John put a lot of thought and research into choosing it and we kinda like the fact it is different. Let's hope it suits the one we pick. There are 3 girls and 3 boys in the litter and we get first choice . 
Hope everyone has a good few weeks ahead. Thank you for welcoming me even though I visit so infrequently now. I also hope you won't mind if I seek advice with the new puppy when needed, you got us through Albies puppy days and provided valuable support. Hoping I remember most of it but people will keep telling me that girls behave very differently to boys! XX
Anne


----------



## IrisBramble

Anne how exciting and i love the name, both names are beautiful. My son choose Rosie's name which is Rosie Cotton  it is a name from The Lord of the Rings trilogy which are his favorite movies and it kinda suites her as she is white lol 

Lynn what lovely pictures sounds like you and your family had a great vacation Luna looks lovely!!!

We decided not board Rosie the weekend we go away for the Salem mass wedding were gonna ask the puppy grandparents to watch her she will be more comfortable, we will also ask them to watch her when we go to Vegas (all 3 of us are going) from Dec 26-31st. 

I had my MRI Tuesday but my doc wrote the wrong instructions down and they took pictures of my lower back and not of my Sacrum, Coccyx and Pelvis so i had to go back today and get another MRI done. So im still waiting on what to do next regarding PT so when the results come back i guess we will see and the wait still goes on.....

I hope everyone has a good weekend. 

Sat all 3 of us will be winter clothes shopping most of the day for our son and maybe some new stuff for mom and dad too  We have to go to several different stores and the mall plus the Halloween store. 

Wedding #1 is Sunday.


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Hello everyone, happy to see updates. Lovely pictures Lynn. It sounds like it was a wonderful vacation. Congrats on being a Mod. I did that on another forum before. Didn't like the behind scenes politics and commentary so I stopped doing it. The helping out with threads part was fun, but yes, it is work.

Nice to have you pop in Anne. I am sure Albie will be fine with the new puppy, he's young enough, but don't be surprised if he has a few words, (Grrs), about her place and minding her manners. I have known a few dogs to do that with Elsa when she was younger, but like her now. I think the new pups birth date is awesome. I privately call Elsa, Elsie, which was my Grandmother's name. I am not sure how my father would feel about it, but for me it adds endearment in my feelings towards Elsa. Hope I explained that well enough.

How are you Dawn? I hope the wedding was fun for you and not too draining. Frustrating news about the MRI, I hope the second one went better and more telling on what you need to heal. ((Hugs))

Work on the house and sun room is coming along. Had electricians here three times, and a propane fireplace hooked up we bought over the summer. Elsa has hated the strangers messing in our house and usually laid down behind my chair and waited out the disturbance. She was particularly offended when a drill bit appeared out of the ceiling all of a sudden, Lol. When the guy came back down out of the attic, she looked at him over the baby gate set up, and gave him major stink eye. Enough so, that he came over and apologized profusely and tried to make friends her. It was cute. 

Something as simple as a light over the kitchen sink has been a thrill to have, finally. So although we will be a lot poorer after this week, our house feels so much more our own. Been painting the window frames every chance I get and should be setting the glass into their frames next week.


----------



## IrisBramble

Hi all just checking 

Kathleen im so glad your sun room is coming along i had to laugh at your story of Elsa and the stink eye thats too funny lol

All is well with Rosie we decided to for go the boarding this weekend and my mom will look after her while were away at a wedding me and my kid leave this Thursday afternoon on a bus to meetup with my hubby who is in Connecticut and we will then go all together to Salem, Mass for the wedding where will we be gone all weekend, we intend to do some fall landscape pictures and traveling around the New England area.

I had my 2nd MRI last week and i have a fracture in my Coccyx as well as my Sacrum and i have 2 dislocations the report also said my Coccyx looks deformed which i can believe because i have injured it 3 times now.

Now i have a new issue that i ended up in the ER with this morning. Last Monday afternoon my husbands van had to go in the shop for repairs (we got it back Friday afternoon)and because im not working he needed my van because we have our business and he runs it so he to have a car. We live in a small town so its like 3 blocks to my sons school and i can walk him, well i wound up doing a lot more walking then i had anticipated (one day i walked 3 miles because of all the back and forth i did to town and its more exercise then I've had in months and months ) Friday i noticed my right foot hurting really bad i thought it would go away and by today it was worse, the top of it is swollen, so are some of my toes and it burns too. So today i went to the ER and they did a X-ray and there were no obvious fractures so they ruled i have a bad sprain but they cant rule out a stress fracture because you can walk around with them and not know it, and they weren't doing any more testing. So they wrapped my foot with an ace bandage and put me in a boot and told me i need to see a ortho doc to see if i have stress fracture or any other damage. I wish they could have given the tests to me there rather then have me wait. So tomorrow i will call the ortho place (i have used them before for a car accident i was in about 4 years ago they are good plus this will be my motivation to get going on me getting my back looked at and getting it back in shape, i have 4 herniated disc's) and get an appt then call my doc and get a referral made up so i can get this going.


----------



## IrisBramble

Rosie turned 2 today!!! (Happy birthday to her sissy and littermate Luna)


----------



## IrisBramble

A few more


----------



## LynnC

Happy 2nd Birthday to all our October 2015 pups!!! Today is Luna's birthday along with her sissy Rosie, Happy Birthday Rosie . She had a very quiet Birthday as the weather here is atrocious. We are getting a ton of rain and the wind has really picked up. We happen to be at the beach house this weekend and the streets are flooded now as it is high tide. It's ok though because yesterday was beautiful and we were able to take Luna for a long walk and she she even went to the beach and swam. 

Hope everyone is doing well. Dawn, hope you're feeling better and got some answers from all your tests. Kathleen, hope your renos are coming along & the pups are doing well. Miss everyone! Xoxo

Here's a pic of Luna today :--heart:


----------



## LynnC

Dawn, that's too funny. We were posting at the same time . Rosie is such a beauty! Hope she had a great day! Xoxo


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Happy Birthday Rosie and Luna! <3 the pictures.

Elsa's was on the 18th, but it was also Nahanni's Spay Day, so most of it was spent on the other side. So although Elsa didn't get her birthday celebrated outright, her and I had 8 days on one and one walks. Nahanni recovered from her surgery nicely. Unlike Elsa, she took her own recovery seriously and spent most of the first 6 days sleeping in the bedroom.

We have had an unusual respite from wet weather here on the coast, so we took the opportunity to build a roof over the porch, frame up the sky light hole and install the sky light, and then roof the sun room and porch during the last 5 days. We had the sun room tarped and were prepared to not do the roofing until next spring. So getting this done was a real treat. We have been working so hard, a couple of times Elsa would grab my coat in her teeth, not wanting me to go back outside, Lol.

Here is some pics of Elsa the days before and the day after her B-day, living the life, as usual. Managed to get a shot of her with our ferry, the North island Princess, and one in front of a tolerant young heron. They usually don't let the dogs get this close. She's loving the grass growing back and becoming green and tasty again.


----------



## IrisBramble

Lynn Luna is lovely and looked so cute with her crown on!! we had horrible weather here yesterday too, so we just relaxed inside. 

Kathleen- So glad your sun room and porch got done!!! and Elsa looks absolutely beautiful!!! 

Hope everyone is well!!

I'm ok healing from my fall still taking my meds, not able to work yet. I also hurt my foot a few weeks ago so im starting PT for that soon, as my Orthopedic doc wants me to have a month of PT to strengthen it up(bad sprain) i also got in to start seeing the spine specialist there since i have chronic back pain (had it for over 15 years) hoping he can help me with that and my chronic sciatic. I did a few years ago have a series of pain injections in my back and i went though pain management but nothing worked and i didn't like being hocked up on pain meds and the docs sucked so i hope he can help me i see him right before Thanksgiving.


----------



## Tiny R Astar

HI ALL
Hope you are all well. Our new puppy arrived home last weekend and is now 9 weeks old and 8kg. Not a small pup! Albie was initially very excited but ignored her for a few days once he realised she was stopping. Lol. But 4 days in and he was back to bringing her toys and playing. He won't tell her no though just gives us pleading looks. She is already sleeping through. We tend to go to bed around 11.30 and get up at 6 and after first night she has slept, very impressed. She is adorable and is definitely taking cues from Albie. He sits and waits ... she sits waits briefly gets up sits again ... so cute. Feeding her in her crate as she tries to take his food other wise pleasantly surprised how smoothly week one has gone. But guess having done it all so recently we are more aware and relaxed about the whole puppy rearing challenges. Makes a big difference. Anyway here are a few pictures. Please excuse the messy house and 'Albie lion' is at the groomers this weekend to trim that impressive mane. 
Love to you all .
Anne xx


----------



## Tiny R Astar

Favourite so far taken today whilst out socialising. Arms a little numb after carrying her for an hour but we all had a lovely walk and met some lovely people.


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Congratulations Anne, she's adorable. She looks like Elsa did at that age, a beefy pup, bet she's going to be big. What's her name again? I know you explained it was another star name, but forgotten. Glad Albie's coming around to accepting his new sister. Thank you for sharing pics of your new family member with us! I know you will have a thread of pups her own age to post in too. I love the one where she got her head on Albie. So sweet.


----------



## IrisBramble

Congrats Anne she sooo cute!!!! I love how furry and plumpy she is i just wanna hold her i love puppies!!! I'm sorry i too forgot her name. I too just had Rosie at the groomer she was stinking and her nails were too long. 

I hope everyone has a great Thanksgiving i plan on giving Rosie some white meat Turkey that day  

I will try and get on at some point this weekend and post some pics of the kids wearing their thanksgiving hats and hairbands like i always do lol (and soon we will be taking them both to the mall for Santa pics)


For the 1st time ever I'm going black friday shopping my kid is now older and wants a new TV and DVD/Blu ray combo player for his room and Target has a great sale on both like a can't beat sale so I'm going out wish me luck I've never done it before i usually order all my stuff online on black friday but this stuff is too big to have sipped to the house I'd be afraid it would be stolen or broken (We like a lot towns around here have a huge package theft problem around the holidays I've never had anything stolen but with a package this big i dont wanna chance it) 

PS. Soon my hubby will be taking their pics on a new Christmas scene he got for our business i fell in love with it and I've never asked him to take Christmas pictures before because we usually just use the Santa pics and we have the pics he takes over the summer but i love this scene.


----------



## IrisBramble

Here are the Thanksgiving pictures took them tonight instead of tomorrow!

Happy Thanksgiving all!!!


----------



## LynnC

Hi All! Happy Thanksgiving to everyone celebrating ? !!! It's so nice catching up. Dawn you are too funny with the pics. Just love them . I love reading about your Thanksgiving dinner (especially your mother-in-laws stuffing, hehe). Good luck shopping on Friday. I must admit I've never been. I'm really not good in crowds. I went shopping to Wegmans the other day and almost put me over the edge. 
Congratulations Anne   . OMG your little angle is adorable. I think you said her name was Seren??? Glad Albies settling in with sissy. I so miss the puppy breath. Thanks so much for posting the pics . Enjoy!
Kathleen - as usual I love your pictures . Elsa looks great, living the life! Hope Nahanni's recovered from her spay. How are the renovations coming along? 
Luna's been doing well. She's been very clingy lately. She's usually a bit independent so I've been enjoying the attention. I've been working with her and I think in a few weeks we're going to take her test to be a therapy dog. I think her only obstacle may be jumping up. She sometimes does that if she's excited. We'll see. If not this time we'll try again. 
Take care all and enjoy the upcoming holiday season. Hugs to all. Xoxo


----------



## IrisBramble

LynnC said:


> Hi All! Happy Thanksgiving to everyone celebrating ? !!! It's so nice catching up. Dawn you are too funny with the pics. Just love them . I love reading about your Thanksgiving dinner (especially your mother-in-laws stuffing, hehe). Good luck shopping on Friday. I must admit I've never been. I'm really not good in crowds. I went shopping to Wegmans the other day and almost put me over the edge.
> Congratulations Anne   . OMG your little angle is adorable. I think you said her name was Seren??? Glad Albies settling in with sissy. I so miss the puppy breath. Thanks so much for posting the pics . Enjoy!
> Kathleen - as usual I love your pictures . Elsa looks great, living the life! Hope Nahanni's recovered from her spay. How are the renovations coming along?
> Luna's been doing well. She's been very clingy lately. She's usually a bit independent so I've been enjoying the attention. I've been working with her and I think in a few weeks we're going to take her test to be a therapy dog. I think her only obstacle may be jumping up. She sometimes does that if she's excited. We'll see. If not this time we'll try again.
> Take care all and enjoy the upcoming holiday season. Hugs to all. Xoxo


Lynn this will be my 1st time :surprise: lol 

and i DONT do Wegmans unless i get there at 830am ours is the busiest in the entire company its a madhouse on a daily basis...


----------



## Tiny R Astar

Hi ALL 
Thanks for your kind messages. Yes Lynn is correct our new girl is called Seren. Unfortunately I keep catching my nephews calling her 'dipity' as in 'serendipity' which is admittedly a cute nickname for a boisterous friendly puppy but confusing for her, so I have had to be firm with them and insist they use her real name. 
Fingers crossed things are going well. She is pretty easily distracted with a kong bone or toy when attempting to chew fingers, feet, socks or poor Albies tail. Albie is now very relaxed with her and they enjoy playing and will share toys happily 
We had followed advise about getting new toys and picking his up but he has started to get his toys out of his toy box and take them to her to play so we are gradually moving them back to the toy box in the living room. He was frustrated last night though because he has learnt to tidy up and put his toys back in the box at end of the day but she hindered him by running off with some and putting them in her crate and he will not even put his nose into her crate so we had to help him out and retreive them. Seren thought it was a great game and she has quickly realised that he will not enter her crate so she trots off with anything she wants to keep for herself and puts it in there. ( we didnt have occasion to stop him from going in he has never tried, guess it is something he has learnt to respect at day care, crates are personal space) We are doing our best to ensure they get time apart and individual attention and hopefully the balance will carry on working. 
Kathleen, Elsa is gorgeous so it is great to hear that Seren looks like she did at this age. Hope NahannI is recovering well. 
Dawn hope the shopping went well and you didn't get crushed. The pictures of Rosie and your son are adorable. She is such a beautiful girl. 
Lynn good luck with Luna's assessment hopefully things go to plan on the day.Our dog walker let slip that Albie was still jumping at her when very excited, a few months ago. She has been working on it over last few months as we were worried he would teach Seren to do the same and we didn't want 2 dogs jumping. It is the only time he did it when excited and she thinks she has cracked it now, which is a relief. But she says she can see the effort he has to put in to restrain himself from that leap and keep all 4 paws on the ground. These dog are just so loving they want to be right there with you, lol. Fingers crossed for you both. Xxx 
There does not seem to be groups for year and months of birth on the forum anymore and the few started for this year have not taken off which is a shame so I hope you won't mind if I come to you for advise when needed. For instance when we went for her first injections the other week our vet mentioned getting her spayed at 5 months !!!!!!!!! Surely not ????? 
Any way have a great weekend 
Anne


----------



## Tiny R Astar

Hi ALL 
Forgot to say we will be putting little Seren in her crate or another room tonight before Albie does his tidy up he loves the attention and praise he gets with this job and we don't want to frustrate him xxx Have a good weekend.


----------



## LynnC

Anne - Of course Seren is welcome here. OMG dipity is such a cute nickname though I agree you should wait a bit perhaps  . I waited for Luna to go through her first heat to have her spayed though a lot of people say to wait longer. She was just 1 year when we had it done. I think the benefit of spaying early is a lower risk of mammary cancer but my vet explained its easy to detect. But waiting is better for her bones and joints. Also you have Albie to consider. I'm not sure how he will react with Seren in heat??? Talk to your vet as its a personal decision. Oh my, sweet Albie cleaning up his toys. I need to work on Luna cleaning up!
Dawn - How was black Friday shopping??? Hope you got some great deals . I did a little on line shopping. Going out today for small business shopping. That's more up my alley . 
Have a great weekend everyone! xoxo


----------



## IrisBramble

Lynn- i went Thanksgiving eve and it was ok i went right in got my sons gifts and got right out, not bad and i usually go out black friday for "personal" shopping lol i did so again it wasn't bad because i got Rosie's gifts done i bought a new Vacuum and then went to the make up store lol

Anne- Albie picking up his toys is adorable and Seren is always welcome here!! I spayed Rosie and 6 and 1/2 months at the advice of my Vet who advised me to do it before her 1st heat i would talk to your Vet since you have a male and like Lynn said im not sure how he will react with her in heat.


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

A belated Happy Thanksgiving to all of you! 

Fun pictures Dawn. Hope the mad sales rush wasn't too horrible for you. Canada joined the Black Friday thing over the last few years, and I stay away from it! I did get a DNA kit last year on the Black Friday weekend though.

I look forward to seeing more of Seren. Elsa wouldn't go into Nahanni's crate either. Not sure if it's a Golden thing, or she it just looked to small to barge in. Elsa freely shared every thing but stuffed hooves, bully sticks, (which we stopped buy after that.) and fresh bones. They're too high value to Elsa. So they got the bones in crate first go round, and then when their crates were opened, they would switch bones. It became a tradition for them. They do the same with peanut butter Kongs too. Now they can get bones/Kongs in different rooms with no problem. Nahanni, naturally ended up subservient to bigger, older, Elsa. I did a lot of reading about the spaying pros and cons and settled on doing it after the first heat with Elsa. I would of waited until a year, but she had a rough first heat, one was enough. She wasn't quite fully filled out when I got her done at 9 months, but oh well. We had to wait until Nahanni was 18 months, per breeder agreement, so that was 3 heats we tolerated. If Albie is fixed, Seren's heat won't affect him, if he isn't you might want to reconsider keeping him intact. He'll go nuts on you. 

Good luck with Luna, Lynn. Even Elsa can still try jumping up occasionally, when excited, and she never has been a jumpy dog. I think it's a youthful dog thing that just mellows with age and continued reinforcement. Elsa is also more into affection than she use to be. Maybe it's something some of them grow into as they mature?

Nahanni is well, thank you for asking everyone. A few behaviour changes going on. Subtle shifts in the dog dynamics, nothing serious. 

Got some roof leak issues with the sky light, but we've had a few tremendous rain storms. Thankfully it's unfinished inside still. In fact, after this post I am going up with a tube of roof repair and see what I can goop up before the next round of rain. I will come back with pics after I do my month end down load, but it's pretty much becoming the same old, same old routine around here for the dogs, but I am gearing up to set up my studio next summer, so excited. Elsa will be a great studio mascot, which was always going to be on her job resume, even if she doesn't know it! Lol.


----------



## Tiny R Astar

Hi All
Glad The sales went ok Dawn and Nahanni is doing well, Kathleen. Elsa will indeed be a great mascot for your studio. Sounds exciting. Hope you got the leak sorted out. We have snow forecasts later this week so I guess winter is on its way.
Thank you for welcoming Seren. Just wanted to say thanks for sharing information about spaying.Albie has been neutered so at least we don't have to worry about unexpected puppies. Will talk to vet again next time we visit. They are doing really well together definitely bonded. She is having few accidents in house but generally getting the hang of things. She has chosen a spot in garden different to our designated spot but it a good place and working so letting her go there and she was just sitting for ages doing nothing in place we set aside for her then going near back door when we started to head in. She needs frequent time out when playing as she gets wound up after 5 minutes or so and goes for Albies back legs or tries to swing on his tail. We have found a couple of toys which work to redirect her while he makes his escape:smile2:
But she is a star other wise sits and waits for her food or lead to go on. Mastered down already well not every time obviously but certainly seems to understand the command and following mist times. Having a big brother definitely helps, she looks to see what he does all the time and copies, it is so cute. 
Albie is amazing and funny. She did the run off with a shoe trick the other evening when I got home and he did what sounded like a massive sigh, took it off her and brought it back to the hall then took her a toy. We were all so busy laughing or looking at him in awe poor girl was sat waving the teddy under our noses for a few minutes before we played.
Few pictures for you. This girl is growing fast Albie looks fat in the second photo but honestly his hair is just so thick and long he isn't as big as he appears. Just over 40kg last week which vet says is fine for his size. Have a good week. X


----------



## IrisBramble

Oh dear Anne i just cant get enough shes so cute i wish i could talk my hubby into getting another golden but he says until we move to a bigger house (down south and more land) we cant but i long for another lol 

Kathleen- Glad to hear you got your leak sorted out if we dont get our gutter guy here once a year our roof will leak (we have gables that clog) so i understand we too had lots of rain, and i agree Elsa will be a great mascot for your studio (im sorry what kind of studio is it? sorry if i missed us talking about it).

Rosie is doing well spoiled not liking that i went back to substituting and im not home as much she misses me lol i have been trying to keep me working to 2 days a week but i work only at my sons schools and they need me bad so its been 3-4 days a week which i dont mind the money but i will have to cut back a day when my PT starts.

Anyway i hope all is well!!!


----------



## Tiny R Astar

Aw poor Rosie bet she is missing you. Glad you are enjoying it though. I am working a 4 day week too but luckily Chris is able to work from home quite a bit at the moment so we have kept Albie to his usual day care schedule and Seren at home until she has her last injections. We will have to start getting her used to time alone before she joins Albie at day care. He has a couple of hours home alone each afternoon and she will need to be in her pen not having free run like he does. I hope you get your move and second pup sometime. We have really enjoyed having the 2 of them over the last few weeks. I did have doubts at times as we waited for her to get to 8 weeks old. I worried they would hate each other and it would be too much work having 2 but it has been easier than expected so far. Intense and time consuming as it is with any puppy but not as hard as we envisioned.I am however up quite late as I start my planning marking etc much later than I used to each evening but it is worth it.
Here they are posing this evening. Have a great week all. 
Anne x


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Seren is so cute! Love the pic of them laying side by side. 
You must be feeling better Dawn? To go back to work, or did you have to? Hope all is going well, and it means the PT is helping. 
One thing I am bad at is getting close ups of the dogs, but here is a few I took.
Elsa and I are having 5 days on our own right now while my husband is visiting his youngest. It's really interesting how the dynamics change when we are alone. Elsa and my cat Padme become more interactive, and Elsa asks to go outside a lot more often. Which is funny, because so often Nahanni is the in and out girl, and when you ask Elsa if she wants to go to, she high tails it, running in the opposite direction. My car is off the road for the winter, so all our walks are in town and she gets very limited time off leash, which is hard for Elsa. I like that we can practice being off leash 'near' town. I should be doing it even when my husband is home, but I don't. 

Did my last Christmas market last weekend and I have been packing and sending out Christmas parcels for my kids. Been feeling the Christmas spirit this year, which has mostly eluded me since my son past away. It's a good feeling, but I know I will miss my kids more this year because of it. At least we have Skype now 
Wishing all of you Peace and Merriment for all of your Christmas preparations!


----------



## IrisBramble

Hi all i hope all is well 

We got our 1st snow fall yesterday about 4-5 inches annoying enough but Rosie loves it lol

I just went back to work i didn't have to i wanted to i was getting bored at home lol i have been keeping busy there in a school that is Pre-k to 8th grade and over 400 students we have many teachers and any given week there are numerous absences and not many of us Subs

Rosie is good we had the Santa pictures done last week still waiting to get the other pictures (the pictures i want done on that new Christmas background my hubby has for our business that i love) maybe this week we will squeeze in time but we are non the less busy again Wed is my sons night time school winter concert(he is in choir and band) and Friday night is the new Star Wars movie and Sat is a Wrestling show so maybe Sunday. 

All i have left to do for Christmas is buy some Gift cards everything else is done even gift bags, tissue paper and cards lol. 

Kathleen- Those pictures of Elsa and Nahanni are so cute!!! 

I hope everyone has a good week.


----------



## Tiny R Astar

Hi All
Just wanted to wish you all a very happy and peaceful Christmas. Lots of love Anne


----------



## LynnC

Hello all. Just want to wish everyone and their pups a very Merry Christmas from me and Luna ?. I love reading all the updates and hearing how well everyone’s doing. Dawn I absolutely love your Christmas photo with your son and Rosie. Rosie’s such a good sport about dressing up. Just love her smile . Anne, Albie and Seren look wonderful. I’m still a bit jealous but my DH keeps saying “no more dogs!!!” Kathleen the pups look great as usual. I’m glad you’re feeling the Christmas spirit a bit more this year. I know too well how difficult it can be and some times we just need the time pass and just “get through” it. Missing family whether there gone or just not with us at this time is the worse. I’m keeping you in my prayers. Have a Blessed Christmas everyone ??? xoxo


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Dropping in to wish you all a Very Merry Christmas and a safe and cozy Solstice Season <3 We got a white Christmas! Very rare here on the coast, so that always makes it special. 
Glad to hear you feel well enough to work Dawn, and hope you're continuing to improve.
Thank you for the extra thoughts Lynn, same to you this holiday season (Hugs)
Merry Christmas Anne, hope you pup is enjoying her first Christmas and hasn't chewed up too much stuff. 

The cat found her wrapped catnip toy a couple of days ago, which was okay, she was just loving up on it, but it caught a dog's attention. Next thing I know I find the toy chewed and wet behind hubby's chair. After hunting around, Elsa stole the present, took it to the bedroom, removed the wrapping paper, chewed on it for a bit, and then brought it back to the living room. Silly girl.


----------



## IrisBramble

Glad to hear everyone is doing well stopping by to wish everyone a VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS :--heart:

Here are 2 collages i made 

The 1st is the Christmas eve pics i took of the kids 

The 2nd collage is from today opening gifts and all that 
My Sons big gifts this year were a 32 in TV for his room (he has a tiny 19 in right now) and a new Blu Ray player.

The 3rd picture is a comparison pic of me and my weight loss its a picture of me from last Christmas at almost 300 lbs and one from yesterday at 189 lbs I've lost over 100 lbs.


----------



## Tiny R Astar

Oh Elsa must have been too interesting to ignore. Kathleen I hope you were able to enjoy your day sending love. It is hard not having my parents but losing your son well there are no words so I will just send my love and prayers instead. Xx The girls look so lovely together I hope they bring you some comfort and distraction over Chtistmas. 

We had a lovely Christmas thank you. Seren is doing really well not chewing things she shouldn't but we have probably gone over board with the chew toys she has available! We keep expecting her to launch at the tree because she sits for ages looking at it but so far she hasn't tried so hopefully she will continue to just look. Albie seems to be loving having a sibling he is just such a happy boy. so hugh sigh of relief for us. 

Wow Dawn you are an inspiration. Congratulations you look fantastic in both pictures but what a difference a year makes. Your photos are gorgeous, your son is growing up so fast and Rosie is beautiful as always. X
Lynne sorry if Seren is making you broody but you sound to have a lovely family and busy life and bet Luna loves being the centre of attention. Have a lovely festive week. X


----------



## Tiny R Astar

Couple of photos x


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Wishing you all a Happy and wonderful 2018.
Made it through Christmas, it was quite non eventful for us. Missed having my kids here more this year than most. It has been weeks like this one that really confirms why I choose to live on the West Coast of Canada! Day time highs have been a 'balmy' 1 degree Celsius (34F) compared to the rest of Canada. We got another bit of snow, but 2 inches at the most.

Dawn, congratulations on all the lost weight! You're looking good, and life must be so much easier on your joints and in many other ways. I only mention joints because my knees start giving me problems if I even creep up to 160. Under that, they seem to be fine. I sneaked under the 140 mark for the first time in years, over 2017. I don't do anything different, it seems just becoming post menopausal has been enough for my weight to stop creeping up. 

The pictures are wonderful. Thank you for sharing, as always. Seren is getting big fast, eh?! I will have to do my month end download and share some snow pictures.
Hugs everyone, 
Kathleen


----------



## IrisBramble

Happy new year everyone!!!

As always thanks for sharing pics of Seren she is just a doll!!! and Albie is a handsome gent!!

Kathleen its very cold here too about 20 degrees colder then normal we have been getting that annoying 2-4 inches of snow every few weeks right now its 16 out with a wind chill of feeling like 2 it actually hurts to be outside it takes the cars like 15-20 mins for the heat to start to work. Next friday and sat its gonna be just the worst at 14 and 13 degrees wind chills lower then 10

Happy 2018!!! (Rosie was totally not feeling taking pics lol she hated me)


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Awe, poor Rosie, you can tell she wasn't feeling it. 
Since this is the first real winter of our dogs having their adult coat, it's amazing just how long Elsa's tail and butt feathers can get. I would cringe when she pooped, but she would always miss, and was keeping herself quite groomed with a little help from me. Then she got a rat's nest tangle in her tail from rolling around in forest duff and I finally had to do a hard trim. I was feeling sad at first, but I did a pretty good hair cut on her, and no one else would think twice of her shortened feathers. So I have to share this wonderful pic I got of the two dogs. It really highlights the beautiful tail, that was. 
I also added a pic of me, coming back from doing my *First Polar Bear Swim!* Been contemplating it all my life, and they are common annual events here on the coast. My pain levels have died down so much over the last year, I wanted to celebrate. It was a great day for it, and I never did really feel cold. The shocker came when I found out the park bathrooms were closed for the winter and I had to wrestle back into my clothes in the cab of the truck, Lol.


----------



## LynnC

Happy New Year everyone ?. I hope everyone has a wonderful happy and healthy 2018! I just love seeing everyone’s pictures.
Dawn - wow what a transformation! You are very inspiring and I hope your weight loss adds to a new year of good health. The kiddos look great as usual. You son is turning into a young man right before our eyes. And of course Rosie is a doll just like her sissy . 
Kathleen - you are also an inspiration! I’m glad you’ve been feeling better but a Polar Plunge ?. I’m glad it wasn’t too bad for you, I know I could never do something like that. I don’t even like to swim in 80 degree water. I’m glad you did it though. It’s always good to step out of our boxes. The pups look beautiful of course and that wonderful backdrop. 
Anne -I’m glad you survived Christmas with the pups. I cannot get over how big she is already. It goes way too fast. I just love the pic of her assessing the tree. 
I’m actually on vacation now but popped in to see how everything is going. We’re attending a business meeting for my DH & it just happens to be in Hawaii . We’re here until Monday. Escaped just in time to miss some of the extreme cold weather. I’ve been checking in with the person staying with Luna at the house & everyone’s nice and toasty . Take good care everyone and hugs to all. Xoxo
Here’s a picture of LuLu from Christmas morning.


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Happy New Year Lynn! Getting a break in Hawaii, what a great opportunity. Never been there myself. Kind of wishing we were snow birding this year because it's been a warmer winter than the ones we experienced, oh well. House renos and studio come first, then perhaps we can snowbird again. We also need to trade in the camper for a trailer or 5th wheel, now we have 2 dogs and a cat again.
Hope everyone is surviving the winter blahs alright, the days are getting longer so spring must be on its way!


----------



## IrisBramble

Lynn- so lucky to be in Hawaii escaping the winter here (were you there for that mishap?) Such a cute pic of Luna, looking a lot like her sissy there 

Kathleen- So brave to do a polar bear plunge i lose heat all day so much so that i have take a 2nd hot shower at night just feel comfortable. Love the pic of the kids and yes Rosie's butt hair gets very long in the winter i keep it groomed well so she doesn't poop on it lol

I hope all is well with anyone this is the 1st time i have opened my laptop in almost a week, My mom had surgery Jan 2nd had 3 bones in her neck removed and plates and screws put in shes been rehabbing in a nursing home and comes home tomorrow. We have been busy and on top all of my sons activities he added intramural basketball and im helping coach lol so yeah we have been busy.

Rosie got another Bladder infection and they say her vulva is not shaped right and hangs out causing more moisture to gather in the folds and that creates bacteria so we have thinking to do about surgery.


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

What a great family photo Dawn. You all look fairly relaxed.
I wish your Mom a speedy recovery, and don't forget to keep taking care of yourself too!
Poor Rosie. Is it possible you could just get into a habit of wiping her down once a day, like before bed or something, with either disposable baby wipe, (I hate using disposable things regularly myself), or with a mild cleaner like witch hazel with a few drops of tea tree oil in the bottle? That's my go to for mild cleaning of bacterial and fungal issues in people and pets. Hopefully you settle on a good solution for you and Rosie. 
Nothing new here, crocheting and waiting for spring, Lol.


----------



## LynnC

Hello all. Hope everyone & pups are all well. Dawn I hope you mother is home and recovering from her surgery. That surgery can be very difficult but hopefully she’ll have some relief. I’m sorry about Rosie’s bladder infections. I think Kathleen has a good point. Maybe try the wipes and solutions to see if it helps. Poor baby. Give her hugs and kissed from sissy Luna. 
Kathleen I’m glad your winter has been mild. I wish we could say the same, though it has been nice the last few days. The beginning of the year was brutal. Hope the Reno’s are going well What are you crocheting? I used to go to a knitting group and loved it. I haven’t gone for a few years. Maybe I’ll start it up again. I think you inspire me. 
Well unfortunately yes we were in Hawaii for that ballistic missile warning! It was the longest 38 minutes of my life. My husband was so calm and kept telling me it must be a mistake. I wanted to call my sons but he wouldn’t let me worry them unnecessarily ?. Honestly it’s all a blur to me. Thanks goodness we didn’t witness a lot of the madness you saw on TV. I must say I was never so glad to leave Hawaii and head home to my family. Crazy world we live on. I always say each day is a gift and no one is guaranteed a tomorrow. Luna is doing great. She’s really settled in to a lovely family dog. I can’t imagine life without her ❤ Stay warm and take care everyone. Xoxo


----------



## IrisBramble

Oh Lynn what a nightmare that must have been i dont know what i would have done, thankfully it was just mistake! Give Luna a hug from her sissy!!

Kathleen, hope your Reno's are going well, and i used to love to knit i haven't dont it over 20 years and i forgot how and i would love to do it again someday. Our winter here has been pretty brutal, so cold. 

Were gonna do the wiping thing with Rosie the surgery is pretty expensive and its not a sure thing it will work. So we will just do that for now. 

I hope everyone stays warm and safe i know i have enjoyed the past few days of warmer weather here. 

Here is a recent pic of Rosie with her favorite toy.


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Wow Lynn, that must of been horrible. You're not even at home, and you have no idea what is going to happen next. Did you just stay in your room and wait for further instructions? 

Rosie looks so cute. Elsa doesn't do toys much anymore, she is all about 'the ball', Lol.

My husband's home town, where we lived for 10 years had a tsunami evacuation warning at 3 AM last week after a earthquake in Alaska. At least in that situation, you have purpose and something to do. Thankfully there was no water rise and the town, Port Alberni, got a good dry run of the system that has only been theoretic all these years. (A thirty foot wave came up the canal, into Port Alberni, and caused a lot of devastation in 1964, after a big earthquake in Alaska).

I will include a picture of where I am at in my winter project, Mandala Madness. Almost done actually. It is a 18 part pattern and I have completed Part 15, but there are 13 rounds of stitches left in the pattern and I calculate I only have yarn left for 6. So I have redesigned the last part for a four row design, and will use the pattern's last 2 rounds to finish it off. This is the biggest and most challenging crochet project I have ever done. Not exactly my first choice in colours, (the original is in 18 colours, and I have 8), but I bought a bunch of bulk discontinued cotton/polyester blend yarns for a really good price. Now I know how much I enjoy this, I am thinking of making one each for my kids in the next couple of years. There is also a pattern for squaring up this particular pattern.

I was working on a serape project for my daughter, and I realized I just get so **** bored when I am doing the same one or two stitches for 150 stitch long rows, and then I have to do that for 40 rows?! I will finish it, but from now on, I need projects with artistic challenge. It's a big change because for years I stuck to simple projects. Then I started making socks, slippers, fingerless gloves, and got braver.

If I had to have gone by pattern alone, I would of got quite lost, a number of times, but with wonderfully made Youtube tutorials to go along with written patterns, it's so easy to learn new techniques and stitches these days.

Crochet is an easy default creative pursuit for me. The tools are small and economical, it's easy to pick up and put down, and it is portable. I make cotton dish clothes when we are travelling on ferries or if I know I am going to have to do any waiting. I have never mastered knitting. Being left handed, I couldn't quite get the hang of it. Even now, sometimes a pattern will mess me up because it is written for right handed working. Ran into that problem about 4 times in this pattern, and had to add notes for future reference. 

Renovations have been suspended since before Christmas. I told Dale, I just have to finish this now. You get use to looking at just dry wall, walls, Lol.


----------



## LynnC

Hello all. Hope everyone's staying warm. Honestly I am so over winter already. I find I'm becoming less tolerant of the cold weather. Rosie is adorable with her toy  . Luna still loves her toys and particularly her stuffies. She never ripped open and pulled the stuffing out like all my other goldens but she just carries them around. Its very sweet. Also, Dawn I forgot to mention what a nice picture that is of your family. You look fabulous 
Kathleen what a BEAUTIFUL bed covering that is! I'm very impressed. I've only made a few baby blankets, hats and scarves. Oh, I also made a felted handbag once that was a lot of fun. What a special keepsake that would be for your kids  . I know what you mean about working on one thing at a time. I'm exactly the same way. I almost become OCD about whatever project I'm working on and can't think about anything else. 
We were staying in a condo in Hawaii so when the alert came I was actually there alone. MY DH went for a walk and I stayed back because my hip had been bothering me. My initial concern was getting ahold of him. He came back to the condo about 10-15 minutes (its all a blur honestly) and he was EXTREMELY calm. He just kept saying "don't worry I'm sure its a mistake" and he put the TV on where they were starting to say it was sent in error. Then FINALLY 38 minutes later we got the official alert on our phones saying it was sent in error! Not something I would wish on anyone! Kathleen apparently Hawaii also got a Tsunami warning last week with that Alaska earthquake also. Those poor people. I'm glad your husbands town was spared a Tsunami last week. It's a scary world sometimes.
Have a great week everyone! Hugs to all  xoxo


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Hi all. Hope your having a good end of winter. 

I have spent the weekend on nurse duty. On Friday, Elsa cut her foot at the beach. Across the length of one of her toe pads. A bad one this time. So took her home and I have been washing it and flushing it with Hibitane. It would keep rebleeding every time she got on her feet again, so I had to bandage it and find the smallest socks I own to make her booties for going outside. 

To make things sadder, Dale was off visiting his daughter all last week, so Elsa and I had to stick to local walks. So no long big runs for her. Then Dale and Nahanni returned Friday evening, just hours after Elsa split her foot. Poor Elsa. Dale takes Nahanni out each day, and we have to stay home! She tries being a tripod, but it's not easy for her thanks to the excess weight she has :-( It last bled a bit yesterday, but only on one end, so it is filling in, slowly. 

That is the one down side of island living, lack of access to emergency medical care. Texada has it for people but not animals. Plus, these kind of injuries always seem to happen when there is no ferry service. Two of my kids did that on Lasqueti Island, where my parents live. Split themselves open, (one on the chin/lip and one, the forehead), when there was no way to take them for stitches. That actually worked out in the end. I was quite proficient with butterfly bandages, and you learn to keep them in stock. In both cases, my children's wounds healed with less scarring that you get with stitches.

So that's our doggy drama for this week. I will update how long it takes for Elsa to be back on her feet.


----------



## IrisBramble

Oh jeez Kathleen what a mess Poor Elsa  i hope shes feeling better soon This winter season seems to be moving so slowly.... looks like you took fine care of her mama!!

Lynn thanks for the compliment my weight loss has stalled i haven't been able to go to the gym i have a slap tear in my shoulder and tendinitis and bursitis i just got a steroid shot in it(for now im having PT) and next friday im having knee surgery they are cleaning out arthritis and putting my knee cap back in place so yeah im falling apart lol 

Rosie is doing well she checked out well at her well visit no heart-worms and blood work was ok they were still pressing the issue of surgery for her UTI issues and i declined for now. 

im leaving a picture of her from Friday when she got groomed.


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

I wish you well on your knee surgery Dawn. Rosie is well named, she looks good in pink!

Day 5 and it still bleeds a bit if she over does it. Probably should of had stitches, but oh well, here we are. It has filled in a lot though and it's pink and clean inside. I am guessing another 5 days? before she might be able to go off leash at all. We can tell it is getting to her, so we take her for a truck ride with the window open to cheer her up. The things we'll do for our 'kids', eh?! Lol.


----------



## LynnC

Kathleen I am so sorry for sweet Elsa's injury  . Sounds like you're taking wonderful care of her, poor thing. I guess that's one of the downsides of living in such a beautiful secluded location. I hope she heals quickly and is back to her usual spunky self soon.

Dawn I'm also sorry for all your medical issues. Good luck with your knee surgery. Good news is your recovery will be easier now with your new slender self  . Thats too funny because we also got Luna groomed last Friday! I tried taking a picture of Luna but she wasn't cooperating! Rosie is so photogenic 

Stay well everyone xoxo


----------



## IrisBramble

Checking in to see how everyone is!!!

Lynn- it takes treats and lots of coaxing to get Rosie to take a pic most of the time LOL she can be a bear!

Kathleen- I hope Elsa is ok, i know mama was spoiling her! How is she now?

I had my knee surgery this past friday and I'm laid up on the couch I'm in a great deal of pain( thankful for pain meds) i didn't think i would be in this much pain.
I go back to the doc Thursday for my post op appt. I cant get the knee wet(i have to put a trash bag over my leg and use rubber bands and all that stuff its a mess lol but i do it because i take a shower every morning) so I'm counting down the days because he will take out the stitches and i will find out if i have to have PT and where to go from here and so on. 

Right now I'm dealing with my leg from my knee to my toes being swollen and I'm not sure why it hurts which most likely is from the surgery but a few of my friends several who are actual RN nurses say i could have a blood clot which i think I'm ok my appt is in a few days so we will find out then. 

I'm on crutches i dont do much other take my kid to school come home and lay around until its time to get him so I'm taking it easy hubby is taking the dog out (except tomorrow and wed he will be away for work and i have to do it but i will be ok) today i did stop off at Target after i dropped Vin off at school because i needed a few things and i used the Motor cart LOL that was weird. I dont wanna do that all week long because i have to rest so i will save all my stuff for 1 day and take my mom with me so maybe i will go Thursday when i have my doc appt i can go to that, then do my food shopping trip and my Walmart trip with her helping me then i will be ok till the following week. 

Anyway i hope everyone is doing ok and is having a good week!


----------



## LynnC

Dawn - Sorry you're uncomfortable after your surgery but I bet you're glad its over with. I believe if you have a blood clot your calf would be painful, also it would be warm to the touch. But, if you think there's a chance you do have a blood clot I wouldn't wait until Thursday. Maybe you should just call the Dr today and speak with the nurse. Hoping you get some relief and each day is a little better.

Kathleen - Hoping Elsa is doing ok and her paw has healed. It must be hard with the 2 of them and keeping her calm so her paw can heal. 

The weather has been rainy but warm this past week. These past few days were getting a break from the rain but I think more is on the way. Better than snow! Have a great week everyone. Hugs to all xoxo


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Sorry to hear you're having a tough recovery, so much you have to do! My goodness. I could not bare the modern demands of a modern life anymore. It's why I eventually had a system collapse.

Hi Lynn, Glad you're still dropping in 

It has been a tough haul for Elsa and I too. Her frustration and anger at being held back from going out with Dale and Nahanni has steadily grown. It was the the day before yesterday, (17 days after getting hurt), that we went for a walk, and her wound didn't gap open at all. We even stopped at the marina boat launch and I let her go swim for a stick for a few rounds. It is interesting how dog pads grow. It seems like they grow from the centre out, so her wound has been getting shallower, but bigger. Kind of makes sense. The area of the greatest impact renews the fastest, and the previous skin is pushed to the edges, forming thicker callous. All her pads have lost much of their thick leatheriness. I will include a Day 10 pic I had on my FB wall. 

Yesterday, we went over and she got to run free in the dog park. She was doing great and then stepped on a stick that made her go three legged again for a min. So it is still a vulnerable and tender spot, no matter how much Elsa denies it. She even started trying to not let me check her foot when we walked, because she didn't want the walk to end, little minx!

We got snow here, a bit unusual that stuck around for a few days, which was nice for walking Elsa. Softer and cleaner on her paw. 

Missed the first good, daytime oyster/clam tide of the year because of our injured pup. Hopefully she'll be okay by the next one, next week. Ahh, Islander problems, eh? Lol


----------



## IrisBramble

Hi everyone checking in again 

Rosie has another UTI started Monday with an accident but we cant be certain that is when it started because hubby said she didn't pee when he took her out and he forgot to tell me (i would have let her out again an hour later) so around 11 she had an accident on the carpet 

Wednesday i fed her close to 8am and before i could let her out to go potty she peed all over the floor by the door and it had some blood in it

So i got her an appt today (Thursday) at 4 pm meanwhile i had been taking her out every 3-4 hours except over night to pee and she went every time.

So she is on meds, different ones this time and after every time she pees i have to wipe her flower area with a medi wipe a office visit, urine test, with ultrasound, x-ray because the vet thought she saw stones on the US, meds and wipes $400 so part of our issue is Rosie is over weight she is 82lbs and should be more 65lbs range so my vet said lets shoot for a 10lb weight loss she said if we can get her down to 70lbs we can talk about surgery because at this point she is having too many UTI's and she will start to get resistant to antibiotics and could also get stones ect... losing weight and getting that surgery will 100% guarantee no more bacteria laying in her vulva and no more UTI's 

I'm ok i had my follow up today crutches for a few more days then i can more to a cane i have to do PT for a month so far maybe more, my eval is wed then i will start setting up my appts. my swollen leg is not a blood clot is normal after surgery i did too much to fast i have to elevate it every night and ice it, im also still in pain so i got more pain meds as much as i hate taking them im in pain ugh. 

thanks for the well wishes!!


----------



## IrisBramble

******Hi everyone checking in again please read this reply the reply above was one i was writing out last night on my surface pro laptop but the battery died and i didn't have my charger and i didn't want to wake anyone by looking for it as i was in bed and everyone in the house was sleeping so it must have posted itself after it died and shut off so that reply is full of errors and a incomplete story this reply is the correct one****** 

Rosie has another UTI started Monday with an accident but we cant be certain that is when it started because hubby said she didn't pee when he took her out for her morning bathroom outing at 8am and he forgot to tell me (i would have let her out again an hour later) so around 11 she had an accident on the carpet 

Tuesday into Wednesday i slept on the couch hubby was away on business and i heard her around 6-630am (at least i think i did) whimpering or whining i thought maybe it was in her sleep (she was in the dinning room on her winter bed as we call it LOL as she only sleeps on it in the colder months) because she didn't come in to me like she normally would if she needed something i didn't think anything of it and went back to sleep i got up before 7am because it takes me forever to shower with this leg(before today i had to put a trash bag on my leg because i couldn't get it wet now i can because the stitches are out) and my kid has to be at school a 1/2 hour earlier on Tuesdays and Wednesdays for advanced band practice so i got him up to eat, take meds brush his teeth and get dressed, i showered took my meds did all my other stuff. I fed her close to 8am and before i could let her out to go potty she peed all over the floor by the door and it had some blood in it.

So i got her an appt yesterday (Thursday) at 4 pm meanwhile i had been taking her out every 2-3 hours except over night to pee and she went every time.

So she is on meds, different ones this time and after every time she pees i have to wipe her flower area with a medi wipe

A office visit, urine test, with ultrasound, x-ray because the vet thought she saw stones on the US, meds and wipes was $400 

So part of our issue is Rosie is over weight she is 80lbs and should be more in the 65lb range(which is funny because i had other vets tell me she is fine for her breed so i have no idea what to believe) so my vet said lets shoot for a 10lb weight loss she said if we can get her down to 70lbs we can talk about surgery because at this point she is having too many UTI's and she will start to get resistant to the antibiotics and could also get stones ect... losing weight and keeping it off and getting that surgery will 100% guarantee no more bacteria laying in her vulva and no more UTI's because her Vulva lays out more then other dogs its a genetic disorder that she was born with and it can be fixed but it wont work if shes over weight
i know i had talked about the surgery on here before and i wasn't really thinking i was going to get it done for her but i hate to see her keep getting these UTI's and she really feels crummy when she gets them my poor baby  so were gonna get her weight down and opt for the surgery probably this spring late May early June. 

Now here is the weird part i dont understand we feed her a 8oz cup of food in the morning and a 8oz cup of food at night now she gets a small treat low in Kcal after each potty break and through out the day we do give her fruit and veggies and i will admit we do give her human food which i know is bad and i know i shouldn't do it but i cant help it those doe eyes look at me and i melt lol she said cut out giving her any human food dont give her a single thing NOTHING (but what i put her pills in which is a banana) so cut out the human food and give her NOW GET THIS 2 8oz cups of food in the morning and 2 8oz cups of food at night now how is upping her dog food gonna help her lose weight? my hubby is not convinced and refuses to do this i told him we cant just cut everything out and still just give her only 2 cups of food a day she will be really hungry all day long and thats a sin for her, so i want to make him read the back of the dog food bag to see how much a dog her size (65lbs or 80lbs doesn't matter) should really be getting and if it is 4 cups then that's what will do and then cut out all the other food if he isnt convinced then we have to keep going the way we are now because she will starve. 

Another issue we have with her is she is very lazy she has no stamina i guess you can say she hates running around i put her in the yard yesterday while i was doing something in my van she sprinted to the back to look for the rabbit the lives under the shed then just came and sat by the gate and stared at me. We have to force her to play fetch, she would rather just find stuff to eat and lay around and getting her to walk with us is a trip in itself she is blown out in like 5 mins SO MY QUESTION IS HOW CAN I GET HER ENERGY LEVELS UP???????? 

I'm ok i had my follow up yesterday got my stitches came out, crutches for a few more days, then i can more to a cane i have to do PT for a month so far maybe more, i go Wednesday for my eval with my PT guy(same guy that i like and i just had for my shoulder i have a slap tear and bursitis yeah im falling apart lol) he then will set up 4 weeks worth of appts (i will go 3 times a week). My swollen leg is not a blood clot its normal after surgery he said i did too much to fast go figure lol i have to elevate it every night and ice it(so i wind down every night at 8pm so from 8-10pm i will elevate it and ice it 20 mins on 20 mins off) im also still in pain so i got more pain meds as much as i hate taking them im in pain ugh. 

thanks for the well wishes!!

Lynn- keep dropping by we need new pics of Luna!!

Kathleen- I hope Elsa continues to heal mama seems to be taking good care of her!


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Sorry to hear about all of Rosie's issues. Two cups doesn't sound like enough and 4 seems high, unless it is a cheap brand. if they could identify her type of stones then perhaps you could change her diet to mitigate that. 

How much human food does she get? Dale and I do not agree about food so Elsa is over weight and that really bothers me. My vet said, based on the quality of food I am using, 3 to 31/2 cups per day and all other treats or add ons come off of that amount. So I told Dale, 1 1/2 c two times a day plus dog treats. Then we added canned food because Nahanni is a picky eater, she'd rather be eating raw. So now it's one cup of dry and 1/2c of wet food, twice daily. But then Dale always saves and gives them human food on top of that after dinner, and lets them lick out greasy pans :-( and then later on wants to give them a marrow bone or a peanut butter Kong. Argh. He passively/aggressively just won't stop doing that, but he has his own over eating issues he's very sensitive about, that we also do not discuss. In fact we often make our own, and eat different dinners. I use to have IBS, which in now under control, so I am very particular about my diet, I have to be.

It's not that the dogs never get treat from me. In fact I buy special dried sweet potatoes covered in liver bits that they get from only me, at random. But I have noticed with dogs, quantity is not an issue. So if I save a small corner off of my crust for each of them, and it is only the size of a tsp, they are happy! Just a small piece of yam or squash left over from my plate. They're delighted. 

I do not need to love my dog with food. Elsa always loses weight when Dale and Nahanni go away, and she doesn't even act like she's hungry on her 3 cups max a day.

As for exercise, do you ever take her to a dog park, where she can hang out with other dogs? There is no doubt, that both Elsa and Nahanni do a lot more running and carousing together, than apart. Same length of walk, but a lot more energy expended. Dogs are like human children, they need to play with someone. How about your son? Perhaps he needs to take a greater role in getting Rosie active. Even a game of, 'I am going to get you!' will get dogs to run away and around you. They love Keep Away type of games. Get him to look up some games or fun training stuff on line and ask him if he'd like to teach her any of them. I am the old fashioned parent type, (we got Nintendo when my middle son was 7), I would kick the kids outside almost daily and say, 'I want you to go play for at least one hour!' No reason you can't do that now Dawn.


----------



## IrisBramble

We really dont have quality dog parks here and Rosie doesn't do well with other dogs she is terrified of them actually so i keep to walks around town when its nice 

When its nice i make the kids go outside most definitely!!! and with us for several hours a day on the weekends and in the summer when its not super hot at night we go out for several hours to do fire pit i try and get her to be active (we have a nice size area of our property fenced in) it seems though making her walk around town is the only way i can get her to be active, so its kinda forcing her to be. I have my kid try and be active with her but he throws the ball and she gives up shes not a good player lol 

The food is weird she eats a high quality food we have a store called Wegmans and they make their own store brand of food and it ranks 4 out 5 stars on the national dog food rating website people actually tell me that its really weird for it to rank so high for a store brand she eats grain free turkey and pea and on the back for her size and age it says 3-4 cups a day so its right what im feeding her we thought 1 cup in the morning and 1 cup at night was right and it was since we were giving her other things but now that were not 2 cups in the morning and 2 cups at night is right she gets 3 small treats a day after each potty break. We were giving her things like fruit and veggies but other things were slipping by like chicken or piece of bread or PB which is bad so we stopped it all but carrots.


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Hello all. Hope every one is just busy, and all is well in your world. 

I am here alone with the Elsa and Nahanni. Last week Dale was called away for a family emergency. (We only had 25 minutes to pack him up and get to the last ferry that would get him to the 'big island' that night!) His Youngest daughter, who got the flu bad, started having seizures, (severe hypoglycemia). When the ambulance got her to the hospital her kidneys had already shut down. By three in the morning they got her kidneys working, but she had aspirated into her lungs. She was delirious and fighting them the whole time so they had to drug her heavily. She developed pneumonia and had to be put in a semi coma and on life support. It's been a terrible roller coaster ride. Her chances were about 50/50 most of the week, and things were looking optimist a couple of days ago, but then she had another bad day yesterday. Dale is managing well, all things considered. His other daughter flew up from Mexico, (she lives there), the day before yesterday. 

So my job is holding down the fort. I developed a set up for walking both the dogs at once. They were being pretty good about it, but Nahanni, being a husky just can't help the way she leaps about and leaps forward. It got harder, not easier on my body, so I did a quick trip across to insure my car so I could take them walking at our usual haunts. The first walk Nahanni refused to come back to me when it was time to be leashed again. She didn't run off too far, just refused to come close. Three times Elsa pinned her to the ground for me, but she wiggled away before I could get to them. Finally back at the car, Nahanni ran down the road and around the corner for a minute before coming back. (Luckily it is a dead end road.) After looping around the car a couple more times, she jumped in on her own. 

I think she might of been looking for Dale. There is no doubt she is Dale's dog, but I hope I can convince her, listening to me is in her best interest. So on yesterday's walk she stayed leashed. (which is how we handle it normally after she's gone on a run about), Today, I will bring cooked liver, and give her another chance to listen to me. The rest of the time I keep myself busy mudding the interior drywall we've been putting off all winter. 

It's nice to see, feel, and hear spring coming! Still coolish and we get frosts at night, but it has been predominately dry weather, and for here, that is a treat. Warm wishes to everyone and their pups!


----------



## LynnC

Kathleen - I’m so so sorry to hear about Dales daughter. I’ll keep her in my prayers for a full recovery. That is so scary and I can imagine what he is going through. I’m sure she’s getting the best medical care and having her family with her is the best medicine. Also, for you to be so far away you also must feel so helpless but it must give Dale peace of mind knowing you’re holding the fort at home. I know managing 2 dogs by yourself is not always the easiest. Good girl Elsa for trying to help Mom with Nahanni. Good luck with the 2 of them and I hope Nahanni calms down for you. Please keep us posted on Dale’s daughters progress 

Dawn - I’m also sorry you’re having a difficult time with your recovery. Hopefully by now you’re on the mends. OMG Rosie weighs 80lbs!! She doesn’t look it in her pictures. I would definitely cut out the table food. Luna gets 2 1/2 cups of kibble a day. She gets fruit & Veges for treats and weighs 63lbs. Good luck with her diet. Just remember Goldens ALWAYS act hungry! Isn’t it funny how Rosie was the smallest in the litter & Luna the biggest. 

We were away for a week to Florida with the family & just got back. Had such a wonderful time especially waking up with Leah everyday. The weather was a bit cool (mid 60s) but we still had Beach & pool time. It went way too fast. Luna did fine while we were away. The dog/house sitter came & stayed with Luna & Rex. So the had a little vacation too . We’ll enjoy the upcoming spring everyone and hope everyone & the pups stay well.


----------



## LynnC

Hi all Just checking in to see how everyone is doing? Kathleen I hope all is well with Dales daughter and she’s on the road to recovery. Dawn I hope you’re doing better and that Rosie has been healthy. Luna has been doing well. We were at the beach this weekend and she just loved playing on the beach. I am so proud of her, she’s been doing so well with her recall too. She’s such a good girl ❤ Have a good week everyone. Xoxo


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Thanks Lynn. It'll be three weeks tomorrow since she went to hospital. She's been conscious the last 5 days. They've been slowly rehabilitating her back to health. She's just about ready to leave ICU, but they have not said when they'll take her off the ventilator, which is what we're all waiting for. For her to be able to breath on her own again. Her official diagnosis was Adult Respiratory Distress Syndrome.

The dogs and I are coping, and working out our own routine. Elsa did a funny thing the other day. When I wanted Nahanni to come back to me to be leashed, Elsa wouldn't let her. I finally had to call Elsa over and leash her, then Nahanni could come for her liver treat and to be leashed. Once I had Nahanni leashed I let Elsa go again, but Elsa continued to act cagey and weird, so I put her back on the leash again, and she trotted along side me happy as a clam. Silly jealous girl was treating being leashed like some privileged she was being denied!

The other frustration is it is full on tick season now, and Nahanni is almost unhandleable. I was annoyed Dale didn't take my advice to raise Nahanni to allow handling, and now I am paying the price. I managed to get one by her eye, but it wasn't easy. I found another lump but the tick seems to have already dropped off, which should happen with the Advantage, but I still prefer to get to them early. 

Someone gave me a bar of tick soap, I guess now is the time to try it!

I hope all is well with you and your family Dawn, and I hope you're still enjoying the Moderating Lynn. Glad to hear Luna is settling into her adult self. It's what we look forward to when raising a Golden!


----------



## IrisBramble

Hi ladies checking in to say hi and share our St Patties day Pic and our Easter pic i will write a update at a later date as it is kinda late here and i have a lot of say as usual lol 


anyway here are the 2 pics


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Hello. Can't believe it's almost been a month since any of us posted. I hope everyone is well and good and just busy with spring. 

Dale is still not home. He's been staying with his daughter, Aileen, and her partner, as she regains her strength. She was booted out of hospital prematurely because she no longer needed to be in ICU, and there were no regular beds avail. It was distressing at first, but has worked out. She has lost eye sight in one eye, and has only about 10 percent liver function, which can recover to 30 or 40 percent, as long as she takes precautions. I went over for a few days and brought Nahanni to Dale. She turned 2 on April 3rd. 

I have been busy turning my front yard into some raised garden beds, and some house renos on the rainy days. I am also working on getting my pottery studio set up, slowly but surely. Our weather this month has been up and down, so what project I turned my attention to depended on the weather. 

As usual Elsa and I walk and explore daily. She still becomes a bit of a nut case in the evenings if her walk is shortened too much because I was already tired from a day of working. She's also such a house hound. I try and make her stay outside, while I am outside, but at some point she just seems to get too anxious and needs to go in again. When she is out, she likes to sit on this piece of bedrock. I call it her 'throne'. Also included pics of 2 yr. old Nahanni, Elsa at low tide, and in the 'primeval forest' as I call this one spot that has these huge ferns that grow in it. They are native to the West Coast, but not common. They can grow as tall as me by the end of the summer and look quite dramatic.


----------



## IrisBramble

It's been so long since I've been on here to update 

I hope all is well with everyone Happy nice weather!!!

Kathleen your Doggies are so cute and have grown so nicely!!! what a beautiful beach. I hope all his well with Dale and his daughters Partner.

Rosie is Over weight the extra food the vet said we should give just wasn't adding up we kept it up for about a month or so then switched back to 1 cup we have increased her activity since its nice here shes horrible leash walker though and taking her on a walk to pick up my son is awful i have for 2 years been using a easy walk harness because she is a puller when we take her out to go potty and that works fine but for walks its awful. Our goal is to have her lose 10 pounds.

I went back to work last week, after my knee surgery i finished up 2 months of PT but my knee still hurts so i think my surgery to clean out the arthritis was a bust as its still just as bad, and now my other knee is bad and i just went to him for that so i have to start PT for that and get some X-rays and see him in a month. The back injections i had for back didn't work so i have been referred to a oral pain mang. center to help me out which is frustrating. So i have been so upset at the issues with my chronic back pain and issues with my bum knees. But i went back to the gym 3 times a week.

In April we went to New Orleans with the wrestling company we work for for 4 days while my mom watched my son and we had fun but my hubby contracted a horrible case of pink eye so bad that our eye doc said its the one of the worst shes ever seen and that he may have permanent vision loss he already wears glasses too(that the ER there misdiagnosed it so it got worse by the time we got home and traveled into his cheek as a skin infection) so we couldn't really get out and fun with our friends we did manage to get out 2 of those days one day to explore and one night out but he was really miserable. 

Just this past weekend while my mom watched my son my hubby took me to Chicago from Friday morning to Sunday morning again with the wrestling company we work for but we did manage to make it to Willis tower and Millennium park and Shopping Row it was miserably cold but we still did it and had a blast at the 2 awesome shows and although most of the people are half our age we did go out for the before and after shows but we didn't stay too late as we got tired lol we stayed downtown. We got home by noon yesterday and i got spend time with son and went out to dinner. 

I'm attaching pictures from yesterdays Mothers Day dinner. 

I'm also attaching pictures from our trips we took to Nola and Chicago

The 1st one is Nola just me the 1st day of wrestling shows, random pics of food, us on a trolley, me at 4am after a all night wrestling show and a old cemetery we visited. 

The 2nd is Chicago it is us at Willis tower looking down in the clear floor, us at the Bean and me in front of some very pretty flowers.

I'm attaching pics from Hubby's birthday in April, and and our family picture from Easter. Sorry for the picture bomb lol


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Thanks for dropping back in Dawn! You're looking good, even if you aren't feeling the best. Rosie looks much happier without a head band Lol. A great share of pictures. 
Elsa weighed in at 97 lbs at the vet last, Oyvay. Vet said she needs to lose 12 lbs. DH is finally on the band wagon of not feeding the dogs extras and not padding their meals unnecessarily. 

Right now we have three dogs. I agreed to look after a neighbour's dog when she was hospitalized suddenly and they were going to send Virgil to the SPCA to be cared for, but no one could catch him. Virgil is a Heinz 57 with rottweiler markings and Shepherd build, but he's a lot like Elsa personality wise. Can easily get anxious by what he isn't familiar with. Once I won him over, I brought him to my house and he's been a pretty good house guest.

I hope this fostering doesn't last too long. Three dogs take up a lot of floor space in our small house! I just know if it was me, I would want someone I know, who also knows Elsa, to step up and keep her out of the SPCA. Got pictures of the dogs all together, but they're still in the camera.


----------



## LynnC

Hi Kathleen and Dawn  . Its so nice to hear from you both. Sorry I've been MIA but I've had a lot going on with work and family. Kathleen I'm hoping Dales daughter Aileen is recovering and has regained some more of her liver functions. I'm very sorry about her eyesight. It's so hard to watch your children go through hard times. They're always our children no matter how old they are. Elsa and Nahanni look wonderful  . I NEVER would have guessed that Elsa weighed that much! She must be "big boned" and hides it well. It does seem like we have to cut their food down to practically nothing to keep the weight off. Our first golden was 100 lbs! I can't imagine having 3 dogs, yikes! Bless you for helping your neighbor. Hopefully they'll be reunited with their pup soon. I'm glad Dale is back home and hope you're enjoying your pottery studio 

Dawn, what wonderful pictures! You look absolutely wonderful. You would never know you were having health issues. I can't get over how big your son is getting. And your poor husband. OMG thats so scary what happened to your husbands eye. I really hope he doesn't have permanent vision damage. I hope you were still able to enjoy your vacation in spite of his condition. Its so nice to be able to get away like that. My gosh Rosie is such a sweetie  . Though I have to say I agree with Kathleen, she does look happier without the headband, hehehe    .

Luna is doing well though right now she's trying to jump into my lap. We're having terrible thunderstorms and even have a tornado warning. Its a fast moving storm and I think the worse may be past us. I’ve been doing ok. Been doing a lot of babysitting but loving every moment. Leah will be 2 next month! I can’t hardly believe it, where is the time going?? We're getting ready to head to our beach house for the summer. Probably a week or 2 after Memorial weekend I'll head down. It's so nice catching up with everyone and their pups, thanks for posting  . Hugs to everyone XOXO

Here’s a few pics of Luna from a few weekends ago at the beach ?


----------



## IrisBramble

Ladies nice to hear from you!!! thanks for the kind remarks.

Lynn- Rosie is too afraid of storms i had to sleep on the couch last night with her as she was so upset. Luna looks great and still looks a bit like her sissy still. 

Kathleen- i hope your foster situation works itself out soon!!

Ladies you are too funny Rosie normally doesn't mind a headband that day she was being a brat LOL but yeah i kinda go overboard with the head bands as i cant dress her up she wont allow it.


----------

